# The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim  - Part 2



## Tazmo (Aug 12, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Aug 12, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 12, 2012)

Payapaya said:


> Bow + Sneak + Berserker Rage
> 
> War Hammer + Elemental Fury + Berserker Rage
> 
> ...



Dunmer do very well in fights against most types of Dragons, since they use fire attacks more than frost. Also, they look badass, have a cool racial ability and have a really cool back story. They've overcome a lot of shit and are still trucking. (You could say the same for the Orcs, too. In a lot of ways they're both orphan races who lost their home land.)


----------



## Litho (Aug 12, 2012)

One of the more intense reads. There's a great number of books by now, I wonder, which are some of your favourite books from the games?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 12, 2012)

I wonder how many words you'd get if you counted all the text in books from all Elder Scrolls games.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 12, 2012)

dammit tazmo. mod fix the first few posts


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 12, 2012)

Anyone know the chances of finding a legendary dragon at lvl 78?

Edit: Finally found and defeated one at lvl 79 :33. I think I'm going to take a nice long break from skyrim, probably until the next DLC comes out.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2012)

If this is a legendary dragon,


What type is this one? Revered?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob, I see you lurking and you're green.


----------



## Frostman (Aug 13, 2012)

Why is it trying to eat a rock.


----------



## dream (Aug 13, 2012)

Litho said:


> One of the more intense reads. There's a great number of books by now, I wonder, which are some of your favourite books from the games?



I've always liked the _36 Lessons of Vivec_ the most out of all the books, it's an extremely interesting book.  It can be a bit hard to understand but there are some real pearls of information in that book. 



Luiz said:


> Eternal Goob, I see you lurking and you're green.



I don't have any power in this section.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2012)

I wonder, considering that werewolves have gained many new abilities with Dawnguard, how can the player select/change between them?


----------



## Anarch (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow I used the Ritual Stone power for the first time and it is insane ! 

A mini army of zombies to do your bidding ? Yes , please !!


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2012)

Litho said:


> One of the more intense reads. There's a great number of books by now, I wonder, which are some of your favourite books from the games?



Just finished reading. I'm speechless.

And it would've been nice if we'd gotten a description of the other realms.

Nocturnal's Evergloam comes to mind.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 13, 2012)

Sheogorath trolling the other princes


----------



## Hollow Prince (Aug 13, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Sheogorath trolling the other princes



Now that's how you freaking troll! All Hail the Daedra of Trolls. But seriously I should probably read like all of them now!

Anyone see him looking like the Trickster off of Supernatural a bit?


----------



## Blunt (Aug 13, 2012)

I just started playing Skyrim (finally got a computer capable of playing modern games) and my Altmer mage keeps getting killed. Yay for having no defense


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 13, 2012)

sooooooo...

there's a mod that fucks that cursed horse riding, because having a horse that can't walk backwards is ridiculous


----------



## Ippy (Aug 13, 2012)

Finished Dawnguard on the human's side, and lol, since the NPC's still didn't recognize my race as vampire, I was able to talk with Isran with impunity, despite reading that he refuses to talk to you unless you're cured.

I have to say that battle with the one of the last true Falmer was epic.  That entire mission was epic.

And since my character was a "good" vampire, I guess I'll join the College now. I didn't use my Listener save, though.  I used my "Post-save-Whiterun-pre-Meet-Greybeards" save, with several key maxed stats which is the basis for all of my different "roles", which I've also got like 20 copies of in my save folder.

Anyway, that was a good expansion.  Pretty good.  I really like how they expanded the vampire to not be... a chump that can only feed on people catching Z's...

Now if only they make a true expansion, ala SI.  Or even better, tie it in with Dawnguard, and make it so that you're Molag Bal's champion, though I'd be happy with any Daedric Prince, really.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> If this is a legendary dragon,
> 
> 
> What type is this one? Revered?



It's a fake, apparently. Just a re-colored Ancient Dragon.


I thought it looked suspiciously similar to the dragons from the Deadly Dragons mod...


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Anyway, that was a good expansion.  Pretty good.  I really like how they expanded the vampire to not be... a chump that can only feed on people catching Z's...



Speaking of improvements... is the weakness to fire still there?

That's the worst disadvantage you can have in a game about fighting dragons.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 13, 2012)

Litho said:


> One of the more intense reads. There's a great number of books by now, I wonder, which are some of your favourite books from the games?

















^ Read all of those. They're among the very best works in the TES series. Also read both Pocket Guides if you haven't already.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 13, 2012)

Remember, kids:


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> ^ Read all of those. They're among the very best works in the TES series. Also read both Pocket Guides if you haven't already.



The Real Barenziah's part 4 explains very well what you said before about dark elf women.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 13, 2012)

So, what do you guys think the next DLC will be? 

I had hoped for Azura's Moonshadow, but now I'm thinking more along the lines of Ebonmere 
Colored Rooms sound pretty boss too


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The Real Barenziah's part 4 explains very well what you said before about dark elf women.



Explains a lot more about Khajiit men... mother of god...


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2012)

It's true about cats in general. That's why the females are so unwilling to mate.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It's true about cats in general. That's why the females are so unwilling to mate.



Wow... just looked it up and found a NatGeo video that confirmed it.


Well, I'll be damned. Did not know that...


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The Real Barenziah's part 4 explains very well what you said before about dark elf women.



Tiber Septim and Jagar Tharn both tap that later on, too. Dunmer women give it out like candy.



Kahvehane said:


> Wow... just looked it up and found a NatGeo video that confirmed it.
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be damned. Did not know that...




Khajiit has wares if you have coin.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 13, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Khajiit has wares if you have coin.




J'zargo is ready for more adventure.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 13, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> J'zargo is ready for more adventure.



even with UFO and ASIS, J'zargo uses only Sparks and a random thunderbolt sometimes


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Tiber Septim and Jagar Tharn both tap that later on, too. Dunmer women give it out like candy.



Well, that's only in their younger years according to the book. Then, they outgrow it.



Kahvehane said:


> J'zargo is ready for more adventure.



May your road lead you to warm sands.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 13, 2012)

My major complaint about Skyrim in general, including Dawnguard, is that with the new updates, I wish they also updated NPC dialogue with you after becoming a VL in vanilla factions.

It should no longer come as a surprise that Babette is a vampire.  An "Ah, yes. It seems I won't need to explain to you what I am." would be appropriate, IMO.  Same goes for Nazir's contract where you have to fight the vampire.  You're already a vampire.  Why should you want to contract the disease again?

Along the same vein, when you join the Companions, the conversation with Kodlak and whatshisface shouldn't go along the lines of "I've never heard of this stranger" if you reach a high rank in _any _faction.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2012)

Ippy, I asked you a question in the post at the top of the page.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 13, 2012)

Ippy said:


> My major complaint about Skyrim in general, including Dawnguard, is that with the new updates, I wish they also updated NPC dialogue with you after becoming a VL in vanilla factions.
> 
> It should no longer come as a surprise that Babette is a vampire.  An "Ah, yes. It seems I won't need to explain to you what I am." would be appropriate, IMO.  Same goes for Nazir's contract where you have to fight the vampire.  You're already a vampire.  Why should you want to contract the disease again?
> 
> *Along the same vein, when you join the Companions, the conversation with Kodlak and whatshisface shouldn't go along the lines of "I've never heard of this stranger" if you reach a high rank in any faction.*



1) I rather doubt that the burly, bearded men _and_ women of the Companions keep up with anything that goes on with those "magic-types" at the College of Winterhold.

2) If you're a member of the Thieves Guild, don't you think that information would be kept under the radar? Guards won't even comment on it unless they see you in full blown Thieves Guild armor.

3) And the Dark Brotherhood? People speak in whispers of your possible connection, sure, but I don't think the Companions keep much stock in rumors.


Maybe something about you being the Dragonborn if you complete Dragon Rising or any other major sections of the main quest, but I don't think the Companions in particular would care much for your involvement with any other factions.



On another note, I didn't know Meridia was a ninja:



Look at her weaving those hand seals like a pro.


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 13, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Dunmer do very well in fights against most types of Dragons, since they use fire attacks more than frost. Also, they look badass, have a cool racial ability and have a really cool back story. They've overcome a lot of shit and are still trucking. (You could say the same for the Orcs, too. In a lot of ways they're both orphan races who lost their home land.)



Had my first dragon fight today while playing as a Dunmer.  I was laughing so hard at how much the racial ability makes a difference.  I was standing their taking the fire breath like a boss. 

Granted I had found a armor piece that gave me 40 health and a cape that gave 20 health, but it was still easy to spot how much it helps.  

I have noticed that I didn't hear much chatter about Orcs while walking through out Skyrim.  Do the Nords have an opinion about the strongholds?  Some Nords seem to have a thing against the other races, but I never hear anything against the Orcs.  Maybe I just wasn't paying attention. 

I guess the Nords don't care as much since the Orcs mainly stay out in their strongholds.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 13, 2012)

Payapaya said:


> Had my first dragon fight today while playing as a Dunmer.  I was laughing so hard at how much the racial ability makes a difference.  I was standing their taking the fire breath like a boss.
> 
> Granted I had found a armor piece that gave me 40 health and a cape that gave 20 health, but it was still easy to spot how much it helps.
> 
> ...




The Orcs have lived in Skyrim (and various other locations in Northern Tamriel) since before humans first appeared on Tamriel, and while there have occasionally been conflicts between the Nords and the Orcs, they mostly keep to themselves. Sometimes they team up against common enemies. For instance, traditionally Nord raiders have led campaigns against the House Redoran holdings in Morrowind, against the Dark Elves. They often bring Orc mercenaries with them during these raids, probably hired from the Strongholds. I'm assuming they don't do this much any more for the time being, since Morrowind suffered some horrendous natural disasters and invasions from the Argonians and that would be kicking them while they're down. It's notable that the Orcs are actually a type of Elf, descended from the early Aldmer, but the Nords are either largely unaware of this or don't consider them Elf-like enough to categorize them with the others. If you want proof of this, it can be read in several books but the biggest proof so far is the quest to open the Dwemer lock box in Skyrim by combining the blood of the living Elf races (with the exclusion of Maormer, Sea Elves, who exist in the world but don't appear in this game) and the Orcs are listed among the Elf blood required, as their personal race name Orsimer (Pariah Folk/Shunned Elves).


----------



## Ippy (Aug 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Ippy, I asked you a question in the post at the top of the page.


Yeah, you still have the weakness to fire.



Kahvehane said:


> 1) I rather doubt that the burly, bearded men _and_ women of the Companions keep up with anything that goes on with those "magic-types" at the College of Winterhold.


They most definitely would be interested in why the most powerful mage in the province is showing up on their doorstep looking to join.



Kahvehane said:


> 2) If you're a member of the Thieves Guild, don't you think that information would be kept under the radar? Guards won't even comment on it unless they see you in full blown Thieves Guild armor.
> 
> 3) And the Dark Brotherhood? People speak in whispers of your possible connection, sure, but I don't think the Companions keep much stock in rumors.


Fair points.

They are two clandestine organizations.



Kahvehane said:


> Maybe something about you being the Dragonborn if you complete Dragon Rising or any other major sections of the main quest, but I don't think the Companions in particular would care much for your involvement with any other factions.


Dragonborn, Legate, and whatever they called the top rank in Ulfric's army.

I can't imagine the Companions _not _being interested in the top soldier in whatever army managed to conquer Skyrim.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 13, 2012)

remember, beth didn't had enough time to add "the dev Team thinks in everething ingame" ingame, only avents Arentino quest has this(and if im wrong The horn's quest has this too if you explored ustengrav first before the main quest)


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2012)

As a Vampire Lord do you lose some of your powers/abilities everytime you feed, as it happened while being a regular vampire?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 13, 2012)

Is there any mods to get rid of Hired thugs or at least stop them from attacking? 

Because I'm planning on making a Thief/Assassin build and I really CBA to deal with them at low levels especially if your not even caught stealing.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 13, 2012)

As a Vampire Lord, do you lose some of your powers/abilities everytime you feed, as it happened while being a regular vampire?




Thdyingbreed said:


> Is there any mods to get rid of Hired thugs or at least stop them from attacking?
> 
> Because I'm planning on making a Thief/Assassin build and I really CBA to deal with them at low levels especially if your not even caught stealing.



I feel honored when hired thugs are sent after me. Then I search 'em to read the contract and see who that's from.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 14, 2012)

Luiz said:


> As a Vampire Lord, do you lose some of your powers/abilities everytime you feed, as it happened while being a regular vampire?
> 
> I feel honored when hired thugs are sent after me. Then I search 'em to read the contract and see who that's from.


I don't mind them if I actually get caught but when I'm hidden and they still come after me?!

Skyrims system when it comes to stealing is pretty stupid they magically know you stole something even though your "hidden" and other shopkeepers somehow know it's stolen and so you can't sell it to them?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 14, 2012)

That's what the several fences you have as you progress in the Thieves Guild are for.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 14, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That's what the several fences you have as you progress in the Thieves Guild are for.


I think you should be able to from the beginning so as long as you aren't caught and have fences buy at higher prices.

I think I'm just going to god mode whenever hired thugs come at me on my new account since there pretty overpowered at low levels tbh.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 14, 2012)

Hired thugs are annoying as hell at lower levels. Try luring them towards guards, maybe they'll help you fight them off.

Edit: You could also use a companion.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 14, 2012)

guards would act like it's just a fistfight or something
same with the thalmor justiciars, although guards not from whiterun or other imperial affiliated holds would attack them


----------



## Ippy (Aug 14, 2012)

Seriously, isn't the Forgotten Vale (and every part of that entire mission, from the moment Gelebor sends you to kill his brother) the most beautiful area in Skyrim?





Luiz said:


> As a Vampire Lord do you lose some of your powers/abilities everytime you feed, as it happened while being a regular vampire?


As a VL, you become a regular vampire with every advantage and disadvantage they originally had.

You just also get the ability to transform into the VL at will.  Those VL powers remain the same no matter if you feed or not.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 14, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Seriously, isn't the Forgotten Vale (and every part of that entire mission, from the moment Gelebor sends you to kill his brother) the most beautiful area in Skyrim?As a VL, you become a regular vampire with every advantage and disadvantage they originally had.
> 
> You just also get the ability to transform into the VL at will.  Those VL powers remain the same no matter if you feed or not.



Not exactly with every advantage and disadvantage. With Dawnguard's plug-in, the weakness to fire at stage four is 50% instead of 100% like before.

I'm glad for that. You won't get one-shot by elder dragons.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 14, 2012)

alduin is real is one funny book
are there any more books written by a nord like this?


----------



## Ippy (Aug 14, 2012)

I was close enough.

btw, Serana is the BEST FOLLOWER EVAR!

She's got every other one beat, because:


she's essential (= cannot die)
she's got a high Sneak skill (no more failed Sneak attempts just because your follower sucks at it)
she automatically casts Raise Dead on any enemy you guys kill (I've gone from outnumbered & outgunned to kicking ass in seconds)
I actually have to fight to get kills before she does


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 14, 2012)

I personally hate followers who are so weak I end up doing the whole work or needing to defend them.

It doesn't feel like it made any difference to bring a follower with me.

I don't get that with Marcurio. He kicks ass with his expert level spells. 
I just hate it when I commit a crime of any kind, and then he starts killing all npcs.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 14, 2012)

Serana is seriously awesome.

She interacts more with the environment than any other follower by far.  I talk to another NPC about some quest or another, and I turn my head, she's sitting down reading a book, using a grindstone, a cooking spit, an alchemy lab, etc...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 14, 2012)

serana is beast, she can reanimate high level draugrs
my mage team can clear out a giant camp without my assistance and can take down an elder dragon too


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 14, 2012)

I never use followers. I always end up blowing them up with Fireballs, or they'll run in front of me when I'm casting a spell in a hallway, and I can't divert the attack in time so KRASPFFFSHHHHH ("Gwaah!").  

They're easier to manage if you're a melee type. But even then I like drawing out fights and trolling draugr/Falmer with my 4000 base armor.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 14, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> alduin is real is one funny book
> are there any more books written by a nord like this?



Not really. Most Nords are actually quite literate. There's several more books in Skyrim and older games penned by Nords, but none like this.

ABC's for Barbarians was a funny one from Morrowind, but I can't think of any other examples. Mostly, Nords write about things like Sovngarde or expeditions and battles they've participated in.


----------



## dream (Aug 14, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I never use followers. I always end up blowing them up with Fireballs, or they'll run in front of me when I'm casting a spell in a hallway, and I can't divert the attack in time so KRASPFFFSHHHHH ("Gwaah!").



It was the same for me, they would usually end up in the of my attack.  Eventually I just stopped using them.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 14, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I never use followers. I always end up blowing them up with Fireballs, or they'll run in front of me when I'm casting a spell in a hallway, and I can't divert the attack in time so KRASPFFFSHHHHH ("Gwaah!").
> 
> They're easier to manage if you're a melee type. But even then I like drawing out fights and trolling draugr/Falmer with my 4000 base armor.



I never used them either until Dawnguard.

It's like they read all the complaints and decided to actually fix them.

Oh and I finally figured out what the problem was, which was two-fold: my own mod with 30% disease resistance + Dawnguard has it's OWN version of Sanguinaire Vampiris, with a separate FormID #.

So now I finally get to play as the badguy!


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Aug 14, 2012)

serana is indeed an awesome follower, she would be perfect if she could also set up a shop, I would actually marry her to my imperial archer, if she could do that.


Kahvehane said:


> Explains a lot more about Khajiit men... mother of god...


mother of god indeed  skyrim like I've never experienced before


Luiz said:


> May your road lead you to warm sands.


It got like a whole new meaning for me now


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 14, 2012)

My Bosmer thief was too weak to defeat an elder dragon, so I cast Command Animal on two mammoths that were nearby and let them do the work for me. 

Picking Wood Elf has its perks.

And I really love the power Shadowcloak of Nocturnal.

Disappearing and appearing again, one-hit KO'ing all enemies with backstab like a warrior of the shadows.



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> It got like a whole new meaning for me now



What are you talking about, the Forgotten Vale?


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 15, 2012)

Luiz said:


> What are you talking about, the Forgotten Vale?



I believe he's talking about that book that was linked earlier, where a khajit gets a little..up close and personal.. with berenziah 

And on that subject, ive found the book before that one, and the one after. Have yet to run into #4. Was that taken out of the game, and its only in the online library?


----------



## Jesus (Aug 15, 2012)

Finally got Dawnguard and I must say the Vampire Lord form is fun and quite overpowered... though I'm disappointed my khajiit didn't get the glowy eyes like everyone else. 

I also really like the main mission so far... just entered the Soul Cairn, pretty awesome place. Is the questline much different when playing the Dawnguard side, or do you just do the same locations?


I saw the DLC also added a new Dwemer-related sidequest, I wonder if there are more of them.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 15, 2012)

Jesus said:


> Finally got Dawnguard and I must say the Vampire Lord form is fun and quite overpowered... though I'm disappointed my khajiit didn't get the glowy eyes like everyone else.
> 
> I also really like the main mission so far... just entered the Soul Cairn, pretty awesome place. Is the questline much different when playing the Dawnguard side, or do you just do the same locations?


Same locations, just fighting different enemies.

Although I like how they handled the Moth Priest for the Volikhar side.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 15, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Same locations, just fighting different enemies.
> 
> Although I like how they handled the Moth Priest for the Volikhar side.


Too bad, but kinda expected.

Same here. I like the addition that you can now feed on charmed people (even as a regular vampire). Having to sneak in people's bedroom and feed while they were sleeping was just so lame. And kinda sucked for non-stealth based characters.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 15, 2012)

lol


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 15, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> I believe he's talking about that book that was linked earlier, where a khajit gets a little..up close and personal.. with berenziah



Karliah's grandma sure got around. Still not Haelga level, though.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 15, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> lol


----------



## Ippy (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Pilaf (Aug 15, 2012)

I wish they'd kept more of Vivec's voice files in Morrowind. He sounds like Andross somewhat.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 15, 2012)

The creator should change it so you turn into one gigantic bat and include a third person cutscene of the flight to that specific location. That was one thing I really loved about Meridia's quest - that aerial view of Skyrim when she raises you above the land to speak with you.


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> The creator should change it so you turn into one gigantic bat and include a third person cutscene of the flight to that specific location. That was one thing I really loved about Meridia's quest - that aerial view of Skyrim when she raises you above the land to speak with you.



Just hope it doesn't bug and you end up falling to your death.  True story. 

Got ten more days of Skyrim till another game occupies my time.  I will probably play my dunmer a bit more than start another orc.  A spell casting Orc or just go unarmed! 

I still have not done the darkbrother hood quests with any character yet.  So I am looking forward to completing them with my dunmer.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 15, 2012)

Ok, so what was the point of that Reaper guy in the Soul Cairn? I spent almost an hour collecting stuff to make him appear and no frigging loot?


----------



## Ippy (Aug 15, 2012)

Now that I'm finally able to do my "evil" character, I'm doing the Volkihar and DB questlines simultaneously.





Kahvehane said:


> The creator should change it so you turn into one gigantic bat and include a third person cutscene of the flight to that specific location. That was one thing I really loved about Meridia's quest - that aerial view of Skyrim when she raises you above the land to speak with you.


Nah, I prefer the "bat explosion" graphic.

Remember, the Vampire Lord is already a big (wo)man-bat.  It'd be redundant.



Payapaya said:


> I still have not done the darkbrother hood quests with any character yet.  So I am looking forward to completing them with my dunmer.


What the hell are you waiting for?

The DB is the best, and easily the most fun, faction in vanilla Skyrim.



Jesus said:


> Ok, so what was the point of that Reaper guy in the Soul Cairn? I spent almost an hour collecting stuff to make him appear and no frigging loot?


The only quests I did in the Soul Cairn were from the main quest and Arvak's Skull.

Although I plan on returning to help Saint Jiub.


----------



## Payapaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Ippy said:


> What the hell are you waiting for?
> 
> The DB is the best, and easily the most fun, faction in vanilla Skyrim.



I have heard, I just haven't made the right character yet.  I am very much tempted to do it finally with my dunmer. Though I am tempted to save if for my next orc.  I plan to name him , after the greatest Orc ever in oblivion.  Just look at all his awesome quotes. If I do that than I would have to save my magic character for another time.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Gogron: "But why, Sister? What is the point? Why should anyone bother with all that sneaking and skulking?"
> Telaendril: "My dear Gogron, you are a life-taker for the Dark Brotherhood! Our very existence relies on shadow and deception. Do you not value our secrets?"
> Gogron: "Yes, yes, of course I value our secrets, and I have never betrayed them! But using stealth to kill.... It's just so... weak."
> Telaendril: "But Brother, what of the contracts that require subtlety! You must at least strive to earn the bonuses that are offered?"
> ...


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 15, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Nah, I prefer the "bat explosion" graphic.
> 
> Remember, the Vampire Lord is already a big (wo)man-bat.  It'd be redundant.



Not really. You could have it grow some fleshy, draconic looking bat wings to take the place of your character's arms, with the wings being connected to the body at roughly the waist, and have tufts of hair sprouting out from all over your body. You could have your legs shrink, and retain only a reminiscence of your facial features as a Vampire Lord. You would literally become a giant fucking bat - like the eagles from LOTR, except, well... it's a bat.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 15, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Now that I'm finally able to do my "evil" character, I'm doing the Volkihar and DB questlines simultaneously.Nah, I prefer the "bat explosion" graphic.



I find it hard to believe the character(s) you already have isn't/aren't evil already.

It's nearly impossible to be a good guy in this game, with evil deeds in every corner. Thieves Guild, Dark Brotherhood, Daedric quests, etc.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 16, 2012)

It seems in a Bethesda game, being a decent guy locks you out of half of the quests. 

I remember my first character in Oblivion was supposed to be a good guy... until I just gave up and turned him into an evil sociopath.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 16, 2012)

Jesus said:


> It seems in a Bethesda game, being a decent guy locks you out of half of the quests.
> 
> I remember my first character in Oblivion was supposed to be a good guy... until I just gave up and turned him into an evil sociopath.




I think of my characters in Elder Scrolls games as opportunistic vagabonds; travelers who for the most part place their own well being over that others. They're good when they can be, but they also have a darker side to show when it serves their purposes.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 16, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I think of my characters in Elder Scrolls games as opportunistic vagabonds; travelers who for the most part place their own well being over that others. They're good when they can be, but they also have a darker side to show when it serves their purposes.



The Dragonborn does save the world from Alduin, but in his/her free time... oh man.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 16, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The Dragonborn does save the world from Alduin, but in his/her free time... oh man.



"Bitch, I just went to motherfuckin' _Sovngarde_, ate a fucking ox head with _Ysgramor_, had a little pow-wow with the ancient Tongues and killed _Alduin the World-Eater_, savin' your sorry ass from all kinds of cataclysmic, post-apocalyptic digestive adventures in his big ol' dragon belly - I think I can lollygag if I want to, friend." 




:ho


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 16, 2012)

Litho said:


> One of the more intense reads. There's a great number of books by now, I wonder, which are some of your favourite books from the games?



I asked that question in the last thread. But thanks for the link.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 16, 2012)

Still no Dawnguard for PS3. This is fucking ridiculous. 


Was Bethesda working on Oblivion for the PS3 at the same time they were doing it for the 360 and PC? Or did they not begin until after the initial release Oblivion?


----------



## dream (Aug 16, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Still no Dawnguard for PS3. This is fucking ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Was Bethesda working on Oblivion for the PS3 at the same time they were doing it for the 360 and PC? Or did they not begin until after the initial release Oblivion?



A different studio, 4J Studios, worked on Oblivion for PS3.  I think that work started on it after the initial release on the Xbox 360/PC or at least around that time.  The PS3 wasn't even out when Oblivion was released on the 360 so I think that they would have put off working on a PS3 port until most of Oblivion was done.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 16, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Still no Dawnguard for PS3. This is fucking ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Was Bethesda working on Oblivion for the PS3 at the same time they were doing it for the 360 and PC? Or did they not begin until after the initial release Oblivion?


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2012)

Dawnguard on PS3


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2012)

Bethseda on PS3

FUS RO : SNORLAX


----------



## The World (Aug 16, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I think of my characters in Elder Scrolls games as opportunistic vagabonds; travelers who for the most part place their own well being over that others. They're good when they can be, but they also have a darker side to show when it serves their purposes.



If only I had PC master race 

Maybe then I could actually make the ultimate VAGUBONDU as Dovahkiin



The hair would never look right though


----------



## Ippy (Aug 16, 2012)

Payapaya said:


> Though I am tempted to save if for my next orc.  I plan to name him


Lord Rugdumph



Luiz said:


> I find it hard to believe the character(s) you already have isn't/aren't evil already.
> 
> It's nearly impossible to be a good guy in this game, with evil deeds in every corner. Thieves Guild, Dark Brotherhood, Daedric quests, etc.


I have ten identical saves of my Dunmer, Talyna Fyr, who has most of her important stats maxed out (Sneak, One Handed, Destruction, Lockpicking, Speechcraft, etc...), and is literally just post-Whiterun dragon attack, and pre-Greybeards.

To me, that's just to the right of neutral.

I use that character, or just do a quick race change, whenever I decide to play a thief, assassin, knight, battlemage, sorceress, or (currently) Vampire Lord Witch Assassin.



Luiz said:


> The Dragonborn does save the world from Alduin, but in his/her free time... oh man.


Well, if you think about it...  who says that a person trying to save the world has to actually be considered "good"?

If you're Lawful/Neutral Evil, or just an unsavory character who sees the bigger picture, why couldn't you get on board with saving the world?  You're a part of the world.  If Dragons are blowing shit up all over the place, it's hard to keep on with your way of life.  You also clearly see that those that side with the dragons don't necessarily do so hot, either.

If I was evil and this shit was going on?  I'd be all about getting rid of the dragons too.

When you factor in that every time you kill a dragon, _you get their soul and additional powers... _


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 16, 2012)

I heard that the 1.7(1.6) PS3 patch is now available.

Does the alchemy/enchantment potion exploit and oghma infinium glitch still work?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 17, 2012)

The World said:


> If only I had PC master race
> 
> Maybe then I could actually make the ultimate VAGUBONDU as Dovahkiin
> 
> ...



Modded characters. They stray too much from Skyrim's style. 



Ippy said:


> Lord Rugdumph
> 
> I have ten identical saves of my Dunmer, Talyna Fyr, who has most of her important stats maxed out (Sneak, One Handed, Destruction, Lockpicking, Speechcraft, etc...), and is literally just post-Whiterun dragon attack, and pre-Greybeards.
> 
> ...



Speaking of it, the dragons may have returned but their time has already passed in one way or another.

They are far from invincible and will be gradually eliminated again, one by one.

In the end it will be just Paarthurnax, like before. Well, him, Odahviing and Durnehviir.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 17, 2012)

I've tried at least one character from the three main archetypes of TES (Fighter, Mage, Thief) in this game so far, and the stealth guy is the most OP one. He focuses on Sneak, Archery, Alchemy and just a little Illusion. It's rare that anything fails to die in a single hit from a poison tipped bolt from the Enhanced Dwemer Crossbow. Hardly anything ever gets alerted to my presence, and if they do the ridiculous perks for Stealth allow me to instantly hide again. I love how powerful you feel when playing this way.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 17, 2012)

Shadowcloak of Nocturnal is a great tool for a stealthy assassin as well.

You can clear a whole place by using that to backstab everyone.

And Assassin's blade perk + Shrouded Gloves = 30x more damage with a dagger in a sneak attack.

Mehrune's Razor is one of my favorite weapons now.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 17, 2012)

I've taken the perks for one handed stealth kills, but I primarily use a bow or crossbow. I use Muffle a lot but I don't really put perks into Illusion so much since I plan on getting the master robes later. I focus on Smithing more because it really buffs up my weapon critical and sneak multipliers. Now that I have Krosis, I'm even more over powered. It's seriously one of the best items in the entire game, but none of my previous characters ever had a use for it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 17, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Shadowcloak of Nocturnal is a great tool for a stealthy assassin as well.
> 
> You can clear a whole place by using that to backstab everyone.
> 
> ...



The razor has a very rare chance for a one hit kill. You're better off getting the lucky dagger.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 17, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Well, if you think about it...  who says that a person trying to save the world has to actually be considered "good"?
> 
> If you're Lawful/Neutral Evil, or just an unsavory character who sees the bigger picture, why couldn't you get on board with saving the world?  You're a part of the world.  If Dragons are blowing shit up all over the place, it's hard to keep on with your way of life.  You also clearly see that those that side with the dragons don't necessarily do so hot, either.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I role played that my Argonian Dark Lord agreed to assist the people of Skyrim, but underneath the surface he's merely getting another obstacle out of the way for his total domination


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 17, 2012)

does anyone else also get the drain life bug with serana


----------



## Ippy (Aug 17, 2012)

I really wish someone would make a damn kimono+hakama mod.

I wanna ronin Skyrim up.



Pilaf said:


> I've tried at least one character from the three main archetypes of TES (Fighter, Mage, Thief) in this game so far, and the stealth guy is the most OP one. He focuses on Sneak, Archery, Alchemy and just a little Illusion. It's rare that anything fails to die in a single hit from a poison tipped bolt from the Enhanced Dwemer Crossbow. Hardly anything ever gets alerted to my presence, and if they do the ridiculous perks for Stealth allow me to instantly hide again. I love how powerful you feel when playing this way.


I dunno why, but this post convinced me... I know I've never had anything good to say about the "Thieves" Guild, but I'm going to try one more shot.

I've done every single questline at least once or twice (even both sides of Dawnguard), and now it's time to revisit the TG.



-JT- said:


> Agreed. I role played that my Argonian Dark Lord agreed to assist the people of Skyrim, but underneath the surface he's merely getting another obstacle out of the way for his total domination


Exactly.

It's hard to rule the world if you've got dragons and shit to compete with.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 17, 2012)

I should note that early in the game, I earned the Wood Elf archer from Riverwood as a follower by completing the love triangle quest in his favor, and used the free training exploit to pay him, then remove the gold from his inventory again until I got as much training from him as I could. This is seen as a cheap power leveling tactic by some, but it actually does take some skill to both keep him alive long enough to reach his training cap, and to gather enough gold to do so, so I don't consider it cheating.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 17, 2012)

Ippy said:


> It's hard to rule the world if you've got dragons and shit to compete with.



It's hard to rule the world when IT'S DESTROYED.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 17, 2012)

The problem with archery is that there hardly is any incentive to use it often enough for it to progress at a decent rate.

It seems that bows don't start doing actual relevant damage until you're close to archery lvl 100. 

You probably need the damage bonus perks as well.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 17, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The problem with archery is that there hardly is any incentive to use it often enough for it to progress at a decent rate.
> 
> It seems that bows don't start doing actual relevant damage until you're close to archery lvl 100.
> 
> You probably need the damage bonus perks as well.



They actually become fairly powerful early on with the Dawnguard content. The steel crossbow and the unique Dwemer bow Zephyr can be gotten at level 1, and do more damage than any other bow you'd get before level 10 or 12. 

Also, I'm completely dominating the game on Adept difficulty and my archery and sneak are in their seventies. If you focus strongly on one or two main skills in this game you're much more powerful than if you spread them around. A stealth archer can be VERY powerful but it's vital to be properly geared and invest perk points with a determination. It might be tempting to level your light armor or one handed, but you'll do more raw damage with a bow if you are single minded in the pursuit of its mastery. 

I actually lucked up more than once. I found random loot that is making my playthrough much easier. A random chest had Elven boots of extreme sneaking, and another one had hide bracers of extreme archery. I did not cheat or use a guide to find these - I just lucked up. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 17, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> if you are single minded in the pursuit of its mastery.



I never understand why a singleplayer game would punish players for wanting diversity and versatility in their fighting style.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 17, 2012)

I think I'll do a Bosmer thief...



Zaru said:


> It's hard to rule the world when IT'S DESTROYED.


Yeah I already mentioned that in an earlier post.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 17, 2012)

Zaru said:


> I never understand why a singleplayer game would punish players for wanting diversity and versatility in their fighting style.



I actually find Skyrim's system much more interesting and balanced than Oblivion and Morrowind, where any character could be a master of all styles and weapons at high levels. That actually got boring very fast. With Skyrim, you actually have to roll different characters to experience everything, and since the world is very slightly different every time you play it's a richer, more rewarding experience than the aforementioned games in many ways.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 17, 2012)

It may sound weird but, while part of me finds vampires really badass in Dawnguard, I also can't help but feel a little filthy when I think of having my character turn into this kind of monster.



They look very demon-like.

I don't know, sometimes I think that at least one of my characters should take the clean path, without this kind of corruption. 



Pilaf said:


> They actually become fairly powerful early on with the Dawnguard content. The steel crossbow and the unique Dwemer bow Zephyr can be gotten at level 1, and do more damage than any other bow you'd get before level 10 or 12.
> 
> Also, I'm completely dominating the game on Adept difficulty and my archery and sneak are in their seventies. If you focus strongly on one or two main skills in this game you're much more powerful than if you spread them around. A stealth archer can be VERY powerful but it's vital to be properly geared and invest perk points with a determination. It might be tempting to level your light armor or one handed, but you'll do more raw damage with a bow if you are single minded in the pursuit of its mastery.
> 
> I actually lucked up more than once. I found random loot that is making my playthrough much easier. A random chest had Elven boots of extreme sneaking, and another one had hide bracers of extreme archery. I did not cheat or use a guide to find these - I just lucked up. Your mileage may vary.



Well, I'm glad they've improved archery then.

It's important to give light armor a little attention at least, if you don't wanna get steamrolled. 

Since thief skills level up easily, I got to lvl 35 a bit fast and had to hide like a bitch when I encountered an elder dragon.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 17, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> If you focus strongly on one or two main skills in this game you're much more powerful than if you spread them around.


Yeah, IMO, Sneak is easily the single most important skill to max out, above all others.

The damage bonuses you get are simply ridiculous.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 17, 2012)

I was doing my daily Dawnguard search in Google today and stumbled upon this gem. Might be interesting for PC Skyrim players.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 17, 2012)

In my case, daily Dawnguard search is all a poor PS3 using tortured soul can do...


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I was doing my daily Dawnguard search in Google today and stumbled upon this gem. Might be interesting for PC Skyrim players.



That Dwarven War Machine is pretty badass.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 17, 2012)

Luiz said:


> In my case, daily Dawnguard search is all a poor PS3 using tortured soul can do...



I know what you mean. 

This waiting is sheer agony.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 17, 2012)

For those of you who never played Morrowind, there's a reason the Dwarves went extinct.

Everyone hated the fact that they sounded like King Kai.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 17, 2012)

Seriously, you guys are waiting for PS3???

No TES game should ever be played on anything other than PC.  The single most customizable series of games should not be played on anything other than the system it was fully realized on.

I can't imagine not having Construction/Creation Kit and hundreds upon hundreds of mods to choose from.


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2012)

Quite a few gamers simply don't have a computer capable of running Skyrim and even some of those that do lack an interest in playing games on PCs.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Quite a few gamers simply don't have a computer capable of running Skyrim and even some of those that do lack an interest in playing games on PCs.



Yeah, that's my number one issue. I come from dirt poor, half-Cherokee people. My family was so poor when I was a baby that there were holes in our tin roof. I have to work full time to help support my grandparents, etc. I would buy an uber leet gaming rig if my blood were a bit less rustic.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 17, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Quite a few gamers simply don't have a computer capable of running Skyrim



Pretty much this.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 17, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Seriously, you guys are waiting for PS3???
> 
> No TES game should ever be played on anything other than PC.  The single most customizable series of games should not be played on anything other than the system it was fully realized on.
> 
> I can't imagine not having Construction/Creation Kit and hundreds upon hundreds of mods to choose from.



I just own a laptop. I can play Morrowind modded, and vanilla Oblivion works just fine, but if I so much as entertained the mere _thought_ of putting Skyrim into the disc drive, my laptop would pack its things and run away from home and I'd never see it again.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 18, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> This waiting is sheer agony.



I think I'll watch at least the beginning of any walkthrough on Youtube. Just to see what Serana is like.



Eternal Goob said:


> Quite a few gamers simply don't have a computer capable of running Skyrim and even some of those that do lack an interest in playing games on PCs.



Yep. 

PC gaming is as foreign to me as Chinese cuisine.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 18, 2012)

I've got a laptop that can run Skyrim with the high resolution texture pack at medium quality, though I usually opt for low quality so it runs at max performance with all the mods I have installed.

I have a high end $850 gaming rig that I have yet to use properly, though. Might give that a go sometime.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes, yes... I'm more than aware that not everyone has a gaming-quality PC.

It just makes me sad, because I feel you guys are missing out on a large part of the TES experience.  To experience Morrowind with the No Cliff Racers mod, Oblivion's Real Faces, or my own Nerfed Shadowmere is so satisfying.  Empowering, actually.

Like, here's an annoying aspect of the game, and here's how we're going to fix it.

Imagine every other game with annoying ass shit in it, and imagine the capability either by you, or other gamers like you, to remove all the annoying aspects of it, and improve the overall game experience?

Bethesda 4 life.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 18, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Yeah, that's my number one issue. I come from dirt poor, half-Cherokee people. My family was so poor when I was a baby that there were holes in our tin roof. I have to work full time to help support my grandparents, etc. I would buy an uber leet gaming rig if my blood were a bit less rustic.



in our country it costs more to buy a gaming console than a decent pc gaming rig


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 18, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> in our country it costs more to buy a gaming console than a decent pc gaming rig



Well, in the U.S. it often costs at least a thousand dollars to get a really decent gaming rig that won't be obsolete in a couple of years.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 18, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Yes, yes... I'm more than aware that not everyone has a gaming-quality PC.
> 
> It just makes me sad, because I feel you guys are missing out on a large part of the TES experience.  To experience Morrowind with the No Cliff Racers mod, Oblivion's Real Faces, or my own Nerfed Shadowmere is so satisfying.  Empowering, actually.
> 
> ...



That is more like an extra than something essential. It would be good, but that's alright.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 18, 2012)

My pc can handle Morrowind and Oblivion heavily modded, but it's a mixed bag. I'd say less than 5% of all user generated content is actually good enough to install and play. I've seen a ton of good mods picked in top ten lists for Skyrim, and I'd play about 2% of those if my pc could handle it well enough for max graphics, but I don't feel like I'm missing out on the essential Skyrim experience or anything.

Mostly, the pc versions come in handy when you come across the occasional quest breaking glitch, which does happen quite a bit in these types of games.


----------



## Litho (Aug 18, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> For those of you who never played Morrowind, there's a reason the Dwarves went extinct.
> 
> Everyone hated the fact that they sounded like King Kai.


----------



## dream (Aug 18, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That is more like an extra than something essential. It would be good, but that's alright.



Yeah, I've always viewed mods as something extra that can greatly extend the life of a game like those mods that add landmasses and quests to Morrowind/Oblivion.  The only essential mods, in my opinion, are the bug fixes.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 18, 2012)

Litho said:


> Oh my god! They were fat nerds!



Nah. Most of them were probably thin and Elf like. Yagrum is an extreme case because he's eat up with Corpus. I wonder if he survived the destruction of Morrowind. He was already thousands of years old at that time and despite being sick and bound to a wheelchair device he looked to be aging well.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 18, 2012)

Litho said:


> Oh my god! They were fat nerds!
> 
> 
> *edit:* Say, fellows, what has been your favourite sidequest(line?) that you stumbled upon in the game. No guild questlines and no deadric quests either (cause we all know those are awesome).



a scroll for anska


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 18, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> For those of you who never played Morrowind, there's a reason the Dwarves went extinct.
> 
> Everyone hated the fact that they sounded like King Kai.


----------



## Litho (Aug 18, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Nah. Most of them were probably thin and Elf like. Yagrum is an extreme case because he's eat up with Corpus. I wonder if he survived the destruction of Morrowind. He was already thousands of years old at that time and despite being sick and bound to a wheelchair device he looked to be aging well.



I hope so, I would like to 'discover' him in TES VI. Or another dwemer. Who knows if even a tiny group of dwemer still lives secluded somewhere, perhaps protected (slash imprisoned) by the Aldmeri or some other force, somewhere else.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 18, 2012)

Holy shit. Just ran the numbers and got the total number of hours I've racked up across 4 characters in Skyrim.

810 hours, 52 minutes, 48 seconds


I think I need to take a bit of a break.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 18, 2012)

I've read somewhere that in Dawnguard, random vampire attacks happen in the cities.

Payback is a bitch. 

That's what they get for chasing me out of town like a pack of hounds just because I'm at stage 4.



Eternal Goob said:


> Yeah, I've always viewed mods as something extra that can greatly extend the life of a game like those mods that add landmasses and quests to Morrowind/Oblivion.  The only essential mods, in my opinion, are the bug fixes.



With that said, I want this one so bad.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 18, 2012)

Litho said:


> I hope so, I would like to 'discover' him in TES VI. Or another dwemer. Who knows if even a tiny group of dwemer still lives secluded somewhere, perhaps protected (slash imprisoned) by the Aldmeri or some other force, somewhere else.



It's a common misconception among most players that the Dwemer's disappearance was somehow mundane and far less complete than it was. 

I should emphasize on just how utterly gone they apparently are. Near the very end of the Battle of Red Mountain was back in the first era, every single Dwemer all over Nirn simply vanished all at once. This was not a coincidence. Lord Kagranac, the second highest ranking Dwarf of all, purposely turned his arcane tools on the Heart of Lorkhan. What he intended to do is unknown. Every single Dwemer immediately vanished. Their armor and weapons fell with a thud on the battle field, and all that remained of their physical forms was little piles of ash.

Yagrum Bagarn was the only one spared. Every single Dwemer in Morrowind, Skyrim, Hammerfell - everywhere there was a Dwarven society - simply ceased to exist on Nirn. Yagrum states in his Morrowind dialogue that he was apparently spared for some secret plan Kagranac had for him, but he was off doing research in an outer realm of existence at the time and never received his instructions. Alternately, he might have actually known them at one time, but his mind is riddled with the blight and he has a form of Alzheimer's. 

Regardless, the destruction of their race was complete. A lengthy quest in Morrowind along with some developer comments hints at their erasure from Nirn being deliberate. Yagrum states he searched all known outer realms for centuries and never heard a reliable report of another Dwarf. Vivec, a god of the Dunmer, said he also searched for them after ascending to Godhood to make sure they never returned, but none could be found in Oblivion, Nirn, Aetherius or any known realm. 

 is their official race design from the Art of Morrowind book, just so you know.  was far from typical, but the beard and pointy ears are classic Dwemer traits.

 is actually a collection of all the relevant quest dialogue for the aforementioned unmarked Morrowind quest to discover the fate of the Dwemer, if you're interested. 

Word-of-god posts from developers support this and go farther, suggesting they purposely combined souls together to make the body of , and still exist but not as individual souls any more.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 18, 2012)

Litho said:


> *edit:* Say, fellows, what has been your favourite sidequest(line?) that you stumbled upon in the game. No guild questlines and no deadric quests either (cause we all know those are awesome).



The Forsworn Conspiracy
Unfathomable Depths
Blood on the Ice
The Blessings of Nature
Repentance


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 18, 2012)

Litho said:


> *edit:* Say, fellows, what has been your favourite sidequest(line?) that you stumbled upon in the game. No guild questlines and no deadric quests either (cause we all know those are awesome).



Laid to Rest
The Wolf Queen Awakened
Blood on the Ice
Forbidden Legend


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 18, 2012)

Let's see...

I liked the white phial thing
And the Hjalti's friend's ghost thing
Potema quests
The Mara temple quests
All the Daedra ones
The Dibella one
Kynareth and Kyne quests, respectively (same god, different name. One involved a tree and the other involved hunting ghosts.)
Red Eagle
Forsworn conspiracy
Too many others to name. Some of the best quests aren't related to guilds or the game's main narrative.

I like a lot of the random encounters, too, especially the lore references like painted cows.

I also like some of the random little flavor you find in the game that's not related to any quests, like today I found a dead alchemist in a pool surrounded by Spriggans on the way to a quest marker. Farther upstream I found his camp and his journal, saying about how he was going to check out the grove. It didn't start a quest or anything. It's just a little piece of Skyrim lore thrown in there to make the world a more living place.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 18, 2012)

I like reading those bandit journals especially that one journal where the camp is split into two conflicting groups and the bandit chief was planning on ditching the camp with all their loots


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> in our country it costs more to buy a gaming console than a decent pc gaming rig



Are you serious? My wife is a Filipina and we live here in the province. A high end pc costs from 50k to 300k pesos. lol


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Are you serious? My wife is a Filipina and we live here in the province. A *high end* pc costs from 50k to 300k pesos. lol



welp               .


----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2012)

What project implied, one doesn't need a high end pc to play Skyrim or most PC games.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, what I'm trying to say is, if I ever buy a PC then I will go for a high end one so that it would last me a long time and for it to be future proof. And of course I want to enjoy the full potential of the game graphics wise in order for me to feel that the money was well spent. Thats just my opinion though..


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm the same way. I'd rather buy a high end gaming rig because Skyrim wouldn't be all I play on it. I'd want one with the capacity to not only store tons of data but to play new games for at least five years. That would be expensive, though. 

I'm hearing some unsubstantiated rumors about Heartfire including building your own mansion. I think that's awesome for console players who don't get any housing mods, but I hope there's some new quests and NPCs involved as well if that's the case. I'd like a DLC at least half as big as Dawnguard. 

Although I'll be disappointed if that's the case. There's so many cool lore references for Heartfire/Hearthfire. Here's my favorite:
_
Tides of dreugh: 7 and 7, draught of Oil, 1 and 1, circles drawn by wet Dibellites: three concentric and let their lower blood fall where it may, a birth watched by blackbirds: Hearthfire 1st. Incant the following when your hearing becomes blurred:

Enraptured, he who finally goes unrecorded.

Recorded, the slaves that without knowing turn the Wheel.

Enslaved, all the children of the Aurbis As It Is._


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 19, 2012)

Litho said:


> Oh my god! They were fat nerds!
> 
> 
> *edit:* Say, fellows, what has been your favourite sidequest(line?) that you stumbled upon in the game. No guild questlines and no deadric quests either (cause we all know those are awesome).



The Forsworn Conspiracy 
Exploring Deepwood Redoubt (not really a quest, but I loved Deepwood Redoubt)
Exploring Lost Valley Redoubt (arguably my favorite Forsworn location)
The Ghost of Old Hroldan (I love how it was initiated, as I was just wandering and the lady told me that the room is the same room Tiber Septim slept in, so naturally I wanted to rent it for the day. The lore geek in me couldn't resist )
The Golden Claw (come on, who wasn't astonished the first time they climbed up to Bleak Falls Barrow? )

There are probably a few more, but I can't think of them right now. 
Still, no quest comes close to Whodunit


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope they don't plan on a second release in September. It would be fitting, but given Bethesda's track record - not happening.

Also, I'd like to share with you the following observation:

Flame Atronach - dancer
Frost Atronach - golem
Storm Atronach - dancing golem


----------



## Hunted by sister (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## dream (Aug 19, 2012)

> Seriously, they're three times as difficult to play as Oblivion or Skyrim.



Yeah, I've lost count of how many times I got my ass kicked in Daggerfall.  The game can be a nightmare to play especially with the titanic dungeons.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 19, 2012)

Holy fucking shit. I remember now why I used to call Arena "That game where little goblins and rats kill you in the first five minutes." -__- 

On the bright side, there's things I like about the gameplay mechanics of the first two. I like how your stats randomly roll at the start. I like how some classes can't use some skills and weapons/armor. I like how the loot is much more random than in later games, etc. The combat is insane, though.


----------



## Litho (Aug 20, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Holy fucking shit. I remember now why I used to call Arena "That game where little goblins and rats kill you in the first five minutes." -__-
> 
> On the bright side, there's things I like about the gameplay mechanics of the first two. I like how your stats randomly roll at the start. I like how some classes can't use some skills and weapons/armor. I like how the loot is much more random than in later games, etc. The combat is insane, though.



Old games were scary as shit. I don't know if it's the graphics (not always clear wtf is going on) or the typical sounds, or the fact the fact that they're more difficult (probably partially because I was a newb at gaming then). I remember as a kid that games like Wolfenstein '3D' (lol) and Duke Nukem 3D, the first Unreal, and some others, scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 20, 2012)

So I installed Oblivion yesterday and it said my pc can't run it to the fullest specs. And then I look at Skyrim and I can run that to the fullest plus some. Quad-core process 3.0. Ati 5770 HD video card. And 8 gigs of ram. Is Oblivion that much a resource hog?


Also this is a really good read. never came across it in the game, but it will be on my watch list to add to my book collection.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 20, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Okay, this has been bothering me since I first heard it.
> 
> What the hell is that weird knocking sound you hear once in a while in dungeons?
> 
> It plays @ 0:02.



I think it's just a sound bite for adding some apprehensive tension for the sake of immersion.

The sound that really gets me is the one that sounds like ringing when you enter a "secret" part of the crypt or reach the end of the dungeon. First time I heard that I must have looked like a meerkat poking my head over the back of the couch, trying to pinpoint the location of what I assumed was my cell phone going off.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 20, 2012)

Have you guys noticed that little chanting when you're in a draugr dungeon?

"MmmmmMMMMmmmmm...."


----------



## -JT- (Aug 20, 2012)

Dead Astrid Thrall glitched rather amusingly today!
Accidentally wacked her with my sword, then she lectured me about being an idiot and how I needed to pay Nazir a fine, initiating the 'Honour thy family' quest or whatever it's called.
A problem seeing as I destroyed the Dark Brotherhood


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 20, 2012)

Actually, she does. hat jealous bitch.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 20, 2012)

Reward for destroying the DB: 3000 septims.

Reward for completing the DB questline: 20.000 septims.

I think we both know what's the smartest thing to do.


----------



## dream (Aug 20, 2012)

Kill the entire DB and loot them?  Surely they must have enough stuff that selling it will result in a gain of over 20k septims.   Of course this is after completing the DB's quest line.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 20, 2012)

I never got that option. Once I got caught at solitude and dipped on their bitch asses, I ran to the base and it was set on fire. Had to save that lil girl and the red guard.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 20, 2012)

Luiz, I'm pretty sure you still get 20,000 septims for killing the Dark Brotherhood.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 20, 2012)

You forgot the best part about destroying the Brotherhood - Maro will tell the Emperor (the Emperor!!!) that you did something really neat! Ain't that swell?


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 20, 2012)

i never knew that this shit existed on vanilla, fuck you beth


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 21, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> i never knew that this shit existed on vanilla, fuck you beth




Oh my god... that noise when you get trapped in the cage is awful.

I thought my speakers were going to burst into flame.



The free fall is pretty badass, though.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm loving the new Dawnguard content , even without staring the quest yet.

Death hounds , gargoyles and random ( very frequent in my case ) vampire attacks are all awesome. The new vampire robes are great too.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 21, 2012)

Yeah, Dawnguard is pretty sweet. LOL PS3 players. Hey, at least now you get to fight on mounts.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 21, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Yeah, Dawnguard is pretty sweet. LOL PS3 players. Hey, at least now you get to fight on mounts.



Oh yes... it hasn't gotten old yet at all. More than enough to tide me over while I wait for Dawnguard.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 21, 2012)

Just tagging something on a Dawnguard quest, not sure if it's necessary at this point, but whatever.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wish you could have sided with Vyrthur when you reached Auriel's chapel, with him replacing Serana(yes I like her) and then turning on Gelebor. Although I don't have a good suggestion to what direction the questline would have taken after that.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 21, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> You forgot the best part about destroying the Brotherhood - Maro will tell the Emperor (the Emperor!!!) that you did something really neat! Ain't that swell?




And then, with one of the greatest obstacles out of the way, Maro has a private one on one encounter with Mede wherein he murders the Emperor anyway.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 21, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I'm loving the new Dawnguard content , even without staring the quest yet.
> 
> Death hounds , gargoyles and random ( very frequent in my case ) vampire attacks are all awesome. The new vampire robes are great too.


You should start the main quest.

Serana >>>>>>> every other follower by far

Also, wait till you see Isran's badass _Stendarr's Aura_ spell.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 21, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Luiz, I'm pretty sure you still get 20,000 septims for killing the Dark Brotherhood.



3,000, I hear.

On another note, I don't see any rational reason for the hate towards vampires in Skyrim.

Nobody ever dies from getting bitten. Vampires are like big mosquitos.



Pilaf said:


> And then, with one of the greatest obstacles out of the way, Maro has a private one on one encounter with Mede wherein he murders the Emperor anyway.



Are you serious? That really happens?

Speaking of the Emperor, I couldn't help but find it hilarious whenTullius said "For the Emperor!" whenever I completed a Imperial legion quest, considering I'd killed the old man.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 21, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Are you serious? That really happens?



That's what we call "Monkey Truth" - lore so cool Bethesda wishes they thought of it first.

No, nothing in the game suggests this, but we know from previous games that if there's a quest to kill a major character in TES then that character is dead for real in the canon from then on. Someone kills Titus Mede. Someone also wipes out the Dark Brotherhood. Both will happen in the canon, so someone other than the DB could kill him. What if it was his own trusted bodyguard? That'd be quite the twist.

Also, heads up. Some info has leaked on Hearthfire. Apparently it will either involve building a sprawling mansion from the ground up, or Tales and Tallows (Tamriel's version of Halloween, involving zombies and necromancy.) It's possible the DLC will relate to both these concepts.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 21, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> That's what we call "Monkey Truth" - lore so cool Bethesda wishes they thought of it first.
> 
> No, nothing in the game suggests this, but we know from previous games that if there's a quest to kill a major character in TES then that character is dead for real in the canon from then on. Someone kills Titus Mede. Someone also wipes out the Dark Brotherhood. Both will happen in the canon, so someone other than the DB could kill him. What if it was his own trusted bodyguard? That'd be quite the twist.
> 
> Also, heads up. Some info has leaked on Hearthfire. Apparently it will either involve building a sprawling mansion from the ground up, or Tales and Tallows (Tamriel's version of Halloween, involving zombies and necromancy.) It's possible the DLC will relate to both these concepts.




That would make sense given the new "tolerance" for necromancy in Fourth Era Skyrim... I wonder if they'd find some loophole to bring Mannimarco back? I doubt it, personally, but you never know...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 21, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> That's what we call "Monkey Truth" - lore so cool Bethesda wishes they thought of it first.
> 
> No, nothing in the game suggests this, *but we know from previous games that if there's a quest to kill a major character in TES then that character is dead for real in the canon from then on.* Someone kills Titus Mede. Someone also wipes out the Dark Brotherhood. Both will happen in the canon, so someone other than the DB could kill him. What if it was his own trusted bodyguard? That'd be quite the twist.
> 
> Also, heads up. Some info has leaked on Hearthfire. Apparently it will either involve building a sprawling mansion from the ground up, or Tales and Tallows (Tamriel's version of Halloween, involving zombies and necromancy.) It's possible the DLC will relate to both these concepts.


yeah if a character is killed in a quest then he will never return in another TES unless is a resurrection or after life thing.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't think the Dark Brotherhood will really be destroyed, though. Cicero doesn't appear in "Destroy the Dark Brotherhood!", so he probably rebuilds the Brotherhood after discovering the decimated Falkreath sanctuary. 


BUT after they find a Listener he has to be killed somehow...


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 21, 2012)

did someone mention the king of worms


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 22, 2012)

For the love of Talos...


I just got the glowing eyes bug and ended up saving before realizing it...

Now to fix it I have to reload the autosave from the Throat of the World during Alduin's Bane. There goes 6 good hours of playtime.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 22, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> That's what we call "Monkey Truth" - lore so cool Bethesda wishes they thought of it first.
> 
> No, nothing in the game suggests this, but we know from previous games that if there's a quest to kill a major character in TES then that character is dead for real in the canon from then on. Someone kills Titus Mede. Someone also wipes out the Dark Brotherhood. Both will happen in the canon, so someone other than the DB could kill him. What if it was his own trusted bodyguard? That'd be quite the twist.


How are they going to deal with the lore in terms of who won the civil war then? 



Kahvehane said:


> I don't think the Dark Brotherhood will really be destroyed, though. Cicero doesn't appear in "Destroy the Dark Brotherhood!", so he probably rebuilds the Brotherhood after discovering the decimated Falkreath sanctuary.


Babette is also absent during the attack. Naturally it's because you can't kill a 'child' in the game, but they could turn that into some sort of explanation too.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 22, 2012)

I want to ask, are any problems fixed with PS3 version by now?


----------



## Ippy (Aug 22, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> For the love of Talos...
> 
> 
> I just got the glowing eyes bug and ended up saving before realizing it...
> ...


That's what you get for not saving regularly.

I save a minimum of two times per mission.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Also, heads up. Some info has leaked on Hearthfire. Apparently it will either involve building a sprawling mansion from the ground up, or Tales and Tallows (Tamriel's version of Halloween, involving zombies and necromancy.) It's possible the DLC will relate to both these concepts.


probably have to do whit the house and the skeleton butler from the jam video.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 22, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> For the love of Talos...
> 
> 
> I just got the glowing eyes bug and ended up saving before realizing it...
> ...



Us "master race" can go into the console and fix this. What problem does this bug cause tho? Looks friendly to me.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Us "master race" can go into the console and fix this. What problem does this bug cause tho? Looks friendly to me.


The PC user master race?

Yes, yes...


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 22, 2012)

Ippy said:


> That's what you get for not saving regularly.
> 
> I save a minimum of two times per mission.



I do too. That's why I had to load the autosave. I didn't realize the glitch had taken effect until after I had already saved. If I didn't have autosave turned off so my PS3 could cope, I might have had a more recent file without the glowing eyes. Somehow the autosave during Alduin's Bane supersedes the autosave settings. Same thing happens at Fellglow Keep before fighting the Caller. 

Weird.



Hand Banana said:


> Us "master race" can go into the console and fix this. What problem does this bug cause tho? Looks friendly to me.



You get this Ebonyflesh-looking glow right behind where your characters eyes are, and for some reason it's visible through the face texture at certain angles. It's cool at first, but then when it doesn't go away it wears out its welcome almost instantly. On my character I noticed a pair of slits descending from the lateral ends of his eyelids that the glow was also showing through - like a couple of new cuts in his face. It's a really odd bug.

This is what it looks like:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5_NS_SXuT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 22, 2012)

That looks pretty awesome actually.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 22, 2012)

Vino said:


> That looks pretty awesome actually.



Well it isn't exactly aligned to your character's eyes (you can sort of see that in the video). It gets really irritating to look at when you've spent a good hour or so tweaking your character's face.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 22, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I don't think the Dark Brotherhood will really be destroyed, though. Cicero doesn't appear in "Destroy the Dark Brotherhood!", so he probably rebuilds the Brotherhood after discovering the decimated Falkreath sanctuary.
> 
> 
> BUT after they find a Listener he has to be killed somehow...



Babette doesn't appear during that quest, either. Probably because of Bethesda's "no child killing" policy but it also leaves them a back door option to spare the DB for future games.



-JT- said:


> How are they going to deal with the lore in terms of who won the civil war then?




_...it was during the aftermath of the White Gold Concordant that unrest began in Skyrim. Ulfric Stormcloak, the charismatic Jarl of Windhelm, declared his intentions to disobey the ban on Talos Worship. He challenged High King Torygg to personal combat and slew him. This plunged Skyrim into a brutal and prolonged civil war. General Tullius, a seasoned combat veteran, was dispatched to the province to restore order. The tensions persisted for months. Thousands of soldiers lost their lives on both sides and Skyrim suffered. General Tullius and Ulfric Stormcloak both died shortly after Alduin and the Dragons re appeared. While the Dragonborn was able to destroy the World Eater, this mysterious hero could not save Skyrim from the talons of the Thalmor, who took advantage of its weakened post-war state to enforce their will even more strongly. Only the Redguards of the West stand against the Concordant now, and many speak in hushed tones about the return of the Hoonding..._




projectcapsule said:


> did someone mention the king of worms




It's hard to deny he'll be back. He's "died" so many times, after all. In Daggerfall he actually becomes a god. When we "kill" him in Oblivion it's no different from banishing a Daedra's physical form. Nothing permanent about that.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 22, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> It's hard to deny he'll be back. He's "died" so many times, after all. In Daggerfall he actually becomes a god. When we "kill" him in Oblivion it's no different from banishing a Daedra's physical form. Nothing permanent about that.



Being an ex-Psijic lich has its benefits. 


He could teach Voldemort a thing or two, that Mannimarco...


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 22, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Being an ex-Psijic lich has its benefits.
> 
> 
> He could teach Voldemort a thing or two, that Mannimarco...



Oh, it's more than that.

All six endings of Daggerfall happened in canon due to the Miracle of Peace/Warp in the West.

Including this one


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxHbO1MHXuI&[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 22, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Oh, it's more than that.
> 
> All six endings of Daggerfall happened in canon due to the Miracle of Peace/Warp in the West.
> 
> Including this one


----------



## Hossaim (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm doing a lot of roleplays. Right now im doing this awesome character on a mission:

Name: Hossaim
Class: Archer
Race: Wood Elf
Mission: Prep Skyrim for invasion
Objectives
- Give full detail on all locations in skyrim, including caves and forts, Make sure these are prepared and safe for military. (discover everywhere and clear enemies)
- Give a full report on the tactics, weapons, and strenght of the imperial army (Join imperials to win civil war)
- Assassinate the Emperor and return (Finish dark brotherhood)


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 23, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Stendarr have mercy...
> 
> 
> So is he somewhat comparable to the members of the Tribunal? I mean, if he can be mentioned in the same tone of awe as the Daedric Princes...



well there's 9 mannimarcos walking around tamriel without problem, the last one being the lich and King of worms, we've killed one in Oblivion, but theres more 7 including the king of worms itself roaming free in nirn


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 23, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> well there's 9 mannimarcos walking around tamriel without problem, the last one being the lich and King of worms, we've killed one in Oblivion, but theres more 7 including the king of worms itself roaming free in nirn



That's one interpretation of what happened during the Warp, although it's an over simplificaiton to say "every ending happened" because some of them contradict one another. For instance, both Dafferfall and Wayrest's endings couldn't have fully happened because both involve the other being absorbed. What did happen was that the political landscape of the Iliac Bay changed, Orsinium became its own city-state, the Underking was laid to rest and Mannimarco achieved some degree of divine power. I don't think it actually split him into a different person for each ending, though, it it would have done the same for every major NPC involved. I do think part of him ascended into the aether to become the Necromancer's Moon, a dark god of the Necromancers, and part of him was left behind. It's that mortal aspect we slew in TES IV, not his true form.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 23, 2012)

was the underking zurin arctus or king wuulfharth


----------



## -JT- (Aug 23, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> _...it was during the aftermath of the White Gold Concordant that unrest began in Skyrim. Ulfric Stormcloak, the charismatic Jarl of Windhelm, declared his intentions to disobey the ban on Talos Worship. He challenged High King Torygg to personal combat and slew him. This plunged Skyrim into a brutal and prolonged civil war. General Tullius, a seasoned combat veteran, was dispatched to the province to restore order. The tensions persisted for months. Thousands of soldiers lost their lives on both sides and Skyrim suffered. General Tullius and Ulfric Stormcloak both died shortly after Alduin and the Dragons re appeared. While the Dragonborn was able to destroy the World Eater, this mysterious hero could not save Skyrim from the talons of the Thalmor, who took advantage of its weakened post-war state to enforce their will even more strongly. Only the Redguards of the West stand against the Concordant now, and many speak in hushed tones about the return of the Hoonding..._



Cheers!  Where is this from, sorry?
And of course I should have guessed that they would have used the Thalmor, being that their tactics enabled them to gain power whoever won the war.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 23, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I'm doing a lot of roleplays. Right now im doing this awesome character on a mission:
> 
> Name: Hossaim
> Class: Archer
> ...




I stopped reading at Woodelf,


----------



## Litho (Aug 23, 2012)

Mannimarco's story to me resembles Griffith's in that regard. He changed into Femto. In TES IV we killed Griffith, a human incarnation, but Femto is still out there, in whatever dimention.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 23, 2012)

Are the magic abilities of the VL affected by the destruction/conjuration skills?


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 23, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> That's one interpretation of what happened during the Warp, although it's an over simplificaiton to say "every ending happened" because some of them contradict one another. For instance, both Dafferfall and Wayrest's endings couldn't have fully happened because both involve the other being absorbed. What did happen was that the political landscape of the Iliac Bay changed, Orsinium became its own city-state, the Underking was laid to rest and Mannimarco achieved some degree of divine power. I don't think it actually split him into a different person for each ending, though, it it would have done the same for every major NPC involved. I do think part of him ascended into the aether to become the Necromancer's Moon, a dark god of the Necromancers, and part of him was left behind. It's that mortal aspect we slew in TES IV, not his true form.



The Necromancer's Moon is the thing that sort of eclipses Arkay and severs his connection to his followers, allowing their souls to be ensnared and put in black soul gems, right? 

Is there a way that Mannimarco could coalesce into a corporeal form again from the Necromancer's Moon, or would he only be able to influence Nirn in an intangible form?


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

It does give the impression that you don't have to wrangle with DOS especially as there is a mention of a quick launch icon.


----------



## Litho (Aug 23, 2012)

It seems to work fine, but instead of using the intirety of my screen, it uses a square in the middle while the rest of my screen is black. I don't suppose anyone knows how to make the game fullscreen?

alt+ENTER changes it so it's still a small window, but on my desktop as opposed to just a square in the centre of the screen, so that still doesn't solve my problem.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

Litho said:


> It seems to work fine, but instead of using the intirety of my screen, it uses a square in the middle while the rest of my screen is black. I don't suppose anyone knows how to make the game fullscreen?
> 
> alt+ENTER changes it so it's still a small window, but on my desktop as opposed to just a square in the centre of the screen, so that still doesn't solve my problem.



Perhaps the following thread might help though I don't know if it will work or not:


----------



## Litho (Aug 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Perhaps the following thread might help though I don't know if it will work or not:



Thanks. I actually already tried, but when I change anything to the DosBox.conf file, and I wanna save it, it says I don't have acces to it so I can't change anything. I guess it's a read-only file. So... fuck me, right?


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

Litho said:


> Thanks. I actually already tried, but when I change anything to the DosBox.conf file, and I wanna save it, it says I don't have acces to it so I can't change anything. I guess it's a read-only file. So... fuck me, right?



Right-click on and go to properties.  See if you can uncheck its read-only status.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 23, 2012)

Three weeks since the PC release.


Still no Dawnguard for the PS3.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 23, 2012)

As it was written.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 23, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Cheers!  Where is this from, sorry?
> And of course I should have guessed that they would have used the Thalmor, being that their tactics enabled them to gain power whoever won the war.




It's from me, but you'll be seeing a slightly reworded version in TES VI. You can almost bank on that. It's classic Bethesda handwaving.



Kahvehane said:


> The Necromancer's Moon is the thing that sort of eclipses Arkay and severs his connection to his followers, allowing their souls to be ensnared and put in black soul gems, right?
> 
> Is there a way that Mannimarco could coalesce into a corporeal form again from the Necromancer's Moon, or would he only be able to influence Nirn in an intangible form?





I'm sure there's many ways this could be done. We've seen extreme examples of what Necromancy can accomplish in Skyrim (Dragon Priests) and Dawnguard (Durnehviir the undead Draco-lich). 

Even if coalescing into a new form is impossible or very difficult, the presence of the black moon makes it easier for Necromancers to traffic in black soul gems on Nirn without dealing with the Ideal Masters - assuming Mannimarco isn't one of the Ideal Masters himself.


----------



## dream (Aug 23, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Three weeks since the PC release.
> 
> 
> Still no Dawnguard for the PS3.



The performance must have been really bad and difficult to fix...


----------



## Anarch (Aug 24, 2012)

Okay i used the mystic tuning gloves and focal point cleansing glitch to level up my illusion but now the damn glitch has become permanent ( even though i finished the quest and turned in the gloves).I don't want to go through the game with infinite magicka regen !! May sound awesome but it isn't 

Any workaround ? On pc.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 24, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Okay i used the mystic tuning gloves and focal point cleansing glitch to level up my illusion but now the damn glitch has become permanent ( even though i finished the quest and turned in the gloves).I don't want to go through the game with infinite magicka regen !! May sound awesome but it isn't
> 
> Any workaround ? On pc.



It isn't a glitch. They add the effect for a couple of hours - doesn't matter if you finished the quest/have the gloves or not.

When the counter reaches zero you'll be able to exhaust your magicka again.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 24, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Three weeks since the PC release.
> 
> 
> Still no Dawnguard for the PS3.



>Playing Skyrim on PS3.


----------



## Litho (Aug 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Right-click on and go to properties.  See if you can uncheck its read-only status.



Thank you. Got everything figured out now. Except the damn controls lol. Still, this is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 24, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> It isn't a glitch. They add the effect for a couple of hours - doesn't matter if you finished the quest/have the gloves or not.
> 
> When the counter reaches zero you'll be able to exhaust your magicka again.



You're right , there seems to be a fortify magicka effect in the active effects menu that is counting down from 2 hours.

Hadn't noticed that before


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 24, 2012)

You got trolled by that college mage. I'm pretty sure his quest doesn't actually accomplish anything at all. You can tell by the sarcastic undertones of your replies to him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> The performance must have been really bad and difficult to fix...



I'll pretend to still believe that when it's released in December.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 24, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> You got trolled by that college mage. I'm pretty sure his quest doesn't actually accomplish anything at all. You can tell by the sarcastic undertones of your replies to him.



Somebody's gotta scrub off the soul gems that are gunking up the magic-wells. Might as well make the freshman do it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 24, 2012)

Had no idea that mish did that. So there is a purpose.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 25, 2012)

Going back through the older games one at a time. I'm enjoying Arena immensely now that I've leveled up eight or nine times. The Barbarian class is challenging because he can only wear leather or chain armor, but he can use any weapon or shield and regenerates health faster. I've gotten one piece of the Staff of Chaos already. Love the random riddles you have to solve in this game. As in, actual riddles that require a typed response. It's very LOTR. I had to answer one to the effect of "What is not alive but still has fingers and a thumb." The answer was 'Glove'. There were no hints in the dungeon. I had to use my brain.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 25, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Going back through the older games one at a time. I'm enjoying Arena immensely now that I've leveled up eight or nine times. The Barbarian class is challenging because he can only wear leather or chain armor, but he can use any weapon or shield and regenerates health faster. I've gotten one piece of the Staff of Chaos already. Love the random riddles you have to solve in this game. As in, actual riddles that require a typed response. It's very LOTR. I had to answer one to the effect of "What is not alive but still has fingers and a thumb." The answer was 'Glove'. There were no hints in the dungeon. *I had to use my brain.*



Which of course is why those games are so outdated and obsolete.

Nobody owns one of those anymore.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 25, 2012)

The puzzles in Skyrim are a joke. I honestly don't even understand the point of them.


----------



## Litho (Aug 25, 2012)

Jesus said:


> The puzzles in Skyrim are a joke. I honestly don't even understand the point of them.



I've actually seen people struggle with them. Sigh.



Pilaf said:


> Going back through the older games one at a time. I'm enjoying Arena immensely now that I've leveled up eight or nine times. The Barbarian class is challenging because he can only wear leather or chain armor, but he can use any weapon or shield and regenerates health faster. I've gotten one piece of the Staff of Chaos already. Love the random riddles you have to solve in this game. As in, actual riddles that require a typed response. It's very LOTR. I had to answer one to the effect of "What is not alive but still has fingers and a thumb." The answer was 'Glove'. There were no hints in the dungeon. I had to use my brain.



I went straight to Daggerfall for some reason. From what I heard it's the _bestest TES game evar_ were it not for its issues and bugs and of course ancient mechanics and graphics and stuff for current standards.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 25, 2012)

Yeah, I've watched LPs of people struggle for ten minutes or more for puzzles I immediately solved in Skyrim. About the only thing I've ever used guides for in this game are to find rare items or quests I might have overlooked. As for actually solving the puzzles, there's only been one or two times and it's usually because the lighting in an area was very poor and I missed an obvious switch or lever. 


I've yet to actually play Daggerfall, but I intend to support Orsinium when I do, as one of their traditional Nord allies. I'm going through all the games again as a Nord barbarian. It's an interesting challenge in Arena, because of the limited equipment he can wear and his non existent spell casting, but I've managed to reach level 10 and advance in the main quest so I must not suck too badly. I hear it's awful to play as an Acrobat. I've read that in more than a few strategy guides.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 26, 2012)

> From seventh sign of eleventh generation,
> Neither Hound nor Guar, nor Seed nor Harrow,
> But* Dragon-born* and far-star-marked,
> Outlander Incarnate beneath Red Mountain,
> ...


what do you guys think?


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2012)

Eh, I don't think that Bethesda had the dragon-born concept in mind at that time.  It probably means something else besides what it means in Skyrim.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 26, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Eh, I don't think that Bethesda had the dragon-born concept in mind at that time.  It probably means something else besides what it means in Skyrim.



Nah, I think they had the idea in mind - they just used Skyrim to elaborate on it a bit.


Anyway, I was just breaking into the Thalmor Embassy last night to make a thrall of Elenwen when the best idea hit me.


What if we could have a space in the player homes for thrall bodies? Like, cryogenic tubes (most likely Dwemer contraptions) that you could store bodies in to recover and use at your leisure? You could have a glass tube that shows the body in question with their facial and bodily textures layered over an invisible mannequin, then when you open the tube the body can just ragdoll onto the floor like a dead fish and then you can cast Dead Thrall to reanimate them. And when you're finished, there could be a command when you "activate" the tube-chamber that says "would you like to store your current thrall?" and then your thrall is pulled into the chamber kind of like the way the Pillar of Sacrifice works at Boethiah's Shrine, then it closes to reveal the mannequin'd thrall.


God... it's times like this that I REALLY wish I had this game on PC instead of console.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 26, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> what do you guys think?



The two most popular theories are as follows

1 -that it is simply used as a euphemism for Imperials by the Ashlander tribes, because they fight under the  (Originally used by the Akaviri armies which opposed Reman and then adopted as the standard for the Legion.)

2 - the Nerevarine was an actual Dragonborn, but it didn't matter much because that person had no Dragon souls or Thu'um training available. However, the Dragon Blood does seem to give people other abilities to rise above mere mortals and perform heroic feats. Every single Emperor of Tamriel before Titus Mede I  and they were all said to have slightly above human level mental and physical abilities.*


Either one of these theories works. Might even be a combination of the two. The Divines do seem to take special interest in the PC of Morrowind, because if you do certain quests   including an  give you special gifts. You never encounter or speak to an avatar of Akatosh but you're able to find  of his  throughout the game, which might simply be your fate as Dragonborn leading you to them.


*Baurus: "They say it's the Dragon Blood that flows through the veins of every Emperor. They see more than lesser men."


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Aug 26, 2012)

BY MY BALLS! this is fucking genius

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxHbO1MHXuI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 26, 2012)

^ Yeah, that's one of the better Skyrim machinima. Hopefully the series lasts more than one or two episodes.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ct1668FUKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (Aug 26, 2012)

wuuuuuuut


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7dGsF_Og9E&list=FLcMTZY1rFXO3Rj44D5VMyiw&index=0&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Aug 26, 2012)

Ippy said:


> wuuuuuuut



Well, that makes me want to play the game again.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 26, 2012)

Haven't touched my copy for almost 2 months. Guess it's fair game to finally start reading up guides to find rare weapons, quests and so on. I'll just roam around idly if I don't.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 27, 2012)

Ippy said:


> wuuuuuuut



What the fuck? 

Bethesda better port this shit immediately. That and the new horror mod (looks fantastic)


----------



## -JT- (Aug 27, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> What if we could have a space in the player homes for thrall bodies? Like, cryogenic tubes (most likely Dwemer contraptions) that you could store bodies in to recover and use at your leisure? You could have a glass tube that shows the body in question with their facial and bodily textures layered over an invisible mannequin, then when you open the tube the body can just ragdoll onto the floor like a dead fish and then you can cast Dead Thrall to reanimate them. And when you're finished, there could be a command when you "activate" the tube-chamber that says "would you like to store your current thrall?" and then your thrall is pulled into the chamber kind of like the way the Pillar of Sacrifice works at Boethiah's Shrine, then it closes to reveal the mannequin'd thrall.
> 
> 
> God... it's times like this that I REALLY wish I had this game on PC instead of console.



Yes!
I want to be able to mix and match Thralls, or just leave them somewhere safe when they annoy me or keep getting killed off for good (the amount of times Astrid 'died' again, and then got reanimated by someone else meaning that she would then turn into a pile of ashes )
So I take it you can't store bodies in the houses as they are? I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 27, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Yes!
> I want to be able to mix and match Thralls, or just leave them somewhere safe when they annoy me or keep getting killed off for good (the amount of times Astrid 'died' again, and then got reanimated by someone else meaning that she would then turn into a pile of ashes )
> So I take it you can't store bodies in the houses as they are? I haven't tried yet.



You have to check on them regularly to make sure they don't get "cleaned up" by the game. I actually just lost the Elenwen thrall that I busted my balls to get into the Thalmor Embassy for because the game just arbitrarily decided to clean the basement at Honeyside. Which is something I had been afraid of for a while, but when I "stored" Orchendor in Breezehome on another character's file, the body remained for a pretty long time.

So I figure a permanent way of preserving our favorite thralls for those times when we can't afford to bring them with us to certain locations would be highly beneficial.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 27, 2012)

I was planning on getting an Elenwen thrall too. With this particular character I threw her out of the peace treaty, so will she be back in the Embassy still?

But yeah I've been holding off on getting Orchendor because Astrid alone is causing so much trouble. And if I want him and Elenwen, then one of the three is going to have to sit out, but like you say, they keep disappearing 

Hopefully they can sort this out.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 28, 2012)

Are you guys roleplaying or did I miss something?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzNcDwN9RPY&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2012)

"And even mounted mudcrabs"

I'm sold


----------



## fireking77 (Aug 28, 2012)

Did they forget dawnguard on ps3??.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

We shall mount our mudcrabs and ride into glorious battle against the wicked Dovah that plague our land! Soldiers... to arms!


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

I'll be getting this DLC.


----------



## Litho (Aug 28, 2012)

Lol they forgot Dawnguard for PS3.

Wait I play it on PS3!

I love the idea of personal stuarts and bards and servants.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

With the amount of complaining they probably get on the issue, I doubt that they would have forgotten about Dawnguard for the PS3.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 28, 2012)

now i can yell the holy phrase: BACK TO THE KITCHEN LYDIA!


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> now i can yell the holy phrase: BACK TO THE KITCHEN LYDIA!



There's gotta be a Dragon shout for that.

How else would Alduin have told his dragon bitches to go back to the spire?


----------



## Frostman (Aug 28, 2012)

I feel sorry for the guy that released a mod just like that.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 28, 2012)

well, the actual build your house and adopt a child mod is limited even with scripts, at least now bethesda managed to troll AGAIN the MS with a small DLC, filling their exclusive content contract.


and probbaly they will add both dawnguard and Heathfire codes, scripts and source on CK soon, Probbaly we'll see a Build you own caslte mod that it works, now with dawnguard's textures and models and the new Xpac scripts


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 28, 2012)

Zaru said:


> "And even mounted mudcrabs"
> 
> I'm sold


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 28, 2012)

Bethesda trolling us PS3 users again.. Damn them to hell.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 28, 2012)

fireking77 said:


> Did they forget dawnguard on ps3??.




It certainly seems that way.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 28, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Bethesda trolling us PS3 users again.. Damn them to hell.


You just made bad life choices. 



Skywalker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzNcDwN9RPY&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


I genuinely thought this was a fan-made joke till I read into it. 

Homes, spouses and housecarl butlers are already present in the game, while plenty of good stuff is still being left out. Why do we need the full Sims package... and why now? Skyrim won't be saved by some stay-at-home dad.

Only the news of added spears and polearms can save this.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 28, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzNcDwN9RPY&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 28, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzNcDwN9RPY&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]



Kind of reminds me of the second mod in this video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTgmVqSg-N0&feature=player_detailpage#t=150s[/YOUTUBE]






I wonder if Bethesda will provide Dragon Priest Mask busts to store those in your home?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

I find this to be delightful. I've barely played my character on PC Skyrim, so I'm just gonna restart and make a skinny-as-hell mage character and have him wear that mask all the time and use nothing but magic and daggers (just to have a physical weapon to use).


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7dGsF_Og9E[/YOUTUBE]

I woah'd


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 28, 2012)

blackbird said:


> You just made bad life choices.
> 
> 
> I genuinely thought this was a fan-made joke till I read into it.
> ...



as i sayed before this DLC is just to end up that goddamn Exclusive content for x360.

the good news is that they're adding a lots of things from the Game Jam, thus their source codes on Creation Kit, because the actual build your house mod and adopt a child are Limited to that shit called SKSE and Scriptdragon


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 28, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> It certainly seems that way.



My heart's desire for the whole vampire thing doesn't let hope die, but it does look like after all is said and done, it won't be released for the PS3.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> My heart's desire for the whole vampire thing doesn't let hope die, but it does look like after all is said and done, it won't be released for the PS3.



It will be released for PS3 eventually, don't get your underpants in such a bunch.


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

Dawnguard of the PS3 will be released in 2013.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 28, 2012)

After the first release of a new Fallout and it's DLC for the 360.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's something for PS3 players to consider.

Bethesda is actually doing you guys a huge favor by making the second DLC small.

Their xbox 360 exclusivity deal was only for the first two DLCs. By releasing a small house mod they're pretty much getting that deal wrapped up so that the next DLC release can be for all platforms simultaneously.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 28, 2012)

Beth said that the DLC will come in different sizes.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 28, 2012)

After the last DLC being heavily tied to Molag Bal, who else wants to have a stint in Coldharbour proper, like with Shivering Isles?


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 28, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> With the amount of complaining they probably get on the issue, I doubt that they would have forgotten about Dawnguard for the PS3.



"What's a Ps3" - Todd Howard


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 28, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Here's something for PS3 players to consider.
> 
> Bethesda is actually doing you guys a huge favor by making the second DLC small.
> 
> Their xbox 360 exclusivity deal was only for the first two DLCs. By releasing a small house mod they're pretty much getting that deal wrapped up so that the next DLC release can be for all platforms simultaneously.



I... didn't understand a word of what you just said.

Like what "making the DLC small" means. 

Or what this "small house mod" has to do with releasing for all platforms simultaneously.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 28, 2012)

Bethesda's deal for x box 360 getting the content first was valid for the first two pieces of DLC only. All subsequent DLC will release on the same day for all three versions of the game. It's simply and it's something that's been known for over a year.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 28, 2012)

You still haven't explained me what "making the DLC small" means.

After all, you said that aside from all this shit, Beth has done us a favor.

 I want to know what that is.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I... didn't understand a word of what you just said.
> 
> Like what "making the DLC small" means.
> 
> Or what this "small house mod" has to do with releasing for all platforms simultaneously.



He's saying that since Bethesda *had* to honour the deal with xbox it was smart that they released a small house building mod which has no major story related quests or anything so they can get the deal over with and the next major dlc that comes out , they can actually release simultaneously on all platforms.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 28, 2012)

I see.

But I don't think I could care about this second DLC half as much as I do with Dawnguard.

So it's not actually relevant compensation. Pretty much like mounted combat.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I see.
> 
> But I don't think I could care about this second DLC half as much as I do with Dawnguard.



Exactly the point. You won't mind not getting it on time.

If it had been a major story oriented dlc ps3 users would have been really pissed ,since you didn't get Dawnguard on time either.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## Anarch (Aug 28, 2012)

There's a mod for custom building player homes too though I don't know if it is as detailed as the dlc appears to be.

But this adoption and be a family man thing is shit , i mean what the hell this isn't the Sims


----------



## dream (Aug 28, 2012)

I kinda like the option of having a family, gives us more things to do though I would prefer it if things were "deeper" than what we have or will have.  At this point there really isn't much point in having a kid/spouse or being emotionally invested in him/her.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 29, 2012)

Ippy said:


> After the last DLC being heavily tied to Molag Bal, who else wants to have a stint in Coldharbour proper, like with Shivering Isles?



Coldharbour?

Let's keep things M-rated, please. Coldharbour is hell's hell.


----------



## Mintaka (Aug 29, 2012)

Ippy said:


> After the last DLC being heavily tied to Molag Bal, who else wants to have a stint in Coldharbour proper, like with Shivering Isles?


I would.

Ever since I heard about I thought it was interesting.  However I highly doubt you'd get a moments rest since practically everything there is destroyed and been turned into slave pens or worse.....furthermore as somebody said it wouldn't be able to be rated M.

Not unless they severely limited where you could go, how long you were there, or censored the ever loving crap out of the place.


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 29, 2012)

This Hearthfire DLC doesnt make sense when you can already buy 4 houses in-game, now if it's a build-your-own-castle then that would be better but Bethesda is too lazy to do it. And I prefer storyline expansions with tons of missions and new gear, spells and mounts sadly I'm a PS3 user so just fuck it.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Aug 29, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> This Hearthfire DLC doesnt make sense when you can already buy 4 houses in-game, now if it's a build-your-own-castle then that would be better but Bethesda is too lazy to do it. And I prefer storyline expansions with tons of missions and new gear, spells and mounts sadly I'm a PS3 user so just fuck it.





Bethesda is smart, they are doing this DLC for YOU Ps3 users who go screwed over  by Microsoft.


Allow me to explain Bethesda has a contract with MS that the first TWO PAID DLC will have an exclusive 30 day early release for the X box 360.


 In this case the first DLC is Dawnguard.

Next is Hearthfire, which will also be 30 day exclusive.


AFTER that Bethesda is free of Microsoft's contract and can release the next DLC to ALL platforms at the same time.


The next DLC after Hearthfire is rumored to be the Thalmor Wars.



So be happy that Bethesda is screwing over MS and their contract over you guys.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 29, 2012)

Dariustwinblade said:


> Bethesda is smart, they are doing this DLC for YOU Ps3 users who go screwed over  by Microsoft.
> 
> 
> Allow me to explain Bethesda has a contract with MS that the first TWO PAID DLC will have an exclusive 30 day early release for the X box 360.
> ...




Except that we still don't have Dawnguard. That's what really gets me. It's been nearly a full month since the PC release. A week or two I could understand; I wouldn't be happy about it, but I could see how it might take that long to fix some bugs. But 27 days? At least shed some light on how abysmally unplayable Dawnguard is on the PS3. 

Tell us where we actually are on the road, mom and dad, don't just say "no" when we ask "are we there yet?"


----------



## Anarch (Aug 29, 2012)

So Serana is awesome - coolest follower ever. Instead of just standing around doing nothing she actually does stuff while you're busy conversing or if you ask her to wait.

Too bad you can't marry her. Well , till a mod comes out which makes it possible 

I have to say the mod community has a huge impact on game devs.
Hearthfire is an example. Followers doing stuff while waiting was also part of UFO or AFT if I remember correctly.


----------



## dream (Aug 29, 2012)

> I have to say the mod community has a huge impact on game devs.



It really does, mods give developers a good idea of what fans want.  It's a mutually beneficial relationship.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 29, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It really does, mods give developers a good idea of what fans want.  It's a mutually beneficial relationship.



are there any horse armor mods?


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, a few pages back that skyrim video fighting vampires, in his video description he list a very well made mod for horses. Can't link it cuz I'm at work and youtube and skyrim nexus is blocked.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 29, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> are there any horse armor mods?



There are some great horse armour mods. Here's one :

There are more on the nexus site. Just search for them.


----------



## Griever (Aug 29, 2012)

Anarch said:


> So Serana is awesome - coolest follower ever. Instead of just standing around doing nothing she actually does stuff while you're busy conversing or if you ask her to wait.
> 
> *Too bad you can't marry her.* Well , till a mod comes out which makes it possible
> 
> ...



I just finished my first playthrough of Dawnguard  upon which i tried to marry Serana, i read very little about Dawnguard previous in order to avoid spoilers. I was actually vary surprised that you couldn't marry Serana...... do you think that might just be something Bethesda just forgot to throw in there?, the dialogue seems to contradict that limitation.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 29, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Coldharbour?
> 
> Let's keep things M-rated, please. Coldharbour is hell's hell.





Mintaka said:


> I would.
> 
> Ever since I heard about I thought it was interesting.  However I highly doubt you'd get a moments rest since practically everything there is destroyed and been turned into slave pens or worse.....furthermore as somebody said it wouldn't be able to be rated M.
> 
> Not unless they severely limited where you could go, how long you were there, or censored the ever loving crap out of the place.


It'd be sooooo awesome though.

Remember, it's an copy of Nirn, only all kinds of fucked up.

Imagine playing in a Bizzarro Skyrim?



Griever said:


> I just finished my first playthrough of Dawnguard  upon which i tried to marry Serana, i read very little about Dawnguard previous in order to avoid spoilers. I was actually vary surprised that you couldn't marry Serana...... do you think that might just be something Bethesda just forgot to throw in there?, the dialogue seems to contradict that limitation.


No, they did that deliberately.

It by no means is a difficult task for a scripter to change.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 29, 2012)

> The next DLC after Hearthfire is rumored to be the Thalmor Wars.



That Thalmor guy, Ondolemar, does say the current treaty is just the calm before the next storm.

The idea is real, whether the DLC rumor is true or not.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 29, 2012)

Did someone say beating the shit out of Thalmor?

Shut up and take my moneyyyy


----------



## Ippy (Aug 29, 2012)

I almost always play as either a Bosmer or Dunmer... which means I hate me some Thalmor.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 29, 2012)

Ippy said:


> It'd be sooooo awesome though.
> 
> Remember, it's an copy of Nirn, only all kinds of fucked up.
> 
> ...



You actually don't need a scripter to fix it. Us Master race can just going into the console and type: "addfac 19809 1" after targeting her.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 29, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> You actually don't need a scripter to fix it. Us Master race can just going into the console and type: "addfac 19809 1" after targeting her.



Yes, yes....

I was just taking into account of how most of the ppl posting ITT are inferior _console gamers..._


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 29, 2012)

Anarch said:


> So Serana is awesome - coolest follower ever. Instead of just standing around doing nothing she actually does stuff while you're busy conversing or if you ask her to wait.



If you go to town while she still has a zombie following her they hilariously use objects, too. I've seen one chopping wood and repairing armor.



Zaru said:


> Did someone say beating the shit out of Thalmor?
> 
> Shut up and take my moneyyyy



Why are we assuming that's actually gonna happen? 

It's like how everyone thought Hearthfire was gonna be about zombies.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 29, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> If you go to town while she still has a zombie following her they hilariously use objects, too. I've seen one chopping wood and repairing armor.t's like how everyone thought Hearthfire was gonna be about zombies.



I was standing around at an ore trying to figure out if I wanted to mine it or not and the corpse started mining it. My real life facial expression was this. :sanji


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 29, 2012)

well some thalmor hates their masters and they can't do nothing to rebel against them bcuz they will be hunted and even killed, even Ondolemar Who works only because he don't have any choice says that, we know that the thalmor is sending death squads to kill anyone who oppose them in Summerset, Valenwood and even in Elsweyr, they send even one to hunt you after the 1st act(yeah it looks like even this activate the death squads, if you didn't made yet northwatch quest or Diplomatic Immunity).


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 30, 2012)

> The next DLC after Hearthfire is rumored to be the Thalmor Wars.



Day 1 purchase if it comes to the PS3. I've been longing for a Thalmor genocide quest line. I hope we can kill Thalmor kids as well, I want none of them in Skyrim, complete genocide motherfuckers. Let's all drive them to extinction!


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 30, 2012)

Maybe they'll go all Bloodmoon and Shivering Isles on us and take us to Alinor in the next DLC. 

Both of those expansions added completely new, fully-realized "world" areas, so maybe taking a violent, hairy, well-armed fleet of skull-bashing Nordic warriors/legionnaires to the Summerset Isles isn't so far-fetched.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 30, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> If you go to town while she still has a zombie following her they hilariously use objects, too. I've seen one chopping wood and repairing armor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



legate rikke seems to imply that too at the end of the civil war


----------



## Anarch (Aug 30, 2012)

Griever said:


> I just finished my first playthrough of Dawnguard  upon which i tried to marry Serana, i read very little about Dawnguard previous in order to avoid spoilers. I was actually vary surprised that you couldn't marry Serana...... do you think that might just be something Bethesda just forgot to throw in there?, the dialogue seems to contradict that limitation.





Ippy said:


> No, they did that deliberately.
> 
> It by no means is a difficult task for a scripter to change.



Or maybe they just forgot , like with Lydia where they patched it up later.
Maybe the next patch will let you marry Serana.

And yeah it's just a matter of adding an NPC to the marriage faction. I did it for Aranea manually.


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 30, 2012)

The low armor rating cannot diminish my love for the beast way.

I'm currently leveling up Alteration so that I can get Dragonhide and nothing will hold my werewolf back.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 30, 2012)

how does that work? does dragonhide remain intact while being a werewolf?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 30, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Why are we assuming that's actually gonna happen?



It's been foreshadowed.



Luiz said:


> That Thalmor guy, Ondolemar, does say the current treaty is just the calm before the next storm.



It's not the guaranteed, but pretty likely considering there is dialogue about it in the game.



Ippy said:


> I almost always play as either a Bosmer or Dunmer... which means I hate me some Thalmor.



Speaking of roleplay, does it make sense for any race aside from Nord to join the Stormcloaks?

After all, they strongly disagree with the presence of outsiders in Skyrim.

Your Argonian character may help them win the war, but they still will wish all lizards were kicked out of their land.



projectcapsule said:


> how does that work? does dragonhide remain intact while being a werewolf?



Yes, it does. Just like Stoneflesh.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 30, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Speaking of roleplay, does it make sense for any race aside from Nord to join the Stormcloaks?
> 
> After all, they strongly disagree with the presence of outsiders in Skyrim.
> 
> Your Argonian character may help them win the war, but they still will wish all lizards were kicked out of their land.



True. Which is why I never support the Stormcloaks unless my character is a Nord. In fact Ulfric readily welcoming your help if you're not a Nord is pretty out of character too. And your character siding with them just doesn't make sense (even if you're anti imperial).


----------



## Ippy (Aug 30, 2012)

I WANT COLDHARBOUR! 


Luiz said:


> Speaking of roleplay, does it make sense for any race aside from Nord to join the Stormcloaks?


Nope.

Not in the slightest.

It's like Jessie Owens deciding to join the Nazis.

I've played as the Imperials several times, and each and every single time, I take great pleasure whenever I hear the familiar sound of the Soul Trap take another soul.  (almost every weapon I've ever used has it as part of the enchantment)


----------



## -JT- (Aug 30, 2012)

I've done the Civil War quest line with only two characters, and the character that sided with the Stormcloaks was a Nord.

My main is a High Elf and he joined the Imperials (my true choice )

Although it wouldn't be too diabolical if one of the other human races joined the Stormcloaks, generally (from a roleplay perspective) you should be a Nord.



And I'm gonna be killing dem Thalmor with my Helf  How dare they tarnish the reputation of our race!


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 30, 2012)

I made my nord side with the Stormcloaks which was pretty good. I made an Imperial side with well.. you get it. But now I'm making a Dark Elf vampire. LOL fire resistance.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 30, 2012)

^That's part of the reason why I'm usually playing Dunmer.

All of my vampire characters are Dunmer. I do Bosmer for basically every other play style.

And man, when you get Soul Tear as well?  Shit gets real.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 30, 2012)

Moonshadow or Ebonmere for me. 

Actually, Meridia's Colored Rooms would be interesting too. S/he has recently become one of my favorite Daedric Princes.


----------



## Hand Banana (Aug 30, 2012)

Ippy said:


> ^That's part of the reason why I'm usually playing Dunmer.
> 
> All of my vampire characters are Dunmer. I do Bosmer for basically every other play style.
> 
> *And man, when you get Soul Tear as well?  Shit gets real*.



 PS3 users. They don't know what that means til they look it up.


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 30, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I WANT COLDHARBOUR!



Imagine, if you will, the marvelous landscape of Molag Bal's abode:


The White-Gold Tower, no longer sparkling in the sun like a pillar of radiant silver, but mottled with blood and smeared with the fecal waste of every foul creature to trod the earth of Nirn... elf-shit, man-shit, giant-shit, goblin-shit, skeever-shit, mammoth-shit, skeevers-in-mammoth-shit, mammoth cheese, you name it.

And below that former bastion of Imperial power, slave pens dotting the land for miles and miles. The land moves like a burning sludge; you do not sink, but walking is misery. The sky burns like the northern auroras, but as you gaze upon it for any length of time exceeding a fleeting glance, you come to understand that it truly is ablaze - burning and smoldering as if a thousand angry mountain-less dragons were ripping and raping it for endless millennia. Inexplicably, the air is like a thousand gusts of frozen knives, carving into the skin and numbing you to the bone; a paradoxical climate of insufferable pain and torment.

But nothing compares to the fate that awaits the mortals ensnared in the maw of this hellscape - Khajiit-dick-strap-on wearing Daedroth minions, probing through the bars of the cages with their turgid, unyielding phallic accessories and filling the bowels of the incarcerated with the pungent peckers. The barbs extend across the length of the shaft and the tips exude a foul poison; innocuous, but concocted specifically for the purpose of causing unparalleled sensory agony. Every thrust and pull scrapes the flesh from your innards and forces the poison to seep deeper into your loins, griping your nerves with a vice of needles, searing the bones, and making your very soul shriek in anguish at the unspeakable horrors being unleashed upon your mortal frame...



Coming this Winter to PC and consoles.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 30, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Moonshadow or Ebonmere for me.
> 
> Actually, Meridia's Colored Rooms would be interesting too. S/he has recently become one of my favorite Daedric Princes.


I believe you mean Evergloam, not Ebonmere.

Hell no to Moonshadow or Colored Rooms, at least not anytime soon.  We already got a bright and colorful Daedric realm recently (Shivering Isles), to go along with the bright and colorful Oblivion (besides the trips to the Deadlands).  

In keeping with Skyrim's general theme of darkness, I want something suitably dark.  Dawnguard was a good start, and the reason I want Coldharbour is to keep up with the Molag Bal influence introduced by the first DLC.

If not that, Mephala's Web is mysterious enough to us in the lore that they have plenty of artistic room to work with.

Quagmire would also be awesome, and more than a little trippy.  I just don't know if many systems will be able to handle the crazy cell changes you'd need to have.  

PS3's could definitely handle it... you know... if they decide to give PS3 users the DLC. 



Hand Banana said:


> PS3 users. They don't know what that means til they look it up.


Hilarious, innit?



Kahvehane said:


> Imagine, if you will, the marvelous landscape of Molag Bal's abode:
> 
> 
> The White-Gold Tower, no longer sparkling in the sun like a pillar of radiant silver, but mottled with blood and smeared with the fecal waste of every foul creature to trod the earth of Nirn... elf-shit, man-shit, giant-shit, goblin-shit, skeever-shit, mammoth-shit, skeevers-in-mammoth-shit, mammoth cheese, you name it.
> ...


Did you type this, or is it copy/pasta?

If it was you, well written.



Kahvehane said:


> Coming this Winter to PC and 360.


Fixed!


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 30, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Did you type this, or is it copy/pasta?
> 
> If it was you, well written.



Ha. Yeah, I wrote it. Writing has always been one of my greatest loves. 

I'm actually flattered that you thought it might be pasta. 



Ippy said:


> Fixed!



Yeah, yeah, yeah... rub it in...


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 30, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I believe you mean Evergloam, not Ebonmere.



I always accidentally put Ebonmere instead of Evergloam. Stupid Twilight Sepulcher 



> Hell no to Moonshadow or Colored Rooms, at least not anytime soon.  We already got a bright and colorful Daedric realm recently (Shivering Isles), to go along with the bright and colorful Oblivion.



I honestly doubt we'd actually get Moonshadow, but I am really interested in the prospect of Meridia's Colored Rooms. So far, we have little knowledge of the actual appearance of the realm outside of speculation based on the nature of the Daedra in question (Meridia herself). I think Meridia's scheme as a beacon of light amidst darkness would be a very interesting dynamic.

To be, the Shivering Isles was not really bright (at least the mood of it as opposed to the appearance of Mania wasn't, though Mania was just all kinds of colorful). The Shivering Isles was a rather peculiar dichotomy, and as such I didn't get a feeling of brightness from it as opposed to that of twisted insanity (which is a bit redundant, but meh). I suppose it's a matter of personal preference (that and Oblivion's music was so melancholy, especially in the Shivering Isles where only outdoor, combat, and dungeon music plays).



> In keeping with Skyrim's general theme of darkness, I want something suitably dark.  Dawnguard was a good start, and the reason I want Coldharbour is to keep up with the Molag Bal influence introduced by the first DLC.



And in actuality, I like Skyrim's darker tones and settings. Coldharbour would actually be a great prospective location for a future DLC, especially considering Molag Bal's role in the Dawnguard DLC. In fact, Coldharbour is probably the most likely Daedric DLC that we would get. Kahvehane did a great job of conveying the depiction of Molag Bal's plane of oblivion as well, which makes me even more in favor of the idea 

Personally, though, I would love to see how Meridia's Colored Rooms would be done. Skyrim at times can be a bit too bleak and dark, and perhaps a little ray of light amidst the darkness is what the game needs. Perhaps not. For me, I think Bethesda could pull it off exceptionally well 

Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Molag Bal supposed to be the main "antagonist" of TES: Online?



> If not that, Mephala's Web is mysterious enough to us in the lore that they have plenty of artistic room to work with.



True, but I doubt Bethesda will be working with Mephala's Realm any time too soon. Maybe when TES VI or VII comes out 



> Quagmire would also be awesome, and more than a little trippy.  I just don't know if many systems will be able to handle the crazy cell changes you'd need to have.



 Agre--



> PS3's could definitely handle it... you know... if they decide to give PS3 users the DLC.
> 
> Hilarious, innit?


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 30, 2012)

Fuck my life. Fuck it to hell.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 30, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It's been foreshadowed.




A ton of things have been foreshadowed that have never come to pass.

Look at all the wild rumors from Oblivion or the Third Pocket Guide that shipped with some versions of that game. 

Hell, back in Morrowind there were rumors about Uriel's sons being Daedra in disguise and peasants rising up to depose them, etc. but that never came to fruition.

Don't assume anything based on hints or rumors.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 30, 2012)

*Bethesda unable to find solution for Skyrim: Dawnguard DLC, working with Sony*



> Earlier in the month, we provided an update on Dawnguard's status for PS3.
> 
> It's been a few weeks, and we wanted to make sure everyone knows where we're at with Dawnguard. Skyrim is a massive and dynamic game that requires a lot of resources, and things get much more complex when you're talking about sizable content like Dawnguard. We have tried a number of things, but none of them solve the issue enough to make Dawnguard good for everyone. The PS3 is a powerful system, and we're working hard to deliver the content you guys want. Dawnguard is obviously not the only DLC we’ve been working on either, so the issues of adding content get even more complicated. This is not a problem we’re positive we can solve, but we are working together with Sony to try to bring you this content.
> 
> We wish we had a more definitive answer right now. We understand the frustration when the same content is not available on all platforms. When we have an update, we will certainly let you know. We deeply appreciate all the time and support you have given us, and we’ll keep doing our best to return that.


----------



## dream (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh wow, this really sucks for PS3 gamers. :/


----------



## Ippy (Aug 30, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> To be, the Shivering Isles was not really bright (at least the mood of it as opposed to the appearance of Mania wasn't, though Mania was just all kinds of colorful). The Shivering Isles was a rather peculiar dichotomy, and as such I didn't get a feeling of brightness from it as opposed to that of twisted insanity (which is a bit redundant, but meh). I suppose it's a matter of personal preference (that and Oblivion's music was so melancholy, especially in the Shivering Isles where only outdoor, combat, and dungeon music plays).


The Shivering Isles definitely had that dichotomy thing going on, but even with it's darker aspects, it was always just so damn silly that I couldn't help but think of it as an overall "bright" experience.

Shit, the first person you see in Crucible, the supposedly "dark" half of New Sheoth, is a hilarious gibberish spouting Bosmer.  

_Fribble, just fribble!_



HiroshiSenju said:


> Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Molag Bal supposed to be the main "antagonist" of TES: Online?


I haven't been paying attention to the online game at all.

I hate MMORPGs, and as such, don't give a shit about it or any information concerning it. 

With that said... I guess that makes sense for why we wouldn't see Coldharbour in a DLC... >.>



HiroshiSenju said:


> True, but I doubt Bethesda will be working with Mephala's Realm any time too soon. Maybe when TES VI or VII comes out


Mephala would have been perfect for Morrowind, actually.  S/he's one of the Dunmer's main deities.



HiroshiSenju said:


>






Kahvehane said:


> Fuck my life. Fuck it to hell.


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 30, 2012)

[Hater]this is why PS3 sucks and the xcrap and the PC master race Reigns supreme, and all thanks to sony and their Horrible Cell architeture that works only for Japanese games and hacking[/You Mad?]

Man its serious, even Xbox who even a console with a 2007 pc architeture runs this game fine, this is basically sony's fault(sorry fanboys and sonysts but it is true), they managed to create a powerfull plataform, but without unified memory and unlimited clock rate. they trusted so much on that processor that they forgot 1 or 2 thing about games that uses a shitload memory and clock to run it, Bethesda's games like FO and NV/Oblivion/Skyrim, Id games like Rage/Quake 4, and most of the Open world games has this.

Look Dark Souls for PC which uses Ps3 graphics.


----------



## The World (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you Bethseda


----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 31, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> [Hater]this is why PS3 sucks and the xcrap and the PC master race Reigns supreme, and all thanks to sony and their Horrible Cell architeture that works only for Japanese games and hacking[/You Mad?]
> 
> Man its serious, even Xbox who even a console with a 2007 pc architeture runs this game fine, this is basically sony's fault(sorry fanboys and sonysts but it is true), they managed to create a powerfull plataform, but without unified memory and unlimited clock rate. they trusted so much on that processor that they forgot 1 or 2 thing about games that uses a shitload memory and clock to run it, Bethesda's games like FO and NV/Oblivion/Skyrim, Id games like Rage/Quake 4, and most of the Open world games has this.
> 
> Look Dark Souls for PC which uses Ps3 graphics.



You're so ignorant I can't help myself but laugh.

Why dont you visit the Bethesda Xbot360 forums and read all of the complaints this game has? I can assure you its the same as if they were PS3 users as well.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 31, 2012)

It's obviously not the same. They did successfully port Dawnguard to xbox didn't they ?


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 31, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> You're so ignorant I can't help myself but laugh.
> 
> Why dont you visit the Bethesda Xbot360 forums and read all of the complaints this game has? I can assure you its the same as if they were PS3 users as well.



you didn't saw the [hater] and /you mad show that im tyring to troll right?

because if don't you're preety blind


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Molag Bal supposed to be the main "antagonist" of TES: Online?



Yes, he is supposed to be the main antagonist.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

"Dude Get it on the 360" i  told my brother

"No I want another  game for  our New PS3" he said

I should kick him in the balls


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2012)

So I just started playing last week as a dunmer. 

Why the fuck would I want to support the stormcloaks who segregate my people in what's basically a ghetto and prop up a murderous bastard as High King ?

Imperials all the way.


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

Platinum said:


> So I just started playing last week as a dunmer.
> 
> Why the fuck would I want to support the stormcloaks who segregate my people in what's basically a ghetto and prop up a murderous bastard as High King ?
> 
> Imperials all the way.



hey it was a Honorable duel

but yeah Fuck those aryan ass holes


----------



## Anarch (Aug 31, 2012)

Platinum said:


> So I just started playing last week as a dunmer.
> 
> Why the fuck would I want to support the stormcloaks who segregate my people in what's basically a ghetto and prop up a murderous bastard as High King ?
> 
> Imperials all the way.



Really the only reason I was ever tempted to join up with the Stormcloaks was because the Imperials tried to chop off my head in the beginning.


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2012)

Platinum said:


> So I just started playing last week as a dunmer.
> 
> Why the fuck would I want to support the stormcloaks who segregate my people in what's basically a ghetto and prop up a murderous bastard as High King ?
> 
> Imperials all the way.





What the Stormcloaks want doesn't sit well with me especially since there is a group of elves that would love to wipe every trace of humanity off of creation.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2012)

I do hope the next dlc is kicking thalmor ass, they are a disgrace to the elven race.

And skryim shall be free for all people not just nords .


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

I wish you could fight another Dragonborn


----------



## Platinum (Aug 31, 2012)

Also is the sheogorath in this game the player character from oblivion?


----------



## Zen-aku (Aug 31, 2012)

Platinum said:


> Also is the sheogorath in this game the player character from oblivion?



its heavily implied.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Aug 31, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Fuck my life. Fuck it to hell.



>Playing Skyrim on PS3


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 31, 2012)

I coouuuuld start up skyrim on my pc and go play me more dawnguard, but i just dont feel like it right now.

Maybe ill derp around in FNV again.. or go back to farming in D3..but jus' not feeling the urge for dawnguard right now


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2012)

heylove said:


> Oh wow, this really sucks for PS3 gamers. :/



If I was still playing Skyrim on PS3 I'd probably be pissed, but I've moved on to PC, so I guess I'm okay with it.  

Shame for the other PS3 gamers, though.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 31, 2012)

Only thing that can redeem this for me is FREE Dawnguard (if it ever gets here) 

But of course that will never happen.


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 31, 2012)

Free? Surely you jest.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 31, 2012)

I know, it is a laughable suggestion.

I don't know what came over me...


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 31, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I know, it is a laughable suggestion.
> 
> I don't know what came over me...



Some PC or 360 user must have used soul tear on you a lil' bit..


----------



## Toreno (Aug 31, 2012)

Man more bad news for PS3... 

Oh well, my character is ready for Dawnguard whenever they release it. Until then FNV.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 31, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Some PC or 360 user must have used soul tear on you a lil' bit..


----------



## DeathScream (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Griever (Aug 31, 2012)

Is The Aetherial Staff Bugged on the PC version?, after i got it from the Dwarven forge i summoned a Dwarven Spider once and then nothing it makes the summon noise but nothing appears?.


----------



## dream (Aug 31, 2012)

I've seen people with similar problems with the staff but there doesn't seem to be any real solutions besides loading a previous save where the staff works.  Spawning a new one doesn't seem to fix it either.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 31, 2012)

Griever said:


> Is The Aetherial Staff Bugged on the PC version?, after i got it from the Dwarven forge i summoned a Dwarven Spider once and then nothing it makes the summon noise but nothing appears?.


Dunno, I got the Aetherial Crown just for looks.  It goes awesome with my armor.

The other Dawnguard summons are vastly superior to the Dwemer Spiders, and I always either double wield or double fist it, so I didn't bother with the staff or the shield..


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 31, 2012)

Ippy said:


>








Can't they just release Dawnguard for PS3 users anyway, just to see how things work out?


----------



## Griever (Aug 31, 2012)

heylove said:


> I've seen people with similar problems with the staff but there doesn't seem to be any real solutions besides loading a previous save where the staff works.  Spawning a new one doesn't seem to fix it either.



I see, well that kinda sucks.... Hope it's patched soon. 



Ippy said:


> Dunno, I got the Aetherial Crown just for looks.  It goes awesome with my armor.
> 
> 
> The other Dawnguard summons are vastly superior to the Dwemer Spiders, and I always either double wield or double fist it, so I didn't bother with the staff or the shield..



I saved before i used the forge and got all three to mess around with, i really don't have much use for any of them to be honest, though the crown is the best because it allows you to power level to an ungodly degree with the 'lovers stone' one of the 'guardian stones' and 'lovers embrace.' 

And yes, i do agree. Mistman and Wrathman are my new favorite conjuration spells by a long shot


----------



## Ippy (Aug 31, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Can't they just release Dawnguard for PS3 users anyway, just to see how things work out?


:smug



Griever said:


> I see, well that kinda sucks.... Hope it's patched soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Summon Gargoyle is the shit too.

Those things are badass.


----------



## -JT- (Aug 31, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Some PC or 360 user must have used soul tear on you a lil' bit..





Ippy said:


>



... I hate you both 




Doubt it will happen but it'd be nice for them to introduce children of other races for us to adopt, just so that you can look like a more complete family (if you're going for that look, that is- it'll depend on the character for me)


...

Look at me, talking as if I, as a PS3 user, am actually going to get any form of DLC


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 31, 2012)

You know, they really could release Dawnguard anyway... the problem stems from the dynamic nature of the game; the way events and commands kind of stack upon each other in various orders... having multiple quests going on at one time... it all depends on your playthrough, and what the game is juggling at any given moment. Some players might have to create a new save to avoid problems, but for a lot of users it will most likely run just fine.

Pete Hines said recently when asked if the current version of Dawnguard was at all playable on the PS3, “Yes, it just doesn’t perform well in all scenarios. Some folks would be fine, some would not.”

So here's how I see it: release Dawnguard anyway, but with the caveat that some players may have to start all over and take care to not work their way into an unplayable save file as they trek through Skyrim (again). Having to restart would be a drag, sure, but it beats being unable to have the DLC at all.


----------



## Anarch (Aug 31, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> So here's how I see it: release Dawnguard anyway, but with the caveat that some players may have to *start all over and take care to not work their way into an unplayable save file* as they trek through Skyrim (again). Having to restart would be a drag, sure, but it beats being unable to have the DLC at all.



That doesn't sound simple , not the second part at least. If they release it and it ends up being screwed up for a substantial number of players the resultant outcry would be far worse than the present one. Why ? Because these players would have actually paid for Dawnguard, so they would feel conned. IMO that would be a worse situation for Beth to be in.


----------



## Griever (Aug 31, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Summon Gargoyle is the shit too.
> 
> Those things are badass.



This is true the Gargoyle has a badass design, Normally my left hand has Vampiric grip, Suspend the enemy in  midair while you use drain life and at the same time letting your bats eat them is pure and epic win  

Funny story though. Today while i was playing; i was in my vampire lord form walking down the street and came across some random vampires trying to lure the poor helpless traveler (me, as a vampire lord) by posing as vigilant of stendarr, kind of a "what the fuck" moment 

EDIT: Not even the first time. I had thought that I'd be able to gain points with the Vampires of Skyrim by helping Vampires who where getting attacked by Vampire Hunters, turns out that was false


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 31, 2012)

Anarch said:


> That doesn't sound simple , not the second part at least. If they release it and it ends up being screwed up for a substantial number of players the resultant outcry would be far worse than the present one. Why ? Because these players would have actually paid for Dawnguard, so they would feel conned. IMO that would be a worse situation for Beth to be in.



So they just need to eliminate money from the equation. If it's such a piece of shit, don't charge anyone.


Problem solved.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Aug 31, 2012)

Sony should use Gaikai to stream in the 360 version of Dawnguard, problem solved


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 1, 2012)

heylove said:


> Yes, he is supposed to be the main antagonist.




He's more like the power behind the throne. Mannimarco is the main antagonist and likely the final raid boss of the vanilla game. I assume the Tharn family will act as underlings to him, and the undead Imperial legion and necromancer league under them. Molag Bal is my prediction for raid boss of the first DLC for that game.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 1, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> He's more like the power behind the throne. Mannimarco is the main antagonist and likely the final raid boss of the vanilla game. I assume the Tharn family will act as underlings to him, and the undead Imperial legion and necromancer league under them. Molag Bal is my prediction for raid boss of the first DLC for that game.



Raid boss?


I hope everyone brings their Greater Daedric Chastity Trousers - otherwise it'll be a quick fight...


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 1, 2012)

I would imagine raid mechanics will exist in TESO although I've been told the game has been designed with casual or solo play in mind. I imagine maybe you can finish the game yourself or with a small party but get weaker loot or something.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 1, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I would imagine raid mechanics will exist in TESO although I've been told the game has been designed with casual or solo play in mind. I imagine maybe you can finish the game yourself or with a small party but get weaker loot or something.



Against Molag Bal and his thousand foul phalli of doom slithering up through your colon and out of your mouth? No one man can conquer such horrors alone...


But maybe the Thalmor are right and the Altmer don't have anuses - there is hope!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 1, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Against Molag Bal and his thousand foul phalli of doom slithering up through your colon and out of your mouth? No one man can conquer such horrors alone...



Not without their trusty leveling/max stats exploit


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 1, 2012)

here's a scene that describe well Molag Bal Rape Scene


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 1, 2012)

You know, I just thought of something lately.

Molag Bal made Vivec his "wife" and taught him CHIM, the secret sigil for royalty. He's also responsible for the full-blooded "royal" vampires. I wonder if that makes Vivec a Daughter of Coldharbour. He's a hermaphrodite after all. It would make that story about him having to hunt down the race of monsters they spawned together more awesome, and it would explain Vehk's golden eyes as opposed to red eyes for most Dunmer.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 1, 2012)

Vivec's a hermaphrodite???


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Wibbly; You didn't know?  Check out the elder lore podcast.  I started with skyrim and wtf at this lore set.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, i think ive found the delay behind dawnguard coming to PS3.

I managed to catch the 2 programmers in charge of the project on video.. explains much, sadly. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh3tuL_DVsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Litho (Sep 2, 2012)

The answer is a DLC designed exclusively for PS3.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 2, 2012)

Wibbly Wobbly said:


> Vivec's a hermaphrodite???



Yes. He's even explicitly described as such by sources in Morrowind. He even calls himself that in the Sermons.

It's also implied all the Tribunal plus Dagoth plus Nerevar were poly-amorous with one another. So on any given day you might find Vehk getting a blowjob from Almalexia while Nerevar banged him in his pussy.

You will never get that mental image out of your head now. Good luck with that, bro.

edit: It's important to remember that both Mephala and Boethiah are described as changing their genders. The Tribunal "mantled" certain Daedra, and Daedra are essentially genderless. Vehk as a hermaphrodite god is hardly unique to the Elder Scrolls universe or to religion in general. Some gods who could be considered transgendered or hermaphroditic actually exist in many eastern real world religions, and Morrowind is the eastern most province of Tamriel. A lot of their cultural aspects are loosely based on "Oriental" principles even though the majority of that is associated with Akavir in the context of these games.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 2, 2012)

well we all know that Azura is a manipulative bitch, that Nocturnal loves to protect you if you give your soul for her(i think that she doesnt like either of the idea of 2 of her best Guild masters became gods, COC is Sheo and the dovahkiin is probbaly the Next Lorkhan/Shor/Shezzarr/Talos)


----------



## The World (Sep 2, 2012)

OH MIGHTY TALOS


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 2, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Yes. He's even explicitly described as such by sources in Morrowind. He even calls himself that in the Sermons.
> 
> It's also implied all the Tribunal plus Dagoth plus Nerevar were poly-amorous with one another. So on any given day you might find Vehk getting a blowjob from Almalexia while Nerevar banged him in his pussy.
> 
> ...



Well Vivec is the anticipation of Mephala, no? And Mephala is known to paradoxically integrate contradictory themes. It makes sense, really.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 2, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> well we all know that Azura is a manipulative bitch, that Nocturnal loves to protect you if you give your soul for her(i think that she doesnt like either of the idea of 2 of her best Guild masters became gods, COC is Sheo and the dovahkiin is probbaly the Next Lorkhan/Shor/Shezzarr/Talos)



how so?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 2, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Well, i think ive found the delay behind dawnguard coming to PS3.
> 
> I managed to catch the 2 programmers in charge of the project on video.. explains much, sadly.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh3tuL_DVsE[/YOUTUBE]



.
They did a good job making it work for the master race.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going into the console to type this in just for lulz.

player.additem f 100000


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 2, 2012)

the book "the bear of markarth" is really an eye opener
lolulfric


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, the people of Skyrim might have been able to worship Talos in secret and not have the Thalmor riding their ass all the time if Ulfric hadn't perpetrated the Markarth Incident. He dug his own hole with that one.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow, I'm an idiot.

This whole time, I've been trying to summon Durnheviir, I've been trying to shout to the sky (like he fucking tells you to do), but after multiple failed attempts (random times, not all at once), I had just about given up and assumed my game had a glitch.  I cheated and got Soul Tear from the console.

I decide to check out the wiki entry on the shout today, and apparently, _I needed to shout to the fucking ground this whole time._

Anyway, after finally being able to summon him, I've decided that he's better than Oodaving in every possible way.  He uses two good shouts, and his own unique shout that summons 3 undead spirits.  He's fucking awesome.

For the poor PS3 players (), he's an .



Pilaf said:


> Yes. He's even explicitly described as such by sources in Morrowind. He even calls himself that in the Sermons.
> 
> It's also implied all the Tribunal plus Dagoth plus Nerevar were poly-amorous with one another. So on any given day you might find Vehk getting a blowjob from Almalexia while Nerevar banged him in his pussy.
> 
> ...





Agmaster said:


> Wibbly; You didn't know?  Check out the elder lore podcast.  I started with skyrim and wtf at this lore set.


Interesting.

I really gotta read more lore.



Kahvehane said:


> Well Vivec is the anticipation of Mephala, no? And Mephala is known to paradoxically integrate contradictory themes. It makes sense, really.


Boethiah is the same way, amirite?  Sometimes male, sometimes female.



Kahvehane said:


> Yeah, the people of Skyrim might have been able to worship Talos in secret and not have the Thalmor riding their ass all the time if Ulfric hadn't perpetrated the Markarth Incident. He dug his own hole with that one.


There's always some asshole that ruins it for everyone else...


----------



## -JT- (Sep 3, 2012)

Seems like most of us here preferred/sided with the Imperials, but whenever I go on YouTube all I seem to see if Stormcloak lovers.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 3, 2012)

Youtube's known for it's racism.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 3, 2012)

lol I just witnessed a merchant in riften getting murdered over a ragged robes I dropped


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 3, 2012)

Lmao was it that Elf guy?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 3, 2012)

I find it funny when the Forsworn claim to be the original inhabitants of the Reach.

That title belongs to the Snow Elves.



Wibbly Wobbly said:


> For the poor PS3 players (), he's an .



Poor PS3 users? 

zu'u master race. 



Pilaf said:


> It's important to remember that both Mephala and *Boethiah* are described as changing their genders.



Yep. "He-Who-Destroys and She-Who-Erases." 



-JT- said:


> Seems like most of us here preferred/sided with the Imperials, but whenever I go on YouTube all I seem to see if Stormcloak lovers.



They usually seem to pick the Stormcloak side because they took the beheading part personally, or from assuming that the government is evil in any story and the rebels must be right.


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 3, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> well we all know that Azura is a manipulative bitch, that Nocturnal loves to protect you if you give your soul for her(i think that she doesnt like either of the idea of 2 of her best Guild masters became gods, COC is Sheo and *the dovahkiin is probbaly the Next Lorkhan/Shor/Shezzarr/Talos)*


Is this so?

I know some of the other Ysmir were lorkhan avatars or became connected to him but is this really the case here?



> They usually seem to pick the Stormcloak side because they took the  beheading part personally, or from assuming that the government is evil  in any story and the rebels must be right.


I still wish you could kill ulfric without siding with the imperials.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 3, 2012)

Vino said:


> Lmao was it that Elf guy?



it was


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 3, 2012)

Brand Shei can also die with the same method.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 3, 2012)

> If an item is dropped on the ground, she may argue with other NPC's and they will fight to the death.



oh jeez if i had batteries i would so try and do this right now


----------



## firefist (Sep 3, 2012)

any places to buy skyrim cheap? its still 49€ on steam


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 3, 2012)

Firefist said:


> any places to buy skyrim cheap? its still 49? on steam



You missed out, it was $30 on Steam at one point during QuakeCon. That's when I bought it. That's the cheapest I've seen it on Steam.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 3, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> Is this so?
> 
> I know some of the other Ysmir were lorkhan avatars or became connected to him but is this really the case here?
> 
> I still wish you could kill ulfric without siding with the imperials.



well Tiber septim took lorhan's place as the Missing God, and now the thalmor wants to erase-it


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 3, 2012)

wasn't that king wulfharth


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 3, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> wasn't that king wulfharth



Same difference. According to some sources they're even the same person, despite the glaring time difference. Shor has incarnated on Nirn dozens of times.



Wibbly Wobbly said:


> Boethiah is the same way, amirite?  Sometimes male, sometimes female.



Yes, but Boethiah was replaced by Almalexia, and Azura by Sotha Sil. 


Read . and 

According to , Almalexia had a connection to Akatosh as well.


----------



## Griever (Sep 4, 2012)

Can someone tell me what the difference is between the Dragonborn in Skyrim and the other characters that have the title of "Dragonborn" such as the Septim Bloodline and the Main character of morrowind?. They where said to be different but how so?.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 4, 2012)

dovahkiin in skyrim is the one in the prophecy


----------



## Ippy (Sep 4, 2012)

Griever said:


> Can someone tell me what the difference is between the Dragonborn in Skyrim and the other characters that have the title of "Dragonborn" such as the Septim Bloodline and the Main character of morrowind?. They where said to be different but how so?.


The hero from Morrowind was the Nerevarine, the reincarnation of Lord Indoril Nerevar.  They weren't one of the Dohvakin.

The hero from Oblivion was just a random prisoner.

Prior to Skyrim, the last Dohvahkin was Martin Septim. The entire Septim bloodline was Dohvahkin (or at least possessed dragon blood).


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 4, 2012)

the nerevarine was mentioned as "dragon*-*born" in some book


----------



## Ippy (Sep 4, 2012)

Really          ?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah it is in the lost prophecy book


> "From seventh sign of eleventh generation,
> Neither Hound nor Guar, nor Seed nor Harrow,
> But Dragon-born and far-star-marked,
> Outlander Incarnate beneath Red Mountain,
> ...


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 4, 2012)

I failed to pickpocket Grelka, and then Edda (the beggar) and Madesi fought the guards in my defense.

Both of them got killed.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 4, 2012)

While reading the dialogue of the Bloodline quest from Dawnguard, this part bothered me:



> What must I know about being a vampire?: "With each passing day that you do not feed, that weakness will become more deadly, but your powers will also become stronger. Feed upon those who are sleeping, and your vulnerability to sunlight *will diminish along with your powers*."



I can't believe that shit is still there. I thought they would have fixed it in Dawnguard.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2012)

There's a mod for that. Theres a mod for the more you feed, the stronger you get. Better vampires.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 4, 2012)

That makes better sense.

 A vampire is supposed to get stronger when well fed, not the opposite.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 4, 2012)

Vampire Lord, which you'd have if you didn't have a PS3 () doesn't diminish at all.

It's unaffected by day/night, fed/starved, and only gets more powerful the more living creatures you kill with the Blood Drain (or Bite) spell.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 4, 2012)

Only in Vampire Lord form which you can't be(or wouldn't want to be) in all the time. Otherwise all weaknesses still apply. Quite a pain in the ass if you're blood starved and have to fight a powerful dragon in the middle of the day.

The bottled blood ( another thing Beth picked up from fan mods ) makes things a bit easier though.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 4, 2012)

I adopted a child.

As soon as I get to my home in Whiterun Aerin exclaims "I've never seen Mjoll this upset about anything."

I guess I should have talked this over with her first.

edit: Told the kid to do her chores. Went shopping. Five minutes later see the kid running around Whiterun. Fuck my life. I can save the world but a child won't listen to me.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I adopted a child.
> 
> As soon as I get to my home in Whiterun Aerin exclaims "I've never seen Mjoll this upset about anything."
> 
> ...



It feels so awkward to have Aerin follow you around when Mjoll is with you. Especially if you're married.


But maybe your kid won't listen to you because he knows Aerin is ploughing Mrs. Dragonborn?


----------



## -JT- (Sep 4, 2012)

What does Constance say for the all the 'career' options when she asks you what you do for a living?

I'm especially intrigued to hear her reaction to 'assassin', especially if you murdered Grelod right in front of her


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I adopted a child.
> 
> As soon as I get to my home in Whiterun Aerin exclaims "I've never seen Mjoll this upset about anything."
> 
> ...


You'd think the kid would stop fucking around with you after you finally shouted at them the first time...

Gets even more amusing if you are a mage...


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 4, 2012)

I only heard the dialogue option for telling her I'm Dragonborn. She thought I was kidding but then recognized me and said it was an honor, etc. 

I'm liking the new crafting systems and building materials. I'm liking the carriages, bards, new house carls etc. The Redguard lady is cool.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 4, 2012)

I killed Aerin when I married Mjoll with my Bosmer character.

Stay away from my woman you stalker!


----------



## Ippy (Sep 4, 2012)

Well, you spend most of your time away from home.

A woman has needs.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I adopted a child.
> 
> As soon as I get to my home in Whiterun Aerin exclaims "I've never seen Mjoll this upset about anything."
> 
> ...



LOL, why haven't you killed Aerin yet? Also can ypu hit the kid? Does Mjoll like the kid?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 4, 2012)

Wibbly Wobbly said:


> Well, you spend most of your time away from home.
> 
> A woman has needs.



It really is weird to leave her alone with a guy (housecarl) in my home in Markarth. 

But housecarls pretty much worship the one they serve. He wouldn't bang my wife... right?


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 4, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I failed to pickpocket Grelka, and then Edda (the beggar) and Madesi fought the guards in my defense.
> 
> Both of them got killed.



I killed most of the beggars in the game.


That's how I came to be thane - I "solved the homeless problem".


----------



## Griever (Sep 4, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> dovahkiin in skyrim is the one in the prophecy





Wibbly Wobbly said:


> The hero from Morrowind was the Nerevarine, the reincarnation of Lord Indoril Nerevar.  They weren't one of the Dohvakin.
> 
> The hero from Oblivion was just a random prisoner.
> 
> Prior to Skyrim, the last Dohvahkin was Martin Septim. The entire Septim bloodline was Dohvahkin (or at least possessed dragon blood).



So all that's different about the MC of Skyrim is that he is the Dragonborn mentioned in prophecy?, i thought is was related to his abilities or something... it seemed to me that the term dragonborn was used loosely to refer to those blessed by the gods. 



Pilaf said:


> I only heard the dialogue option for telling her I'm Dragonborn. She thought I was kidding but then recognized me and said it was an honor, etc.
> 
> I'm liking the new crafting systems and building materials. I'm liking the carriages, bards, new house carls etc. The Redguard lady is cool.



so we PC users will have to wait another 30 days for the PC Release?, well that sucks.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 4, 2012)

Oblivion still got it


----------



## Anarch (Sep 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I adopted a child.
> 
> As soon as I get to my home in Whiterun Aerin exclaims "I've never seen Mjoll this upset about anything."
> 
> I guess I should have talked this over with her first.





So why does the dragonborn have to adopt a kid always ? Is he impotent


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 5, 2012)

because his cums with unrelenting force.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 5, 2012)

Nightblade said:


> because his cums with unrelenting force.




Man of Skyforge-Steel, Woman of Kleenex


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 5, 2012)

Griever said:


> so we PC users will have to wait another 30 days for the PC Release?, well that sucks.



Be thankfull you arnt a ps3 user


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 5, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> LOL, why haven't you killed Aerin yet? Also can ypu hit the kid? Does Mjoll like the kid?



You can't hit children in this game without mods, which the x box version doesn't have.

Mjoll really likes Aerin. I get the impression she would know it was me if I did it quietly. 

I think she actually likes the kid. She has dialogue options about her. I bought the little girl a new green dress, but a bug made her remove all her clothes and now she's running around Whiterun in her underwear, doing shame to her papa.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 5, 2012)

I killed Aerin and Mjoll's behavior didn't change.

And it's obvious the guy wants to get inside her armor.

 You can't marry her and still have Aerin following Mjoll everywhere she goes.



Wolfarus said:


> Be thankfull you arnt a ps3 user



The more time passes without getting any feedback on the Dawnguard issue, the more it feels like it simply *won't* be released. 

Edit: In fact, I've just read some news that say Bethesda has stated that the problems with the PS3 version may not be possible to solve


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 5, 2012)

It will once Sony helps them with scripting on the cell processer.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 5, 2012)

so I was thinking would it be feasible to make you character strictly a merchant (maybe with some archery) you know, leveling up speech and what not and then use the vampire form as the battlemode so to speak?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 5, 2012)

I want to know, am I the only one here who's got many characters?


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 5, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I want to know, am I the only one here who's got many characters?



well I only have three and I want to see if I can go for a fourth


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 5, 2012)

Four characters here. I think you need at least three to cover all styles.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 5, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> You can't hit children in this game without mods, which the x box version doesn't have.
> 
> Mjoll really likes Aerin. I get the impression she would know it was me if I did it quietly.
> 
> I think she actually likes the kid. She has dialogue options about her. I bought the little girl a new green dress, but a bug made her remove all her clothes and now she's running around Whiterun in her underwear, doing shame to her papa.




Who says it's a bug? Maybe you've got yourself a stupid fucking kid.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 5, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I want to know, am I the only one here who's got many characters?


I never bothered to count.

Three I've completed the main quest with, and I've done each faction quest at least once(with a different character).  Also, all of my characters have been taken from a saved game I have post-Whiterun Thane.

I've done good mages, bad mages, good battlemages, bad battlemages, good archers, etc...


----------



## -JT- (Sep 6, 2012)

I think I have 6 characters.
However one is a playthrough based on the 'Rags to Riches' YouTube series and one is an attempt at a Paladin build that I gave up on.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 6, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> so I was thinking would it be feasible to make you character strictly a merchant (maybe with some archery) you know, leveling up speech and what not and then use the vampire form as the battlemode so to speak?



It's your game, play it as you like. But unless you plan on fighting in the dark or in caves, that battle strategic is not the best. If you run into a dragon with flames, you're going to get owned fast. That, or if you fight in the sunlight. Especially since you're not going to cast any spells to protect yourself. It would be wise to also focus on alteration as well as speech.



Luiz said:


> I want to know, am I the only one here who's got many characters?



I have 3 toons. One Imperial which is done. One Nord which is done. And currently decided to work on a dark elf vampire to laugh in the face of fire resistence. After that I may make a Cat or Orc.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 6, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I want to know, am I the only one here who's got many characters?



I've got five over level 30.


----------



## dream (Sep 6, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I want to know, am I the only one here who's got many characters?



So far I only have one character in Skyrim but I plan on making two more.  One will to be doing almost everything that I can in the game while the other will be for doing the same thing with mods.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 6, 2012)

I have ten characters, so you're not alone.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 6, 2012)

One thing I like about the pc version is I can go and put each character in a folder within the save file that way I can just copy out which toon I want to play without the risk of deleting other save files.


----------



## Griever (Sep 6, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Be thankfull you arnt a ps3 user



This is true. I've been playing with mods from  this last week, it's pretty amazing what these modders can do. 

Winter Is Coming 
WARZONES - Civil unrest
Portal - Dynamically Placed Teleportation
Serana Secret 
Immersive Armors 

The Portal mod is so fucking fun, in Dragonsreach i put one portals on the floor and the other on the highest point of the ceiling and three guards walked into the portal and died upon falling to the ground.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 6, 2012)

My favorites are:

 (for knight types)



CBBE
and like two dozen others I can't be arsed to link


----------



## Griever (Sep 6, 2012)

I also like the  for my Battlemage the armor itself is just great, it has that tribal look (the bones are such a great touch) and also seems to just fit right into to Skyrim.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 6, 2012)

I never actually plays as a Nord, so I don't really like any Nordic-style attire.

Mer all the way, with me.


----------



## Griever (Sep 6, 2012)

Wibbly Wobbly said:


> I never actually plays as a Nord, so I don't really like any Nordic-style attire.
> 
> Mer all the way, with me.



You ever try the ? this mod has an some really great armors for elven character, like the Dragonhide Robes, Dwarven Mage Armor and Akaviri Samurai Armor though i don't know how well that one would go with elves but it's just awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]ylRhjTui-5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (Sep 6, 2012)

Trust me, if there is a mod on the nexus, I've viewed it.

I actually hate the look of all things dragon-made.  Don't like Dragonscale or bone armor, nor the Dragonhide robes.

I've seen the Akiviri armor... didn't like that either.  Saw the Dwarven Mage Armor too... didn't like that either.

The only armors I actually really like besides the Nightmare set are Eisen Armor, Silverlight Armor, and Thunderbird Armor (with the golden retex).

btw, the reason I always play as female is because they get the most attention by modders.  Perverts, the whole lot.


----------



## Hossaim (Sep 6, 2012)

I am playing an Orc drug dealer. Does anyone know if it's possible to draft skooma, Balmora Blue or Sleeping Tree Sap through Alchemy?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 6, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I have ten characters, so you're not alone.



And you played a relevant amount of time with all of them?



Pilaf said:


> I've got five over level 30.



I've been on the fence about making the fifth character. Maybe I will, yeah.

If I really were to make all characters I want, I'd have near 10.

Aside from the current four I've got, I have this desire to create a manly orc warrior, a female Altmer because they're beautiful, and a Nord female.

But I'm really tired of crafting shit to level up smithing. I think I could only put up with that one more time and never again.

Sadly, that skill is mandatory if you want a good armor rating for the higher levels.

And I have this feeling that Daedric and Dragon armors are the only real options after a certain point. 

No amount of enchanting or enhancement through smithing will make the Guild Master armor be enough against an Ancient Dragon.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 6, 2012)

I should also note that with my "optimal save", I basically just showracemenu into a new race, and do a single faction's quest, for the most part.

The main quest is too Nord-centric for my mer-exclusive sensibilities, though I did once fight the urge to play it again with a Altmer for extreme irony.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 7, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> I am playing an Orc drug dealer. Does anyone know if it's possible to draft skooma, Balmora Blue or Sleeping Tree Sap through Alchemy?



Not unless there's a mod that would allow you to make skooma. Which would be amazing. 


And Sleeping Tree Sap can't realistically be made through alchemy because it's fucking sap from a fucking tree you dumb friend.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Sep 7, 2012)

Get on my bad side and I'll prank ya. And not a little, a lot...


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 7, 2012)

Braith, man. fuck that kid.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 7, 2012)

But especially, "Another wanderer, here to lick my father's boots. Good job."


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Sep 7, 2012)

Did you guys try out the Dwarven Rifle and Atherium Rifle mod.  The game feels 50% more badass.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (Sep 7, 2012)

Griever said:


> This is true. I've been playing with mods from  this last week, it's pretty amazing what these modders can do.
> 
> Winter Is Coming
> WARZONES - Civil unrest
> ...



The portal mod is insanely fun.


Also Serana's Secret is very useful as it also teleports her to your location instantly. Useful if you lost her.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 7, 2012)

Griever said:


> The Portal mod is so fucking fun, in Dragonsreach i put one portals on the floor and the other on the highest point of the ceiling and three guards walked into the portal and died upon falling to the ground.



Gotta try that.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Thats funny.



Luiz said:


> But especially, "Another wanderer, here to lick my father's boots. Good job."



I just went into the console and disabled him.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 7, 2012)

I hate how modders and other people assume the Akaviri must be "Japanese" or "Samurai".

They're immortal eastern demons. They eat language and Dragons, and drink the blood of goblins and men. Yes, they brought Katanas with them, but that doesn't make them Japanese. They're much more interesting than that.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 7, 2012)

Played on my second char and it was kinda adapting to being weak and vulnerable again.... but for the first time I felt very satisfied when playing Skyrim again because being vulnerable makes you  immerse much more in the rich open-world environment that Skyrim has to offer.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 7, 2012)

I like how I paid my steward thousands of gold to furnish my house and it's still bare : /

Couldn't Bethesda at least beta test their DLC 20% longer before releasing it? I love TES and Bethesda but they disappoint me a lot lately. There's some pretty bad bugs in Dawnguard too. It's possible to beat the main Dawnguard quest line but many of the radiant quests on both sides are completely unfinishable.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 7, 2012)

It's only the alchemy table that does that. Unless the new dlc caused more problems. Of course the master race will have a fix for it. Haha.


----------



## dream (Sep 7, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I like how I paid my steward thousands of gold to furnish my house and it's still bare : /
> 
> Couldn't Bethesda at least beta test their DLC 20% longer before releasing it? I love TES and Bethesda but they disappoint me a lot lately. There's some pretty bad bugs in Dawnguard too. It's possible to beat the main Dawnguard quest line but many of the radiant quests on both sides are completely unfinishable.



I've become resigned to the fact that there will always be quest breaking bugs in an Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> But especially, "Another wanderer, here to lick my father's boots. Good job."


Can't kill him.

He's essential to a Daedric quest.

_Afterwards_, however...



Dariustwinblade said:


> Did you guys try out the Dwarven Rifle and Atherium Rifle mod.  The game feels 50% more badass.


Not enough D&D fantasy, too much Fallout.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 7, 2012)

*10,000th Skyrim Mod Uploaded to Steam Workshop! *


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 7, 2012)

From what I've understood, there is little to no difference between siding with Harkon's clan or the Dawnguard.

You do basically the same thing. Journey with Serana, meet Durvehniir, retrieve Auriel's bow, and slay Harkon.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 7, 2012)

It just doesn't make sense to side with the Dawnguard if you have an evil character, or join the Volkihar clan if you're a good character.

Ergo, it messes up the "roleplaying" aspect.  

Plus, you get access to different spells depending on which side you choose.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 7, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I like how I paid my steward thousands of gold to furnish my house and it's still bare : /
> 
> Couldn't Bethesda at least beta test their DLC 20% longer before releasing it? I love TES and Bethesda but they disappoint me a lot lately. There's some pretty bad bugs in Dawnguard too. It's possible to beat the main Dawnguard quest line but many of the radiant quests on both sides are completely unfinishable.



There's an unofficial Dawnguard patch out on Nexus. I don't know which bugs it fixes but there's a complete list on the nexus page.

Here


----------



## Sahyks (Sep 7, 2012)

So I haven't played in awhile, for hearthfire which is the best plot location to buy? I don't wanna waste my gold right off the bat, this is a newer character and I don't have much.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 7, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Of course the master race will have a fix for it. Haha.


Tilde key 4 life.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 8, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I hate how modders and other people assume the Akaviri must be "Japanese" or "Samurai".
> 
> They're immortal eastern demons. They eat language and Dragons, and drink the blood of goblins and men. Yes, they brought Katanas with them, but that doesn't make them Japanese. They're much more interesting than that.



There is no one "Akaviri" people though. They're all snakes, monkeys, White Walkers (come on, really? "Frozen all winter then they thaw out and run a campaign of conquest that inevitably fails." I wonder where they got that idea ) and "tiger-dragons", whatever the fuck those things are...


I _really_ want the Tsaesci to make an appearance in an Elder Scrolls game. Aside from the "snake-like appearance" we know very little about them. God they sound fucking awesome.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 8, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> There is no one "Akaviri" people though. They're all snakes, monkeys, White Walkers (come on, really? "Frozen all winter then they thaw out and run a campaign of conquest that inevitably fails." I wonder where they got that idea ) and "tiger-dragons", whatever the fuck those things are...
> 
> 
> I _really_ want the Tsaesci to make an appearance in an Elder Scrolls game. Aside from the "snake-like appearance" we know very little about them. God they sound fucking awesome.





That's actually up for quite a bit of debate.

Even the book Mysterious Akavir mentions men living on Akavir, and in Oblivion and Skyrim there's evidence there is or was a race of people called "Akaviri" there, who were distinct from and possibly slaves of the four main beast races. Other sources indicate there are even more races on Akavir, like people with rat and dog features, even though none have been seen since the late Merethic and early First era.  

Notice how all of the new Oblivion and Skyrim era lore doesn't mention Tsaesci. The people captured at Pale Pass who became blades are "Akaviri". They wear armor and have legs. Either the Tsaesci don't exist or are these warriors' masters. Or maybe the whole story is more complicated than that. The Tsaesci could have even been a type of Dragon for all we know. We don't have an author or publication date for Mysterious Akavir so I use more contemporary and reliable sources like Disaster at Ionith, which seemed to describe humanoid Tsaesci. Also, the Anuad refers to Tsaesci as a race of Men, which would explain why they could inter breed with Cyrodills.



Anarch said:


> There's an unofficial Dawnguard patch out on Nexus. I don't know which bugs it fixes but there's a complete list on the nexus page.
> 
> Here



Do you really think I'd be mentioning this if I were a pc player? My damn point is that fan made patches should not be required to fix obvious bugs.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 8, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> There is no one "Akaviri" people though. They're all snakes, monkeys, White Walkers (come on, really? "Frozen all winter then they thaw out and run a campaign of conquest that inevitably fails." I wonder where they got that idea ) and "tiger-dragons", whatever the fuck those things are...
> 
> 
> I _really_ want the Tsaesci to make an appearance in an Elder Scrolls game. Aside from the "snake-like appearance" we know very little about them. God they sound fucking awesome.



Bethesda be snatching dem Game of Thrones ideas


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]blEvrr__nO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks          .


Pilaf said:


> -snip-


weren't there a tsaeci emperor at one point


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 8, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I hate how modders and other people assume the Akaviri must be "Japanese" or "Samurai".
> 
> They're immortal eastern demons. They eat language and Dragons, and drink the blood of goblins and men. Yes, they brought Katanas with them, but that doesn't make them Japanese. They're much more interesting than that.



their architecture were also asian.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 8, 2012)

yeah, cloud ruler temple has  and the overall architecture is really reminiscent of a japanese shrine

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 8, 2012)

My point is that they superficially borrow from eastern cultures, but that doesn't make them a direct analogue for Japanese people any more than the Nords are a direct analogue for Scandinavian people. There's an artistic decision to borrow heavily from Samurai culture, but that doesn't make them Samurai. There's a lot more to their history. Samurai never ate Dragons to my knowledge, to say the least.



projectcapsule said:


> .
> 
> weren't there a tsaeci emperor at one point



There were two Potentates of Tsaesci origin who ruled the Empire for some hundreds of years after Reman III was assassinated. They never took the title of Emperor for themselves but acted in place of one. They were eventually assassinated, too. First the father, and then the son about 400 years later. If these life spans seem unnatural to you it's because it's well known the Akaviri nobility all have Vampire blood.




HiroshiSenju said:


> Bethesda be snatching dem Game of Thrones ideas





The book Mysterious Akavir was written in around 1997 during the pre production of Morrowind.  This is just around the same time the first Game of Thrones novel was published. Perhaps there was some slight borrowing, but I'm guessing the similarities are a coincidence.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 8, 2012)

I find this idea of shooting at the sun with Auriel's bow very confusing.

I've never seen the sun in Skyrim.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 8, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I find this idea of shooting at the sun with Auriel's bow very confusing.
> 
> I've never seen the sun in Skyrim.



Yeah, I was just thinking about that the other day so I looked up and lo and behold, the sun is just a huge patch of bright fucking light in the sky - not really a discernible circle-shape anywhere but the patch gives you a sense of where the actual sun is.

So, uh... shoot it at that I guess? 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2k1Cotivng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 8, 2012)

Fun fact - 

In the TES Universe, the sun is not a solid physical object. There is no outer space to speak of, although there are multiple dimensions and large bodies circling Nirn, such as the Moons, which are actually physical remnants of Lorkhan after Trinimac destroyed his body and cast out his Heart. 

The Sun is actually a giant hole in the sky that leads directly to Aetherius. It was created when the god Magnus decided to abandon his role in Creation at the last minute. He flew up through the bubble that was forming around Mundus and punched through, creating the Sun. His weaker assistants formed the tinier points, the stars. Later, Elven gods like Auriel ascended into Aetherius through this route. That's why it's associated with him in Dawnguard. 

It's also the in-universe explanation as to why it's actually possible to shoot the damn thing with an arrow. It's not hundreds of thousands of miles away or anything. It's right up there. And besides, Auriel's Bow is MAGIC. Its arrows are magic, and pure magic floods into Tamriel from Aetherius. It attracts the arrows towards it like a magnet would.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 8, 2012)

Was going to give the lore explanation, but Pilaf's got me covered 

The creation of the "sun" in Mundus is one of my favorite myths. Just another reason to love TES lore


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 8, 2012)

I love how in background lore, there have actually been expeditions to Aetherius. Actual astronauts, except they're called Royal Mananauts in Tamriel because their vessels fly through pure mana. 

Remember the Varla and Welkynd stones from Oblivion? Those were actually harvested from Aetherius by ancient Ayleids. Just another little piece of background info on how strange and wondrous and utterly huge/untapped this fantasy universe is. We haven't seen one tenth of everything there is to see yet in these games.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 8, 2012)

Just got a message from a courier on one file - a "Letter from a Friend" - that said I "caused a bit of stir (lol grammar - but I haven't cooked in days ) in Sons of Skyrim Military Camp when you demonstrated the pow... etc."

I suppose "Sons of Skyrim" was the working name for the rebel Nord army in the early drafts of the game/story (which makes sense considering that every NPC who uses the phrase "true son/daughter of Skyrim" uses it to espouse support of Ulfric's cause - one of his more effective pieces of propaganda). I'm guessing it wasn't until much later that they decided to change the name to "Stormcloaks".


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 9, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Just got a message from a courier on one file - a "Letter from a Friend" - that said I "caused a bit of stir (lol grammar - but I haven't cooked in days ) in Sons of Skyrim Military Camp when you demonstrated the pow... etc."
> 
> I suppose "Sons of Skyrim" was the working name for the rebel Nord army in the early drafts of the game/story (which makes sense considering that every NPC who uses the phrase "true son/daughter of Skyrim" uses it to espouse support of Ulfric's cause - one of his more effective pieces of propaganda). I'm guessing it wasn't until much later that they decided to change the name to "Stormcloaks".





Way back in the early developmental stages they were called the Horme and were trying to resurrect Potema Septim*. Those two plot lines became separate at some point.

*I mean, there's a reason Ulfric wanted Solitude. With Potema resurrected, they could literally bring the blood of Talos back onto Mundus, and with her extreme powers she could crush the Aldmeri Dominion, but would also rule Tamriel as a dictator of unparalleled cruelty.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 9, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Way back in the early developmental stages they were called the Horme and were trying to resurrect Potema Septim*. Those two plot lines became separate at some point.
> 
> *I mean, there's a reason Ulfric wanted Solitude. With Potema resurrected, they could literally bring the blood of Talos back onto Mundus, and with her extreme powers she could crush the Aldmeri Dominion, but would also rule Tamriel as a dictator of unparalleled cruelty.



Seriously? Shit, that would have been WAY better than the quest attention Potema ended up actually receiving. I was unimpressed with The Man Who Cried Wolf and The Wolf Queen Awakened. For a character whose life story was so painstakingly detailed and told with such ubiquity throughout the Empire as Potema Septim, I feel like they could have at _least_ allowed her to return to a corporeal form for a confrontation _vis-?-vis _ with the Dragonborn. She could have made the Dragon Priests look like Novice Mages.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes. She would have been a foe on the level of Mannimarco in his prime, or the Camoran Usurper and his son. But that was not to be this time around.

Of course there's no guarantee she couldn't still return someday. She's Dragonborn after all, and we never actually saw that priest destroy or sanctify her skull. It presumably happens off screen. What if she whispered to him and corrupted him and he never went through with it? Leaves it open for future games.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 9, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Yes. She would have been a foe on the level of Mannimarco in his prime, or the Camoran Usurper and his son. But that was not to be this time around.
> 
> Of course there's no guarantee she couldn't still return someday. She's Dragonborn after all, and we never actually saw that priest destroy or sanctify her skull. It presumably happens off screen. What if she whispered to him and corrupted him and he never went through with it? Leaves it open for future games.



I forgot about her dragon blood - makes me even more disappointed that she didn't have a more active role in the game. Two Dragonborns blasting wyrms out of the sky, clashing and respiring against one another with the full Force and Fire of the ancient Tongues? 

Just shut up and take my money already, Bethesda!


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 9, 2012)

She actually does use a Dragon Shout against you during the final fight, when she's a skeleton ghost. She's still really weak in that form, though. It would be interesting to see her in her prime, with a young body again and legions of undead and daedra at her command. 

Of course, if Ulfric thinks that's preferable over the Medes and the White Gold Concordant that says a lot about him. Sure, that story line didn't make it into the final game but it's plausible Galmar or someone was plotting this. Remember it was Galmar who located the Jagged Crown. He knew a lot about ancient Skyrim lore. He seemed like just the kind of man who would take a big risk to unearth a powerful weapon at any cost.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

king of worms vs wolf queen
who'd win in an all out fight?


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 9, 2012)

Eh... I want to say Mannimarco if we're talking one on one; a lot of what made Potema so terrifying was the undead legions she commanded. Sure, she's obviously an extremely powerful necromancer (why else would all those vampires, zombies, and even daedra pledge themselves to her service), but Mannimarco not only has countless years of experience beyond her, he's one of the most powerful magic users the Psijic Order has ever produced, and considering the prowess of the Psijics that's saying something.


But she could probably give him a good run for his money.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 9, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Fun fact -
> 
> In the TES Universe, the sun is not a solid physical object. There is no outer space to speak of, although there are multiple dimensions and large bodies circling Nirn, such as the Moons, which are actually physical remnants of Lorkhan after Trinimac destroyed his body and cast out his Heart.
> 
> ...



that  good background lore.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 9, 2012)

We are in September... 

I'd say that the end of this month or the beginning of October tops, should be about the limit for Bethesda to make the definitive announcement.

Either a release date, or finally admitting that Dawnguard will not be available for the PS3.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _You're a noob, Dovahkiin_ 







I still laugh every time I see it.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 10, 2012)

I always wanted to test out Vex's dsl, but video games are not at this point yet.


----------



## Griever (Sep 10, 2012)

Have i mentioned lately how much i fucking hate the 'blood on ice' quest.... Everytime i try that quest i find a new and fascinating  bug, it makes me wonder if Bethesda is actually adding bugs to that quest with each patch rather than fixing them.... 

So, the million dollar question; will it ever be patched?.


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2012)

Griever...perhaps but I wouldn't hold my breath for it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 10, 2012)

I've done that quest twice already.

Maybe it's because you killed Nilsine in the DB questline, I don't know.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 10, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I always wanted to test out Vex's dsl, but video games are not at this point yet.



Theres a sex mods available on the PC.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 10, 2012)

Griever said:


> Have i mentioned lately how much i fucking hate the 'blood on ice' quest.... Everytime i try that quest i find a new and fascinating  bug, it makes me wonder if Bethesda is actually adding bugs to that quest with each patch rather than fixing them....
> 
> So, the million dollar question; will it ever be patched?.




Look at the first entry under "Bugs" down the bottom.



Kahvehane said:


> *Spoiler*: _You're a noob, Dovahkiin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Vex looks meh without the Better Faces mod....


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 10, 2012)

Never understood why she is yellow. Like an Altmer without pointy ears.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 10, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Never understood why she is yellow. Like an Altmer without pointy ears.


That's the shit lighting of The Ragged Flagon, f00.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 11, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> *Spoiler*: _You're a noob, Dovahkiin_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She still has nothing on the guards from oblivion..


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 11, 2012)

I have never had a problem with blood on ice.

The two quests I have never done due to fear of bugs are the forsworn conspiracy and the one that follows.  Not interested in losing essential quest items.



Pilaf said:


> Way back in the early developmental stages they were called the Horme and were trying to resurrect Potema Septim*. Those two plot lines became separate at some point.
> 
> *I mean, there's a reason Ulfric wanted Solitude. With Potema resurrected, they could literally bring the blood of Talos back onto Mundus, and with her extreme powers she could crush the Aldmeri Dominion, but would also rule Tamriel as a dictator of unparalleled cruelty.


You have got to be kidding me they didn't do this?

Fuck me that would have been awesome.  Watching the thalmor get what they really deserve as they're literally swamped by an army of zombies and horrors.

That and the fight between you and her would have been even more awesome seeing as she'd be worse than Alduin.  That and getting Meridians sword would have been all the more epic.  Slashing through legions of a resurrected Septim's zombie hordes as both Dragonborn yourself and the champion of a Daedric prince...   Explosions ringing out as you chop a zombie in two and shouts blasting forth between you and her.

Finally, it would have made Ulfric go from an annoyance to truly a desperate and detestable threat.  It would really make it seem like he had a plan to take out the thalmor too, which is one of my big grievances with him.  I never understood how he planned to keep them out of skyrim once he got rid of the Imperials, because we all know that they would have jumped on the weakened province in a heartbeat.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 11, 2012)

Wibbly Wobbly said:


> That's the shit lighting of The Ragged Flagon, f00.



So why doesn't Delvin look yellow too? Hahaaa, you thought you were smart, didn't you?


----------



## Griever (Sep 11, 2012)

Wibbly Wobbly said:


> Look at the first entry under "Bugs" down the bottom.



Yeah.  Nilsine was still alive, the problem was i couldn't find the guard at the first crime scene to start the quest. I eventually found her dead in some bushes (i didn't do) and i revived her with console *shrugs*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 11, 2012)

Griever said:


> Yeah.  Nilsine was still alive, the problem was i couldn't find the guard at the first crime scene to start the quest. I eventually found her dead in some bushes (i didn't do) and i revived her with console *shrugs*



Do you have Trollguard installed? (LOL PS3 players)


----------



## Ippy (Sep 11, 2012)

Luiz said:


> So why doesn't Delvin look yellow too? Hahaaa, you thought you were smart, didn't you?


Oh?

And here I was under the impression that not every member of a particular race has the exact same skin tone.


----------



## Griever (Sep 11, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Do you have Trollguard installed? (LOL PS3 players)



Aha! i didn't even think about that


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 11, 2012)

Yea, the vampire attacks happens in other cities without you being there. I came to Whiterun and most of the  non-essential npcs and guard were dead at the entrance


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 11, 2012)

Mintaka said:


> I have never had a problem with blood on ice.
> 
> The two quests I have never done due to fear of bugs are the forsworn conspiracy and the one that follows.  Not interested in losing essential quest items.
> 
> ...





The dev writers had a lot of cool things in mind, actually. More of MK's stuff especially (they referenced tons of it. Personally I enjoy the hell out of all the Skyrim stuff he did leading up to the game*). I Guess in the end it was scrapped to make for a more focused main quest. Too much extra stuff going on in the civil war quest would distract from Alduin as the primary threat to Skyrim. Potema was kept in but as a lesser threat. As I said before, they left it open for her to eventually return again even stronger. Necromancers like Mannimarco manage to do it again and again after all. 

*For your health:


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 11, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Yea, the vampire attacks happens in other cities without you being there. I came to Whiterun and most of the  non-essential npcs and guard were dead at the entrance



those death hounds can be a bitch


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 11, 2012)

As a PS3 user, I'm already keeping up with all the news on my own.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 12, 2012)

They could just give up and release it for Wii?


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 12, 2012)

...

...


How much does a Wii cost these days?


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2012)

-JT- said:


> They could just give up and release it for Wii?



The Wii won't be able to run it without a massive downgrade.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 12, 2012)

heylove said:


> The Wii won't be able to run it without a massive downgrade.



It'll look like Morrowind.

Vanilla Morrowind.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 12, 2012)

heylove said:


> The Wii won't be able to run it without a massive downgrade.



PC = Dawnguard

PS3 = Dawngrade


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 12, 2012)

heylove said:


> The Wii won't be able to run it without a massive downgrade.


i don't think even the Wii U processor could handle Skyrim.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 12, 2012)

Hmmm... unfortunate. 

One of the admins of the lore enthusiast group Tamrielic Lore passed away today. Not a developer but an irreplaceable source of knowledge when it comes to this kind of shit. Too bad. I wouldn't have called the guy a friend but we had some discussions.

edit: ? Another goddamn suicide. Should have expected it. All my heroes are dead.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 12, 2012)

So, do you think there will be a mod when Hearthfire is released for PC so we can adopt more than 2 children? There are going to be lots of orphans soon in my game.  Terrible accidents, all of them.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 12, 2012)

soulnova said:


> So, do you think there will be a mod when Hearthfire is released for PC so we can adopt more than 2 children? There are going to be lots of orphans soon in my game.  Terrible accidents, all of them.



Theres a mod for that now.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 12, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Theres a mod for that now.



Probably the best one-liner to describe Skyrim on the PC.

Just take this song, replace "app" with "mod", and it tells you everything you'll ever need to know about Skyrim.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EhkxDIr0y2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 13, 2012)

haha there should be a mod to hire mercenary kids


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 13, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> haha there should be a mod to hire mercenary kids



_"I'm only eleven years old and I can take you."_


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 13, 2012)

"Dragonborn: Your kind is a blight on this world:

 Harkon: Yes, yes. Always the noble vampire hunter. And what happens when you've slain me? Is Valerica next? Is Serana?" 

Dragonborn: I'm only here to kill you.

Harkon: I see. Interesting that you can set aside your morals when it suits you." 

That is a fair point he made there.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> "Dragonborn: Your kind is a blight on this world:
> 
> Harkon: Yes, yes. Always the noble vampire hunter. And what happens when you've slain me? Is Valerica next? Is Serana?"
> 
> ...


Serana is the hottest non-modded character in the game, was instrumental in finding the tools necessary to defeat Harkon, is willing to return to human, isn't trying to permanently blot out the sun, and is the hottest non-modded character in the game.

Harkon has shit.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 13, 2012)

You forgot to mention that she is the hottest non-modded-character in the game.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 13, 2012)

AND she is the hottest non-modded character in the game!


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 14, 2012)

Will be plunging back to skyrim when HF is out for pc. Mainly interested in just how nice a house i can build.

One of my favorite house-mods in obliv was the "my museum" mod for the place in skingrad. Plenty of manequins and displays to build a collection of stuff


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 14, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> _"I'm only eleven years old and I can take you."_



"You're new around here, so I'll go easy on ya. But don't get on my bad side."


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 14, 2012)

"We don't take backtalk in this inn bitch"


----------



## The World (Sep 14, 2012)

Is Serana really the hottest non-modded character in the game?

I don't think you've given me enough proof that she is indeed the hottest non-modded character in the game


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 14, 2012)

What about nocturnal?

She was rather attractive


----------



## Alicia (Sep 14, 2012)

My female character is the hottest non-modded character.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 14, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> What about nocturnal?
> 
> She was rather attractive



Indeed, but her large boobs ain't non-modded. 



Death-kun said:


> "You're new around here, so I'll go easy on ya. But don't get on my bad side."



"What are you looking at? I'm not afraid of you, even if you are my elder."


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 14, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> What about nocturnal?
> 
> She was rather attractive



Her voice was a little too post-menopausal and stern for my tastes.




Anyone else find it humorous that Sabjorn has a bottle of Black-Briar Mead in a bowl under his bed in Honningbrew? Can't find any Honningbrew Mead in Black-Briar Manor.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 14, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Her voice was a little too post-menopausal and stern for my tastes.



Oh, you're not into milfs I take it.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 14, 2012)

You're crazy.

Nocturnal is the most dangerous booty in the game.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 14, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> My female character is the hottest non-modded character.



Nope. That would be mine 

I often have to stop and think for a moment "damn, Hiroshi! How did you ever manage to create such a beauty in the vanilla version alone?" 
She looks better than a lot of modded faces and much more lore-friendly, which is a bonus.

And I'm not even being conceited, I assure you. 

Remember this fabled barmaid from the pre-release images?


Yeah, I managed to make my character even better looking. And I don't need nude mods or a plastic-like face mod to do it 

Modders, get on my level


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 14, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Nope. That would be mine
> 
> I often have to stop and think for a moment "damn, Hiroshi! How did you ever manage to create such a beauty in the vanilla version alone?"
> She looks better than a lot of modded faces and much more lore-friendly, which is a bonus.



I think the same about mine. 

One of these days I'll post some pictures here.


And yuck, modded faces.



HiroshiSenju said:


> Yeah, I managed to make my character even better looking. And I don't need nude mods or a plastic-like face mod to do it
> 
> Modders, get on my level



Plastic-like... yeah, that's a good way to put it. 

And  those usually stray so far they don't fit in the game's universe.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 14, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I think the same about mine.
> 
> One of these days I'll post some pictures here.



Same here. Till then, I shall continue playing on the lowly console 




> And yuck, modded faces.
> 
> 
> Plastic-like... yeah, that's a good way to put it.
> ...



Exacta.

Not to mention all of the nude mods and breast-ass enhancing mods for the sake of being eye-candy. Personally, I prefer immersion in the world of Skyrim over immersion in my character's anatomy. Such is another reason I prefer my female character because she doesn't need mods or skimpy clothing to be a sophisticated beauty. Such elegance and class


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 14, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Exacta.
> 
> Not to mention all of the nude mods and breast-ass enhancing mods for the sake of being eye-candy. Personally, I prefer immersion in the world of Skyrim over immersion in my character's anatomy. Such is another reason I prefer my female character because she doesn't need mods or skimpy clothing to be a sophisticated beauty. Such elegance and class



Yes, it does affect immersion. They don't visually match the world around them.

And like I said before, the skin's texture... looks quite weird. Plastic-like as you nicely put it.

I'm sure she is elegant. Altmer, right? Tall and thin. 

What characters do you have in total?


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 15, 2012)

This ever happen to anyone else?

Bandit: *pulls out sword as I approach his camp* "That's close enough!"

Me: *thinking* _"You're damn right it is..."_  *plucks out an arrow and fires it through his head*

Bandit: "HGH...! Ugh...."



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes except replace arrow with Ice Spear.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 15, 2012)

I hate leveling up on smithing


----------



## Anarch (Sep 15, 2012)

Leveling up smithing is tougher now


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 15, 2012)

Anarch said:


> Leveling up smithing is tougher now



Just mine out all the ore in Kolskeggr and the two mines in Karthwasten and you can smith a lot of jewelry for tons of Smithing experience. Make sure you have plenty of precious stones, though - the more valuable the final product is, the more of the bar you'll fill up.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 15, 2012)

Fruit Rollup said:


> I hate leveling up on smithing



So do I...

And the worst thing is that it is mandatory. 

Whenever you start a new game, you know you will have to go through that again.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 15, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Yes, it does affect immersion. They don't visually match the world around them.
> 
> And like I said before, the skin's texture... looks quite weird. Plastic-like as you nicely put it.
> 
> ...



Nope. Nord Female. My Altmer will be even better, I'm certain. The Female Altmer Preset is the best to work with.

Currently I have:
Altmer Male
Nord Female
Breton Female
Imperial Male

I've played around with a few other races but didn't get far with them.

My next characters will be the Altmer Female and a Khajiit Male 



Kahvehane said:


> This ever happen to anyone else?
> 
> Bandit: *pulls out sword as I approach his camp* "That's close enough!"
> 
> ...



I guess I'm not the only one who does that


----------



## -JT- (Sep 15, 2012)

Luiz said:


> So do I...
> 
> And the worst thing is that it is mandatory.
> 
> Whenever you start a new game, you know you will have to go through that again.



Is it? Do you mean when you smith your first iron dagger?  Because I've skipped that many a time.


But when I levelled up my smithing I constantly made iron daggers and enchanted them, killing two birds with one stone (although there was probably a quicker way to level them both up)


----------



## Alicia (Sep 15, 2012)

What? Does the iron dagger/hide bracers spam not work anymore to blitz lvl up smithing?

I have a Nord female. I can't stand elves as eye-candy. 
I also have a male Khajit. Damn he's badass.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 15, 2012)

Weirdest bug ever.

Started a new game. Rolled an Argonian. Wanted to make a Vigilant of Stendarr type build - robes, Alteration, Restoration, One Handed, Block sort of deal. 

Fucking Alduin bugs out. He never lands on the tower. He just flies around overhead. The headsman awkwardly awaits his cue but it never comes. I got so pissed off I turned off the game. I spent like 20 minutes crafting my Argonian's facial features.


----------



## Alicia (Sep 15, 2012)

Backwards flying dragon bug. Now comes with Alduin.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 15, 2012)

He wasn't backwards. He was just trolling. He kept screaming and flying in circles. World Eater indeed. If his big dumb black ass really wanted me dead, he could have waited five minutes. That's the biggest gap in the story logic.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 15, 2012)

same thing happened to me long ago but it was at the throat of the word where you see dragonrend for the first time


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 15, 2012)

Too bad he was born in dragon form. He would have made a FINE troll.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 15, 2012)

What the fuck... I just had the game quit on me. I was walking up to Dead Man's Respite (Tending the Flames quest) after fighting a Blood Dragon and suddenly the screen went black, the sound cut off, and suddenly I'm back at the PS3's menu interface under "Games" and "Skyrim". The system didn't turn off or anything, it's like it just went straight to "Quit Game" and said fuck you and your save. 

So now I'm back at the Winking Skeever before handing things off to Malborn... where I was several hours ago.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 15, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I'm back at the PS3's...


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 15, 2012)

So Ive been playing this for a week. And I really dont see the goal of it. Kill all the dragons? I can't tell which storyline is the main storyline, which quests tie with it. I feel like the gopher for everyone in Skyrim...


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 15, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> So Ive been playing this for a week. And I really dont see the goal of it. Kill all the dragons? I can't tell which storyline is the main storyline, which quests tie with it. I feel like the gopher for everyone in Skyrim...




The entire premise behind the entire series of Elder Scrolls games is freedom. There's a main quest, but there's this entire sandbox for you to explore. You can do everything, or nothing, or anything you like. Get lost in the moment. Don't worry about what you're "supposed" to do. Games are for fun. Try to approach it with that mentality.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 15, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> So Ive been playing this for a week. And I really dont see the goal of it. Kill all the dragons? I can't tell which storyline is the main storyline, which quests tie with it. I feel like the gopher for everyone in Skyrim...



New to the series, eh? 

Just follow Pilaf's advice. The game is about immersion. It's not about following the story to the end and then being done with it.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 16, 2012)

Alduin returns yet again, in the Ninth Era, and tries a more diplomatic approach:


----------



## dream (Sep 16, 2012)

Papa Akatosh must have finally got around to teaching him to be a respectable gentleman.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 16, 2012)

But if he consumes everything, who will join Alduin for tea?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 16, 2012)

The ironic thing is that if Akatosh re trains him to fulfill his original purpose, he'll be ten times as powerful and dangerous as the weakened version from Skyrim who became corrupted and interested in domination. Alduin as he was meant to be is a force of pure destruction. 

This is why the Aedra are considered complex beings, capable of both good and evil. Akatosh loves humanity, but he created an aspect of himself only able to destroy. It could be argued he created the Dragonborn and other heroes like Pelinal to give humanity a fighting chance at survival, and guys like Alduin are an obstacle to overcome. If you figure out how to kill or impede him, humanity becomes wiser and stronger and makes papa Akatosh proud.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 16, 2012)

The fourth era's Dragonborn is the last one, so Alduin is gonna be the force of destruction he is meant to be on the next time.

At least in theory. It would require him to understand that he's strayed from his purpose.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 16, 2012)

I am actually surprised at how weak the destruction school is in this installation.funny how enemy Mage types are overpowered as hell yet we as players are weak as fuck with destruction. 

Dat illusion and conjuration  schools that saved pure Mage class this installment.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2012)

What'cha talking about, bro. 

I am nearly invincible with infinite magicka (through enchanting) and the Master level destruction spells.

Not even a ancient dragon stands a chance against a continuous stream of Lightning Storm.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 17, 2012)

Luiz said:


> What'cha talking about, bro.
> 
> I am nearly invincible with infinite magicka (through enchanting) and the Master level destruction spells.
> 
> Not even a ancient dragon stands a chance against a continuous stream of Lightning Storm.




Yet you need a continuous stream of a master level spell to down him while I can solo with orcish armor  destruction in oblivion was more balanced.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2012)

Orcish armor? That can be right. 

No amount of smithing and enchanting will make an armor set weaker than Dragon/Daedric be enough to prevent you from getting roasted by elder and ancient dragons.

And unless you mean you can take one of those down with three~five sword/greatsword hits, you haven't solo'd them anymore than I have with destruction magic.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 17, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Orcish armor? That can be right.
> 
> No amount of smithing and enchanting will make an armor set weaker than Dragon/Daedric be enough to prevent you from getting roasted by elder and ancient dragons.
> 
> And unless you mean you can take one of those down with three~five sword/greatsword hits, you haven't solo'd them anymore than I have with destruction magic.



I use potions as wells as enchanting to negate some of the effects of ice/fire shouts. But i can kill an ancient dragon with less impressive material and items than you do in destruction. And let's not forget that dragons are not the best example to use for fighting using magic.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Yet you need a continuous stream of a master level spell to down him while I can solo with orcish armor  *destruction in oblivion was more balanced.*


destruction in oblivion was shit.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

heylove said:


> Papa Akatosh must have finally got around to teaching him to be a respectable gentleman.



I still like to imagine that Akatosh scolded Alduin like a child after the Dragonborn beats Alduin.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree the destruction spells in the game sucks. I remember I was playing with my level 40+ mage and I encountered a vampire killing a hunter and those tree looking things then I decided to intervene and then the vampire just hit me twice with an ice spell and I was dead. While I hit her with my strongest spell at that time and it didnt even damage her much. I think it has to do with damage scaling or something..


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 17, 2012)

lightning spells and that fucking ice storm are annoying


----------



## soulnova (Sep 17, 2012)

It has been difficult to play as a mage so far. Have been killed thrice in this save and that's saying a lot.... I usually only died by not looking where I was running to (coughedgeofacliffcough). I have been trying to specialize on Destruction but I definitely need to fallback to the good ol' enchanted bow or sword. :/

Any suggestions? My Enchanting/Smiting are like 35/30.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 17, 2012)

Really? Whenever I start a new character I always find it hard to not resort to magic.

But yeah, the amount of times I've been sniped in the head by the ice spear of a random Master Vampire


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 17, 2012)

soulnova said:


> It has been difficult to play as a mage so far. Have been killed thrice in this save and that's saying a lot.... I usually only died by not looking where I was running to (coughedgeofacliffcough). I have been trying to specialize on Destruction but I definitely need to fallback to the good ol' enchanted bow or sword. :/
> 
> Any suggestions? My Enchanting/Smiting are like 35/30.




If you want to increase you enchanting and smithing lvl in a matter of hours,you should activate the warrior stone for smithing and Mage stone for enchanting. With warrior stone  I hit smithing cap within an hour or less. Just get iron ingots and make as much iron daggers as you can.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2012)

soulnova said:


> It has been difficult to play as a mage so far. Have been killed thrice in this save and that's saying a lot.... I usually only died by not looking where I was running to (coughedgeofacliffcough). I have been trying to specialize on Destruction but I definitely need to fallback to the good ol' enchanted bow or sword. :/
> 
> Any suggestions? My Enchanting/Smiting are like 35/30.



Nonsense 

The only time I had problems as a pure mage was at the beginning because, well, you rely on magicka. 



steveht93 said:


> I hit smithing cap within an hour or less. Just get iron ingots and make as much iron daggers as you can.



@ Soulnova 
Jewelry gives you a nice boost at the higher smithing levels too.  

Not for increasing several levels, because you can't really make a lot of jewelry. But it fills the blue bar faster than iron daggers do. 

Koskegger mine near Markarth is the only gold mine.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I still like to imagine that Akatosh scolded Alduin like a child after the Dragonborn beats Alduin.



I interpreted his soul disappearing through a hole in the sky as Akatosh collecting it or something. Like "You come here THIS INSTANT young man."

Also, the whole identity of Alduin has never been sufficiently explained. It's kind of like the concept of the Trinity in Christianity. Jesus is Jesus, right, but he's also God, and how does the Holy Spirit tie into all that? etc.

Akatosh's many personalities can be seen the same way. Alduin being his son doesn't necessarily mean he's not just another face. The fact that Akatosh is Lorkhan's mirror only confuses matters further, as does the fact Lorkhan has as many forms as Akatosh.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 17, 2012)

soulnova said:


> It has been difficult to play as a mage so far. Have been killed thrice in this save and that's saying a lot.... I usually only died by not looking where I was running to (coughedgeofacliffcough). I have been trying to specialize on Destruction but I definitely need to fallback to the good ol' enchanted bow or sword. :/



Yeah you can say that again. 

Have yet to make a successful mage character on any of the Elder Scrolls game


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 17, 2012)

A battlemage or spell sword is much more manageable. 

Having a weapon and some armor skill to fall back on makes a huge difference. Conjuration helps a lot, too. Summon an atronach or two, and stand back and shoot fireballs from the sidelines.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 17, 2012)

A battlemage build is too complicated to do.

Mostly the balance between magicka and stamina, the former requiring a lot for the greater spells.

You don't want to have shitty stamina when fighting with a weapon either.

And perk distribution.  You might not get enough to actually master both mage and warrior skills.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 17, 2012)

all my characters are jack of all trades.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 17, 2012)

Luiz said:


> A battlemage build is too complicated to do.
> 
> Mostly the balance between magicka and stamina, the former requiring a lot for the greater spells.
> 
> ...



LolStamina 

Steed Stone. Profit 

And Battlemage is one of the easiest builds to do (for me, at least).


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2012)

I find battlemage to be complicated as well with all the skill distribution


----------



## -JT- (Sep 18, 2012)

My main is a pure mage and I've had virtually no problems with him.  I've died a fair few times but at first that was because this is my first proper Elder Scrolls game.
I occasionally found some cool armour or weapon and would use it for a bit, but eventually I always went back to robes and spells and got along just fine.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> If you want to increase you enchanting and smithing lvl in a matter of hours,you should activate the warrior stone for smithing and Mage stone for enchanting. With warrior stone  I hit smithing cap within an hour or less. *Just get iron ingots and make as much iron daggers as you can.*



Nope that doesn't work anymore , it's been patched. It'll raise your smithing sure but quite slowly.

This is what you have to do :



Kahvehane said:


> Just mine out all the ore in Kolskeggr and the two mines in Karthwasten and you can smith a lot of jewelry for tons of Smithing experience. Make sure you have plenty of precious stones, though - *the more valuable the final product is, the more of the bar you'll fill up*.



Also Transmute to convert iron ore to gold. Helps if you have a high alt.

Also get both warrior stone ( +20% xp gain ) AND well rested ( +10% xp gain ) before you start.

Then enchant the jewelery (leveling it up) and sell them for a shit load of gold.



Luiz said:


> A battlemage build is too complicated to do.
> 
> *Mostly the balance between magicka and stamina, the former requiring a lot for the greater spells.*
> 
> ...



I'm playing a spellsword right now. You just need to know how much to put in magicka. Too much is a waste. Level up whatever school you want ( conj and alt for me this time ) , get its master spell ( dead thrall, dragonflesh ) then raise your magicka with that spell's cost in mind. I have about 250 magicka which is just fine with some regen,lower spells cost and extra magicka gear on. I'm going to put the rest of my points in stamina (mostly) and health.

Ofc you'll need a sizeable pool if you're using destruction because you'll want to spam spells but with the right enchanted gear you can get the costs down enough and regen up enough that you don't unnecessarily spend points in megicka.

Also i plan out my build using  so i know which perks i want to get. But obviously you can't use all the different warrior/mage schools you would respectively as a pure warrior , or as a pure mage. You have to give somethings up.

Destruction mages are OP begin-mid game then weak later on because the spell damage doesn't scale properly with your skill. But if you have a pure mage build you should have levelled up your conjuration by then so with twin summons you're still a beast.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2012)

Assassin is still better, sniping those Ascendant Necromancers and Master Vampires with my trusty bow and arrow. Then sneaking up and killing someone with 2 daedric daggers for x30 damage.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 18, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> all my characters are jack of all trades.



But then doesn't that make it pointless to have more than one character?

I prefer to have each character be master of something the others are not so that all of them will be unique.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 18, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Assassin is still better, sniping those Ascendant Necromancers and Master Vampires with my trusty bow and arrow. Then sneaking up and killing someone with 2 daedric daggers for x30 damage.



Illusion assassine FTW  

Also,no guild can be cooler than the dark brotherhood.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 18, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Illusion assassine FTW
> 
> Also,no guild can be cooler than the dark brotherhood.



The DB questline definitely is my favorite. 

Still, even the Thieves Guild seemed greater than the Dark Brotherhood.

Let's be honest, they aren't more than hired killers living in a cave.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 18, 2012)

I think a battlemage would be more appealing if there was a greater variety of spells in the game, particularly in the Destruction school.

There used to be tons of spells in Destruction. I mean what the hell happened to Acid? What about Poisonbloom? Absorb/Damage Health and poison damage was just outsourced to Enchanting and Alchemy; we could have had a much better selection than just the elemental stuff (I mean for fuck's sake, Thunderbolt, Icy Spear and Incinerate are nothing more than enhanced versions of the projectile Apprentice-level spells that operate in the same manner). Vampiric Drain is the only spell in Destruction that isn't elemental, and not only is it reserved exclusively for Vampires, but it's weak as shit even at the fourth stage of sanguinary hunger. It'd be nice if we had some spells that did more than just damage - maybe some ice or lightning spells that added ravage effects to prevent maximum magicka/stamina recovery.

I just find flinging fireballs and chucking icicles at varying degrees of power to be a tad dull at times.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 18, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I think a battlemage would be more appealing if there was a greater variety of spells in the game, particularly in the Destruction school.
> 
> There used to be tons of spells in Destruction. I mean what the hell happened to Acid? What about Poisonbloom? Absorb/Damage Health and poison damage was just outsourced to Enchanting and Alchemy; we could have had a much better selection than just the elemental stuff (I mean for fuck's sake, Thunderbolt, Icy Spear and Incinerate are nothing more than enhanced versions of the projectile Apprentice-level spells that operate in the same manner). Vampiric Drain is the only spell in Destruction that isn't elemental, and not only is it reserved exclusively for Vampires, but it's weak as shit even at the fourth stage of sanguinary hunger. It'd be nice if we had some spells that did more than just damage - maybe some ice or lightning spells that added ravage effects to prevent maximum magicka/stamina recovery.
> 
> *I just find flinging fireballs and chucking icicles at varying degrees of power to be a tad dull at times*.



What about Lightning Storm and the other Master level destr. spells? 

No, the only magic school that disappoints me is conjuration. As the school's ultimate spells, you get... summoning stronger flame atronachs? Really? That's it?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 18, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I think a battlemage would be more appealing if there was a greater variety of spells in the game, particularly in the Destruction school.
> 
> There used to be tons of spells in Destruction. I mean what the hell happened to Acid? What about Poisonbloom? Absorb/Damage Health and poison damage was just outsourced to Enchanting and Alchemy; we could have had a much better selection than just the elemental stuff (I mean for fuck's sake, Thunderbolt, Icy Spear and Incinerate are nothing more than enhanced versions of the projectile Apprentice-level spells that operate in the same manner). Vampiric Drain is the only spell in Destruction that isn't elemental, and not only is it reserved exclusively for Vampires, but it's weak as shit even at the fourth stage of sanguinary hunger. It'd be nice if we had some spells that did more than just damage - maybe some ice or lightning spells that added ravage effects to prevent maximum magicka/stamina recovery.
> 
> I just find flinging fireballs and chucking icicles at varying degrees of power to be a tad dull at times.




There's a mod for that.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 18, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The DB questline definitely is my favorite.
> 
> Still, even the Thieves Guild seemed greater than the Dark Brotherhood.
> 
> Let's be honest, they aren't more than hired killers living in a cave.



I loved them all except the Companions. Is it just me or was it so much shorter than the others? I couldn't believe it when I got to the end so quickly.
(Although being a werewolf is awesome and what Kodlak wrote in his diary about you was touching)


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 18, 2012)

Luiz said:


> What about Lightning Storm and the other Master level destr. spells?
> 
> No, the only magic school that disappoints me is conjuration. As the school's ultimate spells, you get... summoning stronger flame atronachs? Really? That's it?



Lightning Storm is a spell that leaves you incredibly vulnerable unless you chug a potion of Fortify Destruction beforehand. I usually save it for dragons mid-flight or enemies at a LONG range, since any hit from a power attack will end the spell. Besides, it really kills the speakers if you use it on a nearby surface. Blizzard is fun, but it doesn't last long and with most of the NPCs in the game being Nords it only deals 150 total max damage instead of 300 (plus it also affects you in a small way). Fire Storm is best used in conjunction with Sneaking/Invisibility to creep into an enemy camp and set everything ablaze, killing the lesser peons and weakening the more powerful enemies in a much desired preemptive strike.

With a pure mage in just robes you have to take extra care to not get squashed. 



Hand Banana said:


> There's a mod for that.



Can it, Banana. 


*looks at PS3 and cries*


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 18, 2012)

Cool thing is there is a Naruto mod that actual works. Makes the jutsu sounds and everything. And someone made an Akatski cloak mod using the Thalmor armor. Excuse my spelling on a cellphone atm.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 18, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Cool thing is there is a Naruto mod that actual works. Makes the jutsu sounds and everything. And someone made an Akatski cloak mod using the Thalmor armor. Excuse my spelling on a cellphone atm.



Really? 

I'd kind of like to see that. Link?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 18, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Really?
> 
> I'd kind of like to see that. Link?



i'LL DO IT WHEN i GET HOME. bUT YOU CAN JUST GO TO sKYRIM nEXUS AND SEARCH nARUTO. hAS ALL THE EYES IN nARUTO MOD AS WELL.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 18, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Really?
> 
> I'd kind of like to see that. Link?


I linked them in here a long time ago.

 (I was talking up Amaterasu like crazy in here... it's perfect for assassins)



And just for kicks, here's .

This is why I always say that playing any Bethesda game on any platform other than PC is a crime.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 18, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I loved them all except the Companions. Is it just me or was it so much shorter than the others? I couldn't believe it when I got to the end so quickly.
> (Although being a werewolf is awesome and what Kodlak wrote in his diary about you was touching)



But you know, the existence of the current Companions is completely pointless.

Ysgramor's Five Hundred fulfilled their purpose when they fought off the elves and settled in Skyrim.

What we have now is a Ysgramor FC made of sellswords who cling to that name.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 18, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> There's a mod for that.





Kahvehane said:


> Can it, Banana.
> 
> *looks at PS3 and cries*


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 18, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I linked them in here a long time ago.
> 
> (I was talking up Amaterasu like crazy in here... it's perfect for assassins)
> 
> ...



the sword collection look awesome ,some one need to make Obito Masks.

the Akatsuki robe look kind of bad.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 18, 2012)

OMG. Still tryign to find my place in this game but I WANT!!! Now just need some One Piece Mods... OR a Zangetsu...


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2012)

My Situation:

I really want to get back into Elder Scroll's Skyrim, however what caused me to stray away from it was my video card never being compatible except for older versions. It still has that issue but recently something has struck my interest in it again.

So here are some questions I have.

- How might I make the game more challenging WITHOUT increasing the difficulty
- Should I get Dawnguard? I've always like vampires, but the whole daytime weakness thing kinda threw me off.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 19, 2012)

1. don't get uber enchanted and improved items 
2. well you could always just venture out on nights and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



at the end of the quest line you can tell the sun to go fuck itself as long as you have elven arrows


----------



## Ippy (Sep 19, 2012)

@Bioness: 

1. You're a part of the master race (pc users).  Break open Creation Kit and bump up the stats of the enemies.

2. Dawnguard is awesome, and is well worth it beyond just vampire improvements.  It's great for necromancers, lore (it's Elder Scroll city), paladins, archers, etc...

You get a new dragon summon, who is better than Ohdaviing in every conceivable way.  Durnehvir can be cast anywhere on the ground, _including indoors_, he uses his own triple undead summon, and teaches you a new word of the Soul Tear shout (does huge damage, soul traps enemy, and reanimates their body the second they die) each time you summon him.





Luiz said:


> But you know, the existence of the current Companions is completely pointless.
> 
> Ysgramor's Five Hundred fulfilled their purpose when they fought off the elves and settled in Skyrim.
> 
> What we have now is a Ysgramor FC made of sellswords who cling to that name.


I never understood why they were considered "honorable."  They're basically just mercenaries.  _Literally _bloodthirsty mercenaries.

"We will fight, if you have the coin," is not a sentence coming from an honorable warrior.



Linkdarkside said:


> the sword collection look awesome ,some one need to make Obito Masks.
> 
> the Akatsuki robe look kind of bad.


My complaint with his robe is that he made it too saturated, completely contrary to the washed out look of the rest of the game's textures.

I went in PS and fixed that myself, however, and added some more clouds.



Blitzomaru said:


> OMG. Still tryign to find my place in this game but I WANT!!! Now just need some One Piece Mods... OR a Zangetsu...


There's no shikai, but there's actually multiple  mods.


----------



## Bioness (Sep 19, 2012)

Played 5 minutes and the game crashed 

And yeah I'll try lowering my items, Dragonscale doesn't really look that nice anyway.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 19, 2012)

Yeah, purposely using low tier gear at high levels is an instant challenge in any of these games. If you are really into that much challenge. I'd still improve them if you're gonna use iron or something, though. Even improved to Legendary they'll be really weak compared to decent end game level gear.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5weOUTjjDd0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2012)

What do you guys expect about Elder Scrolls VI? Are we going to play as another Dragon Born? Or is it possible to play as a mortal who will turn into a daedric prince by the end of the game and we will fight another daedric prince for the last story related quest. That would be glorious!


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 20, 2012)

We're 2 expansions in and so far we havnt had any real crack at the thalmor threat, so assuming they dont give THAT to us as a -major- expansion for skyrim, we'll prob see it in the next one.

As for who-what we'll play, it could be a continuation of the dragonborn character we made in skyrim, or (more likely) a fresh start for some random guy in prison..again.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> What do you guys expect about Elder Scrolls VI? Are we going to play as another Dragon Born? Or is it possible to play as a mortal who will turn into a daedric prince by the end of the game and we will fight another daedric prince for the last story related quest. That would be glorious!



I rather doubt that we will be another Dragon Born.  As for what we will be...tough to say.  It might depend a bit on the location where we go to.  Still, I rather doubt that we will be something that has already been done before.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> What do you guys expect about Elder Scrolls VI? Are we going to play as another Dragon Born? Or is it possible to play as a mortal who will turn into a daedric prince by the end of the game and we will fight another daedric prince for the last story related quest. That would be glorious!


There was a book saying that this is the last Dragonborn, I believe.

In TES6, we'll be something completely different, methinks.  A random prisoner who turns out to be some sort of chosen one.

I really hope we go to Elsewyr or Valenwood next.  It will allow us to confront the Thalmor (since both provinces are now a part of the Aldmeri Dominion) and shows us a part of Tamriel completely different from what we've seen so far.

I also just read that apparently, Hammerfell beat the Aldmeri Dominion not just once, but twice.  Post-White Gold Concordat wasn't the first time.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

Hammerfell ain't nothin' to fuck with.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 20, 2012)

Hammerfell fought Tiber Septim's armies to a standstill too, until he released his pet dragon to kill their Prince.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 20, 2012)

I want the next Elder Scrolls game to have a really deep morality system. I really just want to play as a pure evil character. And all the 'good' quests and side missions should be disabled if you decide to go for the evil route. So the Thieve's guild, DB quests, and vampire quests are only available when you go evil. 

And the Dragon Shout mechanic is really cool too I think this is the first game to have this kind of gameplay mechanic. So I really look forward to the next game and hopefully it will top the dragon shout mechanic.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 20, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I want the next Elder Scrolls game to have a really deep morality system. I really just want to play as a pure evil character. And all the 'good' quests and side missions should be disabled if you decide to go for the evil route. So the Thieve's guild, DB quests, and vampire quests are only available when you go evil.
> 
> And the Dragon Shout mechanic is really cool too I think this is the first game to have this kind of gameplay mechanic. So I really look forward to the next game and hopefully it will top the dragon shout mechanic.



I don't see what difference that would make. Most quests are evil already.


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Hammerfell fought Tiber Septim's armies to a standstill too, until he released his pet dragon to kill their Prince.
> 
> 
> Basically they've been badass forever.



Their Sword Saints were super badass.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2012)

I kill Thalmor Agents anywhere I find them. So far I have been lucky there were no guards when this happens... 

I really hope we get a Thalmor DLC or the next TES will based around destroying/joining them. 



Blitzomaru said:


> Game wise, We just took Whiterun. Didn't even mean to. I like Whiterun but I guess I accidentally started the storyarc and Ulfric wanted the place.




This is the main reason I joined the Legion. I had focused on the Alduin story line and when I went to talk to Tullius for the truce, they were discussing that Ulfric was planning attacking Whiterun. Their Jarl was the most sane up until then and I loved the city. No one threatens with my city. NO ONE.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 20, 2012)

I want to really continue the next elder scrolls as our dragon born that defeated alduin. I mean think about it guys,since Tiber siptem was a dragonborn we can walk up his steps. 

We can reunite the empire,establish our own dynasty,and become a god  

The problem is that this game should include all of tamreil. 


Also I won't mind a story were we discover the akavari or find out what happend to the dwemer(dwarvs)


----------



## dream (Sep 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]owlTpzQzIms[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Sep 20, 2012)

How manny houses your dovakiin have?


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

I feel like the last expansion we'll get will be something akin to Shivering Isles, where we go to a Thalmor occupied land and kick their asses. It'd be nice to give them a good ass kicking.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 20, 2012)

As much as I hate the thalmor I'm impressed by the British voice acting. They have the best voice over among all the other races.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 20, 2012)

heylove said:


> [YOUTUBE]owlTpzQzIms[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



So they're building Morrowind on Skyrim's engine? see you in 10 years.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 20, 2012)

So *that *is the fabled land of Morrowind... 

Now we see it much more clearly.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 20, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> What do you guys expect about Elder Scrolls VI? Are we going to play as another Dragon Born? Or is it possible to play as a mortal who will turn into a daedric prince by the end of the game and we will fight another daedric prince for the last story related quest. That would be glorious!



The Elder Scrolls VI: Summerset Isle/Valenwood.

It will undoubtedly, in my opinion, be one of those. No idea when it will take place.



Pilaf said:


> Hammerfell fought Tiber Septim's armies to a standstill too, until he released his pet dragon to kill their Prince.


----------



## -JT- (Sep 20, 2012)

I definitely want the next game set in the Summerset Isles (yes, I'm a Helf fanboy)

Although Elsweyr(?) would be good too. Dem cats


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 20, 2012)

Cats

Cats everywhere!


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I want the next Elder Scrolls game to have a really deep morality system. I really just want to play as a pure evil character. And all the 'good' quests and side missions should be disabled if you decide to go for the evil route. So the Thieve's guild, DB quests, and vampire quests are only available when you go evil.


I hate the entire concept of "morality systems."

Skyrim's system is fine as is, IMO.



heylove said:


> [YOUTUBE]owlTpzQzIms[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




They even had that song!


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 20, 2012)

heylove said:


> Their Sword Saints were super badass.





Yeah, if I were lead designer for the next game, I'd set it in Hammerfell and have Sword Singing as the "Dragon Shout" type mechanic, using the same trigger and a similar system.

I guess you could kill wind spirits or something to collect the souls somehow, and find Memory Stones from ancient Ra'Gada heroes to learn the forbidden Ansei Sword Singing techniques.

It would be badass if the last boss was the Serpent, or some sort of Thalmor general, or maybe some sort of Thalmor general who is an avatar for Auriel.


edit: I RP sometimes. For the Legion. On other, geekier forums.

Here's an exert from my character's portion of the story, trying to gain the favor of the Reach's leaders:


*Spoiler*: __ 



=============================================

After having failed contact with Legate Clodius for two days, elite Battlemages of the 14th Legion attempt a mysticism ritual to locate his whereabouts in the Reach.

The candles are lit and the incantations spoken aloud, as an image comes into focus.


_The legate sits in a comfortable looking tent before a very large Hagraven, completely covered in feathers and barely recognizable as a human, even by their standards.

She leans in close. "What a pretty morsel you are, man creature. What type of man are you? You're not a native. Let me smell your bloodline. Ahh...See-Roh-Deel. I can smell the elven blood in you, boy. You don't let on about that terribly much with your compatriots, considering the political climate of the Arena these days. HA! Oh but you wanted a bargain with me? I am the Arch Matriarch of the Cult of Lyg, boy. What do you have to offer me? Besides that pretty, pretty body. Are you versed in the Dibellan arts, per chance?"

Clodius stammered "Erm..your grace...I hardly see what the Dibellan arts has to do with this diplomatic mission?"

The Hagraven leaned in with a lustful glaze in her eyes. "It has everything to do with your mission, boy..now give me that sweet throbbing hunk of_

The crystal ball explodes from a sudden release of power and the Battlemages are knocked on their butts. Further attempts to scry Clodius' condition or whereabouts remain unsuccessful at the current time.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2012)

Sword Saints?

Elaboration...


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 20, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Sword Saints?
> 
> Elaboration...




We are the Ra'Gada. We sailed from across many seas. Ours is the way of the sword. The sword is the music of Nirn. We cut holes in our enemies with our songs. 

Or, for another point of reference, here's what happened once when Michael Kirkbride was asked to rank gods and demigods according to combat abilities:

_    Talos.

    The HoonDing.

    Trinimac.

    Vivec.

    Leki.

    Reman.

    Auri-El.

    Wulfharth.

    Morihaus.

    Pelinal.

    That's my list, and pretty much in that order. Though Vivec did kill Tiber Septim once...but I mentioned Talos, not the Emperor._


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> We are the Ra'Gada. We sailed from across many seas. Ours is the way of the sword. The sword is the music of Nirn. We cut holes in our enemies with our songs.
> 
> Or, for another point of reference, here's what happened once when Michael Kirkbride was asked to rank gods and demigods according to combat abilities:
> 
> ...


Bad fucking ass.

Now I want to play as a Redguard Sword Singer.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 20, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Bad fucking ass.
> 
> Now I want to play as a Redguard Sword Singer.



Sadly, modern Redguards regard Sword Singing as a distant memory.

Only a few old, powerful Ansei masters live at any given time, and they rarely take students.

Occasionally, the Hoon Ding manifests on Nirn in human form to right all wrongs and drive back the enemies of the Redguards. He is born with an innate ability to Sing, unlike others who take years to master the craft.

Notice how this is all very familiar. Common themes run throughout TES mythology.


edit: By the way, the Ansei sank a fucking continent.

Yokuda. The original home of the Redguards. It ain't there no more. The Left-Handed Elves were being dicks, so the Ansei summoned a forbidden technique which could split the atomos.

The atomos were split. A gigantic mushroom cloud engulfed the continent, which shattered and sank beneath the waves forever. The civilian fleets of the Yokudans had already sat sail. Those particular Ansei died with their forbidden knowledge, although it could have been recorded somewhere. Even the Dunmer god Vivec feared that technique, for it could cut through even divinity.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 20, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Sadly, modern Redguards regard Sword Singing as a distant memory.
> 
> Only a few old, powerful Ansei masters live at any given time, and they rarely take students.
> 
> ...


My character could be one of the few Ansei characters.

Though, I agree, a game in Hammerfell playing as the avatar of Hoon Ding would be awesome.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 20, 2012)

Ippy said:


> My character could be one of the few Ansei characters.
> 
> Though, I agree, a game in Hammerfell playing as the avatar of Hoon Ding would be awesome.



That's what I'm hoping.

It would satisfy people who want a "Dragonborn" type character with similar abilities. You can literally do just about anything with your Spirit Sword in the lore, similarly to the Thu'um.

Including sinking a fucking continent and slaying a divine being to the point he can't even regenerate his soul.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 20, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> That's what I'm hoping.
> 
> It would satisfy people who want a "Dragonborn" type character with similar abilities. You can literally do just about anything with your Spirit Sword in the lore, similarly to the Thu'um.
> 
> Including sinking a fucking continent and slaying a divine being to the point he can't even regenerate his soul.



OMFG! That's a gamers wet dream right there. Do it Bethesda! 

And you also mentioned _singing_ does it work like Dragonborn's shout?

It could be an interesting mechanic and would be a bit more overpowered since I believe it will be a channeling spell since you are 'singing' right?

edit: Way of the Spirit Sword sounds badass.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 20, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> OMFG! That's a gamers wet dream right there. Do it Bethesda!
> 
> And you also mentioned _singing_ does it work like Dragonborn's shout?
> 
> It could be an interesting mechanic and would be a bit more overpowered since I believe it will be a channeling spell since you are 'singing' right?



Here's my interpretation based on personal study and long conversation with TES lore masters.

The spirit sword you sing into existence can be a literal sword in some instances, not at all unlike a bound longsword but much more powerful - more like a spirit lightsaber that can cut through anything, even divine materials. 

But it can take any other form your mind can imagine, if your spirit and your skill are strong enough. It could be a tunnel that appears in space and allows you to quickly travel for hundreds of miles. It could be a thunder storm. It could be a rousing speech to encourage your allies. It could be a powerful healing spell. The sword is metaphorical and encompasses all of the dreams, challenges and aspirations of humanity. 

So yes, basically a Thu'um expy. Which is brilliant. Most of the races have some hidden racial lore ability that could work on a "thu'um" mechanic, gameplay wise. The Khajiit have a hero who can shift between all the forms given to his people by the moons. I guess that's spiritual, though, and when another race does it it would involve adopting a certain "stance" that allows you to be really good at some things at the expense of others.

Those are just two examples. I could name something for literally every race if you wanted.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow thats beyond awesome. 



> So yes, basically a Thu'um expy. Which is brilliant. Most of the races have some hidden racial lore ability that could work on a "thu'um" mechanic, gameplay wise. The Khajiit have a hero who can shift between all the forms given to his people by the moons. I guess that's spiritual, though, and when another race does it it would involve adopting a certain "stance" that allows you to be really good at some things at the expense of others.



Can you tell us more about the Khajit's other forms?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 20, 2012)

Once, long ago, the Khajiit and Bosmer were one people, the Forest People.

But the Forest People had no shape, and that made them sad. 

So two gods appeared to the Eastern and Western tribes. The Eastern tribes were visited by the one they name Azurah, the Great Cat who guards the Moons. She gave them special forms based on the feline form, but according to the phases of Jone and Jode, their names for the two halves of Lorkhaj that are visible in the night sky. 

Since then, they became the Khajiit, the Desert Walkers, and they take many different forms. Their spiritual and physical lives are tied in with the moons. Not only did Azurah (some argue the trickster Sheggorath or Crazy Cat in disguise) give them Moon Sugar, but allowed their bodies to be born in many interesting shapes. 

The Cathay and Cathay-Raht variations are like bipedal felines. These are likely the types that appear in Oblivion and Skyrim. They're skilled with a variety of things a human would be, but lean towards stealth.

 Suthay and Suthay-Rayht are slightly more feline, with hind legs that bend backwards, and are likely the Morrowind variation. They make excellent thieves. 

There's also the Ohmes and Ohmes-Raht which appear almost exactly like Bosmer, with very slight feline features, and usually tattoo their faces to appear more feline. Their yellow, catlike eyes usually give them away. They usually lack tails and claws although some of the Ohmes have tails.

 The Senche and Senche-Rayht are huge monstrous cats that appear almost like a cross between a tiger and a lion, and are often utilized as war mounts and pack animals, although they can understand spoken language and are intelligent beings.

 The mysterious Tojay-Raht and Tojay are rarely seen outside of Elsweyr and next to nothing is known of them.

 The Pahmar and Pahmar-Rayt are similar to the Senche, but more bestial and almost like a wild tiger. 

The Alfiq and Alfiq-Raht appear like common housecats, and can apparently understand spoken language but can only mew and growl. 

The Dagi and Dagi-Raht are special indeed. They appear like what we'd call Egyptian cats, but are actually powerful spellcasters who can usually destroy their enemies with a variety of magicks. 

There are two very special types of Khajiit heroes.

The Mane is only born when the two moons align and a special Third Moon appears in the night sky. The Mane is the spiritual leader of all Khajiit and acts as the Stone of their race. There can only be one at the time. He wears the hair clippings of all the members of the tribe he was born into, and is so heavy as a result he must be moved on a special platform. His mental and magical powers make him an incredible foe nonetheless, on the level of a walking god.

And finally, the legendary Dro'Zira who can shift between all forms and see through the deceptions of the enemies of his people.

edit: The differences between the forms with and without "Raht" are usually very subtle. The "Raht" variations are always a little smaller and physically weaker, but more agile and fast.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 20, 2012)

:ho I want to play as a Tojay and have a pet Senche mount. But I kinda like the concept of Ansei more in the gameplay and lore perspective. Sigh, I want to play Oblivion but its kinda outdated and looks cartoonish and I heard that the ps3 version is a far more broken game than Skyrim..


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 20, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> :ho I want to play as a Tojay and have a pet Senche mount. But I kinda like the concept of Ansei more in the gameplay and lore perspective. Sigh, I want to play Oblivion but its kinda outdated and looks cartoonish and I heard that the ps3 version is a far more broken game than Skyrim..



It was a great game in its day. I think Morrowind has actually aged better in a lot of ways. The graphics in Morrowind actually seem more fresh after ten years than Oblivion's do after six. Of course Morrowind is a harder and more frustrating game that will punish you for being a newb. 

If you wanna know anything about the story associated with it, you could ask me or someone else here who played it. The main plot revolved around the end of the Dragonborn Emperors in Cyrodill and an attempted invasion of Daedra from Oblivion. Obviously the mortals succeeded, but the last of the Septim blood line died out, so the subsequent Imperial family on the throne has been of weaker stock, and less able to deal with external threats like the Aldmeri Dominion.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 20, 2012)

I did managed to play Oblivion before but I never managed to get half through its main questline since my pc died. I remember installing a lot of mods back then including a vampire mod and being a vampire in Oblivion wasnt fun especially when you're at the later stage coz you will die of sunlight. I cant recall if there was already a way of becoming a vampire in the vanilla version so correct me if I'm wrong. Speaking of vampires, do they really exist along with the werewolves before or Bethesda decided to add them in Skyrim because of the mods?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 20, 2012)

Vampires have been a part of TES since the very first game in the early nineties. They've always been among the most powerful enemies in the games. In fact, in earlier games, you needed a Silver or Daedric weapon to even harm them, although they've been nerfed somewhat as of late. 

TES Vampires are unique, just like Were Creatures, because Vampirism was created by the Daedra Molag Bal. (Hircine created Man-Beasts.)

The Bosmer have a powerful monster transformation as well, which is part of their racial lore, but it's related to an Earth Bone, a sort of lesser Divine, and not a Daedra.

I could recant their tale if need be.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 21, 2012)

heylove said:


> [YOUTUBE]owlTpzQzIms[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



They need to do something about the redundant pattern of the volcanic soil. Add some more variety so it doesn't look like the tile floor of some palace.



Pilaf said:


> Vampires have been a part of TES since the very first game in the early nineties. They've always been among the most powerful enemies in the games. In fact, in earlier games, you needed a Silver or Daedric weapon to even harm them, although they've been nerfed somewhat as of late.
> 
> TES Vampires are unique, just like Were Creatures, because Vampirism was created by the Daedra Molag Bal. (Hircine created Man-Beasts.)
> 
> ...



Speaking of the ancient powers of the Bosmer... I predict the Thalmor will be overthrown by a rebel coalition in Valenwood fed up with the genocide and tyranny exercised by their Altmer overlords... by calling upon the Wild Hunt.

Perfect plot for TES VI: Dominion, if they make the next game a followup to Skyrim in the same way Oblivion followed Morrowind (chronologically speaking, anyway).


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 21, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> They need to do something about the redundant pattern of the volcanic soil. Add some more variety so it doesn't look like the tile floor of some palace.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny. I pretty much imagined that if the next game were to take place in Valenwood, the Wild Hunt would be a main plot point.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> So the Thieve's guild, DB quests, and vampire quests are only available when you go evil.


hell no ,i like to join every guild whit my main character.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 21, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> They need to do something about the redundant pattern of the volcanic soil. Add some more variety so it doesn't look like the tile floor of some palace.


Relax champ.

They just got started, methinks. 

The REAL test is to see if they actually finish it.

I'm rooting for them, but who knows.  It can't possibly be easy.



Kahvehane said:


> Speaking of the ancient powers of the Bosmer... I predict the Thalmor will be overthrown by a rebel coalition in Valenwood fed up with the genocide and tyranny exercised by their Altmer overlords... by calling upon the Wild Hunt.
> 
> Perfect plot for TES VI: Dominion, if they make the next game a followup to Skyrim in the same way Oblivion followed Morrowind (chronologically speaking, anyway).


I like the cut of your jib.



HiroshiSenju said:


> Funny. I pretty much imagined that if the next game were to take place in Valenwood, the Wild Hunt would be a main plot point.


I need to look up this "Wild Hunt," it looks like.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Sep 21, 2012)

Feels good to be able to eat any creature and maintain the Wolf form for a lot longer


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 21, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I need to look up this "Wild Hunt," it looks like.




Long ago, the Khajiit and Bosmer were one people, the Forest People, but they had no permanent shape and that made them sad.


The demigod  Y'ffre appeared to the western tribes of Forest People and taught them the secret to solidifying into a solid shape, but since this was a very difficult thing to demonstrate, Y'ffre became older than the bones of the earth and died, like the Aedra before him.

Nonetheless, the newly formed Bosmer people found that they were now always Elves, and never Lilly Pads, or Cats, or Deer or Vemicious Knids or any of the millions of shapes they once phased between. 

Y'ffre imparted wisdom and stern rules on his people. They are religiously cannibalistic, and consume the flesh of their foes. They also can not consume or harm plant life grown in Valenwood, but can import lumber and other materials from neighboring provinces. 

Y'ffre himself could no longer physically manifest, like most of the gods, but remained in the bones of Nirn as an Ehlnofey or Earth Bone, a founding principle of solidity, the god of the present time.

However, they found that in times of great need, they could revive Y'ffre and invoke his mighty spirit in the Wild Hunt, where huge armies of Bosmer morph into horrendous were-beasts such as King Dead Wolf Deer, and crush the enemies of the Bosmer.

The Nordic king Borgas was killed by one of the Wild Hunts, but the Wild Hunt has happened several times during recorded history. All armies on Tamriel fear the Wild Hunt due to the unpredictable and savage nature of the transformed Bosmer, who assume unnatural and downright hellish shapes. 

The downside is that the person loses his sanity and sense of self, and is stuck in whatever shape he or she morphs into until death, but can live indefinitely as an abomination. It's a one way street. The Wild Hunt is invoked only at the point of utmost need. 

If a hero were ever to learn to control these shapes - such as if that hero were a reincarnation of Y'ffre himself - that person would be able to shift between different forms with different abilities at whim, theoretically. That hero would have access to mighty and primal physical abilities that could defeat armies, and change the landscape.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 21, 2012)

heylove said:


> [YOUTUBE]owlTpzQzIms[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



so what is that exacly? adding Vvardenfell in Skyrim or remaking Morrowind using Skyrim?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 21, 2012)

I would imagine more of the latter, like Morroblivion before it.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 21, 2012)

this one is a better one [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vru8HIvq_Ek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 21, 2012)

Just witnessed a truly hilarious marriage of dialogues in the Palace of the Kings.

Wuunferth: "Strength and steel are well and good, but magic is the true power in this world."

Ulfric (without missing a beat): "He knows that. They all know that."





Linkdarkside said:


> so what is that exacly? adding Vvardenfell in Skyrim or remaking Morrowind using Skyrim?



Morrowind a la Skyrim, by the looks of it. So the locale would be Vvardenfell, but you'd be playing by Skyrim's rules. It would take a significant amount of effort on their part to really do it well, though. I somewhat doubt they'll manage to accomplish such a feat, but I'd certainly like to see them pull through.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but the revered dragon design looks like shit. =\


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 22, 2012)

I think it's rather fish like and unique. The Legendary Dragon also has really awesome eyes and horns when you finally encounter one, and that Thu'um it uses is really beastly.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2012)

There has been a question I've always wanted to ask. I know the deadra when every they die they go back to oblivion. But what about the aedra? Can they be killed for good?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 22, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> There has been a question I've always wanted to ask. I know the deadra when every they die they go back to oblivion. But what about the aedra? Can they be killed for good?



They already have been. They're dead. All of them.

That's how Nirn exists. They came from an infinite place, before time or space existed, but they limited themselves so mortals could exist. They drained every ounce of their physical and spiritual presence, and they're all dead. Through effort and special circumstances they can be temporarily revived or invoked, but they can never exist as themselves again, and if they did the universe would dissolve into chaos again.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> They already have been. They're dead. All of them.
> 
> That's how Nirn exists. They came from an infinite place, before time or space existed, but they limited themselves so mortals could exist. They drained every ounce of their physical and spiritual presence, and they're all dead. Through effort and special circumstances they can be temporarily revived or invoked, but they can never exist as themselves again, and if they did the universe would dissolve into chaos again.



You just came up with the plot for the next Elder Scrolls game 

Or maybe the final one


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 22, 2012)

The World said:


> You just came up with the plot for the next Elder Scrolls game
> 
> Or maybe the final one



I didn't come up with it. Michael Kirkbride did.

Here's the Thalmor commentary on Talos:

_To kill Man is to reach Heaven, from where we came before the Doom Drum's iniquity. When we accomplish this, we can escape the mockery and long shame of the Material Prison.

    To achieve this goal, we must:

    1) Erase the Upstart Talos from the mythic. His presence fortifies the Wheel of the Convention, and binds our souls to this plane.

    2) Remove Man not just from the world, but from the Pattern of Possibility, so that the very idea of them can be forgotten and thereby never again repeated.

    3) With Talos and the Sons of Talos removed, the Dragon will become ours to unbind. The world of mortals will be over. The Dragon will uncoil his hold on the stagnancy of linear time and move as Free Serpent again, moving through the Aether without measure or burden, spilling time along the innumerable roads we once travelled. And with that we will regain the mantle of the imperishable spirit._


The Dragon they refer to is Auriel, the Dragon God of Time. With Time unbound, all the other Aedra will unbind themselves and Mundus will dissolve. It is their ultimate goal to unmake the physical world because they see Mundus as a prison, and mortality as a curse.

We know this based on .

"_But this was a trick. As Lorkhan knew, this world contained more limitations than not and was therefore hardly a thing of Anu at all. Mundus was the House of Sithis. As their aspects began to die off, many of the et'Ada vanished completely. Some escaped, like Magnus, and that is why there are no limitations to magic. Others, like Y'ffre, transformed themselves into the Ehlnofey, the Earthbones, so that the whole world might not die. Some had to marry and make children just to last. Each generation was weaker than the last, and soon there were Aldmer. Darkness caved in. Lorkhan made armies out of the weakest souls and named them Men, and they brought Sithis into every quarter._"


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm confused,are the nine divines the aedra or a completely deferent entities?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 22, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> I'm confused,are the nine divines the aedra or a completely deferent entities?



The terms Divine and Aedra often overlap, but the term Aedra is Aldmeri and it has an exact definition.

Aedra means "our ancestors". The beings who agreed with Lorkhan to create Mundus and allowed themselves to die physically are Aedra. Some beings are Divines, but not Aedra. Arkay and Talos began as mortals, but ascended to godhood. They have similar abilities to the Aedra but are not Aedra. They were not present for Convention, the creation of the physical universe.

The spirits who refused to participate were the Daedra. This gets a little complicated, though, because Meridia was originally a Magna Ge, a third type of god called the "Star Orphans", but she became a Daedra when she consorted with them. Malacath was once the etada Trinimac, and Boethiah ate him to turn him into Malacath. It could be argued that while Meridia and Malacath are classified as Daedric Princes, they are not Daedra by the exact definition because they were not original spirits who refused Lorkhan's offer, but were tricked into abandoning their beliefs later.


*Clarification on terms.

Magne Ge or Magna Ge (spellings fluctuate) are the Star Orphans. They are neither Aedra nor Daedra. They are the sons and daughters of Magnus/Magic, who built the diagrams for Mundus but abandoned the project at the last moment. Thus he did not refuse to help, but he did not die, and he and his followers became the sun and stars. Auriel and the other Elvish gods used these as portals to enter Aetherius later. 

"Etada" refers to spirits between divine and mortal, beings like Y'ffre, Morihaus, Pelinal Whitestrake, etc. They are similar to the concept of Demigods in Greek Mythology. Many of them are worshiped as gods, but are not Aedra. Trinimac was the strongest etada, who cut out Lorkhan's heart, but he became the weakest Daedra, Malacath.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2012)

Ah, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2012)

I see. Was akatosh one of the aedra who helped lokhan? If so are the nine divines considered weaker than the daedra? Because akatosh defeated mehrunes Dagon rather easily. Dagon is probably the strongest among the daedra maybe except for Boeithia.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Ah, thanks for clearing that up



You're welcome. It's very complicated and I don't understand all the hows and whys of how it works either. I'll be the first to admit I don't understand how Meridia and Malacath became Daedra, or where the Ehlnofey came from, or whether Dragons are etada or Ehlnofey. 

Ehlnofey is a whole other puzzle. They're the spirits who became too weak to be gods any more and had to reproduce to survive, and eventually became Elves, Men and Beast Races. Dragons never reproduced, but they're not Aedra or Daedra. I'm not sure how I'd classify them.



steveht93 said:


> I see. Was akatosh one of the aedra who helped lokhan? If so are the nine divines considered weaker than the daedra? Because akatosh defeated mehrunes Dagon rather easily. Dagon is probably the strongest among the daedra maybe except for Boeithia.




Akatosh is another name for the Aldmeri god Auriel. The name "Akatosh" was used by Falmer, Ayleids and the Direnni, and is recognized by the Dunmer as well. 

Akatosh was actually the first spirit who accepted Lorkhan's idea to take physical form. He represents Time. Without Time, neither space nor linearity can take shape, so he's often the chief of divine pantheons, but not always. The Nords consider him an enemy deity, and almost refused to join the Empire because their principle god was a dragon and an elvish god.

On Mundus, if an Aedra can summon an avatar, his powers are much stronger than any Daedra who can manifest. That's because they are Mundus itself, so their powers here are near limitless. Notice Dagon still wounded him to the point of death, but the fight was not exactly close. 

Dagon is actually considered one of the weakest Daedra by most of the others, because he is not very subtle and it easily manipulated by both mortals and other Daedra. He's physically strong but gullible and prone to hubris. I'd say the more subtle Daedra are the most dangerous. Sheogorath, Molag Bal, Hermaeus Mora, Vaermina, Mephala, Namira, Boethiah, Azura etc.


----------



## steveht93 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks bro. On the subject of dragons,arnt they natives from Akavir? How can they be etada or ehlnofy? Unless the dragons from Akavir are considered deferent than those who follow alduin and such. Granted,I have never seen a red or black dragon in the game except alduin and odhaving.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 22, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> Thanks bro. On the subject of dragons,arnt they natives from Akavir? How can they be etada or ehlnofy? Unless the dragons from Akavir are considered deferent than those who follow alduin and such. Granted,I have never seen a red or black dragon in the game except alduin and odhaving.




Our sources of Akaviri lore are questionable, especially since older sources like _Mysterious Akavir_ have no publication date or author, and newer evidence from Oblivion and Skyrim supports the idea from the _Anuad_ that the Tsaesci are human shaped and not literal snakes. 

Akavir was probably once connected to Tamriel, as was Yokuda and other continents. One or two creation myths mention a war between the Ehlnofey and the Hist that sunk large portions of the world under the sea and separated the continents. 

Perhaps the Dragons once lived all over, but eventually only lived on Atmora and Akavir. Alduin recognizes the sword Dragonbane as a weapon of his ancient enemies and comments on it sometimes if the player wields it. This is odd because nothing in the game suggests Alduin ever lived in Akavir. That raises questions. Perhaps the Akaviri races left Atmora like the Nords, and the Katana was an Atmoran weapon. 

I'd take the sources that claim Akavir is the original home of Dragons with a grain of salt these days. It might be metaphorical or simply a misunderstanding. We know very little about Akavir, its people or history. All we have are their artifacts and conflicting reports about their biology*. My guess is that there's some connection between Nords, the Akaviri, Dragons, Akavir, Atmora and Tamriel but the devs either haven't noodled it all out yet or leave blanks in it to keep us guessing.

*Even the sources that speak of times they came to Tamriel, and even ruled Tamriel for a short while, their physical shape is unclear and varies from source to source. The biggest question is why they care about Tamriel, or the Dragonborn concept. Why do they know what a Dragonborn is? That might be evidence of some ancient knowledge of Tamrielic lore, or evidence there is a cultural and blood connection between Nords and Tsaesci. Who knows? _Children of the Sky_ claims the Tsaesci can even use the Thu'um (they call it a kiai and many of their swordsmen have mastery of it) and _Disaster at Ionith_ claims they can summon storms, which is a Shout we can learn in Skyrim.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> They already have been. They're dead. All of them.
> 
> That's how Nirn exists. They came from an infinite place, before time or space existed, but they limited themselves so mortals could exist. They drained every ounce of their physical and spiritual presence, and they're all dead. Through effort and special circumstances they can be temporarily revived or invoked, but they can never exist as themselves again, and if they did the universe would dissolve into chaos again.



I was almost going to ask about Akatosh in TES IV when I started reading.

It reminds me of Boethiah's line, "A god? Most surely not! When was the last time you saw any signs of Aedra in he world?"

So, if they're dead with no exceptions, Talos being a divine is a complete fallacy then.

And one more thing. Does this mean the people are fools for worshipping dead gods?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I was almost going to ask about Akatosh in TES IV when I started reading.




An avatar. A weakened, temporary aspect of a dead god invoked by smashing a divine artifact filled with his blood, a  portion of his soul and the souls of all the Emperors between Alessia and Uriel VII. And Martin's blood.




> It reminds me of Boethiah's line, "A god? Most surely not! When was the last time you saw any signs of Aedra in he world?"



Check under your feet. They are the earth.



> So, if they're dead with no exceptions, Talos being a divine is a complete fallacy then.



. He is a Divine indeed. He's just not an Aedra.



> And one more thing. Does this mean the people are fools for worshipping dead gods?



Those gods existed, and neither people nor the world would exist without their sacrifice. It's no more or less foolish than worshiping Daedra or nothing at all in the context of this universe.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 22, 2012)

So all the gods(Akatosh, Mara, Arkay, Stendarr etc) are dead?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 22, 2012)

Vino said:


> So all the gods(Akatosh, Mara, Arkay, Stendarr etc) are dead?



Yes. 

Well. Arkay was not an Aedra, as I said. He's probably in Aetherius. Talos, too.

Of course, the Aedra might be too. Despite being dead.

It's complicated and we're never given a perfectly clear picture of just what remains of them and where it is, or what Aetherius truly is, but it's a common folk belief that their souls reside there, despite all their life force being depleted to create the bones of Nirn.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 22, 2012)

Well that's sucks...makes you wonder how the shrines work then...


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 22, 2012)

Vino said:


> Well that's sucks...makes you wonder how the shrines work then...



Whatever do you mean? 

Just because they're dead doesn't mean they can't move. Doesn't stop the Crow, does it? 

Shor, in particular, often forgets he is dead. His dead heart sustained the Tribunal and House Dagoth for thousands of years, and his avatars such as Pelinal Whitestrake and Ysmir Wulfharth performed mighty deeds on Nirn after his physical death.

Death is a complicated thing for immortals. It's not perfectly final or complete. Just use Dragons as an example. They never really die, even when the Dragonborn absorbs their souls. They just change shape.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 22, 2012)

Ah so you mean their physical shape is dead but their spirit is still moving..gotcha.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 22, 2012)

Vino said:


> Ah so you mean their physical shape is dead but their spirit is still moving..gotcha.



Yes.

In a sense. But it weakened even their spirits immensely to create and sustain Nirn, and I assume not very much of them remain, and they probably spend most of their time slumbering or something, but they are veritably still a presence because belief and worship sustains them, and they can and do give blessings and cure diseases. 

The same applies to other lesser gods and demigods who were not Aedra but who have since physically stopped functioning for various reasons. Many of the Altmer's gods were ascended immortals. Phynaster, Syrabane, etc. It's ironic their big argument against Talos was that he began life as a mortal. So did like half their pantheon. It didn't offend them that he was a mortal, but that he was a _man_. Man represents the acceptance of Mundus. Man is the chosen child of Talos son of Lorkhan, son of Sithis son of Padomay son of Talos son of Lorkhan (It's oh so very convoluted I know.)


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 22, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that when you use the Marked for Death shout with more than the first word the Dragonborn seems to say "LUN LUN AUS!" instead of "KRII LUN AUS!" like he/she is supposed to?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 22, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Has anyone else noticed that when you use the Marked for Death shout with more than the first word the Dragonborn seems to say "LUN LUN AUS!" instead of "KRII LUN AUS!" like he/she is supposed to?



A lot of the Shouts seem glitched in some way, in my experience.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 23, 2012)

*kills dragon in presence of children*

"In all my years I've never seen such a thing."

Shut the fuck up, little girl. You're 10 years old and the guy standing next to you is a goddamn elf.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 23, 2012)

Which Vampire mod do you think I should get?



or




The first one seems to imitate traditional vampires, while the second one still stays true to Skyrim vampires, but makes being a vampire less taxing[optional].


----------



## Anarch (Sep 23, 2012)

I've played with Better Vampires , it's great but i uninstalled it when Dawnguard came out - didn't know if it would be compatible.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 23, 2012)

I always enjoy reading Pilaf's posts. Skyrim was my first TES game, so it's always nice to learn the lore behind the TES universe.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 23, 2012)

Anarch said:


> I've played with Better Vampires , it's great but i uninstalled it when Dawnguard came out - didn't know if it would be compatible.



According to the creator of the mod it is 100% compatible. Though the other mod, the one with the more realistic vampires is semi compatible. There are some problems here and there.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 23, 2012)

Ok, just climbed up the top of the mountain, talked to Parthunax and found out what an elder scroll was. Which  I have been wondering for a long time. Never played any of these game before. Are they all just MacGuffins in each one? Is it like the Triforce, and am I Link in another incarnation of Hyrule?


----------



## -JT- (Sep 23, 2012)

Legend of Zelda analogy for Skyrim?

I like it


----------



## Bringer (Sep 23, 2012)

For the new Herthfire mod you are only allowed to adopt 3 children 

But give you an optional 4 children who have bad life, on top of the children already at the honorhall orphanage! Dang it! I was gonna adopt then all and make an army of slaves children!


Edit: Wait there are more children you can adopt if you kill there parents .

hopefully there is a mod that lets you adopt all of them......also I hear there is a mod that allows your children to follow and fight for you. Also speaking of children, if Hroki is in the child class? And if you kill her parents could you adopt her 


Edit: Damn...14 possible adoptions....that means I must get the kill children mod, and kill the ones with no interesting character....and adopt the rest[its how my mind works! If I can't have them then no one can ]


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 23, 2012)

Blitzomaru said:


> Ok, just climbed up the top of the mountain, talked to Parthunax and found out what an elder scroll was. Which  I have been wondering for a long time. Never played any of these game before. Are they all just MacGuffins in each one? Is it like the Triforce, and am I Link in another incarnation of Hyrule?



The Scrolls are pieces of the Godhead that are left over from the very beginning.

They're older than the Divines and Daedra. They're older than Anu and Sithis. All the gods fear them. Their power is fundamental and absolute, but can be altered through mortal ambition. 

They tell all possible futures. Every single one. Reading them can cause you to go blind if you're not properly trained, and even if you are, you go blind after years of studying them anyway. The Ancestor Moth Cult in Cyrodill is dedicated to the Scrolls, and tied in with Julianos, although the Scrolls are older and more powerful than Julianos, Xarxes, Hermaeus Mora or any other god of wisdom and knowledge.

Paarthurnax says Alduin fears the Scroll because it represents words with bones far older than his. The Scrolls are also completely indestructible. They can never be destroyed, but they choose their own masters and sometimes just disappear without explanation. That's why the Ancestor Moth Priests have to sometimes go hunting for them again, even the ones they already had back at their monasteries. 

Remember that the one force in Tamriel stronger than an Elder Scrolls is the Hero himself. Zurin Arctus said "Each event is preceded by prophecy, but without the hero there is no event." The events of Dawnguard proved that an Elder Scroll can be defied, and the Hero can choose NOT to enact a prophecy that is read. The Scroll tells all potential futures though, so it's not exactly as if it's been "defeated", just one Prophecy.


----------



## Bringer (Sep 23, 2012)

Dang it 

I lost my break away cable for my wired xbox controller. Now I am going to have to play Skyrim using the keyboard 

any recommended keyboard controllers that make playing easier?


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 23, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Dang it
> 
> I lost my break away cable for my wired xbox controller. Now I am going to have to play Skyrim using the keyboard
> 
> any recommended keyboard controllers that make playing easier?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2012)

I love playing Skryim with my keyboard and mouse. pek


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 24, 2012)

I honestly couldn't imagine playing this with a controller. Its like people who play Arkham City on PC with the keyboard.... WHY????


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 24, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> The Scrolls are pieces of the Godhead that are left over from the very beginning.
> 
> They're older than the Divines and Daedra. They're older than Anu and Sithis.
> 
> ...



wait what? how does the elder scrolls precede them when they were created by the aedra?


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> wait what? how does the elder scrolls precede them when they were created by the aedra?



There's a simple answer to that, the Aedra didn't create the Elder Scrolls.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 24, 2012)

heylove said:


> There's a simple answer to that, the Aedra didn't create the Elder Scrolls.



They didn't randomly spawn, right?


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 24, 2012)

In fact, they did.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 24, 2012)

The Elder Scrolls are kind of like little parcels of lucid dreaming... the Godhead becomes self-aware in a small way, allowing the participants of the dream to fathom the infinite possible paths before them... but complete awareness for any extended period of time is an impossibility. The Godhead might wake up, and then pfffffffffft, Todd Howard's out of a job.

Hence the inevitable blindness.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 24, 2012)

Can you link some pictures here using the image tags? I can't view it at work. Maybe copy over the info on the front page too please?


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 24, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Can you link some pictures here using the image tags? I can't view it at work. Maybe copy over the info on the front page too please?




*Spoiler*: _pics_ 










*Spoiler*: _blah blah blah akatsuki blah blah blah_ 





> This overhaul is made with the purpose to groups together some mods about Akatsuki.
> Some of the mods are made by me, others, are only conversion, so the credits goes to the original modders, I will add also others mods if I get the permission.
> Instead making new sigle mods I will add my new creations or conversions to this overhaul, I will also add some of my previous mods to this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 24, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> *Spoiler*: _pics_



                       .


----------



## soulnova (Sep 24, 2012)

So, I tried to stay true destruction mage and realized I couldn't. I'm Lvl+20 and when confronted with other mages, they rape me. Not even Lydia with all Epic Elven Armor can defend me. It is not pretty. 

I'm training archery+sneaking now, trying to keep the one handed to a minimum. Every time I get to the College of Winterhold, a fucking blood dragon appears. 
 

Funny thing, in my previous plays I never did the College's quests. I was very, VERY, surprised when I went to retrieve the Staff of Magnus. Saw all the skeletons in the courtyard, realized the door closed after a couple of seconds and decided to make a choke point on the little hallway. 

*opens door*
*shoots one, alerting the others*
*opens the door again*
FUS RO DAH!!
*FUCKING SKELETAL DRAGON SPROUTS FROM THE GROUND*
:wah

"Ah, I see how the rest were killed."


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2012)

I saw it and immediately linked it here.

I didn't actually review it first.

But it's really just the same old Akatsuki robe, a headband, and that's about it.

BUT

If you combine it with  and the  mods, you could reasonably make yourself an Itachi.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Sep 24, 2012)

all those unique MS are awesome, even Shukaku eyes.

is there a single mod to add them whit not the entire overhaul?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 24, 2012)

There's a , but there isn't nearly the same selection.

I like the overhaul one better.  There's nothing like building up a Fuuton: Rasen Shuriken and unleashing that friend, or paralyzing someone with a look with Tsukuyomi...


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 24, 2012)

Luiz said:


> They didn't randomly spawn, right?



The Aedra were created, too.

There are older things than them.

Hell, the current Aedra aren't even the original ones. Alduin has eaten them all billions of times.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 24, 2012)

Trying to understand Alduin is confusing. Was he there at the very existance of mankind? And why isn't he included within Mer lore?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 24, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Trying to understand Alduin is confusing. Was he there at the very existance of mankind?



He comes at the end, not the beginning, but there's some engrained cultural memory of the last end I guess. Note that THIS Kalpa's Alduin is different. A lot of things about THIS Kalpa are different. It's implied in previous Kalpas there was no Talos etc. In fact, it's implied in the majority of them, he devours the world before the First Era begins. 




> And why isn't he included within Mer lore?



In a way, he is. 

The Mer want to dissolve Mundus. It just so happens once every Kalpa that happens. Perhaps they don't perceive it the same way, but there it is.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

That Alduin lore is pretty deep. I think I'll hurt my brain if I go further and learn more about him.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> That Alduin lore is pretty deep. I think I'll hurt my brain if I go further and learn more about him.




The most important thing to realize is that Alduin as we meet him in Skyrim is not Alduin as he was literally meant to be. Akatosh created this aspect of himself for a specific purpose, but in this Kalpa it developed a mind of its own and abandoned the purpose. It chose to rule over mortals, which was Akatosh's place, instead of devouring all the world so it could begin again as was intended.

It could be argued that Akatosh himself changed during this Kalpa, by sending people capable of stopping his "firstborn son" (Only really a son in the way the man Jesus is supposed to be the son of God, which is to say it's more complex than that). Like Talos, the player in Skyrim is a bit of a Shezarrine, an aspect of Lorkhan, who is Akatosh's other half. 

He even admits as much to Alessia on her deathbed:

_"... and left you to gather sinew with my other half, who will bring light thereby to that mortal idea that brings [the Gods] great joy, that is, freedom, which even the Heavens do not truly know, [which is] why our Father, the... [Text lost]... in those first [days/spirits/swirls] before Convention... that which we echoed in our earthly madness. [Let us] now take you Up. We will [show] our true faces... [which eat] one another in amnesia each Age."_

Note that while Alduin refers to Akatosh as his father, Akatosh here refers to another who is his own father, and claims to support a new idea called Freedom. This is the idea Talos would later fortify, as is explained in Boethiah's Summoning Day:
_
You ask what of the Empire's collapse, of new lords? I will tell you, that is what I am speaking of already. Is not the Talos Cult more persecuted than ever? The cycle need not continue - the end comes by many roads, it may be destruction or fulfillment. Do not listen to the lies. The usurpers of the East, or the West. The triadic gods wars against Talos, and would have him removed, for he sets the stars in stone which could spell their doom. They come before they are anticipated, for unless they do they may never come at all; *Alduin is their antecessor, but only if Hjalti fails. Talos holds back the divines of the next world. This is why he became a divine of this one - divine yet unanticipated, thus his uniqueness. He upholds the dividing lines of the cosmos. Defends romance lest we lose it the pit of singularity.*_


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

What is a Kalpa?


----------



## dream (Sep 24, 2012)

A kalpa is basically the cycle of time/world.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 25, 2012)

Are Hjalti and Tiber Septim two individuals that represent different aspects of Talos, or are they both the same person?

I've been confused about this ever since I looked into the details behind the Old Hroldan quest and read The Arcturian Heresy. Hjalti is said to be from High Rock (which conflicts with Nordic tales of Talos being from Atmora) and came to be called Talos by the Nords after several military victories. It would make sense that he were in fact Talos... why else would the Ghost identify the player as Hjalti? Maybe what he sees as a specter is that you are Dragonborn? Wouldn't that give more weight to the claim that Tiber Septim was indeed the Hjalti from heretical texts?

Or is it that Wuulferth and Hjalti are both aspects of Talos/Tiber Septim, the former being the one known as Ysmir?

The whole thing is somewhat of a... the Germans have a word for it... um... ah, yes!

_*Klausterfokken.*_


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 25, 2012)

Thats why I'm a bigger fan of Fallout lore really.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 25, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> The most important thing to realize is that Alduin as we meet him in Skyrim is not Alduin as he was literally meant to be. Akatosh created this aspect of himself for a specific purpose, but in this Kalpa it developed a mind of its own and abandoned the purpose. It chose to rule over mortals, which was Akatosh's place, instead of devouring all the world so it could begin again as was intended.



If Alduin originally was a force devoid of personality, why does Paarthurnax call him his brother?



Pilaf said:


> The Aedra were created, too.
> 
> There are older things than them.
> 
> Hell, the current Aedra aren't even the original ones. Alduin has eaten them all billions of times.



 I can see the TES lore is pretty huge. 

It's surprising that the makers put that much effort into it.



soulnova said:


> So, I tried to stay true destruction mage and realized I couldn't. I'm Lvl+20 and when confronted with other mages, they rape me. Not even Lydia with all Epic Elven Armor can defend me. It is not pretty.
> 
> I'm training archery+sneaking now, trying to keep the one handed to a minimum. Every time I get to the College of Winterhold, a fucking blood dragon appears.
> 
> ...



That's your own fault, my pure mage hardly ever got assraped.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 25, 2012)

Talos is hjalti, Wuulferth(the 1st underking) learned with shor the secrets of the Rejuvenating Shout(the one that Shor/Lorkhan Used to Turn all nords into babies to save them from the daedra), Wulferth mastered the shouts and became the 1st underking, thus gaining the title of shezarrine, which he passed to Hjalti/talos during the battle of the Reach which he became a legend, during this time Wuulferth's main plan was to conquer Morrowind(and killing the tribunal) and banish Alessia's followers from skyrim, but Talos Starscreamed Wuulfarth.

and yeah Dagon is Alduin's Bitch!


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 25, 2012)

And the latest wielder of the title, Dovahkiin.

"You are Ysmir now, the Dragon of the North. Harken to it."


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 25, 2012)

Luiz said:


> And the latest wielder of the title, Dovahkiin.
> 
> " Meyz nu Ysmir, Dovahsebrom. Dahmaan daar rok."




Fixed that for ya. 


The thought just occurred to me... since Titus Mede II is assassinated by the Dark Brotherhood regardless of the player's choices in TES:V, where does that leave the Thalmor? Would they use the opportunity to wreak havoc on Tamriel again, or would they sit back and relish the ensuing shitstorm of succession?

Did Mede have any heirs? Surely he had some kids... otherwise the Empire would be thrown back into the period after Martin Septim's death when warlords fought for the Imperial throne.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 25, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Fixed that for ya.
> 
> 
> The thought just occurred to me... since Titus Mede II is assassinated by the Dark Brotherhood regardless of the player's choices in TES:V, where does that leave the Thalmor? Would they use the opportunity to wreak havoc on Tamriel again, or would they sit back and relish the ensuing shitstorm of succession?
> ...



If you speak to Arngeir after the Greybeards' greeting speech, he gives you that translation.
__

Ondolemar foreshadows a next war when you talk to him in Elenwen's party. 

That would be one way for it to happen.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 25, 2012)

Luiz said:


> If Alduin originally was a force devoid of personality, why does Paarthurnax call him his brother?




Because the Alduin of this Kalpa or cycle of existence is new/different. I could have sworn we've covered this already, in great detail. 

The usual cycle is that Creation happens, and Men and Elves war for a brief time period of a few thousand years, then Alduin the World Eater arrives and destroys the anchors of Mundus, and it starts all over. 

Theoretically, that's happened every single time up until now. I'm not even sure there was a race called the Dovah in previous ones, or that Alduin was one physical Dragon. Apparently some things unfolded differently this time around.

Also, you're taking the "brothers" thing entirely too literally. They're in two physical bodies, but they're the same dude. Paarthurnax is the part of Alduin that wants Men to win. He won this time around. There's a lot of soul twin pairs in TES. This is the newest in a long line. (In fact, all Dragons are the same dude. They're all Akatosh. Every single one. Consider it a very real and physical multiple personality disorder.)




Kahvehane said:


> Fixed that for ya.
> 
> 
> The thought just occurred to me... since Titus Mede II is assassinated by the Dark Brotherhood regardless of the player's choices in TES:V, where does that leave the Thalmor? Would they use the opportunity to wreak havoc on Tamriel again, or would they sit back and relish the ensuing shitstorm of succession?
> ...




According to my math and what we knew about the Septim Emperor lifespans before them, I'd guess Titus Mede II was somewhere between the fifth and seventh Emperor of the Fourth Empire. Not only would he himself have multiple children and grandchildren at his advanced age, but there should be literally hundreds of other descendants from Titus Mede I - so plenty of legitimate claimants to the throne. Sure, there may be some disagreement as to which Mede takes it, but there's no shortage of Medes.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 25, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Because the Alduin of this Kalpa or cycle of existence is new/different. I could have sworn we've covered this already, in great detail.
> 
> The usual cycle is that Creation happens, and Men and Elves war for a brief time period of a few thousand years, then Alduin the World Eater arrives and destroys the anchors of Mundus, and it starts all over.
> 
> ...



Just to make it clear, is every word of this based on official lore or is it part theory?


----------



## dream (Sep 25, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Just to make it clear, is every word of this based on official lore or is it part theory?



Lore and perhaps a tiny bit of theory.  There are mentions of kalpas being eaten again and again in various books.  I'm just not sure about the Men and Elves warring as I can't remember stumbling across such a thing.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 25, 2012)

The more you think about the idea of the previous kalpas that have come and gone within the realm of TES lore, the more the idea of the Godhead begins to make sense.

It's like the past kalpas are all dreams of the Godhead, and Alduin is a recurring element of the dreams that causes them to end, forcing the Godhead awake. The knowledge of the previous kalpas is retained within each dream that follows because the Godhead remembers those dreams, and that knowledge is passed on subconsciously in some way within the "world" of every next dream (Have you ever had a dream that seemed like a continuance of a dream you had at some point before? Like that, only on a much larger scale) - indelible impressions of the past carved into the face of each new kalpa. And the Dragonborn's defeat of Alduin serves the purpose of prolonging the dream, but only in the sense that it prohibits this particular recurring element from ending the dream. There are different stages of sleep, after all; there's all kinds of stuff that could trigger the waking of the Godhead. But as many have previously stated, this kalpa/dream is special. The heroes resist the triggers and bring the ebb and flow of the dream into balance, preventing extreme situations that would break the dream, and allowing the world of TES to continue its existence.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 25, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> The more you think about the idea of the previous kalpas that have come and gone within the realm of TES lore, the more the idea of the Godhead begins to make sense.
> 
> It's like the past kalpas are all dreams of the Godhead, and Alduin is a recurring element of the dreams that causes them to end, forcing the Godhead awake. The knowledge of the previous kalpas is retained within each dream that follows because the Godhead remembers those dreams, and that knowledge is passed on subconsciously in some way within the "world" of every next dream (Have you ever had a dream that seemed like a continuance of a dream you had at some point before? Like that, only on a much larger scale) - indelible impressions of the past carved into the face of each new kalpa. And the Dragonborn's defeat of Alduin serves the purpose of prolonging the dream, but only in the sense that it prohibits this particular recurring element from ending the dream. There are different stages of sleep, after all; there's all kinds of stuff that could trigger the waking of the Godhead. But as many have previously stated, this kalpa/dream is special. The heroes resist the triggers and bring the ebb and flow of the dream into balance, preventing extreme situations that would break the dream, and allowing the world of TES to continue its existence.



It's just as Paarthurnax put it,

 "Maybe you only balance the forces that work to quicken the end of this world.
 (...) 
Those who try to hasten the End, may delay it. Those who work to delay the End, may bring it closer."


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 25, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Just to make it clear, is every word of this based on official lore or is it part theory?



It's lore but it's also context and a wider understanding of the borrowed words being used here.

Kalpas are very important concepts in Ancient Hinduism and there are similar concepts in many far eastern belief systems of our own world.

Dragons believe strongly in the cyclical nature of reality. Of the death and rebirth of the multiverse. Of the Egg of Time and how it constantly gives birth to itself. Paarthurnax's dialogue only scratches the surface of this. You'd have to look into the real world source material to understand more. In a nutshell, it's the whole concept of "a world within a world" or "a self within the self". Alduin is the son of Akatosh in that mystical, oriental "giving birth to one's self" kind of fashion. Hindu terminology was used for a reason here. We're meant to noodle this stuff out. The Dragons are religiously very close to this, as a race. Their chief deity is even called Bormahu or Brahma.

edit: Michael Kirkbride invented many of the more esoteric concepts in TES lore and heavily borrowed from real world mythology. Vicec's Lessons come from Crowley primarily with other sources. The Dragon stuff and several other religious concepts in TES are based on oriental mythology. A lot of the Alessian Order  stuff from Cyrodill is based heavily on Islam, Gnostic Christianity and Zoroastrianism. He even directly compares Marukh to Mohammad in personal commentary. Note the inflections and uses of certain words. It's meant to echo real world history and belief.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 25, 2012)

You know I've been thinking about this a lot ever since I started getting into the lore (and now I feel the connection is far more than coincidental), but the idea of cyclical time and Akatosh being the god of time, the _dragon_ of time, and with dragons and time sometimes being used interchangeably within various metaphors... it seems to be _directly_ taken from the idea of the ouroboros - the serpent devouring its tail that represents the notion that the "end returns to the beginning", particularly in the sense of something constantly re-creating itself. In relation to the universe, it signifies the _eternal return_. It has always been, and shall continue to be; much like the phoenix, dying and being reborn from the ashes.


----------



## soulnova (Sep 26, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> You know I've been thinking about this a lot ever since I started getting into the lore (and now I feel the connection is far more than coincidental), but the idea of cyclical time and Akatosh being the god of time, the _dragon_ of time, and with dragons and time sometimes being used interchangeably within various metaphors... it seems to be _directly_ taken from the idea of the *ouroboros - the serpent devouring its tail that represents the notion that the "end returns to the beginning", particularly in the sense of something constantly re-creating itself. In relation to the universe, it signifies the eternal return. It has always been, and shall continue to be*; much like the phoenix, dying and being reborn from the ashes.


----------



## Eki (Sep 26, 2012)

On my second play through. This time I've stuck just playing on Master difficulty rather than moving up one difficulty at a time as i got stronger. At level 43? right now and i'm still weak as fuck.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 26, 2012)

were you a melee? an archer? mage?

best style on masters is a stealthy range but transitioning to melee after that is hell


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 26, 2012)

So I beat the game. Had to resort to cheat codes to skip ahead because my version got hung up 8 different times. Didn't do some sidequests but I spent a good week and a half  doing most. Interesting game, but I really didn't feel that it was as 'epic' as people made it out to be. Enjoyed it, but not enough to warrant additional playthroughs. 

PC version can be glitchy as hell. If it wasn't for people saying how to skip ahead in quests, I'd be restarting every day and hoping I don't hit the same glitch...Without a structured storyline its very tough to know where you are in regards to the story unless you've played through previously. And the Elder scroll was basically a macguffin that I used once, and that was it. Im not trying to say its a bad game, just that it's a bit too non-linear for me. Character customization was excellent and being able to make yourself a multitude of classes or a jack of all trades was very well. But I never really felt more than a messenger or gopher...


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 26, 2012)

Console users have the same problem. Just be lucky you can use the master race console. The true gift of the dragon born.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 26, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> -snip-
> (In fact, all Dragons are the same dude. They're all Akatosh. Every single one. Consider it a very real and physical multiple personality disorder.)
> -snip-


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 26, 2012)

I fucking love the Italian Spiderman.

But yeah. It's one of THOSE moments. 

The Godhead is hinted at by multiple in game sources but never quite spoken of directly. It's always in the background. That's what Pelinal meant by "our father" and "let me show you our true faces" etc.

That's also why when Alessia's spirit re appeared to Marukh she spoke of a single all powerful god rather than the Divines she once promoted. She saw things out there. 

Monotheism doesn't really have a huge place in Tamrielic lore, and in fact even those who know of GHARTOK* recognize he's not the ONLY god because he fragmented, but the whole Alessian Hegemony era was sort of like the Crusades, and it was interesting for a number of reasons, but it didn't exactly accomplish most of the goals it set out to. About the only really major thing to come out of it was the Dragon Break, and scholars debate whether this event really happened or if it had the intended consequences if it did. Other, more tragic events include the last Ayleid cities being brutally sacked, even those allied with Cyrodill, and the Alessian Order getting killed by King Wulfharth in Skyrim, and the old Nordic pantheon reinstated.

*Not really what he's called. That word actually means "Hand" in the Ehlnofex, but it's the closest associated term that's used in the sources.


----------



## The World (Sep 26, 2012)

-JT- said:


> I definitely want the next game set in the Summerset Isles (yes, I'm a Helf fanboy)
> 
> Although Elsweyr(?) would be good too. Dem cats





Death-kun said:


> Cats
> 
> Cats everywhere!



*SkyrimProvement: Moonpath to Elsweyr*


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 26, 2012)

Except, of course, as we learn in "The Great War" and other sources, the province of Elsweyr split into two kingdoms again. So there technically isn't an Elsweyr right now. Although this is contradicted by in-game dialogue by Khajiit. Maybe they simply refuse to acknowledge the political climate down there right now.


----------



## Frostman (Sep 26, 2012)

Hmm i though Elsweyr joined the dominion because the Thalmor where the ones(or claimed) that returned the two moons.


----------



## Eki (Sep 26, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> were you a melee? an archer? mage?
> 
> best style on masters is a stealthy range but transitioning to melee after that is hell



Melee/Stealth/Archer. 

My stealth is at 100, Archery 90 i think, Melee at 90, and my Light Armor is at 86. I don't have the Sneak tree maxed out because that would just be lame as hell. I recently just started improving my Smithing tree because my armor is just too weak. And i've also been dabbling with enchantments because Mages give me hell. 

I was trying to not have to resort to using smithing and enchanting on my second play through because I became OP as fuck on my first.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 26, 2012)

The only reason I wish it were possible to avoid using the smithing skill is...

Having to make iron daggers.

One billion MOTHERFUCKING DAGGERS.

Making jewelry helps a little, but you still will have to craft iron daggers mostly.


----------



## Eki (Sep 26, 2012)

Haha yeah. I did that on my first playthrough. Now i just take what ever i kill from the dungeons and make em' better.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

The World said:


> *SkyrimProvement: Moonpath to Elsweyr*



That cat is so sexy..


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The only reason I wish it were possible to avoid using the smithing skill is...
> 
> Having to make iron daggers.
> 
> ...



Just craft as much as you can in your highest material skill. So once you get steel, craft in steel. Once you get dwarven (easiest to do besides iron, because there's plenty of ore and metal pieces out there), do them, ect.

Leveled up at a reasonable rate like that, instead of endlessly doing iron.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 27, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Just craft as much as you can in your highest material skill. So once you get steel, craft in steel. Once you get dwarven (easiest to do besides iron, because there's plenty of ore and metal pieces out there), do them, ect.
> 
> Leveled up at a reasonable rate like that, instead of endlessly doing iron.



Dwarven is actually a pain in the ass to make, since you need both iron *and* steel ingots to craft Dwarven arms and armor. Orcish is easier, imo, and Ebony is easiest.

Another bit of advice - make a weapon/piece of armor, give it a lucrative enchantment (like Banish or Paralysis) if you have Arcane Blacksmith, and IMPROVE IT AT A GRINDSTONE/WORKBENCH. The new system for Smithing is cost-oriented. Get some Fortify Smithing gear, chug down a potion of the same, and grind/hammer away at your creations. Like I've said before - the more _expensive_ your final product is, the more experience you'll get for the skill. And make sure you use the Warrior Stone and get a good night's sleep at the inn or your home (provided you aren't a devout follower of Hircine).


Btw, there's an app for Android called "The Elder Scrolls books" that has all of the in-game books from Daggerfall through Skyrim that you read at your leisure. The best part is it's free. Just thought that might be of interest to some of you. I have it and I love it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm not too fond of the anorexic face that vampirism gives you.

I hope the new vampire design from Dawnguard is different on that aspect. Pale skin and different eyes are enough change for me.



Kahvehane said:


> Dwarven is actually a pain in the ass to make, since you need both iron *and* steel ingots to craft Dwarven arms and armor. Orcish is easier, imo, and Ebony is easiest.
> 
> Another bit of advice - make a weapon/piece of armor, give it a lucrative enchantment (like Banish or Paralysis) if you have Arcane Blacksmith, and IMPROVE IT AT A GRINDSTONE/WORKBENCH. The new system for Smithing is cost-oriented. Get some Fortify Smithing gear, chug down a potion of the same, and grind/hammer away at your creations. Like I've said before - the more _expensive_ your final product is, the more experience you'll get for the skill. And make sure you use the Warrior Stone and get a good night's sleep at the inn or your home (provided you aren't a devout follower of Hircine).
> 
> ...



Do you have any idea at what level Banish/Paralysis enchanted weapons start spawning more often?


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Do you have any idea at what level Banish/Paralysis enchanted weapons start spawning more often?




Based on my experience I'd say high 30s to mid 40s is the point where they _begin_ to show up with some frequency, but by the upper 40s for certain they start appearing in droves. There's a chance you may find them as low as your 20s, but it isn't particularly common.


Also, something I forgot to mention in my previous post: experience from improving weapons and armor is determined by the DIFFERENCE in value of the item before and after improving. The more expensive it _becomes_, the more experience it will yield. Enchanted Ebony weapons can potentially fill up half the bar even with a Smithing skill in the 90s if you go from base strength to legendary with a single ingot.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 27, 2012)

I hate working up smithing, so I just go into the console to give myself 100. Dovah console rah.


----------



## Eki (Sep 27, 2012)

PC Master race? 

I noticed that after the update for the X360 my frames seem to slow down a bit.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 27, 2012)

Frostman said:


> Hmm i though Elsweyr joined the dominion because the Thalmor where the ones(or claimed) that returned the two moons.



The Khajiit rejoined.

Elsweyr didn't. It's not a thing. It's split back into the two ancient kingdoms it once was, Anequina and Pelletine. These kingdoms existed before the Third Era as well, and before that the deserts were split into dozens of smaller kingdoms.

edit: To reiterate, the Khajiit had a unified homeland for the briefest period of any of the major sentient races in history. Elsweyr didn't exist before the old Dominion, and really only lasted through the Third and part of the Fourth eras.

However, in antiquity despite being a disparate, divided people the Khajiit home lands extended farther into what is now Valenwood and Cyrodill. Topal the Pilot, an early Aldmeri cartographer, reported seeing them living around Lake Rumare, near the modern Imperial City, thousands of years ago. He also reported a variety of Orcs, Argonians, Nedic people and a now-extinct race of people with Birdlike features, although these could have been tribal Nedics wearing elaborate costumes. We know the Ayleids later favored a bird motif and wore feathers as well, but Topal would have been before them I think.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 27, 2012)

I have to ask, where are you guys getting all this lore from? Do you just pick it up from the games, or is there a ElderScrolls lore website or something? Was a book published?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 27, 2012)

Bergelmir said:


> I have to ask, where are you guys getting all this lore from? Do you just pick it up from the games, or is there a ElderScrolls lore website or something? Was a book published?




I'm loosely affiliated with Temple Zero. Not that I'm certain that means anything to anyone here. 

There are several websites that compile the books and lore from the games, but most of the posts I make here are from memory. I occasionally consult the Temple or the Library for spelling and pronunciation, or exact dates, but I'm pretty much your go to guy for TES lore. Every town has one, really, kinda like the town drunk or town retard.


edit:


*Spoiler*: __ 



 artwork by Michael Kirkbride




ALL HAIL REMAN CYRODILL, THE DRAGONBORN! WE OF THE SERPENT PALACE LAY DOWN OUR BLADES TO SCREAM PRAISES TO HIS HOLY NAME! WE BROTHERS FROM ACROSS MANY SEAS, WHO HAVE PAINTED OUR LOWER EYE-SCALES WITH WASABI SAUCE AND [TEXT LOST] AND AT LONG LAST, IN THE NINTH [TEXT LOST] AND AS THE SHATTERED REMAINS OF WORLDS SPIN THROUGH THE NIGHT SKY THAT IS NOT A NIGHT SKY [NUMINIT] UNTIL AT LONG LAST LOVE REIGNS SUPREME


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 27, 2012)

I finally can post the pictures of my characters here. 

Nord warrior, Skirnir. /Vampire



(vampire teeth showing)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Female Dark Elf mage, Faasnu. /Werewolf



Bosmer thief and assassin, Daechir.


Imperial, Pallia Albarn. One handed + Shield


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 27, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I'm loosely affiliated with Temple Zero. Not that I'm certain that means anything to anyone here.
> 
> There are several websites that compile the books and lore from the games, but most of the posts I make here are from memory. I occasionally consult the Temple or the Library for spelling and pronunciation, or exact dates, but I'm pretty much your go to guy for TES lore. Every town has one, really, kinda like the town drunk or town retard.
> 
> ...




Hurmmm. I guess I'll google-fu those sites then, and I'll check out Temple Zero. Thanks.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 28, 2012)

You won't find the real Temple Zero in google. It's a hidden site, like the Whirling School or the Argus Wake. But the site where some of the Monkey Truth lore gets posted comes up in Google. 

Also, you'll find a lot of stuff at The Imperial Library.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 28, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> You won't find the real Temple Zero in google. It's a hidden site, like the Whirling School or the Argus Wake. But the site where some of the Monkey Truth lore gets posted comes up in Google.
> 
> Also, you'll find a lot of stuff at The Imperial Library.



Why is the site hidden?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 28, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Why is the site hidden?



Honestly, I shouldn't even be talking about it here. 

It's not important.

The UESP and the Imperial Library are wonderful sources for lore. They both compile all the in-game books, but TIL is my home base because I like the out of game lore there, like Dev interviews and obscure texts. Out-of-game but sometimes reinforced and referenced by things in the game. 

For instance, all of Michael's Skyrim stuff written between 2008 (around the time the Temple learned of the next TES title. Silence is golden.) and the release of Skyrim is referenced at some point in Skyrim, despite many fans' loud protestations that it's "not canon."


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 28, 2012)

wow that's too nerdy man secret cult about a video game lol


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> wow that's too nerdy man secret cult about a video game lol



LOL yea, I wasn't going to say anything but pretty much this. +rep sir.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> wow that's too nerdy man secret cult about a video game lol



I'll admit, even I'm having a hard time disagreeing with you...


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Sep 28, 2012)

Luiz, your Nord looks insanely badass


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 28, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> wow that's too nerdy man secret cult about a video game lol



It's not a video game.

It's a _franchise_. It's a _universe_.

Big difference. I don't think it's any nerdier than fantasy football leagues or cos playing, honestly. 

And in fact, what Temple Zero and similar groups do is vital. It's very important. They exist to remind Bethesda of just what it is they're fucking with. They'd better respect the integrity of the lore, or they'll be sorry. Very fucking sorry. Tam! RUGH!

There's a weird Tamriel hidden just underneath the surface of the watered down fantasy trope Tamriel they keep trying to push. The Monkey Truth must be revealed. How else are people gonna know that the way to appease a giant is to give him a cow with painted swirls on the sides? Or that Alessia had sex with a bull? Or that Reman was fathered by space gods and killed his enemies with electric jizz, or that Pelinal Whitestrake committed genocide on sixteen races of beast people and nearly wiped out the Khajiit before Akatosh used the Vulcan Nerve Pinch on him? 

The people have a right to know, god damn it! We're like the Tamrielic Wikileaks. You're welcome.


I guess you can read the , but don't expect to access more than 40% of the site content. Hidden links and all that.


----------



## DeathScream (Sep 28, 2012)

jesus pilaf, you're more scary than those Freaks and virgins from No Mutants Allowed forums.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 28, 2012)

We tease, Pilaf, but we know we'd be practically lore-less without you. 



Pilaf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, the head is Mundus and the left hand is Oblivion, but the right hand... I want to say Aetherius, but it really just looks like he's fisting a baby dinosaur.



Pilaf said:


> And in fact, what Temple Zero and similar groups do is vital. It's very important. They exist to remind Bethesda of just what it is they're fucking with. They'd better respect the integrity of the lore, or they'll be sorry. Very fucking sorry. *Tam! RUGH!*



How big is the royalty check you're sending to Kirkbride?


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 28, 2012)

The last time someone asked him to tell them an interesting story, he replied with "I once ejaculated across a distance of sixteen feet." 

The super genius among us are often completely insane, and don't really work when commanded to. It has to come naturally to them.

Also, the man you call Michael Kirkbride is just one of the many heads of Talos, but they all stem from Temple Zero, the place within a place that is not a place. 

The short answer is that Tam! RUGH! belongs to us all, because we are all Temple Zero.

Also, it's pretty obvious what his hands are supposed to be if you read "Trials of Saint Alessia" or "Amulet of Kings". But also, that's his own father who he is giving birth to. And is possibly anally fisting.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 28, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Honestly, I shouldn't even be talking about it here.


----------



## Bergelmir (Sep 28, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> It's not a video game.
> 
> It's a _franchise_. It's a _universe_.
> 
> ...



That was brilliant. 

But yeah, thanks. The Imperial Library seems to be best of what I've found so far.


----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 29, 2012)

Guys, just ask pilaf questions about lore if you have too. Lets not ask him whats behind the curtain, as he gets.. weird.

As we all now know


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 29, 2012)

I get all my lore from uesp and imperial library


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 29, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Luiz, your Nord looks insanely badass



Thanks, mate. 

On a second note, he is the unlucky bastard that got married to Ghorza.

I so do regret that now. I almost would re-create him just to change that, but it's too much work.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 29, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Guys, just ask pilaf questions about lore if you have too. Lets not ask him whats behind the curtain, as he gets.. weird.
> 
> As we all now know



Nonsense.

I'm always weird.

Who's ready for more DLC?

I mean besides Gaystation 3 players. Fuckin' sucks to be you guys.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 29, 2012)

It fucking does.

I've already gone past the anger stage and crossed into acceptance regarding Dawnguard.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 29, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It fucking does.
> 
> I've already gone past the anger stage and crossed into acceptance regarding Dawnguard.




There's some hints that Bethesda may simply offer it to you guys at half price or even free when they finally figure it out, though.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 29, 2012)

Doubt they'll give it free.


----------



## dream (Sep 29, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Doubt they'll give it free.



I really doubt that it would be free, it would be a nice gesture but I don't really see a company pissing away a revenue stream like that though I wonder how many PS3 owners would even want it by now.  Half-price is possible.


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 29, 2012)

There's no way it'll be free. All that effort to get the DLC working and they give it away for free? No way. Maybe 40-50% off as compensation for taking so long, but that's about it.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 29, 2012)

They won't give it for free. No fucking way. By all accounts they should, but they won't.


And for the record, don't make a bald character if you want to wear circlets. They're made to compensate for hair on the back of your head, and part of the crown juts out enough to stick a couple of arrow shafts through.


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 29, 2012)

The Aetherial Crown works great on my bald character.

It's a DLC item.
Oh right.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 29, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It fucking does.
> 
> I've already gone past the anger stage and crossed into acceptance regarding Dawnguard.



You're not missing much, trust me, Dawnguard is not that great.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 29, 2012)

Maybe not great, but I trust it's decent. 

And as a plot relevant DLC, it's a must have.

Also, Vampire Lord form and stronger werewolves. 

Still with the shitty armor rating, but the trick is to always strike first.

I bet that after getting all bestial strength perks, the sprinting attack should be powerful enough to rape ancient dragons.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 29, 2012)

You can rape dragons. Its a bit overpowered. The amount of damage output is ridiculous.


----------



## Anarch (Sep 29, 2012)

Not to mention you get the best follower in the game.


----------



## Tony Lou (Sep 30, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> You can rape dragons. Its a bit overpowered. The amount of damage output is ridiculous.



Well, there's revered and legendary dragons now. Those should remain a challenge.



Anarch said:


> Not to mention you get the best follower in the game.



Dat Serana.


----------



## Hand Banana (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Bringer (Sep 30, 2012)

Would it be wrong if I kill the parents of all the children who are adoptable if there parents are dead? Just so the honor-hall orphanage could be crowded? 

Anyway it sucks you can only adopt 2 children.......out of 14 possible children.

Edit:.....I can't do that......I will only kill the parents of the children who seem miserable.......like Sissel and maybe Svari. To bad Sissel sister who is a total bitch will also go to the orphanage.....I have to kill her now


----------



## Bringer (Sep 30, 2012)

Anyway guys who would you adopt?



She is a orphan who lives on the streets of whiterun and begs for gold. Her mother died, and her aunt and uncle took her mother farm and kicked her out. She is all alone.

Or



She does have a family, her mother died when she was young. Her father calls her worthless and she says that she is abused by her father and sister. She apparently has no friends, besides one old mage dude who teaches her magic secretly. 


Even if I do choose Lucia....I will kill Sissel father.....and sister. Sissel will be moved to the orphanage to live with Constance  and the other orphans :33....but then she wont be able to learn magic  and may not be able to fulfill her dream of being an adventurer.


Anyway for those with a Xbox[since the Hearthfire mod is not out on PC  and since I am planning out what I will be doing when it is out] after adopting two children what dialogue options pop up when you run in to the other orphans on the street you did not adopt. And Constance and the orphans at the orphanage?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 30, 2012)

the boy in the inn where you meet hroldan's ghost


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 1, 2012)

So pilaf, any news about the 3rd dlc(something about, well maybe the King of Worms ruling the Aldmeri Dominion, or you finding the remnants of the Brass God on High Rock and hammerfell?)

off: well there's a friend of mine who got skyrim, and he's whinning about some mods, even the Dwarven ones being not Lore Friendly(a.k.a the Dwemer Train and Main quest)


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]cslhxGqCYQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 1, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Anyway guys who would you adopt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sissel story sound sadder ,some one need to make a mod were we can requit them and gave them, weapon and armor.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 1, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> [YOUTUBE]cslhxGqCYQo[/YOUTUBE]







Ben Tennyson said:


> Sissel story sound sadder ,some one need to make a mod were we can requit them and gave them, weapon and armor.




Requite them for what, exactly? You gonna rape your kids and then buy them some nice, shiny Elven Armor so they won't go and tell the guards?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> [YOUTUBE]cslhxGqCYQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -JT- (Oct 1, 2012)

Do you think they would ever throw in some non-Nord/human children to adopt?

Not that it matters to me anyway


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 1, 2012)

No, but hopefully mods will.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 1, 2012)

Imagine all those little lizards and cats running around.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 1, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> [YOUTUBE]cslhxGqCYQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -JT- (Oct 1, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Imagine all those little lizards and cats running around.



Dem kittens


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 1, 2012)

-JT- said:


> Do you think they would ever throw in some non-Nord/human children to adopt?
> 
> Not that it matters to me anyway




Imagine mer children...


Do the elves go through childhood at the same rate as men and then slow down and plateau for a long time, or is every stage of life longer for them? Like, would mer kids be 20 years old with 10 year old bodies?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 1, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Imagine mer children...
> 
> 
> Do the elves go through childhood at the same rate as men and then slow down and plateau for a long time, or is every stage of life longer for them? Like, would mer kids be 20 years old with 10 year old bodies?



It's the former. Barenziah was 16~18 when she joined the Thieves Guild.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 1, 2012)

Elves reach adulthood at essentially an identical rate to humans, but then simply don't age much at all for hundreds of years.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 1, 2012)

I've considered making the fifth character, but in the end I can't see the point of doing it.

I have already covered everything. A thief, a mage and the two warrior types (two and one-handed).

There wouldn't be anything really different.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 1, 2012)

Are there any skills you never mastered? All of the magical ones are fun to take all the way.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 1, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I've considered making the fifth character, but in the end I can't see the point of doing it.
> 
> I have already covered everything. A thief, a mage and the two warrior types (two and one-handed).
> 
> There wouldn't be anything really different.



you could make a khajiit monk (hand-to-hand) character.


----------



## Eki (Oct 1, 2012)

I was looking at some Mods for the PC... you guys are so lucky.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2012)

Eki said:


> I was looking at some Mods for the PC... you guys are so lucky.



We really are.  Mods can drastically improve one's enjoyment of a game especially if there is a really active modding community like the Elder Scrolls games enjoy.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 1, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Are there any skills you never mastered? All of the magical ones are fun to take all the way.



Illusion.

Conjuration is being taken care of in the current run.

Though I find it a bit disappointing that the strongest summons are... the same ones you get early in the game. Atronachs.

At least reviving the enemies you kill is fun. 



Eki said:


> I was looking at some Mods for the PC... you guys are so lucky.



It's easy to envy the master race. =\

Particularly, I would love to get my hands on this one.


----------



## Eki (Oct 1, 2012)

I never used the Werewolf form. Except for once when i wanted to run around with the other Werewolf, fucking shit up. There should of been some drawbacks from being one rather than no sleep bonus.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 1, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I've considered making the fifth character, but in the end I can't see the point of doing it.
> 
> I have already covered everything. A thief, a mage and the two warrior types (two and one-handed).
> 
> There wouldn't be anything really different.



You could master Speechcraft.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 2, 2012)

Aha, nice joke. 

But alchemy still is the greatest waste of perks. 



Eki said:


> I never used the Werewolf form. Except for once when i wanted to run around with the other Werewolf, fucking shit up. There should of been some drawbacks from being one rather than no sleep bonus.



I use it whenever I feel like loading my female dunmer save file.

The beast blood has seeped deep into my soul.


----------



## Samehada (Oct 2, 2012)

So I am having this problem on Skyrim.

Its with shadows. The shadows just are completely whacked out to the point it causes some decent lag and makes the game hardly enjoyable to play anymore. Any known fixes?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Pilaf (Oct 2, 2012)

Mastering Illusion is a lot of fun. It's much more OPd than you'd guess.

The strongest summons for me are twin Dremora Lords, or Wrathmen from Dawnguard. Those use Dragonbone weapons.


_
When earth is sundered, and skies choked black,
And sleepers serve the seven curses,
To the hearth there comes a stranger,
Journeyed far 'neath moon and star.

Though stark-born to sire uncertain,
His aspect marks his certain fate.
Wicked stalk him, righteous curse him.
Prophets speak, but all deny.

Many trials make manifest
The stranger's fate, the curses' bane.
Many touchstones try the stranger.
Many fall, but one remains._


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 2, 2012)

I dont understand the exploit/glitch with the Werewolf form + Light Armor perk. How does it work exactly? And does it work for 1.7 patch in the PS3 or 1.4, or vanilla only?


----------



## dream (Oct 2, 2012)

Been using it today, it's pretty impressive. :33 

Though I must say that using distant land really makes it apparent just how tiny Morrowind is.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 2, 2012)

heylove said:


> Been using it today, it's pretty impressive. :33
> 
> Though I must say that using distant land really makes it apparent just how *tiny Morrowind is*.


you mean Vvardenfell or the entire province?


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Oct 3, 2012)

I know I'm probably the only one but I wish they could find a way to fix the glitches where you can't complete quests.


----------



## dream (Oct 3, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> you mean Vvardenfell or the entire province?



I'm talking about Vvardenfell's in-game size.    



Fruit Rollup said:


> I know I'm probably the only one but I wish they could find a way to fix the glitches where you can't complete quests.



Bethesda probably could if they wanted to...modders are already fixing quests bugs for Skyrim.  Perhaps Bethesda will release a patch where some quest bugs are fixed.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Oct 3, 2012)

heylove said:


> I'm talking about Vvardenfell's in-game size.
> 
> 
> 
> Bethesda probably could if they wanted to...modders are already fixing quests bugs for Skyrim.  Perhaps Bethesda will release a patch where some quest bugs are fixed.



I hope so 

I'm tired of carrying that god awful drum with me everywhere I go.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 3, 2012)

that's a quest item you need to give to some bard in solitude, rjorn's drum was it?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 3, 2012)

Decided to reroll my dalk elf as a Vampire this time focusing on illusion and conjuration. Pure fucking beast.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 3, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Mastering Illusion is a lot of fun. It's much more OPd than you'd guess.
> 
> The strongest summons for me are twin Dremora Lords, or Wrathmen from Dawnguard. Those use Dragonbone weapons.



How so? All you get from mastering Illusion is stronger versions of the Calm, Fury and Fear spells.


----------



## Мoon (Oct 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> How so? All you get from mastering Illusion is stronger versions of the Calm, Fury and Fear spells.



Quite a few advantages when it comes to mastering Illusion. For me, the Quiet Casting Perk allows me to have fun with some rage spells to make enemies kill each other ,without them knowing. only reasons for mastering illusion would either to just have fun or to be creative with how you strategize to take out the enemy


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> How so? All you get from mastering Illusion is stronger versions of the Calm, Fury and Fear spells.



Illusion is better suited for stealth. For example if you hit someone far away with Fury, they attack they're own people without having you been alerted. Or good if you need to retreat and you use calm.

My Vampire works in the shadows. So after I use fury to have then kill one of their members, I use a conjuration spell to revive them to do it all over again while getting experience.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 3, 2012)

how are the battle mechanics in morrowind? better or worse than Skyrim?


----------



## Alicia (Oct 3, 2012)

I haven't played Morrowind or any other TES game besides Skyrim, but I heard Skyrim has by far the best mechanics.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 3, 2012)

Vanilla Morrowind has some pretty terrible combat mechanics. You'll want a mod to overhaul it. I used the one from


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought Spellbreaker would be an ultimate asset against mages and possibly dragons.

But the ward breaks each time the shield is hit by a spell.


----------



## Eki (Oct 4, 2012)

I still to this day have not completed the main quest for Morrowind


----------



## Мoon (Oct 4, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I thought Spellbreaker would be an ultimate asset against mages and possibly dragons.
> 
> But the ward breaks each time the shield is hit by a spell.


Spellbreaker is bugged against dragons if you hold the shield long enough before the dragon release his breath, it doesn't break and you're invincible but if the dragon is already breathing on you and you raise your shield it will instantly break.
According to UESP, the conclusion is that they need time to charge up. Kind of just how wards work


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2012)

Vino said:


> how are the battle mechanics in morrowind? better or worse than Skyrim?



Far worse than Skyrim but the atmosphere and culture of Morrowind more than make up for it in my opinion especially if you use the Morrowind Overhaul 3 to improve the graphics.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 4, 2012)

Lockpicking in Morrowind was the greatest. 

Just keep poking the thing and hope that it opens up for you. If only everything in life were that easy


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 4, 2012)

Eki said:


> I still to this day have not completed the main quest for Morrowind



feel you man

still stuck on that stupid tribe approval quests


----------



## Alicia (Oct 4, 2012)

I've got to get myself a 360 just for Morrowind.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 4, 2012)

^ Play Morrowind on your pc. Unless you bought it in the jurassic period it should be able to run Morrowind. You won't be able to use the graphics mods ( or any mods) unless you're on pc.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 4, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Lockpicking in Morrowind was the greatest.
> 
> Just keep poking the thing and hope that it opens up for you. If only everything in life were that easy



fuck no ,i prefer the mini games.


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> Lockpicking in Morrowind was the greatest.
> 
> Just keep poking the thing and hope that it opens up for you. If only everything in life were that easy



I can agree with that, all the minigames are annoying in my opinion.  While Skyrim's isn't as bad as Oblivion's minigame it still irritates me at times.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 4, 2012)

oh god oblivion's lockpicking system
I never understand how its done


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> oh god oblivion's lockpicking system
> I never understand how its done



*runs out of lockpicks*

 (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


Edit: Any word on Hearthfire for PC?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 4, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> oh god oblivion's lockpicking system
> I never understand how its done



Here's your answer:

Skeleton Key
Spam square, x, or auto-w/e
Profit


----------



## Alicia (Oct 4, 2012)

Anarch said:


> ^ Play Morrowind on your pc. Unless you bought it in the jurassic period it should be able to run Morrowind. You won't be able to use the graphics mods ( or any mods) unless you're on pc.



Does it run on Mac? Or do I have to use some kind of Windows emulator thing?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 4, 2012)

I want Morrowind with Skyrim mechanics.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Oct 4, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Edit: Any word on Hearthfire for PC?


----------



## Frostman (Oct 4, 2012)

The expansion itself looks meh. But im curious to see what the modders will do with it.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 4, 2012)

^same impression here. I'm not willing to spend money on housing in Skyrim while there are already 5 houses available for purchase.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 4, 2012)

just get the asteria man


----------



## Eki (Oct 4, 2012)

I can't fucking get Hearthfire to work on my 360. I just don't fucking know.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 4, 2012)

And of course we still have no Dawnguard on the PS3. 


Pete Hines recently said that Dawnguard itself isn't the issue, that it's a "DLC on PS3" problem that's making it so difficult to make the add on work.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 4, 2012)

I know it's gonna take a few years, but I already want TES VI. :\


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 4, 2012)

well their contract MS is over, so probbaly we'll see a new DLC in maybe 2 months

anyway for some reason she reminds me of Tsunade

for ze ENB


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 5, 2012)

It's incredibly tough to survive as a pure mage at early levels. Especially if you intend to only wear mage robes as I do now.

Sure, you can use oak or stoneflesh, but they drain a lot of the precious magicka you need in order to attack.

And even then, those don't protect you much without the mage armor perks, which may take time to obtain. Until then, you are a punching bag.


----------



## Neji (Oct 5, 2012)

so I haven't played Skyrim since I 100% it in January (Achievement wise, nowhere near going through every single location). Is it worth picking up the DLC content? Does it add more to the game as a whole or is it just another quest kind of thing? I haven't paid attention to Skyrim since I beat it, so some info would be nice, thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 5, 2012)

Neji said:


> so I haven't played Skyrim since I 100% it in January (Achievement wise, nowhere near going through every single location). Is it worth picking up the DLC content? Does it add more to the game as a whole or is it just another quest kind of thing? I haven't paid attention to Skyrim since I beat it, so some info would be nice, thanks.



It basically adds a whole storyline of Vampire hunters(dawnguard) Vs Vampires and you have to get elder scrolls with that vampire Serana. It's not too long, but it's pretty good. It's not worth the 20 bucks tho.


----------



## Neji (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah, from past experience I've noticed early Bethesda DLC titles just add some missions or extends the storyline a bit, but I'd only choose to pay for something if it added new skills, a vast new region or something like that. Is there any news on the DLC that's suppose to include parts of Cyrodill(sp?) into Skyrim that was speculate months ago.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 5, 2012)

Yay! Thank you!

I want modders to allow me to adopt 2 kids per house. I have plenty of orphan kids to pick from.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 5, 2012)

Is there a mod that add more presius metals and gems?


----------



## Ippy (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome Black Hand set.





Vino said:


> I want Morrowind with Skyrim mechanics.


It's being worked on brosef.



Kahvehane said:


> And of course we still have no Dawnguard on the PS3.







On another note, I've been playing as the Snow Elves lately.  There are a couple good Falmer mods, based from Dawnguard's concept of them, available.




When you add the elemental swords mod, you have profit.

The Frost swords have the best look, IMO.  They have a real transperency coupled with a constant frosty fog effect.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 5, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> And of course we still have no Dawnguard on the PS3.
> 
> 
> Pete Hines recently said that Dawnguard itself isn't the issue, that it's a "DLC on PS3" problem that's making it so difficult to make the add on work.



Personally, I'm indifferent to whether it will come or not.

We are in October, it's time to move on.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 5, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> oh god oblivion's lockpicking system
> I never understand how its done



I never had a problem  with it. 

I went back and replayed Oblivion some last year and lock-picked just fine. You go by sound, and also the speed of the previous one. When it goes up really fast it'll always fail if you try it then, but the one after that is always very slow and succeeds 100% of the time. Nothing in the world could be less complicated.



Vino said:


> how are the battle mechanics in morrowind? better or worse than Skyrim?




It's like a tabletop game on screen. Like Warhammer or something. You can literally hear the dice rolling. In other words, if your skill is too low the weapon will just go right through them and not even connect. It's completely different from Oblivion and Skyrim. It's not terrible per se, just different. It requires more player skill and intelligence. You're gonna wanna try to match starting skills with race and birthsign to be viable, unless you're challenging yourself on purpose. I've beaten this game as a female Orc mage FYI. It's plausible. It's not easy and I wouldn't recommend playing that way.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 5, 2012)

Ippy said:


> On another note, I've been playing as the Snow Elves lately.  There are a couple good Falmer mods, based from Dawnguard's concept of them, available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Curse you, master race. 

The text on this one did get me interested though.


I always thought the Night of Tears involved the Altmer. 

But I guess it should be obvious that the Mer which the ancient Nords fought against would be the first inhabitants of Skyrim, the Snow Elves.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 5, 2012)

Just D/l'd HF, and started a new game.

Can you build multiple bookshelves in your home? I always wanted to collect and store books the right way (displayed on a shelf) but even with house mods and whatnot, there never seemed to be enough shelfspace.

I want a proper library, dammit


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 5, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> Just D/l'd HF, and started a new game.
> 
> Can you build multiple bookshelves in your home? I always wanted to collect and store books the right way (displayed on a shelf) but even with house mods and whatnot, there never seemed to be enough shelfspace.
> 
> I want a proper library, dammit



You can build a library wing onto your mansion, at the expense of some other options you have to forgo to do that, but since you can have three mansions you can have all three possible room types.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 6, 2012)

any one of you that can convert 3d models to skyrim might like this site.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 6, 2012)

What the heck is this?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 6, 2012)

Vino said:


> I want Morrowind with Skyrim mechanics.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a_7GPNwlJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 6, 2012)

Vino said:


> What the heck is this?



What the shit. 


Are they trying to give them a cracked-ice-skin look? 

Looks like fucking spider veins.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 6, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a_7GPNwlJ0[/YOUTUBE]



I know about this, but it's gonna take at least 10 years.


----------



## Neji (Oct 6, 2012)

Vino said:


> I know about this, but it's gonna take at least 10 years.


Which by then will look like crap in comparison to games that are out at the time.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2012)

Vino said:


> I know about this, but it's gonna take at least 10 years.



And five for TES:VI, I take it?


----------



## Ippy (Oct 6, 2012)

Vino said:


> What the heck is this?



What's so funny?

It is the missing piece to make the last few true Falmer look less like albino Altmer, and more like *snow *elves.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ippy said:


> What's so funny?



It looks *terribly *funny.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 6, 2012)

Vino said:


> It looks *terribly *funny.



I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 6, 2012)

To each his own I guess.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 7, 2012)

Has anyone found a mod to allows us adopt more than 2 children?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 7, 2012)

Running around as a vampire with a Majora Mask on that has 175% Magicka Regen and 175% Fire Resist (to counteract the weakness to fire from being a vampire). 

Better Vampires is such an amazing mod. Gotta kill the Bandit Chief at Valtheim Keep? I'll just jump onto the top of the tower from an adjacent mountain after casting Muffle, sneak up on the Bandit Chief, paralyze her with one of my vampire powers and then turn her into my vampire slave with another power. Then she can clear out the keep until she dies while I stay hidden.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 7, 2012)

I wonder, isn't it hypocritical for the one who sides with the Dawnguard to spare Serana and Valerica?

Harkon's sun blocking plot may be an extra, but the Dawnguard essentially hunts vampires because they feed on people.

And that much the mother and daughter surely do.

I think Harkon may have had a point when he sarcastically said "Interesting that you can set aside your morals when it suits you."


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 7, 2012)

I think we've already discussed this topic long ago


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 7, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> I think we've already discussed this topic long ago



Except that I wasn't here when you did. Therefore that's irrelevant to me. 

And since it got bottom page'd,
___


Isn't it hypocritical for the one who sides with the Dawnguard to spare Serana and Valerica?

Harkon's sun blocking plot may be an extra, but the Dawnguard essentially hunts vampires because they feed on people.

And that much the mother and daughter surely do.

I think Harkon may have had a point when he sarcastically said "Interesting that you can set aside your morals when it suits you."


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 8, 2012)

Ugh... I've Skyrim'd Skyrim to death. If we don't get Dawnguard soon (LOL) I'm either going to go out and buy a cheap, used 360 and a copy of the game (since I can't run it on my mediocre laptop - the only computer I own) or just put it away and not touch it for ages. I've done 5 or 6 characters... you can only push through the quests to acquire the full Unrelenting Force shout so many times before the very name "Ustengrav" begins to elicit nausea and general malaise.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Ugh... I've Skyrim'd Skyrim to death. If we don't get Dawnguard soon (LOL) I'm either going to go out and buy a cheap, used 360 and a copy of the game (since I can't run it on my mediocre laptop - the only computer I own) or just put it away and not touch it for ages. I've done 5 or 6 characters... *you can only push through the quests to acquire the full Unrelenting Force shout so many times before the very name "Ustengrav" begins to elicit nausea and general malaise*.



I know that feeling, I really do. 

Each run means doing the DB questline again, the Thieves Guild questline again and so on.

And wait, you always only get the Unrelenting Force? What person in their sane mind would pass up on the EPIC Storm Call shout?

I also consider Fire Breath a must have. As kin to both wyrm(dragons) and the races of man, you should be able to use a dovah's basic ability at least.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 8, 2012)

These are getting gayer and gayer....I did find some parts funny tho.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 8, 2012)

Vino said:


> These are getting gayer and gayer....I did find some parts funny tho.



Sex is funny.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 8, 2012)

Not gay sex.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2012)

No one is going to give me any thoughts on the subject, really?  

This would be the second time I bring up Harkon's sentence and nobody replies.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 8, 2012)

I think I'm going to put Skyrim on hold...all these damn crashes are nerve getting.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 8, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I know that feeling, I really do.
> 
> Each run means doing the DB questline again, the Thieves Guild questline again and so on.
> 
> ...



No no no, I try to get all of the shouts in due time. It's just that I don't really feel like I can truly begin a playthrough until I've gotten Unrelenting Force. It's a must have before you really get things rolling. And because of all the time it takes to buff up enough to take on the animals/Ice Wraiths/Frost Trolls up the path to High Hrothgar, new characters can be aggravating at best.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 8, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Sex is funny.



Well of course, but with that one a lot of the humor felt forced... not to mention that most of the dialogue was poorly snipped. It sounded like one of the Microsoft Narrator voices. 


On the other hand... _marvelous_ use of "like a sabre cat tears a deer".


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 9, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> Well of course, but with that one a lot of the humor felt forced... *not to mention that most of the dialogue was poorly snipped. It sounded like one of the Microsoft Narrator voices.*
> 
> 
> On the other hand... _marvelous_ use of "like a sabre cat tears a deer".



Are you not very familiar with the concept of a youtube poop?


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 9, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Are you not very familiar with the concept of a youtube poop?



Oh I am, it's just that the previous Skyrim poops that machinima threw together had some wonderfully smooth transitions between snippets of dialogue, whereas this one was not as clean-cut.


By the way, Pilaf, where can I read this spectacular tale of Emperor Reman's electrifying semen? I tried the Imperial Library but I came up empty handed.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]XsMdWEpnZV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 9, 2012)

I can't believe you guys ignored me twice. 

I only wanted one goddamn answer. One.

On the hipocrisy subject brought up by Harkon in Kindred Judgement.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I can't believe you guys ignored me twice.
> 
> I only wanted one goddamn answer. One.
> 
> On the hipocrisy subject brought up by Harkon in Kindred Judgement.




I could give you an answer, sure. But seeing as I haven't played the DLC yet () I don't think it'd be appropriate to respond.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 10, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Isn't it hypocritical for the one who sides with the Dawnguard to spare Serana and Valerica?
> 
> Harkon's sun blocking plot may be an extra, but the Dawnguard essentially hunts vampires because they feed on people.
> 
> ...


It is without a doubt hypocritical... but Harkon doesn't have boobs.

That, and the whole "Helping to stop Harkon trying to blot out the sun" thing weighs in their favor.

To kill them indiscriminately anyway would make the Dawnguard no better than the very creatures they hunt.



Kahvehane said:


> Ugh... I've Skyrim'd Skyrim to death. If we don't get Dawnguard soon (LOL) I'm either going to go out and buy a cheap, used 360 and a copy of the game (since I can't run it on my mediocre laptop - the only computer I own) or just put it away and not touch it for ages. I've done 5 or 6 characters... you can only push through the quests to acquire the full Unrelenting Force shout so many times before the very name "Ustengrav" begins to elicit nausea and general malaise.


Do you have a gamer quality PC?

Join the master race, mod the shit outta your game, *play new major quests.*


----------



## Ippy (Oct 10, 2012)

Moonpath is awesome.

I never play as a Khajiit, but a while back I made a new character just for that.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> I could give you an answer, sure. But seeing as I haven't played the DLC yet () I don't think it'd be appropriate to respond.



It looks like you still hold some hope.

We are reaching the middle of October. I think we are far past the point where it would be realistic to still believe in a future release.



Ippy said:


> It is without a doubt hypocritical... but Harkon doesn't have boobs.
> 
> That, and the whole "Helping to stop Harkon trying to blot out the sun" thing weighs in their favor.
> 
> To kill them indiscriminately anyway would make the Dawnguard no better than the very creatures they hunt.



In other words you mean it's still the best route to take despite being morally inconsistent?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2012)

Since I  accidentally got it bottom page'd... 



Ippy said:


> Do you have a gamer quality PC?
> 
> Join the master race, mod the shit outta your game, *play new major quests.*



@ Kahvehane.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 10, 2012)

Went ahread a bought hearthfire, or however it's spelled. Seems worth it. I can' figure out how to get kids. I haven't did the Dark Brotherhood quest, but I did kill that old lady.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 10, 2012)

Luiz said:


> In other words you mean it's still the best route to take despite being morally inconsistent?


No, it'd be morally inconsistent to kill vampires indiscriminately even when they're helping you _save the world._

The entire reason the Dawnguard hunt vampires to begin with is because they have a tendency to kill and terrorize innocent people.

When you have two vampires that go against the grain, and actually want to HELP save the world, it'd be morally reprehensible to kill them just because of what they are.

That's classic racism.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 10, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Do you have a gamer quality PC?
> 
> Join the master race, mod the shit outta your game, *play new major quests.*



Sadly, no. 

My PC is...okay. I got it for uni, and it has some slightly above average specs to be up to par for my photo work, but it's nothing to write home about.

It's an ASUS K42Jc on Windows 7 Home Premium. Intel i5 430M processor and an NVIDIA GeForce 310M ()

It was just fine until I started getting into online gaming. I need an upgrade bad, but money money money money...

I can play Morrowind with a significant number of mods only satisfactorily... usually I get something like 15-25 fps when I'm wandering Vvardenfell, more in smaller locations and when I'm looking at the ground or sky when I walk. Vanilla Oblivion is about the same as modded Morrowind, but ever since I went through the portal to the Shivering Isles it seems to have gotten a bit worse. If I weren't so madly in love with the series I would just throw in the towel on the grounds that they're "unplayable", _but_ it seems I have more patience than I had once thought. 

As for getting my meager machine to play Skyrim... I am a hard master, but not a cruel one. I refuse to subject my computer to such an arduous and impossible task.



Luiz said:


> It looks like you still hold some hope.
> 
> We are reaching the middle of October. I think we are far past the point where it would be realistic to still believe in a future release.



I will cling to hope as long as I can. I'm stuck with this game on the PS3, for better or worse (clearly for worse, but for the expression's sake...), so until they issue an ultimatum on the status of the DLC on this system I won't resign myself to a stark cynicism.

I admit I haven't googled "dawnguard ps3" since last Friday, though. I'm slowly ceasing to care, but the fires of longing still burn, like the last short flames licking the logs before descending to smoldering embers...


I feel like a battered wife.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 10, 2012)

Morrowind doesn't count.

The rig necessary to play that game smoothly hasn't even reached the market yet.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 10, 2012)

enjoying the civil unrest mod 
riding on a fire wolf one shotting imperials and stormcloaks with my crossbow is fun


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 10, 2012)

the fire wolf is a separate mod, mike's mystical mounts


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 10, 2012)

/console peasant watching the master race speak of foreign things


----------



## Eki (Oct 10, 2012)

I thought Hearthfire was free?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 11, 2012)

Dawnguard vampires, y u no have fangs like the vampires from regular Skyrim did?

[SP][/SP]

Whenever Babette spoke, you could see her vampire teeth. Same goes for Hern (DB contract).


----------



## Fiona (Oct 11, 2012)

I havent played in over 3 months. 


Im trying to decide if i should pick it up again


----------



## Ippy (Oct 11, 2012)

btw, for anyone who hates it when half a city's citizens get killed off in a vampire raid, you can use .

It instantly resurrects any innocent NPC killed for any reason.

You could literally kill someone, use the staff on them, and they'll be up and talking to you like nothing happened.  It's not like reanimation, where they're a shell of themselves, only good for killing things.  They have the same scripts they had before they died.  If you use it on the ground, it makes plants grow.  It also fucks undead up.

I've been using it with green Tribunal robes and my Dryad character.



projectcapsule said:


> the fire wolf is a separate mod, mike's mystical mounts


Oh, I was talking about Civil Unrest.

I don't use mounts.  I have a spell called Speeding Bullet, from , that makes those things useless.

Master of the Time Space Continuum is also great for when you're trying to kill something, but also trying to avoid killing innocents.



Luiz said:


> /console peasant watching the master race speak of foreign things


You aren't born into the master race.  

You _can _ascend. v____v



Luiz said:


> Dawnguard vampires, y u no have fangs like the vampires from regular Skyrim did?
> 
> [SP][/SP]
> 
> Whenever Babette spoke, you could see her vampire teeth. Same goes for Hern (DB contract).


Because they have this...
More than makes up for it.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 11, 2012)

doing a u turn on a mount with slow mo crossbow is cool, shame there are no spears

are there any spear mods that work like the one in the def jam video


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 12, 2012)

It would never happen, I know... but it'd make me happy nonetheless.  





On a very unrelated note, how the fuck is it that Sarahmint surpassed me in rep? And why does this upset me?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 12, 2012)

I feel so morally conflicted at times as a justice-seeking vampire. I still feed on innocent people (gotta stay satiated), but I do good things, even killing other vampires that would prey on the weak. I'm like a literal Batman.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't think the Dawnguard were in the wrong for accepting Serana's help and sparing her. Remember their original incarnation existed to protect a Vampire, not hunt them down. Also, they only started hunting vampires again to protect Tamriel, not out of some genocidal rage. Serana and her mother don't pose a threat to the safety of Skyrim or her people.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 13, 2012)

anyone ever tried fighting a dragon on a horse?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2012)

Okay, I've asked on GFAQs, I'll ask here as well.


So, I'm doing the Horn of Jurgen Windcaller quest, and now I have to talk to Delphine and ask to rent the attic room. However, I do not get the option to do so, she only gives me the option to rent a regular room for 10 gold like usual. I've tried a bunch of console commands to try and fix this (completing the quest, resetai, recycleactor, resetting the quest, etc.) and I've also tried reverting to a previous save (I tried continuing from a save where I was in Ustengrav but didn't pick up the note yet, she still doesn't give me the option to rent the attic room after going through the quest again). Can anyone think of anything else I could do? I know there are supposed to be two options. One is where you rent the regular room, the second is where you ask for the attic room and she says there isn't one but you can have the one on the left. If you choose that and go into the room with the secret door behind the closet she will progress the quest and blah blah. I don't get that option, though.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> tldr



stage setstage MQ105Ustengrav stage 30

If the horn isn't added to inventory type in:

player.additem 0003292f 1


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2012)

Tried it, but Arngeir doesn't have the dialogue option to give him the horn. -___-


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2012)

You could try adding the horn to inventory AND then completing the quest via console.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2012)

Just tried that too, no luck. I've read about other people experiencing this glitch and all of them (as far as I know) had to restart their game. 

I doubt disabling mods would help me at this point.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 13, 2012)

Want to email me your game save and I'll try to fix it?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2012)

Sure, why not. It'll be a .ess file, right?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 13, 2012)

your game is broken. tried all the commands and even tried resetting her speech option. best i can tell you is load from an earlier point. before you entered the cave. but yea, you would need to start a new game if you can't/ sorry bro. also i notice you got rid of the note she left behind. try and find that note. it shouldof been a quest item. if you used the console to drop it, that may be the reason you can finish this.i tried readding it back and didnt help


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2012)

Alright, thanks for trying man. I did try talking to her when I had the note as well and it didn't work. I'll either start a new game or go back to my save at High Hrothgar (before I got the quest), though I think I'll probably be better off just starting a new game. That way everything is reset and I won't end up wasting my time going through the whole quest again. I'm wondering if the 3DNPCs mod might have effected her, because 3DNPCs adds a ton of new characters all over Skyrim with new voices and dialogue options.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 13, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I'm wondering if the 3DNPCs mod might have effected her, because 3DNPCs adds a ton of new characters all over Skyrim with new voices and dialogue options.



If you think it might be mod related you should uninstall all mods then load a previous save and play. If it works you can always re install the mods after you're past the glitched portion. Depending on how much of the game you've played through already that might be simpler than starting over.

Also if it IS mod related it might affect the new game you start too , sorry to say


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, if it was mod related it should've been able to work when Hand Banana tried my save. But it didn't, apparently. I've heard of this glitching happening to other people and there's literally no way around it.

In my new game I'll just rush to do the main questline up to that part to see if it works. It should only take an hour or two, three hours maximum.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 13, 2012)

Just use the coc command to fast travel to the locations. Should only take 30 minutes total.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 14, 2012)

Anyone know any good blood splatter mods ? I want the kind which gives a blood splatter on the camera effect when I'm taking damage ( or maybe doing damage).


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 14, 2012)

thanks           .


----------



## Anarch (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks I'll use it.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Sansa (Oct 14, 2012)

Warhammers or Swords


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 14, 2012)

Neither.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 14, 2012)

Jiyeon said:


> Warhammers or Swords



Warhammers. Nothin' like the sound of crushed bones.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 14, 2012)

So walking around skyrim, minding my biz..



Now if only we could train the giants to ride these guys and sick em' on the dragons and stormcloaks


----------



## Ippy (Oct 14, 2012)

Just had a thought.... I don't think Harkon thought his plans through.

Sure, with the sun gone, vampires lose their greatest weakness, but that also means that the plantlife would all die, which would result in the deaths of animals.  

dead plants = dead animals = dead food supply = dead humans and elves = starved vampires


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 14, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Just had a thought.... I don't think Harkon thought his plans through.
> 
> Sure, with the sun gone, vampires lose their greatest weakness, but that also means that the plantlife would all die, which would result in the deaths of animals.
> 
> dead plants = dead animals = dead food supply = dead humans and elves = starved vampires



Nah. The vamps can just bite into their own arms whenever they get hungry.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 14, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> So walking around skyrim, minding my biz..
> 
> 
> 
> Now if only we could train the giants to ride these guys and sick em' on the dragons and stormcloaks


bah,T-Rex are better.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 15, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Just had a thought.... I don't think Harkon thought his plans through.
> 
> Sure, with the sun gone, vampires lose their greatest weakness, but that also means that the plantlife would all die, which would result in the deaths of animals.
> 
> dead plants = dead animals = dead food supply = dead humans and elves = starved vampires


do thralls need to eat?


----------



## Ippy (Oct 15, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> do thralls need to eat?



Why wouldn't they?

They're only moderately mind controlled people.  They haven't changed physically.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 15, 2012)

So both my children are running around Solitude naked, striking at the practice dummies near the imperial recruiting tower with the daggers I made them, and shouting has no effect on them. Time to move.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 16, 2012)

chilling at home while playing this in the background


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh, I absolutely love those tavern themes...


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 16, 2012)

Solstheim with aela ERE WE GO!


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, at least we still get patches before the 360.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 16, 2012)

I truly feel sorry for the PS3 users.

I'm doing a Dawnguard-side run through DG, and I'm at the Forgotten Vale.  If you thought Skyrim was beautiful before, it doesn't compare to the Vale.  The music too.  Perfect.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 16, 2012)

Beth is finally managing to fix the PS3 errors

it looks like MS was fucking them


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

The music in this game is so beautiful.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 16, 2012)

Pilaf ze lore master where are you?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 16, 2012)

Skyrim definitely has the best OST of the Elder Scrolls games, IMO. I didn't think so before, but I eventually sat down and listened to the entire 2+ hour OST, and it is near unrivaled within the realm of gaming. Jeremy Soule is awesome


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 16, 2012)

Another TES game, another conversion process. Or IOW MORROWIND LIVES AGAIN!




Ignore the Ald'Ruhn video, that town's not the best for showcasing looks. Check out the screenshots below it.



Oh to tromp through updated Telvanni mushroom settlements!


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 16, 2012)

"Citizens of Skyrim, they are a tall and *fair-haired * people."

So non-blond Nords aren't completely pure?


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 16, 2012)

Nasty mixed breeds.


----------



## Alicia (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryuji Yamazaki said:


> Another TES game, another conversion process. Or IOW MORROWIND LIVES AGAIN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh silly me and my PS3....


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 16, 2012)

Odahviing gave the Dragonborn a ride to Skuldafn as a favor.

I'm not sure if I'd like to see the proud Dov being reduced to some kind of mount.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2012)

Imagine if you get a younger dragon to ride... wait... do these dragons even mate? Pilaf? Is it possible for them to reproduce or are they created from scratch?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 16, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Imagine if you get a younger dragon to ride... wait... do these dragons even mate? Pilaf? Is it possible for them to reproduce or are they created from scratch?



I am not Pilaf, but I would go with Paarthurnax's line. 

"I am as my father Akatosh *made me*. As are you, Dovahkiin."


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 16, 2012)

How about raising a random Dragon like a pet?


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 16, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Imagine if you get a younger dragon to ride... wait... do these dragons even mate? Pilaf? Is it possible for them to reproduce or are they created from scratch?



*sigh*



_There is no credible story of how dragons came to be. According to dremora that the College of Whispers have "questioned," they just were, and are. Eternal, immortal, unchanging, and unyielding. They are not born or hatched. They do not mate or breed. There are no known examples of dragon eggs or dragonlings. The Iliac Bay area has stories of such things, but so far all have proven false. The eggs turned out to be eggs of other reptiles. The small dragons were merely oversized lizards and no relation to true dragons._



These things are physical gods. They're not animals. They have animalistic qualities. They bleed, and breathe and eat etc. But they don't reproduce or age. This hearkens back to the creation myths of the various cultures. The Aedra aligned spirits lessened themselves by reproducing to populate the planet with the mortal races, but as they continued to do this they grew weaker and lose their immortality. The Daedra never agreed to this. The Dragons fall into a third category. They're Aedric alligned spirits, but never "lowered" themselves like the Ehnlofey. They are of a mind with beings like Daedra but aren't actually Daedra. They are their own unique type of being. They're more flesh than spiritual, but they're definitely immortal. They can't ever be spiritually destroyed, even by the Dragonborn because he simply fuses with them.



DeathScream said:


> Pilaf ze lore master where are you?



What?



The World said:


> *Report: Ride Dragons in Next Skyrim DLC?*




1 - There were also rumors Hearthfire was going to include zombies. So don't believe everything you hear.

2 - The only thing out of that I found interesting was Bonemold, a reference to Morrowind.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 16, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Odahviing gave the Dragonborn a ride to Skuldafn as a favor.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'd like to see the proud Dov being reduced to some kind of mount.


Never thought I'd say this, but I agree.

It kind of cheapens it, IMO.



Luiz said:


> I am not Pilaf, but I would go with Paarthurnax's line.
> 
> "I am as my father Akatosh *made me*. As are you, Dovahkiin."


Yeah, I surmised from that that they were all created at that moment, and have remained largely the same since.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2012)

I like the Conjure Dragonling spell from the Midas Magic mod, even though it completely goes against the lore.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 17, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> How about raising a random Dragon like a pet?


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I like the Conjure Dragonling spell from the Midas Magic mod, even though it completely goes against the lore.



Dragonlings exist, but they're not apparently related to the Dovah. They're lesser creatures.


----------



## Death-kun (Oct 17, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Dragonlings exist, but they're not apparently related to the Dovah. They're lesser creatures.



Ahhh, I see. There are enemies in the game also called Dragonlings (added via mods). I think they were from either Morrowind or Oblivion. but they do look different, not like actual dragons. But the "Conjure Dragonling" spell summons an actual dragon, but it's scaled down to be a lot smaller. It pretty much treats "Dragonling" in a literal sense, where it's supposed to be a "baby" dragon, even though, as you guys have said, the dragons always were and always will be and do not reproduce.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 17, 2012)

Back to Solstheim, it seems. My body is ready (I just hope Bethesda and the PS3 are )


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 17, 2012)

HiroshiSenju, I've finally joined the master race. I mean the elven master race. 

An Altmer character.

And you know, technically, the High Elves and Mer in general really are a superior race. 

Greater intelligence, greater culture, taller and a much longer life span.

The only thing left to argue is that the members of the Dominion shouldn't be such jerks about it.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 17, 2012)

And yet, none of them have achieved apotheosis.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 17, 2012)

Luiz said:


> HiroshiSenju, I've finally joined the master race. I mean the elven master race.
> 
> An Altmer character.
> 
> ...



Luiz knows what's up 

I think you told me that you made an elegant Altmer female 

I should do so this weekend. Which preset did you use? I'm intent on using Altmer Preset 1 which is, IMO, the second best female preset of all races. It truly represents not only the elevated social aura of the Altmer but also the inherent elegance of the race


----------



## Ippy (Oct 17, 2012)

Dunmer > Altmer

For no other reason than because they have Eno Hlaalu.

btw, I really hope the next game is in Valenwood.

Imagine having to track down the moving tree cities?  They fucking move!


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 17, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Dunmer > Altmer
> 
> For no other reason than because they have Eno Hlaalu.
> 
> ...



Indeed, the Dunmer are definitely in my top 3 favorite races. My preference for the Altmer stems partially from mystique and their almost primordial history.

The Altmer in Skyrim are major bitches (at least the VAST majority of them). Dunmer are the resident BAMFs of TES series, in general. Considering what their people have been through, their rich history, and how strong they are in both spirit and body, the Dunmer are definitely one of the best races in Tamriel, and celebration of the Dark Elves among fans is definitely warranted.

Edit: Eno Hlaalu! Fucking yes!!!


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 17, 2012)

The Altmer culture is hardly great. The First PGE describes it as "stagnant". It's made up of strict social hierarchies that have remained largely unchanged for over 4000 years. While the Thalmor supplanted the old government, they've never been much different - just a stricter form of loyalist. It's like a Revolution where one monarchy is replaced by what is effectively another, even more tyrannical ruling body. 

At least the Empire and the other kingdoms adapt and change as time goes by, and accept new ideas and are tolerant of different viewpoints and bloodlines. The Thalmor, even if their ultimate goal wasn't to eradicate mankind and Nirn itself, are ridiculously isolationist. They treat Alinor like holy ground where men and beasts aren't even allowed to set foot. They're like the North Korea of Nirn. 

Not all Altmer are bad, of course. Some of them left.



Ippy said:


> And yet, none of them have achieved apotheosis.



Actually, off the top of my head - Syrabane, Auriel, Phynaster and possibly Arkay although his original race is up for debate. Some fans think Y'ffre was a mortal originally, too.



Death-kun said:


> Ahhh, I see. There are enemies in the game also called Dragonlings (added via mods). I think they were from either Morrowind or Oblivion. but they do look different, not like actual dragons. But the "Conjure Dragonling" spell summons an actual dragon, but it's scaled down to be a lot smaller. It pretty much treats "Dragonling" in a literal sense, where it's supposed to be a "baby" dragon, even though, as you guys have said, the dragons always were and always will be and do not reproduce.



They were from Daggerfall.

The Chantry of Akatosh protects Dragonlings and Dragonling eggs. Apparently they have some association or protection from Akatosh and his priests, but they're not related to the Dovah by blood that I am aware of. Other Drakes exist in the lore as well, such as the Sea Drake or the Wamasus who has blood for lightning. I don't believe either of these is related to the Dovah either.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 17, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Back to Solstheim, it seems. My body is ready (I just hope Bethesda and the *PS3* are )



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (Oct 17, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Indeed, the Dunmer are definitely in my top 3 favorite races. My preference for the Altmer stems partially from mystique and their almost primordial history.
> 
> The Altmer in Skyrim are major bitches (at least the VAST majority of them). Dunmer are the resident BAMFs of TES series, in general. Considering what their people have been through, their rich history, and how strong they are in both spirit and body, the Dunmer are definitely one of the best races in Tamriel, and celebration of the Dark Elves among fans is definitely warranted.
> 
> Edit: Eno Hlaalu! Fucking yes!!!


Eno Hlaalu ftw.

btw, who doesn't feel nostalgic with this ?

The Chitin armor brings me back to the Buoyant Armigers.



Pilaf said:


> Actually, off the top of my head - Syrabane, Auriel, Phynaster and possibly Arkay although his original race is up for debate. Some fans think Y'ffre was a mortal originally, too.


I didn't know that.



Wolfarus said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


Let the man dream.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, the Auriel thing is complicated and controversial. He's literally supposed to be the Dragon God of Time, but many sources mention he was the first Aldmeri King who ascended to godhood in full view of his people so they could learn how to follow him. So we have a conflicting belief, but that doesn't necessarily mean both can't be true. Or that either are. 

Remember before Skyrim came out it was pretty cut and dry that Akatosh was the exact same as Alduin. While Skyrim doesn't exactly completely rule that out, it does complicate the issue a bit. I think that Auriel will get a big reveal of his own in a future game, and might turn out to be distinct from Akatosh. They may all still belong to the same oversoul, though. Paarthurnax seemed to believe that, as did the surviving Snow Elves.

(As for Syrabane and Phynaster, they're worshiped as gods and culture heroes, but didn't necessarily ascend in the way of Auriel or Tiber Septim. Their physical artifacts give powerful blessings similar to those of a Divine or Daedra, and it's known that in TES worship empowers gods and makes them stronger. Several mortals from all cultures have achieved god status. It's implied that the Tribunal, despite being dead now, still can grant certain blessings to strong believers. The _memory_ of them acts as a god in their absence. That's a strange concept to many, but it seems to be the case.*)

[*Like, if some down on his luck Dunmer who caught an illness and really, really believed in Almalexia from the bottom of his heart prayed to be cured, there's still a very real chance his goddess would cure him, despite the fact she no longer exists. Just because he believed. It's one of the weirder aspects of TES lore.]


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 18, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Luiz knows what's up
> 
> I think you told me that you made an elegant Altmer female
> 
> I should do so this weekend. Which preset did you use? I'm intent on using Altmer Preset 1 which is, IMO, the second best female preset of all races. It truly represents not only the elevated social aura of the Altmer but also the inherent elegance of the race



I ended up making a male one. I already had a female Dunmer mage, so I didn't wanna feel like it was repetition.

Trust me bro, don't use preset 1. Her head's shape isn't that great.

Look into the second half, it has better options.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 18, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Eno Hlaalu ftw.
> 
> btw, who doesn't feel nostalgic with this ?
> 
> The Chitin armor brings me back to the Buoyant Armigers.



Chitin, Bonemold, and Antique Orc armor are just too sexy

i wonder why you can never get a full set of dreugh armor in morrowind though


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 18, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Dunmer > Altmer
> 
> For no other reason than because they have Eno Hlaalu.
> 
> ...



That would be pretty cool, actually. You could have the map marker remain in one place for a week or so, then it disappears and you'd have to locate the city again... or they could be constantly moving, but at a _very_ slow pace.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 18, 2012)

I want to play Oblivion, but looking at the graphics, yuck. Damn me playing Skyrim first.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 18, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> I want to play Oblivion, but looking at the graphics, yuck. Damn me playing Skyrim first.



Oblivion's graphics aren't that bad, I could handle it. 

But Morrowind... oh man.

Well, it's a PC game. I can't play it anyway.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 18, 2012)

pilaf the master of TES Lore where are you?


----------



## Enclave (Oct 18, 2012)

So, the rumors sprouting out of the 1.8 beta patch regarding the next DLC is pretty interesting.

Dragon mount, spears, Solstheim, bonemold/chitin/nordic armour.

Pretty exciting stuff.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 18, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Well, the Auriel thing is complicated and controversial. He's literally supposed to be the Dragon God of Time, but many sources mention he was the first Aldmeri King who ascended to godhood in full view of his people so they could learn how to follow him. So we have a conflicting belief, but that doesn't necessarily mean both can't be true. Or that either are.
> 
> Remember before Skyrim came out it was pretty cut and dry that Akatosh was the exact same as Alduin. While Skyrim doesn't exactly completely rule that out, it does complicate the issue a bit. I think that Auriel will get a big reveal of his own in a future game, and might turn out to be distinct from Akatosh. They may all still belong to the same oversoul, though. Paarthurnax seemed to believe that, as did the surviving Snow Elves.
> 
> ...


That's not too dissimilar from The Forgotten Realms deities.

Their power was directly proportional to their number of followers.



Mist Puppet said:


> Chitin, Bonemold, and Antique Orc armor are just too sexy
> 
> i wonder why you can never get a full set of dreugh armor in morrowind though


I never liked Dreugh armor to begin with.

Just looked silly next to most of the others.



Kahvehane said:


> That would be pretty cool, actually. You could have the map marker remain in one place for a week or so, then it disappears and you'd have to locate the city again... or they could be constantly moving, but at a _very_ slow pace.


I'd rather it moved veeery slowly.

Like, let's say it moves the radius of the city in one game day.

They can set the beginning of the game around migratory season (since they migrate and don't just move randomly).



Hand Banana said:


> I want to play Oblivion, but looking at the graphics, yuck. Damn me playing Skyrim first.


Oblivion's graphics aren't bad, honestly.

Luckily, you're part of the master race, and can get the proper mods to eliminate the potato faces.



Enclave said:


> So, the rumors sprouting out of the 1.8 beta patch regarding the next DLC is pretty interesting.
> 
> Dragon mount, spears, Solstheim, bonemold/chitin/nordic armour.
> 
> Pretty exciting stuff.


I hate the thought of a dragon mount.

I wouldn't mind a revisit to Solstheim, though I'd much prefer a new area instead.

Chitin armor?  Mods already got that covered. 

Spears, though, I was always wondering why we didn't have them already to begin with.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 18, 2012)

We didn't have spears before because they require a whole new set of unique animations.

Also, yes there are other armour types available in mods but it's always nice to have official versions instead, especially for the poor souls who don't have the game on PC.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm currently playing as a descendent of Eno Hlaalu, as a Dunmer trying to reform the Morag Tong.

Basically every contract you receive to kill a bandit leader and such is right up the Morag Tong's alley.





Enclave said:


> We didn't have spears before because they require a whole new set of unique animations.


They *had *to make that 11/11/11 release date, I suppose.



Enclave said:


> Also, yes there are other armour types available in mods but it's always nice to have official versions instead, especially for the poor souls who don't have the game on PC.


It is a shame, innit?



edit: As much as I love the Dark Brotherhood, and how it's questline has been the best one in Oblivion, and one of the best in Skyrim, I'd love a return to the Morag Tong in the next game.  The usual creepily "kill people and enjoy it"-schtick can only go on for so long.

Even better?  Have both the Dark Brotherhood AND the Morag Tong.

Have the local Valenwood () Sanctuary be one of the new DB holdings after their rise post-Emperor assassination, and have the last vestiges of the Dunmeri Morag Tong agents set up shop to try to bring the guild back into prominence.  If you join one or the other, part of the questline is to destroy the rival assassin guild.

For the DB, you get special contracts from the Night Mother herself to destroy the Morag Tong.

For the MT, you get honorable writs to take out key DB Speakers in the province from Valenwood leaders.

The game still allows you to get your assassin on, either in the form of what is essentially stealthy mercenary work (MT), or in cruel, sadistic murdering (DB).


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 19, 2012)

Say, if you take over Whiterun for the Stormcloaks before doing the main questline, will everything go the same way?

Does Vignar talk to you about Helgen using Balgruuf's dialogue?

Are you first approached by Olfina Gray-Mane (the new housecarl), asking you "what's the meaning of this interruption"?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 19, 2012)

Your question doesn't make sense.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 19, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Your question doesn't make sense.



has saking that: if you do the civil war quest for ulfric before the main quest, vignar and that annoying daugther will have the same dialog as brogruuf and irileth, including the one about the greybeards?

edit:nvm its impossible


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 19, 2012)

Someone with a brain. 

Impossible? How so?


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 19, 2012)

What's impossible? Completing the civil war before the main quest? I did that on my first two characters.

edit: Deathscream, exactly what is it that you keep asking me? I can't view the official Bethsoft forums. I'm banned from even viewing them. I've been threatened with legal action. All for trying to show them the glory of Monkey Truth. And possibly encouraging underage people to experiment sexually, but that's all part of their spiritual development.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 19, 2012)

I wonder.

Is the Night Mother Mephala?  She can't possibly be just the ghost of a random old murderous crazy woman...


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> edit: Deathscream, exactly what is it that you keep asking me? I can't view the official Bethsoft forums. I'm banned from even viewing them. I've been threatened with legal action. All for trying to show them the glory of Monkey Truth. And possibly encouraging underage people to experiment sexually, but that's all part of their spiritual development.



Lol what? did you state that you pirated the game or something?


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I wonder.
> 
> Is the Night Mother Mephala?  She can't possibly be just the ghost of a random old murderous crazy woman...



Well, some scholars/sources do say that they are one and the same.



> The Night Mother, my dear friend, is Mephala. The Dark Brotherhood of the west, unfettered by the orders of the Tribunal, continue to worship Mephala. They may not call her by her name, but the daedra of murder, sex, and secrets is their leader still. And they did not, and still do not, to this day, forgive their brethren for casting her aside.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 19, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> What's impossible? Completing the civil war before the main quest? I did that on my first two characters.



Basically, I was asking if the initial dialogue about Helgen remains the same with jarl Vignar and Olfina Gray-Mane.



Ippy said:


> I wonder.
> 
> Is the Night Mother Mephala?  She can't possibly be just the ghost of a random old murderous crazy woman...



Of course she can, that's how Cicero describes her. 

The woman who gave birth to the children of Sithis and slayed them in his name.

The book "The Night Mother's Truth" says she was a female Dark Elf, member of the Morag Tong.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> Well, some scholars/sources do say that they are one and the same.


I really gotta start reading all these books I find...

I thought I had an original idea here.



Luiz said:


> Of course she can, that's how Cicero describes her.
> 
> The woman who gave birth to the children of Sithis and slayed them in his name.
> 
> The book "The Night Mother's Truth" says she was a female Dark Elf, member of the Morag Tong.


Thing is, that's right up Mephala's alley. S/he is all about doing things to fuck with people, literally because s/he can.

Take the form of a Dunmer, join the Morag Tong (your own worshipers), cause enough dissent among the ranks to have a splinter group (the DB) form.  Have that splinter group gain more prominence than the original, all the while posing as one of their deities (the Night Mother), then have the original die out to near extinction.

The DB gains more and more foothold on the continent, while the original worshipers are killed off and leave.

While both groups have (roughly) the same goals, and are competing over the same contracts, have both groups worship the same deity (Mephala) unknowingly, in two distinct forms.

Then have the DB get its ass handed to it, which allows both the DB and MT to be at roughly equal footing in the next era.

Thus, setting up my Next Top Assassin's plotline for TESVI: Valenwood.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 19, 2012)

Vino said:


> Lol what? did you state that you pirated the game or something?



No... I spoke very frankly and progressively about some of my views on politics, religion and human sexuality. Believe it or not, the moderation team over there is very socially conservative/squeamish. They're not fans of Pilaf the Defiler. It was a mistake on their part, and a blow to the lore community, but life goes on and I have many friends still fighting the good fight. Less aggressively than me.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 19, 2012)

anyway


```
The next DLC will be called [B]Dragonborn[/B] and it will be set on the island of [B][url="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Lore:Solstheim"]Solstheim[/url][/B].
The main locations you will be able to visit are [B][URL="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Bloodmoon:Raven_Rock"]Raven Rock[/URL][/B], [B]Miraak Temple[/B], [B][URL="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Bloodmoon:Castle_Karstaag"]Castle Karstaag[/URL][/B] and [B]a [URL="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Morrowind:Telvanni_Tower"]Telvanni tower[/URL][/B] (N.B.: Not [I]the[/I] Telvanni Tower, but [I]a[/I] Telvanni tower).
There will be some new armor types, [B][URL="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Morrowind:Bonemold"]Bonemold[/URL][/B], [B][URL="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Morrowind:Chitin"]Chitin[/URL][/B], [B][URL="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Morrowind:Nordic"]Nordic[/URL][/B] and [B][URL="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Bloodmoon:Raw_Stalhrim"]Stalhrim[/URL][/B] each having [B]heavy[/B] and [B]light[/B] classifications.
Out of these new materials, you will be able to craft [B]new types items[/B] out of two of them, namely [B]Stalhrim[/B] and [B]Nordic[/B].
[B][URL="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Morrowind:Spears"]Spears[/URL][/B] will be added along with an array of [B]new creatures/automotons[/B], [B][URL="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Lore:Riekling#Riekling"]Riekling[/URL][/B], [B][URL="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Lore:Scrib#Scrib"]Scrib[/URL][/B], [B][URL="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Lore:Netch#Netch"]Netch[/URL][/B], [B][URL="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Lore:Boar#Boar"]Boar[/URL][/B], [B]Benthic Lurker[/B], [B]Ballista Centurion[/B], and something with an internal name of [B]HMDaedra[/B], quite possibly referring to [B][url="http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Lore:Hermaeus_Mora"]Hermaeus Mora[/url][/B] since it lists his plane of oblivion, [B]Apocrypha[/B]. You will also be able to [B]ride dragons[/B] and be in combat while mounted on one.

[B][url="http://i.imgur.com/gF1hJ.png"]This[/url][/B] is what the [B]quest header[/B] for Dragonborn Quests will look like, and [B][url="http://i.imgur.com/AJu91.png"]this[/url][/B] is what the [B]compass markers[/B] look like for the new locations.
From the top, clockwise: [B]Telvanni Tower[/B], [B]To Solstheim[/B], [B]Raven Rock[/B], [B]Castle Karstaag[/B], [B]Standing Stones[/B], [B]To Skyrim[/B], [B]Miraak Temple[/B].

There will be at least two new [B]tracked stats[/B]: [B]Dragonborn Quests Completed[/B], and [B]Stalhrim Items Crafted[/B]

You will [B]travel to Solstheim via a boat[/B], much like you did in Bloodmoon, although this time, it looks like you may at least get a partial visual boat ride.
The Telvanni tower has float up and down animations, so no levitation it seems.
Dragon riding will take place in its own world space

Mounted combat looks like it's getting an improvement with the ability to [B]cast spells while mounted[/B], tihs isn't necessarily a Dragonborn only thing though!

It appears that Update 1.8 readies Skyrim for [B]PS3 DLC[/B].

---

[B]Misinformation[/B]:
Weapon degrading -- There's nothing to indicate this is added, that isn't to say it can't/won't be added however. There was just no "new" information in this update. The degradation stuff seen previously has all been renemants from previous CK games (Fallout)

[B]Other stuff that I can't put my finger on or give intelligent guesses about because of lack of information[/B]
Miraak death animation, Chieftain animations, Chisel animations (perhaps new crafting station for the new armor.. doubt it though), Storn Death Reaction animation & Storn Suit Stages, H2H and H2H_AttackBash, H2H_Equip, H2H_Unequip - Not necessarily Hand to Hand, but it might be. Frea, Pray, StonePickUp, KillMoveDLC02RipHeartOut, TreeAmbush
There also seem to be a lot more animation files for running with weapons. No idea why.
warven Ballista -- Possibly a new trap? [url]http://www.uesp.net/wiki/Skyrim:Dwemer_Ballista#Dwemer_Ballista[/url]

[B]Previous Threads[/B]
[url]http://forums.bethsoft.com/topic/1417802-18-beta-update-solsheim-dlc-thread-16/[/url]

---

All of the above is [B]speculation[/B] over new strings found in the files from the 1.8 update, and should not be treated as facts or as any proof that any of it will even make it into the game! (but you all already knew that, didn't you!... Didn't you?) They were found by comparing 1.7.7.0 files with those in 1.8.145.0. 

You want proof, YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE PROOF!!!! (I'll add proof later, in the mean time, look at these posts: [url="http://forums.bethsoft.com/index.php?app=core&module=search&section=search&do=search&fromsearch=1"]these posts[/url])
```
it would be great to see some bandit swords or axes being shattered after some strikes =D!


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2012)

Ride dragons?  Pretty cool I suppose.  Anyways, I would have preferred a place other than Solstheim.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 19, 2012)

Solstheim is a territory disputed between Skyrim and Morrowind , i wonder if Skyrim won that dispute as the Argonians took control of Morrowind.


----------



## dream (Oct 19, 2012)

It's possible but I do remember that many Dunmer fled to Solstheim, enough could have went there that the Nords decided that it would be too costly to capture it completely.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 19, 2012)

the argonians took only south morrowind, vvardenfel and north morrowind are still "imperial" thx to the destruction left by vvardenfel's eruption

and solstheim is imperial


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 20, 2012)

spears and scribs, sounds like an awesome dlc


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 20, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> Solstheim is a territory disputed between Skyrim and Morrowind , i wonder if Skyrim won that dispute as the Argonians took control of Morrowind.



No. It isn't. Skyrim gave it to the Dunmer as a gift. There is literally no dispute there at all. 

Some Nords still live there, but they're traditionalists who still follow the old Atmoran totem animal religion. They're not affiliated with the government of Skyrim,



heylove said:


> It's possible but I do remember that many Dunmer fled to Solstheim, enough could have went there that the Nords decided that it would be too costly to capture it completely.




It was a gift. The Dunmer did not intrude:

“Untithed to any thane or hold, and self-governed, with free worship, with no compensation to Skyrim or the Empire except as writ in the armistice of old wheresoever those might still apply, and henceforth let no man or mer say that the Sons and Daughters of Kyne are without mercy or honor.”


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm stoked


----------



## Ippy (Oct 20, 2012)

Solstheim is full of Dunmer?

I'm okay with going back there now.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah. It was the first offer given to the Dunmer after Red Year. Members from all the Houses settled there, and quickly organized into a new society. The Keyes novels hinted that the cultures blended together and some of the Houses like Indoril morphed into new ones and changed names. The Indoril on Solsthiem live on the southern coast and are called House Sathil. The reason given was that Lord Sathil had lost confidence in his House and decided to start one of his own. I'm not sure if House Sathil is still around as of the events of Skyrim, but their crest was a Dreugh and they lived together with fishing Nords along the southern coasts. They weren't the only House living there, though. The books just focused on them more. The Telvanni probably planted Mushrooms farther inland. I'm not sure what will be going on with Castle Karstaag, but it would be cool if the Ordinators guarded it and the last remnants of the Temple ruled from there. Maybe that's where High Alma Jaroon lives, the current Hortator.


An interesting contrast between the racism against the Dunmer in Skyrim was illustrated in the books as well. The Dunmer now outnumber the Nords on Solsthiem, but they seem to treat them very well. Despite the fact the Dunmer are wealthier and usually employ them as servants, they don't seem to look down on them, and many families have even intermarried. There were several Nord and half human Sathil family members in Lord of Souls.

edit: It's easy to see why the Dark Elves would be disillusioned with their old Houses. Redoran failed to protect them from the Daedra. The Temple failed, and so did Indoril in a big way. The Tribunal died and Vivec along with them, or maybe he just lost his powers, or maybe he got CHIM and didn't care about the mortal plane any more. But he couldn't hold the meteor up any more. So two powerful Techno Mages named Sul and Vuhon built a powerful engine that ran on souls to keep it aloft. Might seem barbaric until you consider that's how the Ghostfence was maintained, too, so it was nothing new to the Dunmer people. Problem is two Ordinator mages couldn't quite muster up the same divine power as the Tribunal, no matter how many souls they sacrificed, so the machine asploded, the meteor fell and Vvardenfell went boom. 

So Indoril lost a lot of favoritism among the Dunmer. So much for their last great hope. Didn't help much that Vuhon later returned as an evil quasi-Daedric Prince after fusing with Umbra and tried to conquer Tamriel with his floating city. That's the kind of political action that makes you wanna distance yourself from your House. So who knows what we'll encounter on Solsthiem? A lot of people who are weary and want to carve out something new and different for themselves, maybe. It's also unclear if this mindset has extended into Morrowind itself, which is also suspected to be largely repopulated. Maybe there's a cultural schism between the Solsthiem Dunmer and the Morrowind Dunmer. Maybe the more traditionalist ones live in Morrowind and the ones who don't trust the old Houses live up North. It's stated in Skyrim that even Hlaalu isn't what it once was, and it was the strongest House back during Morrowind times and shortly after. It's also unknown to what extent the current Hortator controls and unifies the Dunmer people, or whether or not there's more than one Hortator. The fate of Helseth and Barenziah is also unknown, or the exact current condition of the Temple. There's a lot about Dunmer society we could learn in the DLC. Or maybe not.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow, you guys know your Lore.

Good on you.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 21, 2012)

I dunno about you guys but I hears SPEARS.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 21, 2012)

Why did Lydia disappear after I made her steward of Lakeview manor ? Anyone else experience this ?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 21, 2012)

I wonder why sites are speculating that the next "Dragonborn" DLC will be PS3 exclusive? That would be stupid as hell. Not only would Bethesda piss of Microsoft and lose a shit ton of profit but that would be unfair to the other consoles as well. 

I doubt the members at Bethesda are that...dense.


----------



## Enclave (Oct 21, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I wonder why sites are speculating that the next "Dragonborn" DLC will be PS3 exclusive? That would be stupid as hell. Not only would Bethesda piss of Microsoft and lose a shit ton of profit but that would be unfair to the other consoles as well.
> 
> I doubt the members at Bethesda are that...dense.



The rumor is that the PS3 will get a 30 day exclusive on it like the 360 got with Dawnguard and Hearthfire.  The reasoning is as an apology to PS3 players for how long they have had to wait for Dawnguard.

Also yes, I know Microsoft actually has a policy where they don't allow stuff on Live if it arrives on another platform first or something like that.  However, I have strong doubts they'd hold Bethesda to that since MS would do nothing but piss off their own customer base.

So yeah, it wouldn't affect their profits too much since 360 players would still buy the DLC, just 30 days after PS3 players.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 21, 2012)

In my opinion, 30 day exclusivity is a shitty idea. Everyone should receive DLC on the same day, regardless.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Payapaya (Oct 21, 2012)

Enclave said:


> The rumor is that the PS3 will get a 30 day exclusive on it like the 360 got with Dawnguard and Hearthfire.  The reasoning is as an apology to PS3 players for how long they have had to wait for Dawnguard.



If they want to apoligize than they should release the content on time and without any bugs. 

I like the sound of the DLC, that is of course if what they are saying is true.  I would have so much fun running around on foot or on a mount and poking people with a spear.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 21, 2012)

Man, I really am obsessed with my characters' appearance.

 Yesterday I deleted the save file of my Nord lvl 44 because the length of his chin had been bothering me for some time.

After three attempts at re-creating him, I finally got it right.



Enclave said:


> The rumor is that the PS3 will get a 30 day exclusive on it like the 360 got with Dawnguard and Hearthfire.  The reasoning is as an apology to PS3 players for how long they have had to wait for Dawnguard.
> 
> Also yes, I know Microsoft actually has a policy where they don't allow stuff on Live if it arrives on another platform first or something like that.  However, I have strong doubts they'd hold Bethesda to that since MS would do nothing but piss off their own customer base.
> 
> So yeah, it wouldn't affect their profits too much since 360 players would still buy the DLC, just 30 days after PS3 players.



That ain't a rumor, just what people think Bethesda should do.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 21, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Man, I really am obsessed with my characters' appearance.
> 
> Yesterday I deleted the save file of my Nord lvl 44 because the length of his chin had been bothering me for some time.
> 
> After three attempts at re-creating him, I finally got it right.




Why didn't you just visit the face sculptor in Riften that Dawnguard added?

Ohhhhh right.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeah...

---


----------



## dream (Oct 21, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> In my opinion, 30 day exclusivity is a shitty idea. Everyone should receive DLC on the same day, regardless.



It's an excellent idea for Microsoft.  If people aren't sure which system they want to get a game for then a 30-day exclusive DLC may tempt them towards one system.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 21, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Why didn't you just visit the face sculptor in Riften that Dawnguard added?
> 
> Ohhhhh right.





First thing I'm doing once Dawnguard arrives is editing my Altmer male (he looks kind of scary every else yet almost uncannily badass with indoor lightning. This would be the only thing to deter me from editing him)



heylove said:


> It's an excellent idea for Microsoft.  If people aren't sure which system they want to get a game for then a 30-day exclusive DLC may tempt them towards one system.



Sure, it may be a good marketing strategy, but the Microsoft execs that made the decision are still bitches


----------



## Enclave (Oct 21, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That ain't a rumor, just what people think Bethesda should do.



No, it's a rumor based on some obscure code found in the 1.8 patch on the PC.

Anyways, personally I wouldn't mind if they did make it a PS3 exclusive for 30 days.  Bethesda has to do SOMETHING to apologise to PS3 fans.  Besides, I play the game on the PC so I'm pretty used to waiting 30 days for my DLC by now.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 21, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Man, I really am obsessed with my characters' appearance.
> 
> Yesterday I deleted the save file of my Nord lvl 44 because the length of his chin had been bothering me for some time.
> 
> After three attempts at re-creating him, I finally got it right.



Why didn't you just go into the console and edit him?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Ippy (Oct 22, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Why didn't you just go into the console and edit him?


You beautiful bastard....

I almost spit out my drink.


----------



## dream (Oct 22, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Why didn't you just go into the console and edit him?



Perhaps he isn't a PC gamer? 

Anyways, I've never cared about my character's appearance.  It just sems far too trivial to me.


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 22, 2012)

heylove said:


> Perhaps he isn't a PC gamer?
> 
> Anyways, I've never cared about my character's appearance.  It just sems far too trivial to me.



This. Ive never really played a mage character, dont feel the need too. So my face is always covered by a helm of some sort or another, so there's no need to get super picky with what my character looks like.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 22, 2012)

heylove said:


> Perhaps he isn't a PC gamer?
> 
> Anyways, I've never cared about my character's appearance.  It just sems far too trivial to me.



That's because you play on first person. In that case it doesn't matter if your character is the ugliest friend on Nirn.

But I'm a third person only guy.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 23, 2012)

heylove said:


> Perhaps he isn't a PC gamer?



Perhaps it was a joke.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 23, 2012)

well its tuesday


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 23, 2012)

Tuesday Oct 23 2012 to be exact.


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2012)

> As both a teacher and historian, I absolutely have to extend props to Professor Donna Ellard of Texas’ Rice University.  What she is doing comes with a high level of trust by her colleagues and department.  What is she doing?  How about just teaching a course on Norse mythology through the medium of Bethesda’s Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim.
> 
> ‘Scandinavian Fantasy Worlds: Old Norse Sagas and Skyrim’ is the name of Professor Ellard’s course.  In the description to this course, she explains how the goals of this class involve using Skyrim introducing students to fantasy in psychological concepts and as a driving force in gamer culture to explain why medieval Scandinavia serves as a focus of modern western culture fantasy.  In a nut shell, this class involves doing quests in Skyrim and reading a ton to learn about why modern the modern ‘fantasy genre’ is based off Norse mythology.  It doesn’t get any better than this.
> 
> I would have rearranged all my classes to secure this class fit in my schedule.  This is awesome and I hope more professors make this sort of curriculum.  Gaming is slowly becoming more mainstream, why not connect students with a hobby they love to their education?  I fully support this.  It reminds me of the University of Florida using StarCraft to teach management skills.  Keep thinking outside the box!





I would have loved to take that course.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 23, 2012)

I always play first person, and throw on third every once in a while to admire my work.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 23, 2012)

I hope they actually read some of Skyrim's lore books as well as the real world Nordic stuff. If they do, they'll contrast it more than they compare it. Skyrim's religious pantheon and burial practices have as much in common with ancient Egypt as Scandinavia. It's a mistake to directly compare any TES culture to an earth one, because they all have multiple influences. The Egyptian influence I mentioned has some manifestation in every single TES culture, in fact.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 23, 2012)

I hate how some of the in-game books leave off in huge cliffhangers.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 23, 2012)

Tell me, when does Ralof actually go to Windhelm and vouch for you to Ulfric?

I'm under the impression he keeps sitting on his ass in Riverwood until the Jagged Crown mission makes him go to that draugr cave.



Ippy said:


> I always play first person, and throw on third every once in a while to admire my work.



I often stop at every light source to do that.


----------



## Kahvehane (Oct 23, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Tell me, when does Ralof actually go to Windhelm and vouch for you to Ulfric?
> 
> *I'm under the impression he keeps sitting on his ass in Riverwood* until the Jagged Crown mission makes him go to that draugr cave.



That's because he does.

Seriously, I'd been to Riverwood countless times before heading to Windhelm on my Nord character... Ralof didn't budge. 


BUT, I suppose there _is_ plenty of wood to chop for the war effort. Can't hold too much against the guy. 





What gets me though is when I throw fireballs through the Whiterun gates and incinerate nearly every Imperial/Stormcloak on the other side, and Ralof/Hadvar still quips "pretty sure I killed more than you." 

That is skeever shit.


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 24, 2012)

i think that this is the most accurate map along with the one on imperial library shoing tamriel's situation during skyrim events


*Spoiler*: __ 




even the hist trees aren't dumb enough to invade north morrowind after that freakin eruption





and gentlemen, Apocrypha, Home of Hermaeus Mora is the next Daedric Realm that we'll visit after Shivering isles and Soul Cairn.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 24, 2012)

Goddamn it, I want Valenwood next.

I want to see some of this "ritualistic cannibalism" that is supposedly going on.





heylove said:


> I would have loved to take that course.


Yet more evidence showing that college is a scam.

And like Pilaf said, beyond vaguely sounding Scandinavian names, and the parallels between Shor/Thor and Sovengarde/Asgard, that's were the similarities end.



Kahvehane said:


> What gets me though is when I throw fireballs through the Whiterun gates and incinerate nearly every Imperial/Stormcloak on the other side, and Ralof/Hadvar still quips "pretty sure I killed more than you."
> 
> That is skeever shit.


Indeed.

I was Amaterasuing and Tsukiyoming dudes left and right in one playthrough, and dragonfiring (as in, a mod [] that gives you the exact same firebreath animation as the dragons, ergo 3 second long Yol Tor Shul) dudes the next.

Stormcloaks didn't even get to the gate.

Hadvar was smoking that shit.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 24, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> What gets me though is when I throw fireballs through the Whiterun gates and incinerate nearly every Imperial/Stormcloak on the other side, and Ralof/Hadvar still quips "pretty sure I killed more than you."
> 
> That is skeever shit.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9XBNnBp84Ps[/YOUTUBE]

They kill things so fast it looks like they aren't even doing anything


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Oct 24, 2012)

> What gets me though is when I throw fireballs through the Whiterun gates and incinerate nearly every Imperial/Stormcloak on the other side, and Ralof/Hadvar still quips "pretty sure I killed more than you."
> 
> That is skeever shit.
> __________________



The first mistake is doubting the prowess of Radolf/Hadavar.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 24, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> i think that this is the most accurate map along with the one on imperial library shoing tamriel's situation during skyrim events
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


is that map official or fan made?


----------



## DeathScream (Oct 24, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> is that map official or fan made?


well, i don't trust on elderscrollswikia, this map and the Imperial Library one is the most accurate IMHO.

since skyrim and some books says that morrowind is still there, so probbaly the argonians took only south morrowind(which is probbaly un-affected by the red mountain's eruption)

and after reading some books, well im stating to believe really that Mannimarco is behind of the Thalmor's actions, i mean, his lich persona and his clones are probbaly ruling the Aldmeri dominion claiming that they need to purge the mankind and the weak races to reclaim back their imortality

because this smells like one of his plans to become a god(since daggerfall's ending is to vague to tell that he's a god now)


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 24, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I was Amaterasuing and Tsukiyoming dudes left and right in one playthrough, and dragonfiring (as in, a mod []* that gives you the exact same firebreath animation as the dragons*, ergo 3 second long Yol Tor Shul) dudes the next.



I've always wanted that. I even talked about it here some time ago.

Curse you master race, always stealing my dreams and rubbing it on my face.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 24, 2012)

Its way too overpowered. That shit one shot dragons.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 25, 2012)

what town is that? the one just outside the skyrim borders to the right.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I've always wanted that. I even talked about it here some time ago.
> 
> Curse you master race, always stealing my dreams and rubbing it on my face.


I still prefer Amaterasu.



Hand Banana said:


> Its way too overpowered. That shit one shot dragons.


!!!

And you claim to be of the master race!

I nerfed mine in the Creation Kit to just be able to one shot fodder.

Dragons and the higher level Draugr still require a bit of effort.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 25, 2012)

Naruto jutsus? Nay, I prefer to leave the non-TES stuff out of Skyrim. 

On another note, I have used the Oghma Infinium glitch to avoid the smithing torture.

I REGRET NOTHING.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Naruto jutsus? Nay, I prefer to leave the non-TES stuff out of Skyrim.
> 
> On another note, I have used the Oghma Infinium glitch to avoid the smithing torture.
> 
> I REGRET NOTHING.


I don't mind a few jutsu.

Naruto is basically about a bunch of mystical, vaguely ninja-like, wizards.  It's not much of a stretch.

Shit, I half expect Pilaf to come in here and tell us all how the Sharingan is like some long lost Redguard warrior technique, or Kyuubi mode is not unlike a power used only by a group of demons from Akavir.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 25, 2012)

Don't understand why the Redguards haven't taken over all these inferior races.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 25, 2012)

Because elven supremacy is the only truth.


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 25, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Don't understand why the Redguards haven't taken over all these inferior races.



Saadia or something fucked it up?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 25, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I still prefer Amaterasu.
> 
> !!!
> 
> ...



Seriously, one mission I felt like Tobi and just fucked up a squad of bandits with it. Took like 3 seconds.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 25, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Seriously, one mission I felt like Tobi and just fucked up a squad of bandits with it. Took like 3 seconds.


Amaterasu or that dragonfire mod?


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 25, 2012)

Amaterasu. It does like 200 points of damage per second once activated.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 25, 2012)

That map is suspect.

Yokuda doesn't actually exist any more, or it shouldn't according to most everything we're told. What remains are a few small, scattered islands around the edges of the sunken continent. 

Solsthiem is not property of Skyrim, the Empire or Morrowind. It was given to the Dunmer people as a gift, but not to Morrowind specifically. 

The Argonians only ever settled the former Dres lands, also, because those were originally theirs. They didn't settle the rest, at least not aggressively. Dialogue from Skyrim suggests Argonian and Dunmer families are more or less living alongside one another with little hostility currently.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 25, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Amaterasu or that dragonfire mod?



Speaking of the dragonfire mod, there should be more to it than just how long it lasts.

There is more than one version of Fire Breath used by the dragons. 

The version used by ancient and elder dragons looks much more intense and brighter.

Whoever created that mod should've gone for that one.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 26, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Amaterasu. It does like 200 points of damage per second once activated.


You are *not *of the master race.

That is a "problem" that could easily be fixed in Creation Kit.





Luiz said:


> Speaking of the dragonfire mod, there should be more to it than just how long it lasts.
> 
> There is more than one version of Fire Breath used by the dragons.
> 
> ...


I can check in the CK and see what the differences are...


----------



## Hand Banana (Oct 26, 2012)

Ippy said:


> You are *not *of the master race.
> 
> That is a "problem" that could easily be fixed in Creation Kit.



TBH I don't have a whole lot of time to game now that I'm a father. I get anywhere between 20-40 mins to play. So that's what I focus my time on. I do mod searches at work. But as being part of the master race, I do take advantage of writing .bat files to make the game harder by letting npcs use potions. That black flame however curb stomps that tho.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 26, 2012)

aka Harkon ate Serana's fries.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Oct 26, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Don't understand why the Redguards haven't taken over all these inferior races.



Redguards sucks.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 26, 2012)

Hardly.

They've proven their natural ability as warriors time and again. They're the only race on Tamriel that has consistently displayed an ability to defeat foes when vastly outnumbered.

But as for me...  

(I know. Not Skyrim related, but TESO is shaping up to be much better than anticipated.)


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Oct 26, 2012)

Ben Tennyson said:


> Redguards sucks.



              .


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 26, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Hardly.
> 
> They've proven their natural ability as warriors time and again. They're the only race on Tamriel that has consistently displayed *an ability to defeat foes when vastly outnumbered.*
> But as for me...
> ...



I imagine that with their Berserker Rage ability, the Orcs are the race who can do that with the most ease.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> aka Harkon ate Serana's fries.


hahaha      .


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I imagine that with their Berserker Rage ability, the Orcs are the race who can do that with the most ease.



That's more gameplay.

Also, Berserker is Orcs. Ra'gada have Adrenaline Rush. 

I mean historically, look at the adversity they overcame. They demolished the Left Hand Elves on Yokuda using Orichalc weapons and Sword Singing. They even took the continent with them.

They landed a small fleet on Hammerfell, less than 20% of their population and completely wiped out the indigenous Orcs, goblins, trolls and other monsters.

They conquered the lands surrounding the Alik'r with the same small force, displacing and crushing Cyrodills, Nords and Bretons.

They forced Tiber Septim to sign a treaty. This was the work of one small group of pirates, not even an entire army. 

They crushed the Aldmeri Dominion with a much smaller force than the Imperials had.

The list goes on and on.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 27, 2012)

> They forced Tiber Septim to sign a treaty. This was the work of one small group of pirates, not even an entire army.



Really? How? If he was such a powerful wielder of the Voice, solo'ing a small army should be an easy task for him.



> They crushed the Aldmeri Dominion with a much smaller force than the Imperials had.



Sure makes the Empire seem like a bunch of pussies. 

Speaking of this, there's been strong foreshadowing of another war with the Aldmeri Dominion in some of Skyrim's dialogue.

Do you think we may be getting a game centered on that in the (relatively) near future?


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Really? How? If he was such a powerful wielder of the Voice, solo'ing a small army should be an easy task for him.



Two reasons: 

1- Tiber Septim was not personally fighting his wars on the front lines at this point. This was a few years after he took Cyrodill's throne. He was consolidating his power and very busy with administrative work and negotiations. The Hammerfell action was more of a rebellion. His Legions and Navy had already pretty much conquered Hammerfell, and like half the Redguard population was pro Empire as it is. 

Also, he actually never used his Voice after proclaiming himself Tiber Septim. There are various theories as to why, but it's a documented fact he never used the Thu'um as the Emperor, at least according to the lore we have. Some say it was because he survived an assassination attempt during which his throat was specifically targeted and could only speak in a low rasp. Some say it's because Tiber Septim wasn't actually Talos Stormcrown. Whatever the reason, Septim lost the Thu'um and relied on his armies, diplomacy and other means.

2 -  

He was the Hoon Ding. He made way for his people. He personally slew Lord Richton, the provisional governor of Stros M'Kai. He slew Septim's great Dragon general Nafaalilargus, too. He pretty much proved to be the ultimate Redguard pirate badass so Tiber had to sign a treaty to grant the Redguards sovereignty and equality under the law. 




> Sure makes the Empire seem like a bunch of pussies.
> 
> Speaking of this, there's been strong foreshadowing of another war with the Aldmeri Dominion in some of Skyrim's dialogue.
> 
> Do you think we may be getting a game centered on that in the (relatively) near future?




Without a doubt. 

We'll also learn more of their history in TESO, although it goes back to the Second Era. At least the question of their leadership has been addressed - they're a monarchy with one King or Queen ruling the entire Thalmor. During  it was Queen Ayrenn who was very young at the time. If Elves really do live 1000 plus years she may still be the ruler of the Thalmor.

Also, this gives you a taste of her views, at least her public ones and how they contrast with MK's interpretation of the Thalmor:



_I have no hatred for the races of Man, but they are young. Like all children, they are driven by emotion. They lack the wisdom that comes with age.  I would sooner place an Altmer infant on the Ruby Throne than surrender Tamriel to their capricious whims.

The Altmer, the Bosmer and the Khajiit share the common traits of intelligence, patience and reason.  We do not seek riches or plunder. Domination is not our goal, nor is the acclamation of power for its own sake. 

Today we make our stand. Today we take back the Ruby Throne, which is ours by ancient right and the blessings of the Divines.

Stand with us._


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 27, 2012)

We need a next gen remake of that Elder Scrolls: Redguard game.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 27, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> We need a next gen remake of that Elder Scrolls: Redguard game.



It really is badass. I never tire of the intro


----------



## Ippy (Oct 27, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> That black flame however *curb stomps* that tho.


....OBDer?



Pilaf said:


> That's more gameplay.
> 
> Also, Berserker is Orcs. Ra'gada have Adrenaline Rush.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 27, 2012)

The Sharingan is actually quite similar to some of the most powerful Sword Singing techniques.

Did you miss the reference to them _demolishing an entire fucking continent_? 

That's beyond Naruto. That's some DBZ level shit right there. 

Also FYI, the Akaviri demons as you call them have a similar technique, too, and it'll actually be explored somewhat in the Dragonknight class in the upcoming TES Online. You won't actually be playing as any Akaviri races, but the Dragonknight class is based on Akaviri martial arts and uses some of their vampiric voice magic.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 28, 2012)

That feeling when your character is lvl 48 and still hasn't mastered any combat skills.

That's the problem with being a thief. 

I put most perks on sneaking and pickpocketing, and then wasn't left with much for either one-handed or archery.

And leveling up at this point is neither easy or fast.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 28, 2012)

outside of dragons, you generally don't really need combat skills because you'll be one-shotting things anyways through sneak attack bonuses.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 28, 2012)

If you're a good enough thief and use Illusion and certain Shouts you can actually effectively avoid combat. Running away helps too.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2012)

You built your character wrong I guess. If I were you, I would focus on sneaking and archery first and then one handed, light armor, speech, pickpocket and lockpicking. And training Illusion is just for the lulz and its not really necessary since you can 1 shot most enemies from afar with your bow.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 28, 2012)

A Master Illusion build can be very, very powerful though.

My Altmer nightblade rarely has to use his blade.


----------



## Anarch (Oct 28, 2012)

Illusion is one of the easiest schools to max and it's insanely strong.

Sneak+Illusion assassin is my favourite way to play this game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2012)

I know that was the build that I used on my first assassin but I got bored so I decided to create a new one and go for a more physical approach...


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 28, 2012)

After playing Dishonored, I wish you could have a Corvo type assassin in this game.

There's lots of spells like the ones he uses in the lore, after all. Blink is similar to teleportation which existed in the games up through Morrowind and its expansions. Hopefully the Nightblade class in TESO has similar moves. I'm loving  It's gonna be so much more than a WOW clone.

FOR SKYRIM! FOR THE EBONHEART PACT!


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 28, 2012)

Hopefully it turns out to be as engaging / addicting / long-term as WoW has.

If im still gaming/around when it comes out, and i get it, think ill join the ebonheart pact


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 28, 2012)

It's all one mega server so everyone on NF should start a guild.

I'll roll a character from each faction anyway, to give them all a try. 

PVP is all in Cyrodill though. That's gonna be awesome.. becoming Emperor etc. 

Emperor fucking Pilaf, bitch.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 28, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> If you're a good enough thief and use Illusion and certain Shouts you can actually *effectively avoid combat*. Running away helps too.



I wouldn't want that.



Mist Puppet said:


> outside of dragons, you generally don't really need combat skills because you'll be one-shotting things anyways through sneak attack bonuses.



But you can only really sneak up on the first enemies encountered in a cave/dungeon. 

The rest of the enemies nearby will come for direct combat.

The Shadowcloak of Nocturnal is useful though.



TerminaTHOR said:


> You built your character wrong I guess. If I were you, I would focus on sneaking and archery first and then one handed, light armor, speech, pickpocket and lockpicking. And training Illusion is just for the lulz and its not really necessary since you can 1 shot most enemies from afar with your bow.



My archery has progressed well actually. But I'm stuck with an ebony bow because I didn't get the Daedric smithing perk.

As for perks, I really want the one that allows you to draw your bow quickly.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> But you can only really sneak up on the first enemies encountered in a cave/dungeon.
> 
> The rest of the enemies nearby will come for direct combat.



Only time that's happened for my assassin playthrough was when I misjudged the positions of the other people. For the most part the enemies are spread out enough to where you can easily go for the kill and not be noticed.

Unless you're in a crowded city or a forsworn camp. Then that's where Illusion comes into play.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 29, 2012)

This is how I feel when I use Storm Call.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kY4jAcmey8k[/YOUTUBE]



Mist Puppet said:


> Only time that's happened for my assassin playthrough was when I misjudged the positions of the other people. For the most part the enemies are spread out enough to where you can easily go for the kill and not be noticed.
> 
> Unless you're in a crowded city or a forsworn camp. Then that's where Illusion comes into play.



Or the Shadowcloak of Nocturnal. 

Feel like a warrior of the shadows.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 31, 2012)

*@Luiz:*  Sneak is the single greatest skill to level up.  Period.  Hands down.

You just need to time your stealth kills better, so the recipient gets killed in the shadows, and/or not directly in front of his buddies.

*@Pilaf:*  So I was right. 

*@everyone:* I think the Snow Elves are going to make a comeback in the next TES (or the one after that), or at least they feasibly could.

Think about it, at least several hundred years are going to pass between TES5 and TES6, giving Gelebor's plan, of reeducating the Falmer, _plenty _of time to materialize.

Throw in Gelebor being a perfectly healthy male, and Skyrim's apparent ease in forming unions (born of life being relatively short there), and you have a recipe for a (true) Falmer revival.

I'd surmise that by TES6, we'll start to hear some rumors of Snow Elves making a comeback in the northern areas of Tamriel (we wouldn't see many, if at all, because we had better be in Valenwood in that game!), and by TES7, we'd get to have them as a playable race.  It's not like each currently playable race was available when TES first started, so this is part dream, part feasible reality.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 31, 2012)

Ippy said:


> *@Luiz:*  Sneak is the single greatest skill to level up.  Period.  Hands down.
> 
> You just need to time your stealth kills better, so the recipient gets killed in the shadows, and/or not directly in front of his buddies.



You speak the truth. Assassin perk + Shrouded Gloves = x30 damage.

 That results in an absurd total when you've got a Daedric Dagger (Legendary) and One-Handed lvl 100.

On the other hand, a thief character isn't as great at fighting dragons as the warrior or mage types.

PS: My cock is looking at you.



> *@everyone:* I think the Snow Elves are going to make a comeback in the next TES (or the one after that), or at least they feasibly could.
> 
> Think about it, at least several hundred years are going to pass between TES5 and TES6, giving Gelebor's plan, of reeducating the Falmer, _plenty _of time to materialize.
> 
> ...



I also believe there is a possibility.

 The only down side is that they would only be able to live as mere citizens, which is kind of humiliating considering that Skyrim belonged to them once.

Retaking the land which is rightfully theirs would be impossible.

 The first Nords (aka Nedes) slaughtered most of the Snow Elves in the past, and it wouldn't be any different the second time.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2012)

Ippy said:


> *@Luiz:*  Sneak is the single greatest skill to level up.  Period.  Hands down.
> 
> You just need to time your stealth kills better, so the recipient gets killed in the shadows, and/or not directly in front of his buddies.
> 
> ...


i rather have the Imga as playable.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 31, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I also believe there is a possibility.
> 
> The only down side is that they would only be able to live as mere citizens, which is kind of humiliating considering that Skyrim belonged to them once.
> 
> ...


But the Nords back then didn't have to worry about their country getting ravaged by both dragons and a civil war. 



Linkdarkside said:


> i rather have the Imga as playable.


As long as we get to play in Valenwood, we're most definitely going to see them,  but I doubt they'd be playable.

Playable races all seem to be the type of races you'd see _anywhere _in Tamriel.  The Imga only live in Valenwood.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 31, 2012)

Ippy said:


> But the Nords back then didn't have to worry about their country getting ravaged by both dragons and a civil war.



But there ain't gonna be dragons or a civil war in the next TES.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 31, 2012)

Luiz said:


> But there ain't gonna be dragons or a civil war in the next TES.


Just like the Red Year and Argonians pwning Morrowind also didn't happen during Oblivion or Skyrim, but the after affects of what happened still were shown.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 31, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Just like the Red Year and Argonians pwning Morrowind also didn't happen during Oblivion or Skyrim, but the after affects of what happened still were shown.



Really? After hundreds of years? 

That is more than enough for Skyrim to recover from the war and dragon attacks.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The only down side is that they would only be able to live as mere citizens, which is kind of humiliating considering that Skyrim belonged to them once.
> 
> Retaking the land which is* rightfully theirs *would be impossible.
> 
> The first Nords (aka Nedes) slaughtered most of the Snow Elves in the past, and it wouldn't be any different the second time.


 rightfully theirs my ass ,it once belonged to them and lost them,now it belong to the Nords.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 31, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> rightfully theirs my ass ,it once belonged to them and lost them,now it belong to the Nords.



...So if some guy kicks your ass and takes your iphone, he becomes its new and true owner?


----------



## dream (Oct 31, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Really? After hundreds of years?
> 
> That is more than enough for Skyrim to recover from the war and dragon attacks.



This is assuming that the next Elder Scrolls game takes place hundreds of years after Skyrim which isn't a guarantee.


3E 370 ? Eternal Champion Born
3E 427 ? Blight Curse Begins
In 3E 427, the Morrowind government, already weakened in power over questions of authority, was further threatened by the re-awakening of the ancient curse of the Blight from the giant volcano Red Mountain, or "Dagoth-Ur". This is also the date when the reincarnation of the Chimer war hero Nerevar, the legendary Nerevarine arrived at Vvardenfell under order of the Emperor, being destined to kill Dagoth-Ur and bring peace to Morrowind.

3E 433 ? Oblivion Crisis and assassination of Uriel Septim VII

The first four games took place pretty close to each other.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2012)

Luiz said:


> ...So if some guy kicks your ass and takes your iphone, he becomes its new and true owner?


are you comparing a object whit land.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 31, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> are you comparing a object whit land.



Your avatar and sig go really well together.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 31, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> are you comparing a object whit land.



YES.

----------


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 31, 2012)

The Elves believe all of Tamriel is theirs by birth right, and in a way they're not completely wrong. They were the first to settle the continent after leaving Old Aldmeris. The Human settlers trickled in centuries later and didn't form a majority population for quite some time. In the Merethic Era just about all the modern provinces were Aldmeri property. There were a few beast folk living here and there. The Khajiit appeared fairly early, probably descended from common stock with Bosmer. The Argonians were already there when the Aldmer arrived. There were a few other species which are presumably extinct now, including Bird Men in Cyrodill and Fox Men along the borders of Cyrodill and Argonia. That's all very far in the past though. Much farther back than even the TESO stuff is gonna be.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Pilaf (Oct 31, 2012)

Do you like go out of your way to provide absolutely zero commentary on every link you ever post?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 31, 2012)

Luiz said:


> YES.
> 
> ----------


land conquest and stealing are 2 different things.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 1, 2012)

well ive been playing new vegas again since i managed to kill acidentally vilkas in blackreach(even ressurecting him with midas), that son of a bitch doesn't give me the quest to purify him, so i quit


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 1, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> land conquest and stealing are 2 different things.



In some aspects, yes. As time passes, the conquerors' right to own it cannot be questioned anymore.

My point is... 

Native Americans surely felt there was no difference between the two things.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 1, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> well ive been playing new vegas again since i managed to kill acidentally vilkas in blackreach(even ressurecting him with midas), that son of a bitch doesn't give me the quest to purify him, so i quit


The Grove Matron Staff plugin fixes all that.

It resurrects any non-hostile NPC to whatever script they were originally running prior to them dying.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Pilaf (Nov 1, 2012)

^You know, the human versions of the Dragons some fans draw reminds me of a theory I have about the Tsaesci being "fallen" Dragons who assumed Human form and absorbed blood from the original Akaviri races to become hybrids. It matches up with the story of "eating them but still sort of looking like them." Especially since "serpent" and "snake" were often used to describe Dragons in real world legends. It's not much of a stretch to assume that for whatever reason the Akaviri strain of Dragons decided to evolve and become mortal like their cousins the Ehlnofey did to become Elves and Men. 

If you think of "Immortal Vampire Snakes" as the Dovah it actually makes perfect sense. Immortal is obvious. Snakes is the reptile thing. Vampire could refer to soul stealing or shouts like drain vitality. By becoming men, these Immortal Vampire Snakes would become Immortal Vampire Snakemen - the Akaviri. 

.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 2, 2012)

Vino said:


> Your avatar and sig go really well together.



um no it doesn't.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 2, 2012)

You know what's wrong with Skyrim these days?


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 2, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> ^You know, the human versions of the Dragons some fans draw reminds me of a theory I have about the Tsaesci being "fallen" Dragons who assumed Human form and absorbed blood from the original Akaviri races to become hybrids. It matches up with the story of "eating them but still sort of looking like them." Especially since "serpent" and "snake" were often used to describe Dragons in real world legends. It's not much of a stretch to assume that for whatever reason the Akaviri strain of Dragons decided to evolve and become mortal like their cousins the Ehlnofey did to become Elves and Men.
> 
> If you think of "Immortal Vampire Snakes" as the Dovah it actually makes perfect sense. Immortal is obvious. Snakes is the reptile thing. Vampire could refer to soul stealing or shouts like drain vitality. By becoming men, these Immortal Vampire Snakes would become Immortal Vampire Snakemen - the Akaviri.
> 
> .



something like the tsaesci looking like asians thanks to their reptilan eyes and pale skin with reminds something preety dead?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 2, 2012)

Linkdarkside said:


> um no it doesn't.



Is there any point in it then? other than attentionwhoring that is.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 2, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> something like the tsaesci looking like asians thanks to their reptilan eyes and pale skin with reminds something preety dead?



Perhaps.

Who says they necessarily even look like Asians? 

I mean they probably will end up doing that, but we've yet to actually meet one in the flesh or get a confirmed description of one. The best description we get is in the 2920 series of books, and it's by an author who lives two eras after the characters in it and couldn't possibly have met anyone involved or anyone who ever saw them.

It does seem they're going with the Middle Ages perception of the "Mystical Orient" with the Akavir continent and people, though. Not Asia as it actually is but Asia as people who read Marco Polo's books probably imagined it to be. That's how a lot of the cultures in TES are. Exaggerations of what less enlightened people assumed other cultures to be. That's why Nords are like Super Vikings, but with other influences. They're more like a romanticized version of Scandinavians than the actual people. I'd assume Akavir is similar.

edit: Temple Zero has authorized me to herald this announcement to you all.

Prepare for TES V: Dragonborn



Full trailer on Monday.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 2, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> edit: Temple Zero has authorized me to herald this announcement to you all.
> 
> Prepare for TES V: Dragonborn
> 
> ...


, but I can't see the image


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 2, 2012)

Try this one



PRAISE BE TO !


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2012)

Luiz said:


> But there ain't gonna be dragons or a civil war in the next TES.



At the end of Skyrim Dragons are not extinct.  So there can indeed be Dragons in the next TES game.

In fact, as I recall the only thing that can permanently kill a dragon is the Dovakiin and the protagonist of Skyrim is the last Dovakiin.

So yeah, Dragon populations on Tamriel may not increase since it doesn't seem that Dragons reproduce but unless the Dovakiin starts going out of his way to exterminate all the Dragons on the continent, they should exist in any future TES game.  They shouldn't be in the same numbers as they were in Skyrim but they should still be a viable creature to encounter.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 2, 2012)

that's         cool.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 2, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Try this one



any idea about what this armor is, maybe some hidden knowledge, my friend thinks it looks a bit like the oblivion sign


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2012)

I think the real question is if we'll have Dragon Shouts in the next TES game.  After all, it seems anybody can learn to do them, just not as easily as the Dovakiin does.  They could easily though give it a feat tree and basically make it another way to advance your character like magic or melee.

It'd be lore friendly and personally, I think fun.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 2, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> any idea about what this armor is, maybe some hidden knowledge, my friend thinks it looks a bit like the oblivion sign




It looks like a Dragon Priest mask and robe, although more stylized.

That does appear to be the Oblivion symbol on its mouth though.

Also, some leaked details mention Solsthiem. The Nords who dwell there hold fast to the Old Ways of Atmora. In  this is stated:

_In a time before now, long before now, when the Skaal were new, there was peace in the Land. The sun was hot and the crops grew long, and the people were happy in the peace that the All-Maker provided. But, the Skaal grew complacent and lazy, and they took for granted the Lands and all the gifts the All-Maker had given them. They forgot, or chose not to remember, that the Adversary is always watching, and that he delights in tormenting the All-Maker and his chosen people. And so it was that the Adversary came to be among the Skaal.

*The Adversary has many aspects. He appears in the unholy beasts and the incurable plague. At the End of Seasons, we will know him as Thartaag the World-Devourer.*_


If you've never read my friend Michael Kirkbride's I'd recommend that as well.


_Alduin (whose stomach was hurting because it was a little too stretched, which had never happened before, and now he knew why) grew furiously angry and boomed out, *"You stupid little f*cker, do you even know what would HAPPEN if that happened, my dying and being unable to eat and the kalpa left to run forever? Why do I even ask, you who are a little low spirit whose only real power is jumping around? It is the Greedy Man I should really be mad at!"*_




Enclave said:


> I think the real question is if we'll have Dragon Shouts in the next TES game.  After all, it seems anybody can learn to do them, just not as easily as the Dovakiin does.  They could easily though give it a feat tree and basically make it another way to advance your character like magic or melee.
> 
> It'd be lore friendly and personally, I think fun.



I'd rather see something that fits the province, personally.

Draco-Chrysalis for Altmer. Wild Hunt for Bosmer. Lunar Shifting for Khajiit. Sword Singing for Redguards. etc.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 2, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I'd rather see something that fits the province, personally.
> 
> Draco-Chrysalis for Altmer. Wild Hunt for Bosmer. Lunar Shifting for Khajiit. Sword Singing for Redguards. etc.


I'm with Pilaf on this one.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 2, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> ^You know, the human versions of the Dragons some fans draw reminds me of a theory I have about the Tsaesci being "fallen" Dragons who assumed Human form and absorbed blood from the original Akaviri races to become hybrids. It matches up with the story of "eating them but still sort of looking like them." Especially since "serpent" and "snake" were often used to describe Dragons in real world legends. It's not much of a stretch to assume that for whatever reason the Akaviri strain of Dragons decided to evolve and become mortal like their cousins the Ehlnofey did to become Elves and Men.
> 
> If you think of "Immortal Vampire Snakes" as the Dovah it actually makes perfect sense. Immortal is obvious. Snakes is the reptile thing. Vampire could refer to soul stealing or shouts like drain vitality. By becoming men, these Immortal Vampire Snakes would become Immortal Vampire Snakemen - the Akaviri.
> 
> .



I thought I was the only one! I would definitely love to see Bethesda's conceptualizations of Akavir!



Luiz said:


> You know what's wrong with Skyrim these days?



Everyone is obsessed with death! 



Ippy said:


> I'm with Pilaf on this one.



Ditto.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 2, 2012)

I only just realized how similar absorbing a Dragon's soul is to the Quickening from Highlander.

I was joking with someone that perhaps the Greedy Man appears and proclaims himself Last Dragonborn, and "there can be only one" with the winner devouring the other's soul.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> It looks like a Dragon Priest mask and robe, although more stylized.
> 
> That does appear to be the Oblivion symbol on its mouth though.
> 
> ...



I'd say the shouts fit any province.  Just because they were a focus with Skyrim doesn't mean that Skyrim is the only place that had to deal with dragons and shouts in the past.  Hell, all the Emperors have been Dragonborn.  It is a Tamriel thing rather than just a Skyrim thing.

That said, I'd love more choices as well.  The more feat trees available means the more you'll have to specialise your character.  I actually like my character not being a god at doing everything.  Gives the game replay value.  That's definitely something Skyrim got right over previous Elder Scrolls games and I'd like the series to continue with that and opening other avenues such as learning Sword Singing with it having it's own feat tree in addition to there being a shout feat tree, well that'd help towards that greatly.

Besides, adding shouts to the next game likely wouldn't be super difficult for Bethesda to do since most of the work for them has already been done for Skyrim.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 2, 2012)

Enclave said:


> I'd say the shouts fit any province.  Just because they were a focus with Skyrim doesn't mean that Skyrim is the only place that had to deal with dragons and shouts in the past.  Hell, all the Emperors have been Dragonborn.  It is a Tamriel thing rather than just a Skyrim thing.




From a game design perspective, reusing the exact same trick over and over would get stale.

With my suggestion Bethesda could keep reinventing a similar mechanic while exploring the deeper lore of individual provinces. 

You could still push enemies with your voice or mind, except as the Hoonding in Hammerfall you'd do it by learning ancient Yokudan lore from Memory Stones and dueling the wind spirits of Ansei sword masters deep in the Alik'r Desert. 

Why keep retelling the same old story? There's enough unique lore to go around in all the provinces.

Also FYI the Dragonborn Emperors thing was a pact between Alessia and Akatosh. It's more about the barriers between Mundus and Oblivion than a Shouting thing. The Cyrodill people have a unique history and lore as well, but it's not identical to Nordic history. They were never ruled by Dragons, but cruel Elven over lords instead. The Nords did help them break the power of the Ayleids, though, and the great Nord demigod Morihaus fought on the front lines. He was actually the son of Kynareth herself, the same goddess who sent Paarthurnax to help the Nords. She's badass. A goddess of the winds and of war. Her physical form is a massive Hawk similar to the Eagles in LOTR but much bigger. There's a statue of it in Whiterun.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> From a game design perspective, reusing the exact same trick over and over would get stale.
> 
> With my suggestion Bethesda could keep reinventing a similar mechanic while exploring the deeper lore of individual provinces.
> 
> ...



I'd edited, hoped to do so before you saw and responded.  Please read the post again to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 2, 2012)

Enclave said:


> I'd edited, hoped to do so before you saw and responded.  Please read the post again to see what I'm talking about.



I'd honestly just rather not see Dragons or Shouts in any future games, at least not as a huge plot element. I can think of no solid lore justification for it. There are many, many untold stories and untapped pieces of history to explore. Just because Skyrim is very fun and popular doesn't mean subsequent games have to be Skyrim clones. The series was very good before Shouting and can survive on its own merits without it.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2012)

See, I'm not suggesting that they should be a huge plot point.  Dragons really should take a similar role as the Daedra took in previous games (sans Oblivion where they took the central role).

See, for a non-Dovakiin learning a shout does NOT involve killing dragons.  Only the Dovakiin can learn shouts in the way you do in Skyrim.  People who aren't the Dovakiin can still learn them (as evidenced by all the people we saw in Skyrim who could shout, especially in the past who were not Dragonborn).  It just takes effort to learn, like magic.

See, I'd like it to be just yet another option for character growth.  I'd also like other options open up to help you further differentiate your character.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 2, 2012)

The game and the supplemental texts makes it very clear it takes years or even decades for a normal mortal to master Shouting. The only people in the game who use it besides you are ancient Draugr, the Greybeards and Ulfric who trained with them for the first half of his life, and even then only knows one or two Shouts. 

That's not feasible for future games. It's not like learning Detect Life or something. It's a more deep and spiritual magic. Without the Dragonborn gameplay mechanic it's just not feasible. I'd rather the future games have similar abilities to Shouting but unique to the cultures of whatever province it's in. That's why I used the Sword Singing thing as an example. Like Shouting, normal mortals take years to learn it, but the Hoonding of Redguard lore can master it easily. I'd like to be the Hoonding or some other culture hero in a future game. You could still use awesome, unique abilities by learning things and pressing a shoulder button, but they'd be new ones with new lore behind them. Hence - fresh. Contrived but not completely recycled.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> The game and the supplemental texts makes it very clear it takes years or even decades for a normal mortal to master Shouting. The only people in the game who use it besides you are ancient Draugr, the Greybeards and Ulfric who trained with them for the first half of his life, and even then only knows one or two Shouts.
> 
> That's not feasible for future games. It's not like learning Detect Life or something. It's a more deep and spiritual magic. Without the Dragonborn gameplay mechanic it's just not feasible. I'd rather the future games have similar abilities to Shouting but unique to the cultures of whatever province it's in. That's why I used the Sword Singing thing as an example. Like Shouting, normal mortals take years to learn it, but the Hoonding of Redguard lore can master it easily. I'd like to be the Hoonding or some other culture hero in a future game. You could still use awesome, unique abilities by learning things and pressing a shoulder button, but they'd be new ones with new lore behind them. Hence - fresh. Contrived but not completely recycled.



Eh, the same is generally the case for magic as well yet in every Elder Scrolls game you learn it no problem.  In fact, you can become the Arch Mage in a couple days.  Fact is that in every Elder Scrolls your character is about as far from a normal mortal as you can get.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also note, when you use an Elder Scroll and saw people fighting Alduin.  None were Dragonborn yet they were fairly young people who could shout.




I definitely see where you're coming from though.  I just think my idea can actually go hand in hand with yours.  It's all about more options.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd rather get completely new plot-based magic with each new TES game.

There's several provinces we haven't even seen yet.  Sword singing sounds badass on it's own merit, the Lunar transformations for the Khajiit would be fucking cool, and the Bosmer's Wild Hunt is combo badass and cool.

TES finally got their magical combat right, let's not decide to make it stale already.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 2, 2012)

Enclave said:


> Eh, the same is generally the case for magic as well yet in every Elder Scrolls game you learn it no problem.  In fact, you can become the Arch Mage in a couple days.  Fact is that in every Elder Scrolls your character is about as far from a normal mortal as you can get.



Those are valid points, but I'd still say Shouting is on a whole other level.

Also, every province has an Arch Mage, but besides the Greybeards there are no practicing institutions that teach the Thu'um. In fact Imperial law forbids it.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Also note, when you use an Elder Scroll and saw people fighting Alduin.  None were Dragonborn yet they were fairly young people who could shout.




*Spoiler*: __ 



They weren't that young. One of them is named Felldir the Old for goodness' sake.






> I definitely see where you're coming from though.  I just think my idea can actually go hand in hand with yours.  It's all about more options.



More options isn't always a good thing. Sometimes it's better to make the options we have more interesting. Todd Howard explained that leading up to Skyrim. People were complaining about fewer weapon skill options, or the deletion of a school of magic, or why they never add new playable races when more than ten exist in the lore.

The answer was "Instead of adding new races let's make playing as an Orc distinct from playing as a Redguard. Let's make what we have better" to paraphrase.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I'd rather get completely new plot-based magic with each new TES game.
> 
> There's several provinces we haven't even seen yet.  Sword singing sounds badass on it's own merit, the Lunar transformations for the Khajiit would be fucking cool, and the Bosmer's Wild Hunt is combo badass and cool.
> 
> TES finally got their magical combat right, let's not decide to make it stale already.



I'm not suggesting that they don't introduce new plot-based magic with each new TES.  I'm 100% for that.  In fact, I'd LOVE Sword Singing to show up in TES VI but also have the ability to learn Dragon Shouts.  Then come TES VII they could include something else but also have Dragon Shouts and Sword Singing there with feat trees of their own.



Pilaf said:


> Those are valid points, but I'd still say Shouting is on a whole other level.
> 
> Also, every province has an Arch Mage, but besides the Greybeards there are no practicing institutions that teach the Thu'um. In fact Imperial law forbids it.



The Empire isn't exactly in a position to be dictating to other provinces very much at all anymore.  Stands to reason that the the Thu'um will be returning to the other provinces.  Especially with dragons being back in the world.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't that young. One of them is named Felldir the Old for goodness' sake.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes, one of them was old.  The rest though were pretty much the average age of NPCs in the world.  Add to that the fact that none of them were an Elder Scrolls protagonist who always seems hyper awesome at everything they do.






> More options isn't always a good thing. Sometimes it's better to make the options we have more interesting. Todd Howard explained that leading up to Skyrim. People were complaining about fewer weapon skill options, or the deletion of a school of magic, or why they never add new playable races when more than ten exist in the lore.



A school of magic was eliminated but the spells from that school were folded into other schools.  Same goes for the weapon skills.  The only real loss has been spears and those seem to be returning with the next DLC.  Well, and levitate.

If you ask me, something along this line is really needed in this series.  Characters just aren't different enough, especially in pre-Skyrim TES games.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 2, 2012)

Enclave said:


> I'm not suggesting that they don't introduce new plot-based magic with each new TES.  I'm 100% for that.  In fact, I'd LOVE Sword Singing to show up in TES VI but also have the ability to learn Dragon Shouts.  Then come TES VII they could include something else but also have Dragon Shouts and Sword Singing there with feat trees of their own.



You can really go overboard with the perk tree system.

I think it can be overused. The Shouting mechanic was just the right balance of challenging (cooldown/finding word walls/slaying dragons) and powerful in Skyrim. I think limiting it any more by choosing only certain perks for it as the expense of other skills unbalances it, or similar forms of magic that might be introduced. Like Hist Blood or whatever the Argonian hero will get.





> The Empire isn't exactly in a position to be dictating to other provinces very much at all anymore.  Stands to reason that the the Thu'um will be returning to the other provinces.  Especially with dragons being back in the world.



You make it sound like Dragons are just gonna move right in and be accepted by the general population and not hunted into extinction or the far corners of Tamriel again.

History has shown us that mortals don't take kindly to sharing living space with giant fire breathing, flesh eating lizards.

Also, the Empire still controls several provinces, and there are simply no mortal masters of the Thu'um active in any of them to teach students.





> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, one of them was old.  The rest though were pretty much the average age of NPCs in the world.  Add to that the fact that none of them were an Elder Scrolls protagonist who always seems hyper awesome at everything they do.




*Spoiler*: __ 



They all three looked at least middle aged to me. The woman was the youngest but she had serious lining on her face.








> A school of magic was eliminated but the spells from that school were folded into other schools.  Same goes for the weapon skills.  The only real loss has been spears and those seem to be returning with the next DLC.



But you wouldn't believe the proportion of fan bitching around those particular "losses", even though the game was fine without them.



> If you ask me, something along this line is really needed in this series.  Characters just aren't different enough, especially in pre-Skyrim TES games.



There are many other ways to customize characters and have a unique play experience without having to drag the Thu'um into a game where it doesn't belong. There's no need to force a square peg through a circle shaped hole.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 2, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> You can really go overboard with the perk tree system.



I agree to a degree, however in this case I don't.  My thought is to have various specialised abilities and that you would only put points into one of them.



> You make it sound like Dragons are just gonna move right in and be accepted by the general population and not hunted into extinction or the far corners of Tamriel again.
> 
> History has shown us that mortals don't take kindly to sharing living space with giant fire breathing, flesh eating lizards.



They likely are going to move right in and without the Thu'um people are not going to be able to hunt them into extinction.  Hell, even with the Thu'um you cannot permanently kill a dragon unless you are a Dovakiin.

I seriously expect them to take a role similar to the Daedric princes in future Elder Scrolls games.



> Also, the Empire still controls several provinces, and there are simply no mortal masters of the Thu'um active in any of them to teach students.



I'm sure with the return of dragons (not all of whom are evil) the Thu'um would start to spread outside of Skyrim pretty quickly.  Also yes, the Empire still controls several provinces but it can't possibly be a very tight grip like they once had.

Hell, when you read the lore the only province that the Empire actually has a firm grasp on is Cryodil.  Everywhere else either has broken away, been taken away or is in some kind of turmoil.



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> They all three looked at least middle aged to me. The woman was the youngest but she had serious lining on her face.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Most everybody in Skyrim looks middle aged so my point still stands and like I said, none of those characters were an Elder Scrolls protagonist, somebody who always seems to master stuff that's supposed to take years of study in no time at all.






> But you wouldn't believe the proportion of fan bitching around those particular "losses", even though the game was fine without them.



Oh I believe it as I've seen it myself.  They freak out about it even though when you dig right into it we have lost very little.  Most stuff has just been moved into other skills.



> There are many other ways to customize characters and have a unique play experience without having to drag the Thu'um into a game where it doesn't belong. There's no need to force a square peg through a circle shaped hole.



See, I think it does belong.  With dragons back in the world it stands to reason that the Thu'um would spread once again outside of Skyrim.  In fact, having the Thu'um only in Skyrim seems odd to me.  It really should be a Tamriel thing like it once was.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 2, 2012)

i know that this is a little bit offtopic(we know that our main villain/antagonist of even ally its Hermaeus "sexy Voice" Mora)

but pilaf, there's no one on TZ that knows something about Fo4? mainly because the entire bethesda research team is in boston mainly on M.I.T(the home of the Commonwealth govenment)


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 2, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> i know that this is a little bit offtopic(we know that our main villain/antagonist of even ally its Hermaeus "sexy Voice" Mora)



We know no such thing. 



> but pilaf, there's no one on TZ that knows something about Fo4? mainly because the entire bethesda research team is in boston mainly on M.I.T(the home of the Commonwealth govenment)



Temple Zero concerns itself with Tamriel. The universe of Fallout is the purview of another group.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2012)

I've asked this before, but I don't remember what the answers were.

In the end, which side will have officially won Skyrim's civil war in the Elder Scrolls plot?


----------



## Ippy (Nov 3, 2012)

We won't know until TES6.

Based on TES' track record, though, the outcome will be the most damaging possible for the province.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 3, 2012)

Ippy said:


> We won't know until TES6.
> 
> Based on TES' track record, though, the outcome will be the most damaging possible for the province.



A case could be made for either side winning, in that regard.

Imperial win : skyrim continues to suffer from the forced thalmor presence and outlaw of talos worship, leaving -x- new generations of nords growing up feeling repressed and betrayed to varying degree's

Stormcloak win : Skyrim breaks off from an already weakened empire, depriving it of a province/people it desperately needs if it wants any real hope of driving the dominion back. This also leaves skyrim much more susceptible to dominion invasion.

Either option works for the thalmor and their plots, with the stormcloak win prob. the best of the 2.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I've asked this before, but I don't remember what the answers were.
> 
> In the end, which side will have officially won Skyrim's civil war in the Elder Scrolls plot?



The Thalmor. Whoever wins, we lose.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 3, 2012)

A few of my faves from DA.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 3, 2012)

So, Bethesda has tweeted this:



Also, news sites are reporting we're supposed to get a trailer to the new DLC on Monday.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 3, 2012)

So they're importing wow's lich-king for the next DLC?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 3, 2012)

Yup, looks like it.  Well, the Lich King or possibly Sauron from the LOTR movies.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like a new form of Dragon Priest to me, the more I look at it. Would make sense since the DLC is rumored to be called "Dragonborn". It would make sense because there are Draugr on Solsthiem, so there may be a Dragon Priest or two as well. Also, that's probably the Dragonborn wearing the outfit since all the promotional material for this game so far has showed him. Remember the Vampire Dragonborn with glowy eyes for Dawnguard?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 4, 2012)

I would love to see a living dragon priest. It wouldn't matter if it's just an art concept, a flashback or whatever.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 4, 2012)

It kinda looks like Felmar armor


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 4, 2012)

The Snow Prince died on Solsthiem. Maybe he was a Dragon Priest. Who ever said they were all _human_ men?

The abilities he was using in the story _Fall of the Snow Prince_ exceed normal mortal combat abilities, or even commonly used battle magics. Him summoning snow storms sounds like a Thu'um to me. Perhaps in a desperate attempt to preserve their culture, the last remaining Falmer on the surface (the ones who didn't side with Dwemer or seclude themselves in the Forgotten Vale) made a pact with a surviving Dragon and were bestowed with certain abilities. The lore from Skyrim suggests the Dragons personally enchanted their Priests's staves and masks and taught them powerful magics to lord over other mortals with. What better way to get back at the race that defeated Alduin and turned their backs on the cult than to recruit their enemies the Snow Elves?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 4, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> The Snow Prince died on Solsthiem. Maybe he was a Dragon Priest. Who ever said they were all _human_ men?
> 
> The abilities he was using in the story _Fall of the Snow Prince_ exceed normal mortal combat abilities, or even commonly used battle magics. Him summoning snow storms sounds like a Thu'um to me. Perhaps in a desperate attempt to preserve their culture, the last remaining Falmer on the surface (the ones who didn't side with Dwemer or seclude themselves in the Forgotten Vale) made a pact with a surviving Dragon and were bestowed with certain abilities. The lore from Skyrim suggests the Dragons personally enchanted their Priests's staves and masks and taught them powerful magics to lord over other mortals with. What better way to get back at the race that defeated Alduin and turned their backs on the cult than to recruit their enemies the Snow Elves?



The dragon worshippers were mostly Nords, so that would be my bet.



Frostman said:


> It kinda looks like Felmar armor



Yes, some bug looking thing.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 4, 2012)

Atmorans, actually.

The term "Nord" applied only later, once the men overthrew the Dragons and drove the Falmer out of what they call Skyrim. It's mostly a cultural distinction but the Dragon Cult priests were Atmorans and not Nords. They wouldn't identify as Nords, I don't believe.

Also, some of their outposts are pretty deep in Reach territory. It's not a huge stretch to imagine some Natives became Dragon Cultists as well. At least one possible Dragon Priest fight in the game has an Elven name (the guy who made the White Phial and who must be fought during that quest line. He's a Dragon Priest at high levels, but at lower ones the highest possible Draugr that spawns). That leads me to believe at least some Falmer joined the Dragon Cult and even achieved priesthood or Overlord status. 

It's not a huge stretch to imagine the Snow Prince was one. I doubt the Dragons cared which specific race of two legged flightless mortal was worshiping them or collecting taxes in their name, as long as the worshiping and taxation occurred, and as long as blood sacrifice was made.

Remember how desperate the Falmer must have been once the Nords crushed their society. Some pleaded to the Dwarves for help. Others secluded themselves in hidden valleys. Perhaps some made pacts with Daedra the way the Ayleids did. Or maybe some even joined with the Dragons. It would be a logical alliance. Both the Dragons and Falmer were on the run and regrouping from the onslaught of the Nords and their Imperial ambitions. Why not join forces for one last counter attack?


----------



## Enclave (Nov 4, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The dragon worshippers were mostly Nords, so that would be my bet.



While they may have been mostly "Nords" Dragons were all across Tamriel, it only stands to reason that there'd be other dragon cults out there somewhere.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 4, 2012)

Enclave said:


> While they may have been mostly "Nords" Dragons were all across Tamriel, it only stands to reason that there'd be other dragon cults out there somewhere.



That's not technically 100% correct. There weren't large Dragon populations all over. I believe they were mostly concentrated in the North. 

At one time, supposedly, way in the past during the Dawn Era, most of the continents on Nirn were one huge land mass. Dragons were everywhere then, as one of the first races to appear along with the Ehlnofey and Hist. There was some sort of war mentioned in several texts. Other ancient races like a race of massive spider demons mave have been involved. Most of the land on Nirn was sank beneath the oceans and continents remained. The majority of the Dragons ended up in Atmora and Akavir after that. They only returned to Tamriel when their human subjects did, very late in the Merethic Era. Much later in the First Era, near the end, some of the Akaviri ones arrived, with the Tsaesci armies hot on their heels, trying to hunt them to extinction.

I don't believe they ever had a huge presence down in the other parts of Tamriel, though. Not farther south than the Jeralls. Not into Cyrodillic lands. The Ayleids would have had nothing to do with their intrusions. A few apparently lived in Morrowind once but the Cliffracers teamed up on them and drove them off. A breed called the Wamasus who breathed lightning hid in the swamps of Black Marsh but were hunted down by Nord parties a few ages ago. I've never heard of them living anywhere near Summerset, Valenwood, Hammerfell or Elsweyr or on Yokuda, at least in none of what we've learned so far. 

The Maormer have giant Sea Serpent mounts that might or might not be related to the Dovah and are said to practice Snake Magic of some sort, but no Maormer has been seen since the Psijic Order summoned a hurricane and demolished their fleet centuries ago during Potema's reign.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 4, 2012)

Now, it's been many years but I distinctly remember hearing about Dragons back Daggerfall which would tell me that Dragons at the very least were at one point present in Highrock and Hammerfell.

What lore did you find that said Cliff Racers drove off Dragons?  I don't believe I ever heard that in Morrowind.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 4, 2012)

Enclave said:


> Now, it's been many years but I distinctly remember hearing about Dragons back Daggerfall which would tell me that Dragons at the very least were at one point present in Highrock and Hammerfell.



Nope. Both Daggerfall's manual and the books on Dragons introduced in Skyrim confirm that the flying reptiles in the Iliac Bay region are not actually closely related to true Dragons. They're lesser reptiles which lay eggs and only breathe magical fire. They don't actually use the Thu'um. They are blessed by Akatosh, though, and it's considered a sin to harm them or their eggs.



> What lore did you find that said Cliff Racers drove off Dragons?  I don't believe I ever heard that in Morrowind.



There's more than one source for that. Most of them are developer comments from the development phase of Morrowind. Some were interviews, other forum posts. Most can be found at TIL. Look for "Interview with a Dunmer" and the Developer forum posts. The book "Twin Secrets" from Skyrim seems to suggest at least one Dragon survived hidden near Red Mountain through the Fourth Era, though, and the Atlas of Dragons from the same game suggests the beast's name was Ahbiillok (spelling perhaps incorrect. Going off memory.) He was said to be a master Enchanter, though, so perhaps he managed to hide himself away using a powerful enchantment that neither the Cliff racers nor Dagoth Ur's minions could penetrate, which would explain why we never see him in Morrowind. M'aiq the liar - for what his comments are worth - comments that Dragons are invisible. He says this in Morrowind and in Skyrim, and maybe in Oblivion but I don't recall. This might possibly be one of the few things he was telling the truth about. If they were indeed powerful magic users who could do things other than the Thu'um they could have used Illusion to stay hidden, like some Ayleids are rumored to still be doing as well.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 4, 2012)

Holy shit,  form is out, peeps!

It has an awesome transformation animation, the hollow screeching, AND Cero!!!


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 4, 2012)

I can't wait until I upgrade my PC enough to actually play Skyrim. I'm stuck on console right now. I loved the Morrowind and Oblivion mod communities.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 4, 2012)

I intended to create a new thief character, and picked Bosmer as race.

At first my intention was to make a male one, but no matter how hard I tried it was impossible to get rid of the long chin. 

I was left with no choice but to have a female wood elf instead.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 5, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Nope. Both Daggerfall's manual and the books on Dragons introduced in Skyrim confirm that the flying reptiles in the Iliac Bay region are not actually closely related to true Dragons. They're lesser reptiles which lay eggs and only breathe magical fire. They don't actually use the Thu'um. They are blessed by Akatosh, though, and it's considered a sin to harm them or their eggs.



I'm not talking about the Dragonlings as I'm well aware that Dragonlings are not Dragons.  I'm not saying that there were actual Dragons in Daggerfall, I'm saying there's mention of Dragons not that they're there and alive still.



> There's more than one source for that. Most of them are developer comments from the development phase of Morrowind. Some were interviews, other forum posts. Most can be found at TIL. Look for "Interview with a Dunmer" and the Developer forum posts. The book "Twin Secrets" from Skyrim seems to suggest at least one Dragon survived hidden near Red Mountain through the Fourth Era, though, and the Atlas of Dragons from the same game suggests the beast's name was Ahbiillok (spelling perhaps incorrect. Going off memory.) He was said to be a master Enchanter, though, so perhaps he managed to hide himself away using a powerful enchantment that neither the Cliff racers nor Dagoth Ur's minions could penetrate, which would explain why we never see him in Morrowind. M'aiq the liar - for what his comments are worth - comments that Dragons are invisible. He says this in Morrowind and in Skyrim, and maybe in Oblivion but I don't recall. This might possibly be one of the few things he was telling the truth about. If they were indeed powerful magic users who could do things other than the Thu'um they could have used Illusion to stay hidden, like some Ayleids are rumored to still be doing as well.




I may look that up, however I don't consider developer interviews to be very reliable.  The reason being that until the lore shows up in an actual game it's completely open to being changed.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2012)

So... the Dragonborn DLC trailer is coming out today, is it?


----------



## Ippy (Nov 5, 2012)

Link it when it's out, peeps.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Ippy (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks again.

Mushroom towers!


----------



## -JT- (Nov 5, 2012)

Just saw this uploaded on YouTube.

I started Uni over a month ago and therefore have not been playing Skyrim due to living away from home and not taking my PS3 with me.

So I take it we still don't have Dawnguard?
Alas, yet another awesome expansion pack that 'we can look, but we can't touch'...


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 5, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Nope. Both Daggerfall's manual and the books on Dragons introduced in Skyrim confirm that the flying reptiles in the Iliac Bay region are not actually closely related to true Dragons. They're lesser reptiles which lay eggs and only breathe magical fire. They don't actually use the Thu'um. They are blessed by Akatosh, though, and it's considered a sin to harm them or their eggs.



But wasn't the Red Dragon Cyrus killed confirmed to be a real dragon?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Ippy (Nov 5, 2012)

At first I wasn't too keen on a return to Solstheim, just because we've already been there, but... mushroom Dunmer wizard towers!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2012)

Wait a second. Wasn't Alessia the first Dragonborn?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 5, 2012)

A Dragonbone Spear would be so awesome.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Wait a second. Wasn't Alessia the first Dragonborn?



Was Alessia even alive back during the wars with the dragons?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2012)

Eh, I don't know. All I remember is that she was the first to receive Akatosh's dragon blood.

This is a major retcon.  :\



Atlantic Storm said:


> A Dragonbone Spear would be so awesome.



It would be made of the dragon's spine.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 5, 2012)

Are you serious? No PS3 DLC? Fuck Bethesda!! They are LAzY as HeLL stoopid DEVELOPERS and they ALL DESERVE to DIE!!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



That's what I _*would*_ sound like if I were a butthurt and discontent Ps3 fanboy . Actually, I'm just discontent :ho




In all seriousness, the trailer looks awesome, and the Morrowind feel definitely makes me hope that the note in Patch 1.8 regarding the possibility for PS3 DLC still holds true. Honestly, I'm kind of tired of getting shafted by Bethesda, and the real problem isn't even that they haven't yet given Ps3 users dlc (if they even plan to anymore) but rather that Pete Hines is just a shitty PR. Does he honestly expect to calm the masses to even an atom of an extent with his one-line tweets? It almost makes you want to punch the guy in the face with a pair of brass knuckles 

Regardless, there are tons of arguments over the issue on several different ends of the spectrum, but in the long run I think it comes down to what a respectable developer would do. When I buy games, I expect the developer to not shaft any consoles, so that everyone can have the full experience of a particular adventure. Many people simply slight the issue by saying "it's just DLC, not the main game" but they don't seem to understand how important DLC is to the Elder Scrolls fans like myself. It not only gives added content. It expands the lore significantly, and the lore is, in my opinion, the most interesting part of the entire Elder Scrolls franchise. The fact that I am unable to experience and witness first-hand certain new developments regarding the Elder Scrolls lore is unnerving to say the least.

But I digress. The trailer was epic. Dunmer Mushroom Towers!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 5, 2012)

I just really hope that this is not another Xbox exclusive crap.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 5, 2012)

Vino said:


> I just really hope that this is not another Xbox exclusive crap.



It wouldn't make sense if it is, given Microsoft's little deal with Bethesda supposedly ended after Hearthfire.

It it is (which I doubt), Microsoft can fuck themselves. 

Slighting PC users of dlc at all is, IMO, the most abhorrent part of the Skyrim DLC war, even if they end up getting the content eventually.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 5, 2012)

noobthemusical said:


> But wasn't the Red Dragon Cyrus killed confirmed to be a real dragon?



Yes, he was. His name was Nafaalilargus. Atlas of Dragons names him as Nafaalar. I fail to see the relevance between that and what I was talking about? He's one of the original true Dovah that was never hunted down and remained secluded for thousands of years. He has absolutely nothing to do with the Dragonlings which are a separate race.



Luiz said:


> Eh, I don't know. All I remember is that she was the first to receive Akatosh's dragon blood.
> 
> This is a major retcon.  :\




Or maybe..just maybe..the Imperial historians *gasp* lie to distort history and promote their agenda?




Ciupy said:


> Was Alessia even alive back during the wars with the dragons?




Not even a twinkle in her great great great great grandfather's eye yet.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 5, 2012)

well its kornariik, at teast we saw that he's probbaly one of Mora's champions


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Or maybe..just maybe..the Imperial historians *gasp* lie to distort history and promote their agenda?



There is more to this than just who was first or second.

The very reason why any Dragonborn has ever come to exist  is the covenant made between her and Akatosh.



HiroshiSenju said:


> Are you serious? No PS3 DLC? Fuck Bethesda!! They are LAzY as HeLL stoopid DEVELOPERS and they ALL DESERVE to DIE!!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



We believe you, Hiroshi. 

We all do.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 5, 2012)

Luiz said:


> There is more to this than just who was first or second.
> 
> The very reason why any Dragonborn has ever come to exist  is the covenant made between her and Akatosh.



According to a book written by Imperial scholars promoting a specific agenda. Yes.

And the Altmer throw their defective babies in a pile according to the First PGE, and have numbers for names. And Alduin is Akatosh. And the Tsaesci are snake men. It must be true because it said it in a book. This is me being sarcastic. 


The TES lore is written exactly like real world stories are. Not all of it's true. Sometimes - pretty often lately - we find out something we previously "knew" actually was not 100% factual. 

I don't see why you'd be so shocked to discover that. The Imperial lore is notoriously patchy and contradictory. Some sources indicate _Reman_ was the first Dragonborn, not Alessia. There's no internal consistency to the narrative it tries to establish. Both these people had an agenda.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Pilaf (Nov 5, 2012)

The things at 1:04 look like the Bloodmoon variation of Draugr to me. They had red eyes instead of blue and were unarmored. They appear to be using the primitive stone tools of the Skaal as well.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 5, 2012)

nah I meant if it was stop time or slow time


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 5, 2012)

It looks new to me. Slow Time has a screen color distorting effect. Not sure what's going on there, or with the Bound Armor in the other part of the video. I do know the Bound Armor is apparently being worn over Bonemold.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 5, 2012)

So according to Machinima, "DragonBorn" is a timed exclusive for the Xbox 360 because Hearthfire is considered an Add-on instead of full DLC.

Here is the link, they say it at about 1:10 ......


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 5, 2012)

projectcapsule, what chapter is that in your sig?

I've never read Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, but I want to see the rest of the dialogue there.



EpicBroFist said:


> So according to Machinima, "DragonBorn" is a timed exclusive for the Xbox 360 because Hearthfire is considered an Add-on instead of full DLC.
> 
> Here is the link, they say it at about 1:10 ......



Well, one of the comments says it just means Xbox 360 will get it first.

Hopefully that's correct.

 I can stomach not getting one DLC, but if that happens again it really will feel like Bethesda is fucking the PS3 users with a massive strap-on.

With no lube.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 6, 2012)

> timed exclusive



Not shocked they get it first.

For PS3 users, it might as well be fully exclusive!  Haha...


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Nov 6, 2012)

Hmm, that trailer was pretty awesome. Might have to throw the ol' Skyrim disc into the tray and get this when it drops. Haven't played in ages.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 6, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Not shocked they get it first.
> 
> For PS3 users, it might as well be fully exclusive!  Haha...



That doesn't bother me. The thing is, last time we were told that it was merely "timed" exclusive and it would be available for the PS3 later...

Well, it didn't happen.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 6, 2012)

Apparently my dragonborn is bugged. I have both beast and vampire form. Fallion can't cure me and I can't cure the wolf. This is the true power of Uchiha Madara dragonborn.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 6, 2012)

I wish there was a mod that lets you get this armor, I really want it.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 6, 2012)

Odd that they would include it on a loading screen if they weren't gonna include it in the actual game.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 6, 2012)

I really should;d learn the creation kit.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 6, 2012)

Eh, it merely looks like the leather armor without the shoulder piece.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 6, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Eh, it merely looks like the leather armor without the shoulder piece.



True. Some one did make a mod of it, but still not the same


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 6, 2012)

Luiz said:


> projectcapsule, what chapter is that in your sig?
> 
> I've never read Jojo's Bizarre Adventure, but I want to see the rest of the dialogue there.


nothing too special
start 

/off topic


----------



## Ippy (Nov 6, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> I wish there was a mod that lets you get this armor, I really want it.


All it is is the leather armor without the pauldrons.



Pilaf said:


> Odd that they would include it on a loading screen if they weren't gonna include it in the actual game.


Oversights like that happen all the time.

Considering how large in scope TES games are, I cut them a little slack.



Hand Banana said:


> I really should;d learn the creation kit.


Yes, you should.

It isn't hard to use, especially if you've used the TES Construction Kits for Morrowind and Oblivion before.

You could tweak just about anything in minutes.



Hand Banana said:


> True. Some one did make a mod of it, but still not the same


Check out the Lore Friendly Armor Pack.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 6, 2012)

I never played any of the other elder scrolls because I have CTS. Plus I refuse to play it on a console.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 6, 2012)

Now skyrim makes sense.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 7, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Now skyrim makes sense.



This is why I fucking love Elder Scrolls lore. This makes Skyrim, Oblivion, and Morrowind make a shitload more sense.

I was never really sure whether or not to buy into the theories of the Godhead. They seem plausible enough, and I love the take on the thematic and perspective intricacies of the Elder Scrolls world, but a theory like that of The Towers is simply more applicable and less abstract, in a way. I believe it is more preferable, also, to those who reject theories of the Godhead as being too contrived or perhaps too impressionistic.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 7, 2012)

Skyrim is my first elder scroll game. Played fallout games exclusively. But I kept wondering what was so important in banning the belief of Talos. Reading that made so much fucking sense. Not to mention why Altmer's ego are so high.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 7, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Skyrim is my first elder scroll game. Played fallout games exclusively. But I kept wondering what was so important in banning the belief of Talos. Reading that made so much fucking sense. Not to mention why Altmer's ego are so high.



What part of it doesn't make sense to you? 

Of course it's high. They are the high elves.  *ba dum tss*


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 7, 2012)

so it means that the dovahkiin is the Elder scrolls incarnation of Albert Cole/The Vault Dweller, destined to free the world from a Evil bastard and his Powerfull Army(The Aldmeri dominion probbaly rulled by mannimarco and his remaining clones)


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> What part of it doesn't make sense to you?
> 
> Of course it's high. They are the high elves.  *ba dum tss*



Instead of typing ba dum tss, you could of just said rimshot or even linked it.

Also seeing how you failed to read my post, I said Skyrim is the first elder scroll game i've played. So only info I knew about it was in-game lore. Wiki's covers much more than what's explained during quests. For example there are bits and pieces explained about the Oblivion crisis in-game, but reading about it on the wiki unlocked more info for me.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 7, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> so it means that the dovahkiin is the Elder scrolls incarnation of Albert Cole/The Vault Dweller, destined to free the world from a Evil bastard and his Powerfull Army(The Aldmeri dominion probbaly rulled by mannimarco and his remaining clones)



The Aldmeri Dominion want absolutely nothing to do with Mannimarco or his foul creations. The lore to the upcoming TESO actually states the original Aldmeri Dominion was formed in part to combat Daedra worshipers and Necromancers. They hate all of the things normally considered evil, but they lump Men in that category too for their association with Lorkhan.



Hand Banana said:


> Skyrim is my first elder scroll game. Played fallout games exclusively. But I kept wondering what was so important in banning the belief of Talos. Reading that made so much fucking sense. Not to mention why Altmer's ego are so high.



To them, having a human ascend to godhood is obscene. They believe mortals can't become gods. That proves they're hypocrites because several Altmer became gods according to their religion - Arkay, Auriel, Phynaster, Syrabane, Y'ffre and possibly others. 

A few behind the scenes comments from devs and ex devs reveal the upper echelons of the Thalmor might actually be trying to physically destroy the world by removing the anchor points that make it solid, and they believe that worship of Talos fortifies this Convention because he strengthens the Lorkhanic forces.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 7, 2012)

After reading the whole thing, I suddenly had the urge to turn on my PS3 and murder those Thalmor in Markarth.



Pilaf said:


> A few behind the scenes comments from devs and ex devs reveal the upper echelons of the Thalmor might actually be trying to physically destroy the world by removing the anchor points that make it solid, and they believe that worship of Talos fortifies this Convention because he strengthens the Lorkhanic forces.



Or to really sum it up, if people cease to worship Talos it will result into his end removing one of the main obstacles to the Aldmeri Dominion.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 7, 2012)

Actually, depending on how you interpret the function of the various magical Towers on Mundus - several of which have been deactivated during and between games so far - erasing Talos' power could actually physically unmake the world.

Keep in mind the Aldmeri religious beliefs as detailed in "The Monomyth". They vilify Lorkhan as a trickster. They see Mundus as a prison. Many of them wish to follow their gods into Aetherius. The more radical fringes of the Thalmor possibly believe they can completely unmake Mundus. The Thalmor agent during the College of Winterhold quest line even mentions he could use the Eye of Magnus to unmake the world. Esbern mentions the Thalmor would only stand against Alduin so they could destroy the world "on their own terms."

How would outlawing worship of Talos weaken him? Well, it's widely believed according to a number of lore sources that gods actually grow stronger or weaker depending on their number of worshipers and the devotion of said worshipers. If you scare enough people into abandoning a god, it could vastly weaken or even deactivate that god. If Talos actually does act as a place holder or fortification of the role Shor/Lorkhan plays in Creation, then erasing him would vastly weaken physical reality to the point it could either be reshaped or erased, depending on your interpretation of the AD's goals.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 7, 2012)

Can you feel that? Huh? HUH??


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 7, 2012)

grats


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 7, 2012)

I never understood the fan crying/conspiracy theory bullshit about the content never coming to PS3. It was obviously just a technical issue. They encountered something similar on the PS3 with Fallout 3 and its DLC. Apparently the way Bethesda makes plugins doesn't mesh well with Sony's hardware.


----------



## Shelia507 (Nov 7, 2012)

Finished Dawnguard on the human's side, and lol, since the NPC's still didn't recognize my race as vampire, I was able to talk with Isran with impunity, despite reading that he refuses to talk to you unless you're cured.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 7, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I never understood the fan crying/conspiracy theory bullshit about the content never coming to PS3. It was obviously just a technical issue. They encountered something similar on the PS3 with Fallout 3 and its DLC. Apparently the way Bethesda makes plugins doesn't mesh well with Sony's hardware.



Some ideas were over the top, yes. But there was reason to believe none of the DLCs would become available for the PS3, given how much time has passed.


On a second note, I couldn't help but make the association...



Pilaf said:


> Well, it's widely believed according to a number of lore sources that gods actually grow stronger or weaker depending on their number of worshipers and the devotion of said worshipers.



[SP][/SP]

[SP][/SP]


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Some ideas were over the top, yes. But there was reason to believe none of the DLCs would become available for the PS3, given how much time has passed.
> 
> 
> On a second note, I couldn't help but make the association...
> ...



Luiz, I didn't know you were an Okami fan.
I say well met, brother.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 8, 2012)

MENTLEGEN


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 8, 2012)

nothing    special


----------



## Frostman (Nov 8, 2012)

Well its a lot better then the previous video they showed. The graphics aren't cartoony anymore.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 8, 2012)

I have realized that I might've gotten excited a bit too early.

It isn't clear whether "new content" refers to these DLCs or something else.



HiroshiSenju said:


> Luiz, I didn't know you were an Okami fan.
> I say well met, brother.



Well met, indeed.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 8, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> nothing    special



Bull shit. This game is gonna have plenty of awesome stuff for both MMO and TES fans. I'm stoked as fuck.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 8, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Bull shit. This game is gonna have plenty of awesome stuff for both MMO and TES fans. I'm stoked as fuck.



That's what star wars and star trek fans thought about their mmo originally. I'll give it four to six months before it's a F2P mmo.


----------



## dream (Nov 8, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> That's what star wars and star trek fans thought about their mmo originally. I'll give it four to six months before it's a F2P mmo.



I can get behind that statement.  The only thing that interests me about this game is the new lore information that we will get.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 8, 2012)

heylove said:


> I can get behind that statement.  The only thing that interests me about this game is the new lore information that we will get.



Since I've been reading the wikis and imperial library site, I've been gaining tons of info. As soon as I can find a way for Oblivion to work with the 360 controller, I'll play it since I bought it off steams for a big discount during that Elder scroll sale.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 8, 2012)

I can see the mod community completely ripping stuff from it and placing it in Skyrim. Some way or another.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 8, 2012)

You mean like the textures and other resources?

It seems some of the ones TESO is using are actually directly from Skyrim, but upgraded and changed a bit. The giants, Dwarven machines and Trolls in the above trailer look to be the exact ones from Skyrim but with different movements added, probably for the new combat engine. The Dwemer spiders also have a glowy effect the ones in Skyrim lacked.


----------



## Frostman (Nov 8, 2012)

Not exactly. Have you heard of the project Tamrial Rebuild. Modders where planning to rebuild parts of Tamrial using the older games as a guideline. They rebuild the north-eastern part of Morrowind using the morrwind engine and the Ise of Stirk for Oblivion. With TESO, they would have a more detailed guideline to base stuff off of. 

I can also see any interesting quest or armor that appears in TESO finding its way into Skyrim via modders.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 8, 2012)

still playing fallout

now that dragonborn received a +18 rating, there's any hopes that we'll see ludicrous gibs this time?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 8, 2012)

Frostman said:


> Not exactly. Have you heard of the project Tamrial Rebuild. Modders where planning to rebuild parts of Tamrial using the older games as a guideline. They rebuild the north-eastern part of Morrowind using the morrwind engine and the Ise of Stirk for Oblivion. With TESO, they would have a more detailed guideline to base stuff off of.
> 
> I can also see any interesting quest or armor that appears in TESO finding its way into Skyrim via modders.




I've been associated with people working on Tamriel Rebuilt for years. The project is far from abandoned, although as you said this complicates their work. They might disregard it and continue to develop it in their own way. There are many Tamriels after all. But all serve the Ur Tower. Tam! RUGH!

So it is written in the Null Manifesto:

_I say again: behold, we are the confraters of Temple Zero, who have seen the Truth and cherish it, and by its power have lordship over our own souls. In this way we hold as our guide , our vanguard for  in the cosmic arena. Our ending formula is therefore the word of the Primate, to which we pledge our lives, our names and our sacred honor. With this call he united the peoples of Tamri-El in elegant jubilation, an elated and triumphant polyphony , disturbing the waters of Oblivion and trembling the very halls of Aetherius. With this call  and spread the light of Truth to all the folk of Nirn, and it shall not be forgotten u

_


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 9, 2012)

I look forward to the first Dragonborn's prowess with the thu'um. 

Though I doubt he's got anything that tops being able to summon a thunderstorm.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I look forward to the first Dragonborn's prowess with the thu'um.
> 
> Though I doubt he's got anything that tops being able to summon a thunderstorm.



Tiber Septim rewrote 5000 years of history just so the climate in Cyrodill would better suit his Nord  generals. Don't ever doubt the Thu'um.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 9, 2012)

@Hand Banana:  Yes, I'm very familiar with Creation Kit.

If you have MSN, Skype, or your Steam username, I can help you in a more expedient manner, though.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 9, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Tiber Septim rewrote 5000 years of history just so the climate in Cyrodill would better suit his Nord  generals. Don't ever doubt the Thu'um.



That crossed my mind. But we don't know if this Dragonborn was on such high level.

Maybe he is, maybe he isn't. 

I am curious.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 9, 2012)

Luiz said:


> That crossed my mind. But we don't know if this Dragonborn was on such high level.
> 
> Maybe he is, maybe he isn't.
> 
> I am curious.



It's an interesting thing and something we, as the players, apparently need to be careful of. Game mechanics tend to belie the lore-based prowess in certain skills that the hero apparently possesses. By the end of Morrowind, the Nerevarine had surpassed Dagoth Ur, but of course you aren't going to have him performing deity-level feats of power in-game (unless...)
The same can be said about the Champion of Cyrodiil. He became Sheogorath by the end of the game and managed to defeat Jyggalag. You don't see him performing many crazy feats that you would see in a lore entry (outside of maybe altering the weather and whatnot) but we still know pretty well that the CoC would very well do much more than the aforementioned based on TES lore.

The Thu'um is definitely not something you should expect to be weak coming from the First Dragonborn (in fact, no skill which is possessed by the first wielder of said skill should be assumed to be weak, just as a general rule of fiction). As far as we know, practically all masters of the Thu'um can use it to a ridiculous extent. Tiber Septim changed the whole climate of Cyrodiil on a whim. Jurgen Windcaller founded the Greybeards when he devoted himself to longstudy of the Way of the Voice, and we all know how that turned out  The current Dragonborn can churn out Storms, change the weather, and mutilate his enemies in the most delightful fashion. I've no doubt the First Dragonborn will be powerful (moreso than the current Dragonborn until the DLC comes to an end). Afterall, those gifted with the Dragonblood are almost always huge threats on their own (without the Voice).


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 10, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> It's an interesting thing and something we, as the players, apparently need to be careful of. Game mechanics tend to belie the lore-based prowess in certain skills that the hero apparently possesses. By the end of Morrowind, the Nerevarine had surpassed Dagoth Ur, but of course you aren't going to have him performing deity-level feats of power in-game (unless...)
> The same can be said about the Champion of Cyrodiil. He became Sheogorath by the end of the game and managed to defeat Jyggalag. You don't see him performing many crazy feats that you would see in a lore entry (outside of maybe altering the weather and whatnot) but we still know pretty well that the CoC would very well do much more than the aforementioned based on TES lore.
> 
> The Thu'um is definitely not something you should expect to be weak coming from the First Dragonborn (in fact, no skill which is possessed by the first wielder of said skill should be assumed to be weak, just as a general rule of fiction). As far as we know, practically all masters of the Thu'um can use it to a ridiculous extent. Tiber Septim changed the whole climate of Cyrodiil on a whim. Jurgen Windcaller founded the Greybeards when he devoted himself to longstudy of the Way of the Voice, and we all know how that turned out  The current Dragonborn can churn out Storms, change the weather, and mutilate his enemies in the most delightful fashion. I've no doubt the First Dragonborn will be powerful (moreso than the current Dragonborn until the DLC comes to an end). Afterall, those gifted with the Dragonblood are almost always huge threats on their own (without the Voice).



On a different note, I wonder if the new Sheogorath still remembers he originally was the Champion of Cyrodiil.


----------



## Dark Knight Spike (Nov 10, 2012)

Looking forward to that new DLC Dragon born. Unlike the rest of you I myself have to try and beat Oblivion so I can see what that new DLC is about.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 10, 2012)

Just got Oblivion yesterday.... coming from playing Skyrim, the game mechanics felt so crippled. I quit when I went through a portal to the plain of oblivion and got killed. 



Dark Knight Spike said:


> Looking forward to that new DLC Dragon born. Unlike the rest of you I myself have to try and beat Oblivion so I can see what that new DLC is about.



Eh... Solstheim doesn't appear in Oblivion. It appeared in Morrowind's expansion pack Blood moon or Tribunal (I forgot which one).


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 10, 2012)

Luiz said:


> On a different note, I wonder if the new Sheogorath still remembers he originally was the Champion of Cyrodiil.



He explicitly speaks of the things he did while the Champion in his Skyrim dialogue, so I'm guessing he does.



Daftvirgin said:


> Eh... Solstheim doesn't appear in Oblivion. It appeared in Morrowind's expansion pack Blood moon or Tribunal (I forgot which one).



It's Bloodmoon. Tribunal takes place in Mournhold city and the caverns under it. Mournhold is on main land Morrowind, quite a bit south of the events of vanilla Morrowind. Solstheim is an island to the north. It's not officially owned by any country, but tribes of Nords had lived there for thousands of years following a religion closer to the ancient Atmorans than modern Nords do. Early in the Fourth Era, the Nords let the Dunmer refugees move there after Red Mountain exploded and displaced many of them.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 10, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Just got Oblivion yesterday.... coming from playing Skyrim, the game mechanics felt so crippled. I quit when I went through a portal to the plain of oblivion and got killed.



Oh. And I was so tempted to get it someday.



Pilaf said:


> He explicitly speaks of the things he did while the Champion in his Skyrim dialogue, so I'm guessing he does.



In a sense, the mad god title did get passed from him to himself.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 10, 2012)

Luiz said:


> On a different note, I wonder if the new Sheogorath still remembers he originally was the Champion of Cyrodiil.



It is HEAVILY implied, given that he makes references to the Gray Fox, Martin Septim (calling him the best Septim, obviously due to the fact that the CoC was Martin's friend and helped him end the Oblivion crisis), and Mathieu Bellamont's treachery (the mother's head). Then of course there's the statement that the title "Sheogorath" gets passed on from "me to myself."

The Shivering Isles was, is, and likely always will be the best DLC ever released by Bethesda 



Daftvirgin said:


> Just got Oblivion yesterday.... coming from playing Skyrim, the game mechanics felt so crippled. I quit when I went through a portal to the plain of oblivion and got killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh... Solstheim doesn't appear in Oblivion. It appeared in Morrowind's expansion pack Blood moon or Tribunal (I forgot which one).



Dem Oblivion gameplay mechanics and dat level scaling 

I'm really hoping that modders will be able to recreate Oblivion using Skyrim's engine just as they did with Morrowind with Oblivion's engine and as they are doing Morrowind now with Skyrim's engine. Imagine playing in Cyrodiil with Skyrim graphics and mechanics


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 10, 2012)

the main and good thing about oblivion/fallout level scaling is that you can kill eveyone without problem even on max lvl, instead of skyrim where draugh overlords has VATS and Better criticals with bows, and some enemes(heck even the ones with clothes) are tough motherfuckers because they are 10 levels above you even on lvl 81


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 10, 2012)

I can kill everyone now no problem except for those draugr archers in arcwind point who uses unrelenting force


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 10, 2012)

I haven't touched Skyrim in ages...whenever Dragonborn comes, I'll remove all the mods and only have the unofficial patches, so I won't experience any annoying crashes.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 10, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> I can kill everyone now no problem except for those draugr archers in arcwind point who uses unrelenting force



The high level bow using Draugr are the most hardcore enemies in all of Skyrim IMO, especially the one in the Forbidden Legend questline.

It's bad enough that mother fucker uses _shadow clones_ but you have to kill him twice in the same quest line.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 10, 2012)

I think it's time for me to stop being racist in Skyrim. I'm going to make an Argonian.


----------



## Griever (Nov 10, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> The high level bow using Draugr are the most hardcore enemies in all of Skyrim IMO, especially the one in the Forbidden Legend questline.
> 
> It's bad enough that mother fucker uses _shadow clones_ but you have to kill him twice in the same quest line.



I hate those guys, their unrelenting force sucks 

Lol, i'll never forget my first playthough, ran into a giant and a dragon just outside Whiterun. I killed the dragon with the Giants help, and i'm like "isn't that great man, we killed it" BANG! the friend turned on me and smashed me into the ground, when my character hit the ground he bounced all the way up into the sky.... took me a good 20 seconds to fall back to the ground, unbelievable view though 

So much for battle buddies in Skyrim


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 10, 2012)

You'll love this giant lore from MK's  series then:

_Here is why: the Giants came from Old Atmora, up there across the Northern Ice back in the gone-to-twilight-now age of myth... and settled here in the Skyrim, and all along the mountain ranges of our coasts. (Yes, they are our true ancestors-- do not believe your aunt from the university-- and, yes, we were once as big as them-- as tall as THIS-- but that is another story)... [text lost]... and after [the Great Calamity] happened [the clan-things (peoples? tribes? Text seems to indicate mankind as a whole, though that is debateable)]... we were of a kind disrupted... and we Nords fell into fighting and drove our Giant-kin up unto the mountaintops [and we were a wicked-folk for many years]... [until all] things had changed forever. Once the Moot resumed [(unspecified) years later] things got back to a new semblance of normalcy and borders were redrawn and agreed with in beer-talk, and raidings of the merethlands took everyone's mind off old feuds, and pretty soon (well, not pretty soon but whatever) the Giants began to come down from the mountains again. And they were a bit different than we Nords remembered, or perhaps we had forgotten much, but they would not speak to us anymore-- they would only smile in their lazy way, stomp over, and take our stuff.

If we fought them, they roared louder than the Tongues of High Hrothgar, and brave steads would be blasted whole into so much paste, [chickens and all (?)]... [and] eventually we learned that if we left stuff out for the Giants, and painted this stuff brightly and with swirls (they love swirls) and stuck big signs up pointing to it all, they would simply take THAT stuff and not anything else and no fighting would be have to be done (not that what I have described was really fighting-- no one fights the Giants is the point). And that explains the Painting The Cows tradition, for as lazily-smiled as they are, so much that they seem that they wouldn't hurt a soul (ha!), the Giants eat meat and lots of it. Aless (remember her still?) thought to herself, "I am so, so afraid the Dragon will awake and eat the world-- ANY DAY NOW-- that I will paint every cow I see so as to summon all the Giants I can to beat up old Scaly Face, and beat him up really, really hard-- hard enough to knock him out and back to sleep!" (Aless had heard, as you have now, that "no one fights the Giants" and took it a little bit too much to heart.)_


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 10, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> I think it's time for me to stop being racist in Skyrim. I'm going to make an Argonian.



You don't have to, it's ok if you dislike Khajiit and Argonians. 

Most races in Skyrim deserve respect for different reasons, but the two beast races, hardly. 

Bunch of merchants and thieves. Never did anything relevant in Tamriel's history.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 11, 2012)

shadowscales are awesome.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2012)

It's Skyrim's brithday:33

Also if they ever make a game with Black Marsh I'd much rather play a Hist tree than an Aragononian.


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 11, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Now skyrim makes sense.



This also sets up an Akavir sequel well. The Thalmor sent a fleet to destroy any towers there the Akavir wipe the fleet out and send their full might in revenge.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 11, 2012)

To my knowledge, all the Towers were built by Elves specifically, and no Elves ever lived in Akavir. There are Eight towers. .


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 11, 2012)

I find it interesting that in the Thalmor dossier about Ulfric Stormcloak, it says that both results of the civil war aren't good for the AD.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 11, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I find it interesting that in the Thalmor dossier about Ulfric Stormcloak, it says that both results of the civil war aren't good for the AD.



Is it true that during that quest if you dress as a thalmor they won't tell the difference when its time for you to sneak around? This of course if you made a High elf.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 11, 2012)

Eh, no idea.

On another note, the Master Robes of Destruction looks really cool. It's a combination of dark blue robes and a red shirt under it.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 11, 2012)

Master Robes in general look awesome. They're the pinnacle of their respective branch of magic, so it kind of makes sense that they'd have to look cool.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 11, 2012)

and yet the arch-mage's robes look nothing special
the psijic set is the most good looking mage armor next to the thalmor


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 11, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> and yet the arch-mage's robes look nothing special
> the psijic set is the most good looking mage armor next to the thalmor



I disagree. Psijic Robes shit on Thalmor robes, or any other robes for that matter (bar the Greybeard robes )


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 11, 2012)

The Psijic robes actually upset some of my colleagues. They're called Grey Cloaks in a lot of the lore. I noted that their robes actually do have a grey part underneath, and the intricate and obscure Aldmeri Sun motiff actually suits their views and history well. Bethesda did a good job of making the College questline interesting. It's a shame they neglected the Bard's College, though. The King Olaf thing was nice but it should have been fleshed out a lot more.

Speaking of Psijics and Aldmeri world views, they're a good counter point to the newer or casual fans who think Altmer are evil because so many TES villains have been Altmer. The Psijic Monks are closer to the original, non corrupted Aldmeri world view. Ocato of Firsthold was also a fine example of an honorable Altmer. He was assassinated early in the Fourth Era, sadly, after serving as Potentate for only a short while. At around the same time, the traditional mobility of Summerset also got some daggers in their backs, and the Thalmor appeared to take credit for closing the Oblivion Gates. How very fucking convenient.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 11, 2012)

At first I felt a bit guilty about having an Altmer character.

But actually, there are at least three high elves in Skyrim who are against the Thalmor.

Faralda and Nirya (her jealous rival) warn you about Ancano due to the suspicion that his true purpose was to spy for the AD. 

And of course, Legate Fasendil.



projectcapsule said:


> and yet the arch-mage's robes look nothing special
> the psijic set is the most good looking mage armor next to the thalmor



Sadly, the Thalmor robes' enchantment is Novice level.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 12, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Sadly, the Thalmor robes' enchantment is Novice level.


there are mods that can fix that stuff


----------



## Ippy (Nov 12, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> there are mods that can fix that stuff


Or the Creation Kit.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 12, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> there are mods that can fix that stuff



Ohhh I see what you did there.

Good one.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey Pilaf, I was bored and did a little research last night.  Before the Skyrim incident there WERE dragons in other provinces.

Skyrim has a book that mentions there being a dragon in Vvardenfell AFTER the Cliff Racers were driven extinct.  This dragon is actually who taught humans how to do double enchantments.

You don't see them in the game Daggerfall but the Akatosh Chantry in Highrock supposedly has multiple "tame" dragons in their sacred grove.

In the game Redguard there was a Dragon in Cyrodill named Nafaalilargus.  He died near the end of the 2nd era.

There's also The Story of Lysirius in Daggerfall which tells of a dragon used to drive away the Akaviri.  The story ends with legends saying the dragon still lives.

So point is, there's pretty solid lore describing dragons being in Morrowind, Skyrim, High Rock, Hammerfell and Cyrodil.

Do you REALLY think it's a stretch to think they would be elsewhere?  Especially after the events of Skyrim?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 12, 2012)

Im curious to see the answer to this.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 12, 2012)

It's a shame that only the mask less version of the Shrouded Cowl is available when your character is male.

I love that ninja-like mask.

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Ippy (Nov 12, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It's a shame that only the mask less version of the Shrouded Cowl *is available* when your character is male.
> 
> I love that ninja-like mask.
> 
> [SP][/SP]



You just set yourself up for the jokes, Luiz.

You just lob them right up for us...


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 12, 2012)

Ippy said:


> You just set yourself up for the jokes, Luiz.
> 
> You just lob them right up for us...


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 12, 2012)

I killed that bitch. How you gonna kidnap a dragon-born. This ain't Oblivion baby.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 12, 2012)

That's a problem easily fixed with *mods*, f00!


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 12, 2012)

Seriously. You don't fully get to enjoy any bethesda/Obsidion game without mods.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 12, 2012)

Enclave said:


> Hey Pilaf, I was bored and did a little research last night.  Before the Skyrim incident there WERE dragons in other provinces.
> 
> Skyrim has a book that mentions there being a dragon in Vvardenfell AFTER the Cliff Racers were driven extinct.  This dragon is actually who taught humans how to do double enchantments.
> 
> ...



I honestly feel as though this is either the fourth or fifth time someone has mentioned this since Skyrim came out. I've said about all I have to say multiple times. I'll address each question/point individually:

1 - That Dragon in Vvardenfell was Ahbiilak, who was mentioned in . He was apparently a powerful Enchanter. It's possible he remained hidden using his mastery of magicka other than the Thu'um. The same book that mentions his true name, which was not revealed in the book Twin Secrets, mentions that several Dragons survived for many ages after the Dragon War. The Dragon from Redguard, Nafaalilargus was named (Nahfahlaar) as well as Mirmulnir, the first Dragon you slay in Skyrim.

Them being alive for so long is notable, but ultimately illustrates the rarity of Dragons in modern times. These are exceptional individuals. The majority of Dragons were hunted to extinction.

2 - Both Daggerfall's own paper manual and a book in Skyrim called "There Be Dragons" disputes the Akatosh Chantry's claim to house actual Dragons. These are an unrelated species. 

3 - As I said before, Nafaalilargus' presence was explained by Atlas of Dragons. The Blades knew of his existence and had attempted to hunt him for centuries, unsuccesfully.

4 - The story of Lysarius is considered partially a work of fiction set against real world history, similarly to the King Edward books. I doubt those Dragons existed, and if they did they weren't using their true names or acting exactly as you'd expect if they were Dov.

5 - I never said it was a stretch for any Dragon to exist anywhere. What I implied and continue to strongly believe is that it's a huge stretch to imagine any would be friendly enough or respectful enough to teach any humans the Thu'um, provided they weren't hunted on sight by humans. Dragons will remain well-hidden. Besides the huge number slain by the Last Dragonborn during the events of Skyrim, I imagine several will be killed by the antagonist of the upcoming Dragonborn DLC, the First Dragonborn, who is shown devouring the souls of three Dragons simultaneously at the end of the trailer. 

6 - You should probably just give up already. You made a valiant final effort there, but I've encountered each and every one of these points before, and they're not sufficient evidence or justification for your idea to include Shouting in new Elder Scrolls games. Just let it go and accept that the series was great before Shouting and can be great using something else, too.



Hand Banana said:


> Im curious to see the answer to this.



And now you have. I wish it didn't have to be so brutal. Temple Zero sent me to spread knowledge here, but I carry the cudgel of firm admonishment as well. All in the name of Marukh.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 12, 2012)

Ippy said:


> That's a problem easily fixed with *mods*, f00!



I thought it already was implied that mods can get you everything you need and don't need.

Like this.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkVbVEPWx7I&list=FLXfiH9ICiHmaME_YTDLfvzQ&index=3&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 12, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> I killed that bitch. How you gonna kidnap a dragon-born. This ain't Oblivion baby.


lame, you don't get to hear lucien's awesome quotes
he makes exploring skyrim more enjoyable with his side comments


----------



## Enclave (Nov 13, 2012)

yeah, Pilaf, my point isn't that they're common because they aren't.  My point is that they're out there and are not a Skyrim native species.  They're likely all over Tamriel ESPECIALLY after the end of Skyrim.

I honestly don't get why you think I'm saying they've been common.  I've not taken that position at all at any point.

You seriously have this attitude that just comes off as totally assholish.  You sound like you're looking down on somebody just because he's going off what the games themselves have inside them.

I'm done with you, I HATE talking to people who have your kind of shitty attitude.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 13, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> lame, you don't get to hear lucien's awesome quotes
> he makes exploring skyrim more enjoyable with his side comments



lucien? Guess I'll look on a wiki to see who that is.

I read about him. I'll just use the console to get access to him.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 13, 2012)

Assuming that Bethesda's recent tweet meant what some people hope it means, I have something to ask.

When Dawnguard was announced, I chose my Nord character as the one who would side with the vampires.

The thing is, I did a vanilla run with him. The noble hero, who doesn't mix with either assassins or thieves nor carry out evil tasks for the daedra.

So, roleplay wise, would it be too hypocritical to make him a Vampire Lord?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 13, 2012)

Vampires were created by a Daedroth. So it would contradict everything you stand for.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 13, 2012)

Poppycock!





Luiz said:


> Assuming that Bethesda's recent tweet meant what some people hope it means, I have something to ask.
> 
> When Dawnguard was announced, I chose my Nord character as the one who would side with the vampires.
> 
> ...


You could just do it -style, and side with the Dawnguard.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's an opportunity halfway through the DG questline that lets you become a Vampire Lord anyway, while still being a part of the good guys.

It's not immoral to use your enemy's own powers against them.

Of course, you'll have to give up your vampire powers at the very end of the questline for the endgame move (but you can get them right back again immediately after).


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 13, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Or he can just trap his soul.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 13, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Vampires were created by a *Daedra*. So it would contradict everything you stand for.



Fixed. Molag Bal, to be specific 

A Daedroth is more...well...



Yeah.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 13, 2012)

"daedroth" is the singular form of "daedra"...


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 13, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Yeah.



No. 

Game lore says otherwise.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 13, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Poppycock!You could just do it -style, and side with the Dawnguard.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



And what endgame move is that? 

Dawnguard has been out for a very long time, so I don't care about spoilers at this point.

I will stay away from any greater details regarding Dragonborn, though.



Ippy said:


> "daedroth" is the singular form of "daedra"...



Nah, it isn't.

Sheogorath: "Because honestly, how much time off could *a* demented Daedra really need? "


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 13, 2012)

Ippy said:


> "daedroth" is the singular form of "daedra"...





Hand Banana said:


> No.
> 
> Game lore says otherwise.



Those uncommon, politically correct technicalities 
But really, I only did that because you haven't played Oblivion (IIRC, or at least you didn't get very far) 



Luiz said:


> And what endgame move is that?
> 
> Dawnguard has been out for a very long time, so I don't care about spoilers at this point.
> 
> ...



Nah, Luiz. He's technically right. Daedroth just isn't very commonly used to refer to Daedra in singular form.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 13, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Nah, Luiz. He's technically right. Daedroth just isn't very commonly used to refer to Daedra in singular form.



If it isn't commonly used, who cares then.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 14, 2012)

so, kohnarik will be the Ulysses of skyrim?
since we have the Dragon(The Empire) and the Bear(The Stormcloaks) fighting each other for power?


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 14, 2012)

I killed Ulysses. Took that mask baby!


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 14, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Nah, it isn't.




It is, sometimes. 

It depends on the nomenclature. 

The term "Daedroth" is usually applied to the bipedal Crocodile-like Daedra, but it's really just an optional singular form of Daedra. "Daedra" also works. Either are correct.



DeathScream said:


> so, kohnarik will be the Ulysses of skyrim?
> since we have the Dragon(The Empire) and the Bear(The Stormcloaks) fighting each other for power?




Perhaps, but there's a deeper significance. The First versus the Last. Pelinal alluded to it on Alessia's death bed:

_" [Let us] now take you Up. We will [show] our true faces... [which eat] one another in amnesia each Age.""_

It's just another mirror/echo of the Akatosh/Lorkhan dichotomy. Always at war with Himselves. Just as Akatosh plotted to destroy Alduin, who was the darker side of himself, and Auriel plots against Akatosh, the less "pure" version of himself, and Alkosh just purrs and eats Moon Sugar because fuck being judgmental - he's a cat. 

And as the Khajiit religion teaches us in Varieties of Faith:

_Alkosh (Dragon King of Cats): Pre-ri'Datta Dynasty Anaquinine deity. A variation on the Altmeri Auri-El, and thus an Akatosh-as-culture-hero for the earliest Khajiiti. His worship was co-opted during the establishment of the Riddle-T'har, and he still enjoys immense popularity in Elsweyr's wasteland regions. *He is depicted as a fearsome dragon, a creature the Khajiit say 'is just a real big cat'.* He repelled an early Aldmeri pogrom of Pelinal Whitestrake during mythic times._

^Explains so much in Skyrim, when you think of them that way. Much like cats, they are the true rulers of the world.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 14, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> so, kohnarik will be the Ulysses of skyrim?
> since we have the Dragon(The Empire) and the Bear(The Stormcloaks) fighting each other for power?


wait did I miss something?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 14, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> wait did I miss something?



Not really. Someone just made a very obvious and superficial comparison between two games published by Bethesda because both included a civil war. There aren't that many similarities between New Vegas and Skyrim. The Legion in one is nothing like the Legion in the other, for instance.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 14, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Not really. Someone just made a very obvious and superficial comparison between two games published by Bethesda because both included a civil war. There aren't that many similarities between New Vegas and Skyrim. The Legion in one is nothing like the Legion in the other, for instance.



in that case we have the Empire(the NCR) fighting against the Stormloaks(the Legion) army which wants Skyrim(The Dam)

and here's a funny thing: if Ulfric is caesar, Galmar is Lanius, because instead of caesar who his ideals are gray but noble(Arizona was a shithole before caesar created the legion and pacified that place), ulfric's ideals are noble too, but he's a perfect A+ asshole who wants power and it doesn't care for his men, i believe that if wasn't for markath ulfric wouldn't be the jarl for a long time.


----------



## EpicBroFist (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Pilaf (Nov 15, 2012)

*sigh* Like I said..completely superficial comparisons.

edit: Oh good..screen shots.

Okay..first one.

We see a Skaal village. Good design on the fur clothing. Realistic depiction of someone warming herself by a fire - finally, the climate in this game seems cold.

Second one..

Dragon skeleton in front of an excavation site of some sort. Interesting. Probably related to main quest.

Third...

A Bull Netch, in what appears to be the Hirstaang Forest in Southern Solstheim, if I know my TES geography - and I do. The smouldering mountain in the back ground is too close and too small to be Red Mountain IMO. I'd like to be wrong about that, though. It'd be fun to visit.

Fourth ...

Hermaeus Mora's realm, Apocrypha. Hauntingly beautiful. All the lost lore in the Universe. Forbidden knowledge. But it comes at the price of your soul. Luckily Pilaf the Defiler has none.

Fifth...

Dunmer style architecture. Redoran, it seems. What appears to be left over masonry from the old Raven Rock Imperial settlement in the background. Familiar location to me, with a twist. 

Sixth...

Same settlement. Bonemold armor. Doesn't exactly match any of the styles in Morrowind, but looks similar to the styles some Redorans wore. The symbol for Merchant* that's common in Morrowind adorns the banner hanging from the bug shell house. * Also similar to House Hlaalu symbol, although this town appears to be Redoran. It's possible since Solstheim is small the Dunmer don't segregate their villages by Houses.

Seventh ...

A Seeker performing its duties, making sure intruders to Apocrypha are dealt with.

Eighth ...

The Dragonborn wearing Nordic Bear armor riding a Frost Dragon.

Ninth ...

The picture calls this guy "ash spawn." He resembled a mixture between the Bloodmoon type Draugr and a Corprus Stalker. Not sure what to make of him.

Tenth ...

The Dragonborn, wearing what appears to be Stalhrim armor and holding a sword of similar make reading a huge book with symbols that I don't recognize.

Eleventh ...

The picture says "Cultist". I'm assuming a follower of the First Dragonborn. Its mask has a similar motiff. 

Twelvth ..

Says "Redoran Taven". Shows some Dunmer in a tavern. Pretty self explanatory. Like the expression on the guy's face in the foreground.


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh god this game... haven't played it in months, but have 479 hours played on it.

..memories. I should get back to playing it sometime.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 15, 2012)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> Oh god this game... haven't played it in months, but have 479 hours played on it.
> 
> ..memories. I should get back to playing it sometime.




Yes, you should.

I suggest challenging yourself with a character type you don't normally play, or mastering a skill you haven't yet. My current Argonian Cleric is very good with Alteration, a skill none of my earlier characters used.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Nov 15, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Yes, you should.
> 
> I suggest challenging yourself with a character type you don't normally play, or mastering a skill you haven't yet. My current Argonian Cleric is very good with Alteration, a skill none of my earlier characters used.



I should try that almost all of my characters are elf mages or Archery.

Still never tried to  upgrade my armor to a high extent.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 15, 2012)

I see a netch!


----------



## luminaeus (Nov 15, 2012)

ssjsuperman said:


> I should try that almost all of my characters are elf mages or Archery.
> 
> Still never tried to  upgrade my armor to a high extent.



I believe once your armor gets above a number around 860 (can't remember exactly), the damage reduction won't get any higher, so don't really bother too much. But perhaps Bethesda changed this, I dunno, I haven't played or checked on patches in ages xd

nice sig btw


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 15, 2012)

> Become the Ultimate Dragonborn
> 
> Harness the power of the Voice as you face off against the first Dragonborn. Wield new shouts and spells including Dragon Aspect – allowing you to summon the inner power of a dragon to deliver colossal blows and strengthen other shouts.



OH YES BABY. I knew that a DLC called "Dragonborn" should award you new powers in that area.






[SP]I don't know why I am excited, though. Bethesda's "hope renewing" tweet was very vague and the future isn't really more promising than it was before[/SP]



Sasume Uchiha said:


> Oh god this game... haven't played it in months, but have 479 hours played on it.
> 
> ..memories. I should get back to playing it sometime.



My situation is the opposite.

 After playing nonstop for months, I can't endure listening to the same old dialogue from each quest when I join the Companions, DB or whatever.

And I have to join them when I start a new game, because wandering aimlessly in the wilderness has never been my thing.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Nov 16, 2012)

As much as I'm interested as in the Dragonborn DLC, I'd love to see this big war play to play out already against the Thalmort, and bring Talos back into being worshipped as one of the divines again.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 16, 2012)

Raven Rock prospered


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 16, 2012)

Hollow Prince said:


> As much as I'm interested as in the Dragonborn DLC, I'd love to see this big war play to play out already against *the Thalmort*, and bring Talos back into being worshipped as one of the divines again.





Like the Thalmor, but with less nose.


----------



## Litho (Nov 17, 2012)

Maybe I'll actually be able to play this one? (PS3)


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 17, 2012)

Litho said:


> Maybe I'll actually be able to play this one? (PS3)



Don't stir this lame bullshit up again. Bethesda are trying their hardest to get content to PS3 players. As far as I understand there was a legit technical problem. I'm sure you guys will eventually get all the content.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 17, 2012)

I sure hope so! I want my Dragon weapons, man. My faithful legendary Daedric Dagger has served me well, but I think it's time I got an upgrade.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 17, 2012)

For the lore nerds - and you know who you are:

In case languages are of particular interest to anyone, TIL has updated t. The article now includes new data gleamed from Skyrim, especially the rosetta stone that translates Dwemer to Falmer.

Part of this remains untranslated, but this is apparently a story about the Falmer coming to live with the Dwemer:

_And so your driven [calne tarn] in our [halls of fire?] [trumbi] our power [ilpen] of your driven [nagaiale] by [guntumnia spantelepelaelia] kings of the wood and your [liebali racurane] and [nu rautane sye] and [nu hautalle] our slaves [gune] your [gravuloi] so [metane sye garlis frey] by [gondra doemera tarcel lane] your wisdom [silya nu hecta] you acknowledgement [rias] you [nemalanta ge nu hecta] you [epe] gifts [rias] you [nemelauta ge nu frey sepe sye] acknowledge [varlor denai cullei noue staneiaye] as you [alasil auta] as darkness [shenta] [I do not fear?] the [malautavoy fey] our [darre] and [alata rou] high by what [maraga] your life of [seren] and [getheng] your [wend riarilia vey emeratu] your eternal [besia]_

This is obviously incomplete and nonsensical in parts as many of these Aldmeri words have not been translated into English as of yet, but the lore community is much closer than we used to be.

Here's my crack at what this is all about.

I think it's some kind of official proclamation or deal, written by the Dwemer for the Falmer.

"Kings of the Wood" might very well be the Nords, from Atmora or "Elder Wood" in the ancient tongue. Someone has apparently been "driven...into our halls of fire", so that's a reference to the Falmer being driven from their homes underground into the forges of the Dwarfs. There is a specific reference to "our slaves" indicating the fate of the Falmer. Some mention is made of the Falmer's wisdom, perhaps an asset the Dwemer covet, and their acknowledgement of something. I assume the acknowledgement of their enslavement, and the pact? "Gifts" are mentioned. The Eyes of the Falmer or some other ancient artifacts, presumably. Darkness is mentioned - a clear reference to blindness. Apparently the Falmer do not fear this. Something about life and eternity at the end - possibly further statements about this sad fate.

This would seem to confirm Knight Paladin Gelebor's statements from Dawnguard that the Dwemer actually told the Falmer ahead of time that they would be enslaved and blinded. Keep in mind the above document appears in vanilla Skyrim and shipped with the game, but no translation into English was anywhere to be found. Credit goes to the TIL staff and the devs and ex devs who gave input, even if this leaves us with gaps in knowledge.

Anyway, the page has been updated and the new info is on there. It's worth a look.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 17, 2012)

You know what grinds my gears? People who create black haired Altmer. 

That's just wrong, man.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 18, 2012)

Cleared out Northwind Summit yesterday, and the view from there was amazing. I could see amazingly far from there and it made me realize how incredible the draw distance is in Skyrim. Looking north, you could see Windhelm and it's harbour and shoreline on the ghost sea. looking east, you can see the throat of the world and high Hrothgar near the summit. looking south you can see fort greenwall, goldenglow estate and riften itself. (there isn't much to the west besides the huge mountains between skyrim and morrowind)


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 18, 2012)

that's where a weak dragon is always spawned right?


----------



## Alicia (Nov 18, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> that's where a weak dragon is always spawned right?



yup. I sneak shot it with mah bound bow.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 18, 2012)

I snipe it with my dwemer awp


----------



## Litho (Nov 18, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Don't stir this lame bullshit up again. Bethesda are trying their hardest to get content to PS3 players. As far as I understand there was a legit technical problem. I'm sure you guys will eventually get all the content.



I should hope so. Imagine if it _weren't_ a legit technical problem and they just didn't release to the PS3 for the hell of it.
Anyway, I was seriously hoping we'll get this one, as it seems like the best one yet.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 18, 2012)

Dawnguard: 

Heartfire: 

Dragonborn:


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 18, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Cleared out Northwind Summit yesterday, and the view from there was amazing. I could see amazingly far from there and it made me realize how incredible the draw distance is in Skyrim. Looking north, you could see Windhelm and it's harbour and shoreline on the ghost sea. looking east, you can see the throat of the world and high Hrothgar near the summit. looking south you can see fort greenwall, goldenglow estate and riften itself. (there isn't much to the west besides the huge mountains between skyrim and morrowind)



If you want a great view, go to White River Watch.

You can just sit on the bandit chief's chair and behold Whiterun.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 18, 2012)

*Today is Hel Anseilak
Hel Anseilak, which means “Communion with the Saints of the Sword” in Old Redguard, is the most serious of holy days for the people of Pothago. The ancient way of Hel Ansei is never practiced by modern Redguards, but its rich heritage is remembered and honored on this day.*


Such a shame that Sword Singing is a lost art.

For now anyway. The Hoon Ding is coming soon.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Pilaf (Nov 18, 2012)

Seems legit to me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2012)

I wish Dragonborn DLC would cause your XBOXs to explode after installing it. Fair game lol.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 18, 2012)

You know, there are a few small things that would help make the game more realistic.

- If your character's got long clothes/long hair, it should move accordingly when you run or jump.

- When it rains, things should actually get wet. Like in Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 18, 2012)

It does for the PC.


*Spoiler*: __ 



There's a mod for that.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 18, 2012)

Both things I mentioned?


----------



## Frostman (Nov 18, 2012)

I know the second one definitely exist. And has been around for a while. Not sure if their is an actual mod for the first one, but i know a recently mod that alters the characters skeleton would allow something like that. The mod it was inspired by allowed breast to bounce accordingly.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 19, 2012)

Thankfully, Skyrim runs pretty well on my PS3.

But considering that these add-ons obviously consume memory, wouldn't my game start having issues after they're installed?


----------



## Frostman (Nov 19, 2012)

As long as you install it properly it shouldn't be to significant if your PC is up for it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm a PS3 only guy.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 20, 2012)

in the seasons unending quest why does ulfric insist that the markarth - riften trade is an unfair deal? it seems pretty fair to me

also do you guys think ulfric would think twice about this civil war if the dragonborn handed to him his thalmor dossier?


----------



## Ippy (Nov 20, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> also do you guys think ulfric would think twice about this civil war if the dragonborn handed to him his thalmor dossier?


I never thought of that....

Oho, that would be an interesting moment.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 20, 2012)

Both Tullius and Ulfric whine endlessly.

Markarth in exchange for Riften is a perfectly fair trade.

 I don't know how, but I did manage to end the quest without any of them stating that the negotiation favored the other side. Once.

Speaking of Season Unending, I was curious about what exactly happened in Karthwasten.



projectcapsule said:


> in the seasons unending quest why does ulfric insist that the markarth - riften trade is an unfair deal? it seems pretty fair to me
> 
> also do you guys think ulfric would think twice about this civil war if the dragonborn handed to him his thalmor dossier?



Ulfric Stubborncloak?

I can't see it happening.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 20, 2012)

Not really, he still killed the High King. I think it would of fueled his rage against them even more.


----------



## Litho (Nov 20, 2012)

Markarth > Riften.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 20, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> in the seasons unending quest why does ulfric insist that the markarth - riften trade is an unfair deal? it seems pretty fair to me



Ulfric and Tullius whine throughout the entire Peace Treaty (Ulfric just whines more). Not much you can do about it.



> also do you guys think ulfric would think twice about this civil war if the dragonborn handed to him his thalmor dossier?



That's a good question. Probably not, though. It may make him think twice at best.



Litho said:


> Markarth > Riften.



[YOUTUBE]gHQhlhz-_K0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 20, 2012)

Legate Rikke's comments were pretty amusing.

"That didn't take long."

"Yes, that would be entirely out of character."

"Hero we go." (When Ulfric starts speaking)

"I knew he couldn't resist."



Litho said:


> Markarth > Riften.



But strategically, Hjaalmarch = Riften. Both are located near the opposing side's hold.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 20, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Legate Rikke's comments were pretty amusing.
> 
> "That didn't take long."
> 
> ...



Did you mean The Reach, Luiz?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 20, 2012)

Tell you what. 

You overlook this, and I will reward you. In green.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 20, 2012)

The Reach

The Rift

Riften is the hold's capital


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 20, 2012)

I said it's *close to the enemy's hold*, not that it is one.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 20, 2012)

I was recently told there's an amusing exchange between the Blades and Greybeards before the conference starts. I apparently overlooked that in my own save file. Delphine and Arngeir are arguing bitterly, but Esbern calms them both down by reminding them the future of Tamriel is at stake. This puts him up several notches in my book. Yes, he wants the player to kill Paarthurnax, but at least there seems to be some guiding principle behind his. Delphine apparently just wants to slay all Dragons no matter what.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 20, 2012)

Delphine speaks of the Dragonborn as if s/he were her puppet.

"We have as much right to be at this council as all of you ? more, actually, since we were the ones that put the Dragonborn on this path."


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 20, 2012)

well in my save i've killed her with a good and ol' Fus Ro VERDRIVE!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 21, 2012)

Litho said:


> Markarth > Riften.



mjoll > markarth


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2012)

Delphine is just a Nazi--


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 21, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I was recently told there's an amusing exchange between the Blades and Greybeards before the conference starts. I apparently overlooked that in my own save file. Delphine and Arngeir are arguing bitterly, but Esbern calms them both down by reminding them the future of Tamriel is at stake. This puts him up several notches in my book. Yes, he wants the player to kill Paarthurnax, but at least there seems to be some guiding principle behind his. Delphine apparently just wants to slay all Dragons no matter what.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> mjoll > markarth



Jordis > Mjoll


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 21, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Jordis > Mjoll



Serana > Lydia > Anneke > Mjoll


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> Serana > Jordis > Anneke > Mjoll > Lydia



True, true


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 21, 2012)

in terms of speeches, jenassa > all


----------



## Ippy (Nov 21, 2012)

Delphine is a bitch.

Serana is indeed >>>>>> all.

Marked essential by default, reanimates any enemies you kill automatically, has more situational dialogue than even Mjoll, and has high enough sneak to not ruin any stealth kills.

The ONE thing I hate about Skyrim is that we don't get a chance to kill Maven Black-Briar.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 21, 2012)

that could backfire sometimes though 
one time my dead thrall vyrthur got killed by a dragon she just revived him before I got the chance and I was like wtf


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 21, 2012)

Ippy said:


> The ONE thing I hate about Skyrim is that we don't get a chance to kill Maven Black-Briar.



OH YES. I would enjoy having the honor of being the one who killed oh-so-untouchable Maven.



HiroshiSenju said:


> I love that exchange. It definitely allowed me to have respect for Esbern, as he actually seems to have his motivations rooted in taking caution rather than just to kill Dragons out of some skewed, old-world view.
> 
> Delphine is a bit too arrogant for my liking. I thought she was cool until she turned into a bitch. "We put the Dragonborn on his path!"
> 
> ...



Seconded on every word.



> Yup. That's why we severed ties since the meeting. Delphine who? Don't know her.



As a mod less console peasant I can't get rid of her essential status and kill the bitch.

 So I wish there were a way to finish the Kill Paarthurnax quest with the decision of not doing their bidding at least.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 21, 2012)

Esbern's commitment to justice kinda makes you wonder about the origins of the Blades though, doesn't it? They were founded by Akaviri warriors from the far east. Apparently there were Dragons there, too, who fled to Tamriel in the second age. The original Blades were hunting them to extinction. There must have been some reason for that aside from blind genocidal rage. Also, their reverence and knowledge of the Dragonborn concept has never been fully explained, nor has Alduin having dialogue specifically for when the player has the Dragonbane sword equipped. He recognizes it as "a sword of my ancient enemies" but he would have logically never laid eyes on anything Akaviri, because he was from Atmora. I love the way TES always answers some questions but opens more for discussion.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 21, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I was recently told there's an amusing exchange between the Blades and Greybeards before the conference starts. I apparently overlooked that in my own save file. Delphine and Arngeir are arguing bitterly, but Esbern calms them both down by reminding them the future of Tamriel is at stake. This puts him up several notches in my book. Yes, he wants the player to kill Paarthurnax, but at least there seems to be some guiding principle behind his. Delphine apparently just wants to slay all Dragons no matter what.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 21, 2012)

Esbern seems to be a very wise lore master whereas Delphine is the typical jughead with an agenda and a hatred of the enemy pounded into her thick Breton skull. I like how Arngeir himself even had to struggle with himself to see Esbern's wisdom. A blade, standing up for what's right and setting aside his differences? I imagine Arngeir was taught from a very young age never to trust the Blades. The word Paarthurnax uses for them in Dovah translates to "Barbarian" or "Savage", after all. It's one of those situations where you meet the enemy and he's just a human too, and a decent guy. I still love Esbern despite all the Blades haters. I think his vision of what the Blades could be represents something that the Empire and Skyrim still need if they want to drive the Thalmor away. Without the Blades victory may be impossible. They were always the best of the best.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 21, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Esbern seems to be a very wise lore master whereas Delphine is the typical jughead with an agenda and a hatred of the enemy pounded into her thick Breton skull. I like how Arngeir himself even had to struggle with himself to see Esbern's wisdom. A blade, standing up for what's right and setting aside his differences? I imagine Arngeir was taught from a very young age never to trust the Blades. The word Paarthurnax uses for them in Dovah translates to "Barbarian" or "Savage", after all. It's one of those situations where you meet the enemy and he's just a human too, and a decent guy. I still love Esbern despite all the Blades haters. I think his vision of what the Blades could be represents something that the Empire and Skyrim still need if they want to drive the Thalmor away. Without the Blades victory may be impossible. They were always the best of the best.



Esbern's fine with me. He's very well versed in his lore; thus, he understands what he's talking about and, unlike his less-than-delightful companion, is much more prudent in his decisions. Delphine's still a bitch, though. She really needs to learn her place instead of talking back to the Dragonborn. Such arrogance. Regardless, Paarthurnax is wiser than all (The Greybeards, Esbern, ect.) 

It makes me kind of miss the old (well, technically the "new," due to the formation of Reman Cyrodiil's Dragonguard) Blades. I prefer them when their duty is solely to protect the Emperor. The appearance of Dragons seems bring out their barbaric tendencies.

I do wish to see the Blades return to their former glory, though.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 21, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I do wish to see the Blades return to their former glory, though.



Or the Dark Brotherhood for that matter....


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 21, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Or the Dark Brotherhood for that matter....



That goes without saying. 

Of course, other Guilds need to be restored to their former glory. The College of Winterhold particularly...


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yup, I remember that conversation. I think it added some depth to the characters, positive in Esbern's case and negative in Delphine's. Delphine is hot-headed and too blinded by her "all dragons must die" philosophy. Meanwhile, Esbern shows wisdom despite being a Blade. He believes that Paarthurnax must die to atone for his crimes and to end a long and bloody chapter in history, not because he's a dragon. Delphine just wants him dead because he's a dragon and "lulz all dargons must dai".



Delphine believes that her mindset is based on reason rather than blind rage, though.

When you ask her why Paarthurnax needs to die, she starts with "Here's the big picture:".

...



Daftvirgin said:


> Or the Dark Brotherhood for that matter....



Joining the DB is one of the first things I'm gonna do when TES VI comes.

I want to see how they will develop as an organization after what happened to them in Skyrim's events.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 21, 2012)

I want the Morag Tong!


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 21, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Esbern's fine with me. He's very well versed in his lore; thus, he understands what he's talking about and, unlike his less-than-delightful companion, is much more prudent in his decisions. Delphine's still a bitch, though. She really needs to learn her place instead of talking back to the Dragonborn. Such arrogance. Regardless, Paarthurnax is wiser than all (The Greybeards, Esbern, ect.)
> 
> It makes me kind of miss the old (well, technically the "new," due to the formation of Reman Cyrodiil's Dragonguard) Blades. I prefer them when their duty is solely to protect the Emperor. The appearance of Dragons seems bring out their barbaric tendencies.
> 
> I do wish to see the Blades return to their former glory, though.




Ah, see, it's a common misconception that the Blades served the Emperors. They did not. Their role was to guide and protect the Dragonborn, whoever that might be. For long periods of time, that person happened to be Emperor. But not always. Jauffre even states in Oblivion that "We are not a branch of the government. We serve the Dragonborn." Further evidence of this is that when Titus Mede I took the throne, he had to form his own private security force called the Penitus Oculatus. The Blades would not serve or guide him. He was not Dragonborn, and they knew it. For his part, he left them alone as did his descendents, but the Thalmor took them out behind Titus Mede II's back. Too bad. 

I think the Blades and perhaps even the DB could be instrumental in winning the war, actually. Assassination of high ranking Thalmor leaders may be more feasible as a tactic than direct warfare. The Empire is severely weakened. What do you do when you can't break the enemy's front line? Tactics. Slip in from the back and destroy vulnerable targets. Supply lines. Individual leaders. Cut off the head and the serpent dies. Etc. The Blades and the Dark Brotherhood are ideal organizations for carrying out these tasks.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 21, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Ah, see, it's a common misconception that the Blades served the Emperors. They did not. Their role was to guide and protect the Dragonborn, whoever that might be. For long periods of time, that person happened to be Emperor. But not always. Jauffre even states in Oblivion that "We are not a branch of the government. We serve the Dragonborn." Further evidence of this is that when Titus Mede I took the throne, he had to form his own private security force called the Penitus Oculatus. The Blades would not serve or guide him. He was not Dragonborn, and they knew it. For his part, he left them alone as did his descendents, but the Thalmor took them out behind Titus Mede II's back. Too bad.



Yeah, I pretty much knew that, hence the "new" comment 
But I understand your propensity. It's easy to go on discussing a particular point of TES lore.



> I think the Blades and perhaps even the DB could be instrumental in winning the war, actually. Assassination of high ranking Thalmor leaders may be more feasible as a tactic than direct warfare. The Empire is severely weakened. What do you do when you can't break the enemy's front line? Tactics. Slip in from the back and destroy vulnerable targets. Supply lines. Individual leaders. Cut off the head and the serpent dies. Etc. The Blades and the Dark Brotherhood are ideal organizations for carrying out these tasks.



Sabotage. Espionage. All excellent ideas. 

The Blades really should get involved, though I wouldn't be 100% sure they would managed to pull something as high-risk as assassinating several extremely high ranking Thalmor leaders off with ease or in the near future.

I could see the Dark Brotherhood doing something like that, however, as their methods are much more flexible and they specialize in the art of murder and assassination, naturally. They also have a good history of killing high ranking members of Tamrielic Society (i.e. managing to kill Pelagius I). Had it not been for the Nerevarine, they probably would have killed Barenziah as well 
As TES lore trends seem to indicate, rogue/shadow organizations tend to have the most success with high-stake assassinations (the Morag Tong with Reman III and the Mythic Dawn with Uriel VII for example).


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Nov 21, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Delphine is a bitch.
> 
> Serana is indeed >>>>>> all.
> 
> ...


agree in both counts



Luiz said:


> OH YES. I would enjoy having the honor of being the one who killed oh-so-untouchable Maven.


I hate it when my Listener character has to hear her talk about her contacts with the DB and thieves guild, Bitch I'm the Listener of Dark Brotherhood, Nightingale of Nocturnal


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 21, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I could see the Dark Brotherhood doing something like that, however, as their methods are much more flexible and they specialize in the art of murder and assassination, naturally. They also have a good history of killing high ranking members of Tamrielic Society (i.e. managing to kill Pelagius I). Had it not been for the Nerevarine, they probably would have killed Barenziah as well
> As TES lore trends seem to indicate, rogue/shadow organizations tend to have the most success with high-stake assassinations (the Morag Tong with Reman III and the Mythic Dawn with Uriel VII for example).



There are different branches of the Blades with different skill sets. Some are as skilled as assassins as any DB or Morag Tong member.

The Nerevarine, for instance, as a Blades agent performed several really impressive subversive acts, from breaking a Dissident Priest out of a heavily guarded flying fortress to assassinating the top members of the Sixth House cult and stealing several divine artifacts. These were single man, lightning strike assassination and burglary missions deep behind enemy lines. Granted this was an exceptional individual but it's implied other Blades did similar things on a smaller scale. I could easily see a Blades agent, especially of a Mer race or a Khajiit, getting close enough to assassinate or cripple a Thalmor leader.

also FYI your Barenziah comparison makes no sense.

1 - The Nerevarine was the Blades agent in this case.

2 - Her regular body guards were Royal Guards, not Blades. While much better trained than other Imperial guards they were not on the level of Blades. A provincial Queen would not receive the personal protection of the Blades normally.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 21, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> agree in both counts
> 
> I hate it when my Listener character has to hear her talk about her contacts with the DB and thieves guild, Bitch I'm the Listener of Dark Brotherhood, Nightingale of Nocturnal



I hadn't realized. 

"Cause me trouble and I pay a visit to the Thieves Guild. Make me angry and I contact the Dark Brotherhood. "

Good luck with that.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 21, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> There are different branches of the Blades with different skill sets. Some are as skilled as assassins as any DB or Morag Tong member.
> 
> The Nerevarine, for instance, as a Blades agent performed several really impressive subversive acts, from breaking a Dissident Priest out of a heavily guarded flying fortress to assassinating the top members of the Sixth House cult and stealing several divine artifacts. These were single man, lightning strike assassination and burglary missions deep behind enemy lines. Granted this was an exceptional individual but it's implied other Blades did similar things on a smaller scale. I could easily see a Blades agent, especially of a Mer race or a Khajiit, getting close enough to assassinate or cripple a Thalmor leader.



Very interesting, no doubt. I wish there were more examples of the Blades' spectacular feats in the lore (there are probably a few obscure ones, but I'm hoping for some more prominent ones eventually) aside from feats performed by someone like the Nerevarine who is expected to do all kinds of crazy shit.



> also FYI your Barenziah comparison makes no sense.
> 
> 1 - The Nerevarine was the Blades agent in this case.
> 
> 2 - Her regular body guards were Royal Guards, not Blades. While much better trained than other Imperial guards they were not on the level of Blades. A provincial Queen would not receive the personal protection of the Blades normally.



I'm not sure what you're objecting to, here, Pilaf. I didn't make a comparison to Barenziah, and I didn't make any suggestion of the Blades (or even any such personal guard) in relation to Barenziah anyway.

I was saying that the Dark Brotherhood probably would have managed to kill Barenziah had it not been for the Nerevarine.

The purpose of mentioning Barenziah was to highlight the fact that the Dark Brotherhood is no stranger to assassinating prominent individuals of Tamrielic society.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 21, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> True, true



jordis is just a weak lydia with blonde hair and Sarah Lyons-ish voice


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 22, 2012)

Every race seems to have done something impressive or played an important role at some point. 

However, the two modern beast races, Argonian and Khajiit seem to have never done anything note worthy in Tamriel's history.

Is that correct, Pilaf?

Isn't there anything in TES lore that tells of deeds greater than thieving and merchant business?


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 22, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Very interesting, no doubt. I wish there were more examples of the Blades' spectacular feats in the lore (there are probably a few obscure ones, but I'm hoping for some more prominent ones eventually) aside from feats performed by someone like the Nerevarine who is expected to do all kinds of crazy shit.



Well the Agent was a blades member.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I hadn't realized.
> 
> "Cause me trouble and I pay a visit to the Thieves Guild. Make me angry and I contact the Dark Brotherhood. "
> 
> Good luck with that.


Yeah, that made no sense.

She's out of the loop,



Luiz said:


> Every race seems to have done something impressive or played an important role at some point.
> 
> However, the two modern beast races, Argonian and Khajiit seem to have never done anything note worthy in Tamriel's history.
> 
> ...


Argonians basically conquered Morrowind after the Red Year.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 22, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Yeah, that made no sense.
> 
> She's out of the loop,
> 
> Argonians basically conquered Morrowind after the Red Year.



only south morrowind is argonian, north morrowind and vvardenfel are dunmer yet, even if that place is still a volcanic wasteland


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Every race seems to have done something impressive or played an important role at some point.
> 
> However, the two modern beast races, Argonian and Khajiit seem to have never done anything note worthy in Tamriel's history.
> 
> ...



Ippy pretty much said it.



Ippy said:


> Yeah, that made no sense.
> 
> She's out of the loop,
> 
> Argonians basically conquered Morrowind after the Red Year.





Argonians are masters at guerrilla warfare.

The Khajiit overthrew the Imperial Government in Elsweyr over a decade after the Thalmor claimed to have been the cause for the reappearance of Masser and Secunda...if that counts for anything.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Every race seems to have done something impressive or played an important role at some point.
> 
> However, the two modern beast races, Argonian and Khajiit seem to have never done anything note worthy in Tamriel's history.
> 
> ...




The Argonians defeated the invasion of the Daedra in Black Marsh without help from the Empire even before Martin turned into Akatosh, as mentioned in the novel Infernal City. The Hist called large numbers of Argonians back to Black Marsh to do this. They killed the Daedra in Black Marsh and then actually invaded Oblivion itself in such numbers and ferocity that Dagon was forced to close his gates there. 

No military force has ever once conquered Black Marsh, ever. They've never lost a war on their own soil. They also drove the Dunmer out of Morrowind with ease after Red Year, seizing on their confusion and weakness.

The Khajiit actually helped build Numidium. Also, Rimmen was once home to the Akaviri Potentate and one of the seats of power in Tamriel. The Khajiit are considered a valuable military asset, which is why their joining the Aldmeri Dominion was a big deal. They played roles in many important battles in ancient history. Apparently one of their quadrupedal warriors was used as a mount for Indoril Nerevar at the Battle of Red Mountain. They also drove back Pelinal Whitestrake when he powered up into Shezarr form and tried to commit genocide on their race. They managed to summon Alkosh, the Dragon Cat to drive him back. Short story is that the Desert Walkers are nothing to mess with.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 22, 2012)

zerg rushing oblivion? nice
so the daedra's in oblivion doesn't work like the demons from the burning legion or the warp entities in the warp? i.e that they don't get infinite lives in their home turfs?


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 22, 2012)

They do it just takes a while.

A mortal can't really kill a Daedra, they'll just respawn after a time, I think it just shorter in Oblivion but still not instant.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 22, 2012)

You can destroy a Daedra in its home turf physically. That casts its animus or soul back into the Void, the space between Principalities. It has to find its way back home to respawn again. Various Daedra from different games describe this process as long and painful, even for the Princes themselves when it happens. Also, they never perfectly put themselves back together again. They look different and lose some of their memories in the Void, but they're essentially the same being and thus immortal.


edit: Note that it's very, very difficult to kill a Prince in his own Principality, but it's possible. The warrior needs to use a convoluted and secret means of doing so. Jyggalag defeated Sheogorath by freezing up the Font of Madness. Presumably every Prince has a source of power in their Realm but it's well hidden and guarded. The hero of Battlespire destroyed Dagon's body with another method. He learned his Secret Name to weaken him, then his True Name to render him mortal. Then he slew him with a Daedric Artifact. See, much like Alduin the Princes have to be rendered mortal temporarily to harm. And if they're on their own turf you need a Divine or Daedric artifact to even have a chance of killing them. The Hero did this and cast Dagon into the Void, where it took him years to regenerate. Presumably his lands were ruled in his absence by the highest ranks of Dremora answerable only to Dagon himself.

(The lore conflicts on what the very highest rank is supposed to be, with Markynaz, Valkynaz and Fedynaz [I forget the spelling] proposed as the rank directly under the Prince by various people.)

From "varieties of Daedra"

_Above the Kymarcher is the Markynaz, or 'grand duke'. A Markynaz is a lord of lords, and member of the Markyn, Mehrunes Dagon's Council of Lords.

The highest rank of Dremora is the Valkynaz, or 'prince'. This warrior duke is a member of the Valkyn, Mehrunes Dagon's personal guard. The Valkynaz are rarely encountered on Tamriel; normally they remain by Mehrunes Dagon's side, or serve as commanders of operations of particular importance or interest to Dagon._


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 22, 2012)

more lore is always good


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a lot of respect for the fact that deities from TES are beyond a mortal's abilities, just as they are meant to be.

There are special ways to defeat one of them as Pilaf mentioned, but their death is impossible.



Pilaf said:


> The Argonians defeated the invasion of the Daedra in Black Marsh without help from the Empire even before Martin turned into Akatosh, as mentioned in the novel Infernal City. The Hist called large numbers of Argonians back to Black Marsh to do this. They killed the Daedra in Black Marsh and then actually invaded Oblivion itself in such numbers and ferocity that Dagon was forced to close his gates there.
> 
> No military force has ever once conquered Black Marsh, ever. They've never lost a war on their own soil. They also drove the Dunmer out of Morrowind with ease after Red Year, seizing on their confusion and weakness.
> 
> The Khajiit actually helped build Numidium. Also, Rimmen was once home to the Akaviri Potentate and one of the seats of power in Tamriel. The Khajiit are considered a valuable military asset, which is why their joining the Aldmeri Dominion was a big deal. They played roles in many important battles in ancient history. Apparently one of their quadrupedal warriors was used as a mount for Indoril Nerevar at the Battle of Red Mountain. They also drove back Pelinal Whitestrake when he powered up into Shezarr form and tried to commit genocide on their race. They managed to summon Alkosh, the Dragon Cat to drive him back. Short story is that the Desert Walkers are nothing to mess with.



That's odd. I thought the Oblivion Crisis only affected Cyrodiil.

What place is Numidium?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 22, 2012)

Numidium was built in the Halls of the Colossus. Its individual parts were shipped there from across Tamriel. Some really intense forces went into getting it together, and some Khajiit claim the sands around that area still glow green and are too hot to walk on. This is one of a handful of references to isotope decay in TES, along with the fact people who looked directly at Numidium's beam in  Daggerfall were blinded or burned, and the reference to the Yokudans destroying their homeland by _splitting the atomos_. 

The Oblivion Crisis affected all of Tamriel. Gates opened at strategic locations in all provinces. Ocato mentions this is the reason he can't send the Imperial armies to Bruma. They have their hands full elsewhere. This was part of Dagon's strategy. Relegate just enough of his own legions to keeping the armies occupied so he could capture strategic targets in Cyrodill. His main target was Septim and the White Gold Tower. With these dead or in his grasp he could merge Nirn with his own realm. He failed, obviously. But there was apparently much devastation all across Tamriel. MK wrote a story about Ald'Ruhn being destroyed by Daedric siege engines. It's mentioned in the Keyes novels that alchemy shops all over Tamriel got an influx of Daedric ingredients like Hearts or Dust after the crisis. 

Also, according to Rising Threat they destroyed Crystal-Like-Law, the Tower of the High Elves. The Thalmor managed to use Dawn Magics to drive them back at around the same time Martin became Akatosh and destroyed Dagon's physical form. Some people claim the Thalmor simply took credit for closing the gates in Summerset and that their arrival at the same time they all closed was a sham meant to trick the High Elves into electing them their leaders. Whether they actually defeated the Daedra or were in the right place in the right time, they took credit and the Altmer people followed them out of fear and respect.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 22, 2012)

Pilaf, I have to wonder, how do you know all of this? Are you a Bethesda employee?!


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 22, 2012)

It's magic, bro.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 22, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Pilaf, I have to wonder, how do you know all of this? Are you a Bethesda employee?!



I read. I play. I listen. I remember.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 22, 2012)

Daftvirgin said:


> Pilaf, I have to wonder, how do you know all of this? Are you a Bethesda employee?!



He also claims to be a member of some secret web-site dedicated to the verse' and its lore


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 22, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> He also claims to be a member of some secret web-site dedicated to the verse' and its lore



It's not that secret or exclusive. We are all Temple Zero. Temple Zero is the fans. Self-selected. etc. 

Did I tell you guys about ?

"_[DIAMOND-IN-DIAMOND ZIGGURAT [VESSEL OF MOTHMOTH] BEHOLDS REMAN-IN-REMAN, LET IT BE KNOWN THAT EVEN THE PALACES OF CYROD WILL BOW THEIR HEADS GRACEFULLY TO THEIR EMPEROR. OUR EYES AS SIGILS, SPINNING LIKE PLATES IN EFFORT TO LIFT BEYOND THE PRIMUNDUS, TOWARD {SHEZZAR-MAUSOLEUM-CORPSE-LANDGRAB} ------------+++//]_"

Manned by , of course.



Or the fact that the Khajiit's secret third moon...

...

?

It has its own catmosphere.

_Together, just this once, Khajiit will stand tall as Alkosh, cat upon cat upon cat. And in doing so, it will climb to the moon as it has been told so many times."

Khajiit saw reason in these words and so it climbed and climbed, cat upon cat, for a hundred days. Much sugar was brought there to support the climbers and in the end Khajiit climbed high, so very high that it was in fact closer to Jo'Segunda than to Nirni below. At that moment, little Alfiq fell upwards and from there on Khajiit helped Khajiit up, which was down, until all were gathered there. This is where Khajiit intends to stay from now on, for who could know strife when walking sugar and not sand?_

Lots of wild shit most fans don't know about, man.

The best piece of Temple Zero lore specifically about Skyrim:

*The Song of Return: Skyrim, a preamble*

_To properly understand Skyrim, which one must do if they are to take on the burden of describing it for the layman, its geographies, its histories, its peoples, and its myths must be perceived as an aggregate. The Northlanders and their environs are the most variegated simplicity on this earth, with their heroic narratives serving as a record of all events leading to the present day. Which is a long way of saying that the land and the legendry of Skyrim is of a cycle not quite recognizable as prudent to the rest of the Empire’s Mannish kingdoms, since the Cyrodilic south prefers some coherence in their Fatherland’s fancy and it will give them none. Perhaps in this way, the Sons and Daughters of Kyne are more akin to the mytho-genealothosphy of the modern Mer, but attempts to find common purchase in this matter is always met with the shaking, frostbitten beards of those that hold most dear the Nordic faith.

With that preamble sitting precariously on a precipice (an idea that the Nordic Greybeards study themselves with an almost reverent amusement), let us just say here that Nordic faith is complicated. It is decentralized by the inevitable embellishment and narrative entanglement of millennia of oral tradition. Most Nordic myths contradict each other, using anachronisms or elements co-opted from other cultures, or repeat themselves under different guises. Sometimes they do all of this, and purposefully so.

Indeed, the Nords freely admit their mythic haberdashery, and take great delight in mish-mashing their legends together (and the legends of others, even their historic enemies, the Aldmer and Orsimer) into “whatever just tells a good story at feast time.” As their Clever Men are fond of saying, “The snows melt and then freeze again and in the end it is all still so much water. Legends are the same.”

It is almost palpable here, the wondering anticipation of the reader how these ideas might apply also to (indeed be part and parcel of) the very ostensibly empirical observations of Skyrim’s history and geography. There is no better rendition of this seminal through-line of the Nordic comprehension of this kalpa than their most famous tradition, the annual reckoning of the Thirteenth of Sun's Dawn Feast for the Dead, “The Five Hundred Mighty Companions or Thereabouts of Ysgramor the Returned”, a song so delicately exquisite that the throats of every hallskald worthy of becoming hoarse in its telling proudly tells it at knife and mead point, relishing in the danger closeness of both. _

That came from Michael Kirkbride, along with a picture.

Here. . Have fun with that. Aren't they some lovely ladies?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

Lool this thread is so hardcore. I feel out of place.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 23, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Lool this thread is so hardcore. I feel out of place.



Are you having fun? Are you learning? If you answered "yes" to either then you belong here.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Nov 23, 2012)

I enjoy lurking around here to read all the stuff Pilaf posts.


----------



## Toby (Nov 23, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Ah, see, it's a common misconception that the Blades served the Emperors. They did not. Their role was to guide and protect the Dragonborn, whoever that might be. For long periods of time, that person happened to be Emperor. But not always. Jauffre even states in Oblivion that "We are not a branch of the government. We serve the Dragonborn." Further evidence of this is that when Titus Mede I took the throne, he had to form his own private security force called the Penitus Oculatus. The Blades would not serve or guide him. He was not Dragonborn, and they knew it. For his part, he left them alone as did his descendents, but the Thalmor took them out behind Titus Mede II's back. Too bad.
> 
> I think the Blades and perhaps even the DB could be instrumental in winning the war, actually. Assassination of high ranking Thalmor leaders may be more feasible as a tactic than direct warfare. The Empire is severely weakened. What do you do when you can't break the enemy's front line? Tactics. Slip in from the back and destroy vulnerable targets. Supply lines. Individual leaders. Cut off the head and the serpent dies. Etc. The Blades and the Dark Brotherhood are ideal organizations for carrying out these tasks.



Probably the best post I have read on this in a while. I quit hanging on Elder Scrolls forums a while back because of Stormcloak-trolls, but I agree with this view. Blades are always made exempt from the Imperial laws and have been able to choose when to use the law as a weapon or disregard it entirely to acquire intelligence and valuable assets. That privilege is a result of their power and standing in Imperial society as the Emperors guards. It is impressive that they managed to keep their secrets hidden for so long before the Thalmor began to systematically target them. Their knowledge about the Elder Scrolls and the Order of the Ancestor Moth is also impressive. I wonder how much the Thalmor know about the Elder Scrolls and what they have done with the Order of the Ancestor Moth. 

I would wager that Blades kept some of the best lore-masters in the Empire simply so that they would always have the upper hand in any military conflict that affected the interests of their order and the Dragonborn. As for the Dark Brotherhood, I suppose they might target Aldmeri Dominion officials if they can get a foothold on Summerset Isle.

I hope the next games in the Elder Scrolls send us to Summerset so that we can either join or subvert the Thalmor. The Aldmeri Dominion is definitely the best villain faction in a long time. While I really enjoy Skyrim, I dont think the plot is comparable to the Sixth House story in Morrowind. The Tribunal and Nerevarine story is by far my favorite part in the history of Tamriel. Oblivion was also fun, but I was far more thrilled by the expansion set and expanded daedra lore.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 23, 2012)

I still would personally rather return to Hammerfell in the next game and fight the Dominion from a Redguard cultural perspective, but that's just me. There hasn't been a really good RPG with a black protagonist in a while (even though you'd choose your own race, you know the promotional material for Hammerfell would display a Redguard hero of similar magnitude to the Nordic white guy portrayed for Skyrim.) 

Also, the whole idea of Sword Singing and the Hoonding being the god of triumph over adversity fits right into the idea that Hammerfell is now hostile to both the Empire and the Dominion. They're struggling and they need a hero to "make way" for their people. There's a good story there waiting to be written.


----------



## Toby (Nov 23, 2012)

You bringing race into this 

That is a good point but I doubt we will be going back to a place they have already done. Now that Hammerfell is independent, they are going through a prideful moment. But for that very reason there is no enemy "within" Hammerfell to tell a story about. If a story is set there, wont it just be another civil war?

I suspect they will take us to a new stage of the conflict and a new province, one where the Empire and Dominion are both weak, and where the natives have not decided who to support yet. So far, that means Elsweyr, Black Marsh, Valenwood and, inevitably, Summerset. The question is which will they do first? It seems that there is very high demand for Elsweyr and Black Marsh among TES gamers now. I suspect that has to do with how the Khajit and Argonians have been underdogs for a while.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 23, 2012)

They haven't ever technically done a Hammerfall game, Toby.

You could visit all the provinces in Arena, but the technology and lore was both vestigal at the time. That barely counts. You could only visit the very northern edge of it in Daggerfall, and again it was not a contemporary view.

The game Redguard was not an RPG or an open world game. You visited specific locations in Hammerfell but it was not free roam in the way the other games are. 

The first chance to see a modern lore and graphics version of it will be in TESO. From what I've seen of that game so far Hammerfall looks gorgeous in both concept art and game footage. 

I'd love to see a game set in a province with a Beast Race, but it depends on whether Bethesda would consider such a game marketable. Games set in Human provinces appeal to a wider number of people on a psychological level. I can see why the last two have been set in human lands from a marketing perspective. More casuals would pick up a game where the marketing promotes you as a buff human hero (Imperial, Nord etc.) than a weird looking lizard guy. Of course with the actual popularity of Skyrim and the way it's expanded the fan base dramatically I could see a game in the lands of the Khajiit or Argonians doing well. I personally think if they did go in that direction they'd choose Orcs over either of them, though. A game set around the rebuilding of Orsinium and Orc culture after years of persecution could be fascinating. They weren't even a playable race until Morrowind after all. Lots of untapped potential there. It would also be interesting having a game set in a province where the principle religion revolves around a Daedric Prince, and one of the more violent and antisocial ones at that.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 23, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I think the Blades and perhaps even the DB could be instrumental in winning the war, actually. Assassination of high ranking Thalmor leaders may be more feasible as a tactic than direct warfare. The Empire is severely weakened. What do you do when you can't break the enemy's front line? Tactics. Slip in from the back and destroy vulnerable targets. Supply lines. Individual leaders. Cut off the head and the serpent dies. Etc. The Blades and the Dark Brotherhood are ideal organizations for carrying out these tasks.



True, breaking through the target's defenses without being noticed is the DB's specialty.

It would be great if the Empire or anyone else would just put aside the taboo surrounding the DB and hire them for the job.



Toby said:


> The question is which will they do first? It seems that there is very high demand for Elsweyr and Black Marsh among TES gamers now. I suspect that has to do with how the Khajit and Argonians have been underdogs for a while.



Why waste time on that just for the sake of appealing to Khajit/Argonian fans when we could be waging war against the Aldmeri Dominion in TES VI?


----------



## Toby (Nov 23, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> They haven't ever technically done a Hammerfall game, Toby.
> 
> You could visit all the provinces in Arena, but the technology and lore was both vestigal at the time. That barely counts. You could only visit the very northern edge of it in Daggerfall, and again it was not a contemporary view.



I admit defeat. They did not officially make a Hammerfell game, but they did have a Redguard game that took you there. 

Yeah, I saw the ESO footage. I am watching that with intrigue. I have no idea how they can plan on releasing it already next year. It might be a shit-show. I am surprisingly uninterested, possibly because I dont believe it will impact future production of TES games. 

Since we are getting deeper into your line of thought about the race of the hero in TES games, I have to pick into this. AFAIK the only canon about the race of the hero was the Redguard game. In all other games, this is up to the player. As such, it is fully possible to keep writing the lore of TES as if the race and perhaps even the gender of the hero is irrelevant. 



Luiz said:


> Why waste time on that just for the sake of appealing to Khajit/Argonian fans when we could be waging war against the Aldmeri Dominion in TES VI?



My guess is that it would be nice to see other provinces and their perspectives. Bethesda is in the business of making money and good games. The fate of the Empire is always a big part of the TES game plots. It would not make sense to immediately jump into Summerset Isle after Skyrim. They probably want the conflict to last longer and make the political controversies among the provinces more interesting. Personally I would like to go there right away but I suspect they will haul out this story, and I honestly dont mind. The Aldmeri Dominion is easy to dislike and I repeat, a good villain faction. If they defeat them, who is going to be the next opponent?


----------



## Ippy (Nov 23, 2012)

I personally would rather have a game set in Valenwood (for reasons I've already given ITT before), but that's just me.

edit: But I should note that Pilaf is giving strong arguments for the badassery of Sword Singing.  Based on the steady improvements of combat mechanics of each new TES game, and the very nature of Sword Singing, it'd have the potential to be a damn good game, combat-wise.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 23, 2012)

Toby said:


> Since we are getting deeper into your line of thought about the race of the hero in TES games, I have to pick into this. AFAIK the only canon about the race of the hero was the Redguard game. In all other games, this is up to the player. As such, it is fully possible to keep writing the lore of TES as if the race and perhaps even the gender of the hero is irrelevant.



In the last three games, despite the fact you could be anyone you want and and there's not a canon gender, class or race for the protagonist, the protagonist has been marketed a certain way in the materials surrounding the game.

The Nerevarine showed for Morrowind was a Dunmer male in Bonemold armor. For Oblivion the Champion is usually depicted as an Imperial male in Legion or Imperial Dragon armor. The Dovahkiin is shown as one of the preset Nord males in a mix of Nordic cultural armor including the prolific iron helmet. 

That's not THE Dragonborn but it's the marketing character they use. What I'm saying is that that's the general gaming public's perception of the hero, and they identify more with humans than beasts overall. It's a psychological thing.

Also, even if you have an Argonian Nerevarine, he's still the reincarnated soul of an ancient Chimer hero. It plays into a Dunmer culture legend regardless. The lore and canon of each game's hero is that despite who he or she was at birth, he or she is some great hero of the prophecy of a specific race. You could be an Orc in Hammerfell and be the Hoonding but you're still Frandur Hunding reincarnated, for instance. Still a Redguard soul. See what I mean?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 23, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Are you having fun? Are you learning? If you answered "yes" to either then you belong here.



Of course Im having fun lurking here. The only problem Im having is that theres too much information that my brain can hardly process or remember all of it.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 23, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Of course Im having fun lurking here. The only problem Im having is that theres too much information that my brain can hardly process or remember all of it.



Well, you have to keep in mind this is a fantasy universe with a 6000 year history, give or take, and that's just in the current kalpa or cycle of existence.

You don't need to know all that much background history and lore to appreciate the games or the series for what they are, which are really great open-world action RPG games. But it helps. 

Like, when you're playing through a quest line and you hear a town name or name of some rarely mentioned god or hero and you say "Oh I know who that is" or "I've been there in another one of these games" that adds something to the experience for me. Lots of video games don't have such fully fleshed out histories to them. I guess that appeals to me.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh that feeling when you're tempted to make an Orc or Khajit character, but you can't because you already got five characters and it would be pointless repetition.

All that is left is to wait for TES VI.



Ippy said:


> I personally would rather have a game set in Valenwood (for reasons I've already given ITT before), but that's just me.
> 
> edit: But I should note that Pilaf is giving strong arguments for the badassery of Sword Singing.  Based on the steady improvements of combat mechanics of each new TES game, and the very nature of Sword Singing, it'd have the potential to be a damn good game, combat-wise.



I must have missed the post. What exactly is "Sword Singing"?


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 23, 2012)

Skyrim and Dawnguard are 50% off on Steam right now. Don't know if it was said yet.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 24, 2012)

The harrowing of the Hunting Grounds... a battle to rescue the harbingers from Hircine's grasp, as Kodlak mentioned.

That would make a sweet DLC.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Nov 24, 2012)

In oblivion, the end felt like a true closing to an epic struggle. In Skyrim, the end of the dragonborn quest, really felt like a beginning of some new epic quest. If that makes any since.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 24, 2012)

I honestly think the main quest line in Skyrim was too short. 

The end felt amazing, having defeated Alduin and standing on top of the Throat of the world, while the dragons are thankful of your deed and fly off one by one. And don't forget Odaviing (I think his name was something like this) still circling the mountain summit calling you out. That was a truly magnificent feeling. It especially works when you're wearing Daedric armor.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 24, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I must have missed the post. What exactly is "Sword Singing"?




I could give a straight forward and less hyped answer than this, but it wouldn't be as cool as simply saying that the Redguards originally hailed from the continent of Yokuda. It doesn't exist any more. It was _sang out of existence_ during their war with the Left-Handed Elves. Nothing else worked, so the greatest masters of the Ansei school of Sword Mysticism.... they used the hidden rhythms within metal and soul to . Orchilac Tower was destroyed, which shattered the continent. Most of it sank beneath the waves forever and what remained of the Yokudans sailed to Tamriel to settle in Hammerfell. Many of the oldest secrets of the Ansei were lost forever - but not all. Memory Stones still exist, and the reincarnation of occasionally appears and can learn the ancient songs instinctively.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 24, 2012)

well, what would be the equivalent of the Brotherhood of Steel, the NCR and the Enclave in TES universe?

past, present and future?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 24, 2012)

Ronin0510 said:


> In oblivion, the end felt like a true closing to an epic struggle. In Skyrim, the end of the dragonborn quest, really felt like a beginning of some new epic quest. If that makes any since.



Of course it did.

"Savor your triumph, Dovahkiin. This is not the last of what you will write upon the currents of Time. "



Pilaf said:


> I could give a straight forward and less hyped answer than this, but it wouldn't be as cool as simply saying that the Redguards originally hailed from the continent of Yokuda. It doesn't exist any more. It was _sang out of existence_ during their war with the Left-Handed Elves. Nothing else worked, so the greatest masters of the Ansei school of Sword Mysticism.... they used the hidden rhythms within metal and soul to . Orchilac Tower was destroyed, which shattered the continent. Most of it sank beneath the waves forever and what remained of the Yokudans sailed to Tamriel to settle in Hammerfell. Many of the oldest secrets of the Ansei were lost forever - but not all. Memory Stones still exist, and the reincarnation of occasionally appears and can learn the ancient songs instinctively.



That explains its history, but what I really wanted to know was what kind of ability it is, exactly.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh..you want to know more about Sword-Singing itself.




A rough summary mind you. Some of the best lore for this remains behind closed doors.

Michael Kirkbride was kind enough to write  which is worth a read in its entirety, but here's my favorite part:

_"As should this," Cyrus said, moving to the Pankratosword.

Vivec paused longer. And then he laughed loud. "You would not!"

"I say again, test me."

"You would destroy the home of your ancestors even more? And in the fashion that they had done, which is now forbidden in your hands?"

Cyrus didn't move from his stance.

"All for an Opal which you could never thereafter spend?"

"You would be finished," Cyrus said. "And I would be rid of the one who shamed me. So why wouldn't I? You shouldn't have sent your saints to me, Ansu-Gurleht. I am not much like them at all."

"Cut the atomos and you die, too."

"What, the Barons of Move Like This didn't teach you a countermove to this?" Cyrus said. "Oh, wait, they wouldn't have. The Pankratosword is stricken from the record."

Vivec laughed again. He was delighted. He said, "The things they said about you were true, Redguard, whether you wish to believe it or not."

Vivec bowed his head.

"I make way," he said. "I drop my sword."_


^ Note that this is Vivec, a physical god of the Dunmer people at the very height of his power in the Second Era. He can regenerate from complete physical death, and he fears the strongest technique of the Ansei.




DeathScream said:


> well, what would be the equivalent of the Brotherhood of Steel, the NCR and the Enclave in TES universe?
> 
> past, present and future?




I wouldn't say there's a good direct analogue for any of those groups. This is not a post apocalyptic setting and politics work very differently. The Dwemer valued technology and there are still treasure seekers who covet their stuff. That's kinda like the Brotherhood but not really. The NCR and Enclave are both remnants of a shattered government. You could argue the Empire in Cyrodill right now combines the benevolent aspects of both. The Dominion is more like Caesar's Legion than the Empire is, despite the Roman similarities. As for Mr. House, probably the Psijics or the Marakhuti if anyone would listen to them, and they rarely do.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Nov 24, 2012)

So do you guys suppose the paarthunax's speech was an inference to expansions/dlc or maybe some kind of direct sequel to skyrim? I know a direct sequel isnt an ES norm, but could Bethesda be out to set a new trend?


----------



## Alicia (Nov 25, 2012)

Ronin0510 said:


> So do you guys suppose the paarthunax's speech was an inference to expansions/dlc or maybe some kind of direct sequel to skyrim? I know a direct sequel isnt an ES norm, but could Bethesda be out to set a new trend?



What speech? I complete the main questline long ago, I don't remember everything.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 25, 2012)

Dragonborn: "I was just fulfilling my destiny as Dragonborn."

Paarthurnax: "Indeed, you saw more clearly than I - certainly more clearly than Alduin.
Rok funta koraav. Perhaps now you have some insight into the forces that shape the vennesetiid... the currents of Time. But I forget myself. Krosis. So los mid fahdon. Melancholy is an easy trap for a dovah to fall into. You have won a mighty victory. Sahrot krongrah- one that will echo through all the ages of this world for those who have eyes to see. Savor your triumph, Dovahkiin. *This is not the last of what you will write upon the currents of Time. 
*


---------------------------------------------

The next expansion is called Dragonborn. It deals with the First Dragonborn, the guy in my avatar currently. That's what Paarthurnax meant.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 25, 2012)

Analysing that vague tweet from Bethesda,

“To update: we're also close on new Skyrim content for PS3 and PC.”

The first two DLCs have already been released for the PC. 

So what "new content" could that possibly be?


----------



## Alicia (Nov 25, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Dragonborn: "I was just fulfilling my destiny as Dragonborn."
> 
> Paarthurnax: "Indeed, you saw more clearly than I - certainly more clearly than Alduin.
> Rok funta koraav. Perhaps now you have some insight into the forces that shape the vennesetiid... the currents of Time. But I forget myself. Krosis. So los mid fahdon. Melancholy is an easy trap for a dovah to fall into. You have won a mighty victory. Sahrot krongrah- one that will echo through all the ages of this world for those who have eyes to see. Savor your triumph, Dovahkiin. *This is not the last of what you will write upon the currents of Time.
> ...



About Paarthurnax, is he actually being a dick to the dragons as their new leader? I remember hearing from some dragons that they dislike Paarthurnax's authority (which is still better than Alduin's fondness towards totalitarian Stalinism)


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 25, 2012)

Odahviing says the Way of the Voice would be "tyranny". Likely because it's against the base nature of a Dragon to meditate peacefully and not use the Thu'um to kill or dominate.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 25, 2012)

"Without Alduin's lordship, they may yet bow to the vahzen, rightness of my Thu'um. 

But willing or no, they will hear it!"  


Maybe that's how riding dragons became possible in the Dragonborn DLC.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 26, 2012)

So after a full month of not touching Skyrim at all, one thirty minute session of playing was all it took to get me sucked back in. I feel like a goddamn junkie.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 26, 2012)

You know you love it 

Got the game with my new Xbox; now I have this and Oblivion to go through.


----------



## Alicia (Nov 26, 2012)

Luiz said:


> "Without Alduin's lordship, they may yet bow to the vahzen, rightness of my Thu'um.
> 
> But willing or no, they will hear it!"
> 
> ...



Riding dragons like a boss... just for hunting rabbits


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 26, 2012)

It was fun being apart of the master race, but after my pc died I had no desire to rebuild another one. Stripped it and sold the parts. i am now apart of the 360 race.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 26, 2012)

same here  but instead of playing on a console I somehow managed to make it run on my laptop


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 26, 2012)

The one about the Tribunal.

Cheeky bastards are playing dumb. We of the Arctus Wake can smell a pretender from a mile away.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> It was fun being apart of the master race, but after my pc died I had no desire to rebuild another one. Stripped it and sold the parts. i am now apart of the 360 race.




Console peasant, eh? 

Fear not, frightened lamb. 

We'll glady welcome you into our numbers and allow you to enjoy great kinship.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 26, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Console peasant, eh?
> 
> Fear not, frightened lamb.
> 
> We'll glady welcome you into our numbers and allow you to enjoy great kinship.



360 is still better than PS3  And i'm not going to play Skyrim on a 360. I'm retired. Gonna wait til the new GTA comes out on the 360. Already got my pre-order.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

After reaching Destruction skill lvl 75 and getting the Expert perk, I expected to find the Expert Robes available for purchase.

I tried all mages who could sell them, waited several days and nothing.

 Just frustrating.

If it depends on being around level 30 or higher that's plain retarded. My mage will have already obtained the Master lvl spells by that point.



Hand Banana said:


> 360 is still better than PS3  And i'm not going to play Skyrim on a 360. I'm retired. Gonna wait til the new GTA comes out on the 360. Already got my pre-order.



I see you're going through a slow transition. But in the future you'll realize that you're playing the new GTA on a... *console. *


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 27, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> I could give a straight forward and less hyped answer than this, but it wouldn't be as cool as simply saying that the Redguards originally hailed from the continent of Yokuda. It doesn't exist any more. It was* sang out of existence* during their war with the Left-Handed Elves. Nothing else worked, so the greatest masters of the Ansei school of Sword Mysticism.... they used the hidden rhythms within metal and soul to . Orchilac Tower was destroyed, which shattered the continent. Most of it sank beneath the waves forever and what remained of the Yokudans sailed to Tamriel to settle in Hammerfell. Many of the oldest secrets of the Ansei were lost forever - but not all. Memory Stones still exist, and the reincarnation of occasionally appears and can learn the ancient songs instinctively.



Kind of like what Justin Bieber did to his Y chromosome?


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 27, 2012)

So, Todd Howard actually decided to pass by and reply to some comments on the Dragonborn trailer.

Here's the printscreen:



Finally a clear statement. One that isn't vague and wouldn't leave us still as clueless as before.

I probably should send this to those websites responsible for gaming news. With the fast activity in the comment page, chances are that it will be lost quickly.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 27, 2012)

December 4th........ DRAGONBORN DLC COMES OUT..SO EXCITED


----------



## Ippy (Nov 27, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> It was fun being apart of the master race, but after my pc died I had no desire to rebuild another one. Stripped it and sold the parts. i am now apart of the 360 race.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I see you're going through a slow transition. But in the future you'll realize that you're playing the new GTA on a... *console. *



I've always played GTA on a console.


Miss that show.


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 27, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> It was fun being apart of the master race, but after my pc died I had no desire to rebuild another one. Stripped it and sold the parts. i am now apart of the 360 race.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9C4uTEEOJlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 27, 2012)

Can't view youtube at work.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 27, 2012)

That's okay. To sum up what Kahvehane meant...

"One of us! One of us! One of us!"



____________

I am currently 22... and every Elder Scrolls game takes around 5 years to be made.

Damn it, I'm gonna be too old for gaming when TES VI is released. 

...Not that it would stop me, but you know what I mean.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 27, 2012)

Wow. In one Youtube Post, Todd Howard shat all over Pete Hines' skills as a PR. Nice job


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 27, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Wow. In one Youtube Post, Todd Howard shat all over Pete Hines' skills as a PR. Nice job



It's not like he's given us a release date, but I believe the fans have been more worried about whether it will come at all.

He was kind of a dick to the other guy, though.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 27, 2012)

If you actually believe that's Todd Howard...


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 27, 2012)

65% sure.  ----


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It's not like he's given us a release date, but I believe the fans have been more worried about whether it will come at all.
> 
> He was kind of a dick to the other guy, though.



If you read a few more of that guy's other posts, you'd see he was hanging around in the comments section just to be a dick.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Nov 27, 2012)

Luiz said:


> It's not like he's given us a release date, but I believe the fans have been more worried about whether it will come at all.
> 
> He was kind of a dick to the other guy, though.



Seems legit


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 27, 2012)

hahaha      !


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 27, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Seems legit



17% certain.

______

Ippy, some time ago I asked you guys if it would be hypocritical for my vanilla play character to become a VL.

Then you suggested that I could have him join the DG and then accept Serana's offer in Chasing Echoes. Like a anti-hero.

But I want to know, does Isran react to that like "Get out of my sight, filthy bloodsucker!" or does he accept it after learning that not every vampire is evil by the end of the questline?


----------



## Ippy (Nov 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> 17% certain.
> 
> ______
> 
> ...


If you take Serana's offer to get into the Soul Cairn, you'll actually be able to complete the majority of the DG questline while still being a VL, because from the moment you infiltrate Volkihar Castle, you won't be dealing with Isran again until the end of the questline.

It's then that you'll have to cure yourself before he'll offer you anymore help.... and then you can just have Serana make you a VL again the moment you kill Harkon.

Only problem is if you want to complete all the radiant quests for the Dawnguard, they ofc won't talk to you until you're cured.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 28, 2012)

yeah plus you get some pretty nifty items on the dawnguard side-quests


----------



## Eki (Nov 28, 2012)

PS3 confirmed for being rubbish.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 28, 2012)

That wasn't him, brah.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 28, 2012)

I can't believe anyone here would actually be dumb enough to believe that Todd Howard himself would post on a youtube video with an obvious fake name, or in such a sarcastic manner.

edit: Never mind. Silly me. This is NF. Hahaha...fuck NF


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 28, 2012)

This girl's cosplay looks... fucking amazing.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 28, 2012)

now with BGED, i think that is possible now to make a mod that emulates Baldur's gate AD&D system to skyrim


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 28, 2012)

Luiz said:


> This girl's cosplay looks... fucking amazing.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I'm in love pek


So what are your guys expectations of Dragon born?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 28, 2012)

That helmet's actually in the game, too. It's a variant of Ancient Nord Hero armor. Usually you only see it on mid to high level female Draugr though.


----------



## Tony Lou (Nov 30, 2012)

I have only recently realized that the word "hagraven" is a combination of "hag" and "raven".

The plot thickens.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 30, 2012)

is there a Korra costume mod?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Nov 30, 2012)

Not A cool story bro said:


> I
> So what are your guys expectations of Dragon born?



Hopefully, not as short as Dawnguard.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## Toby (Nov 30, 2012)

MC FYR

Gangsta as fuck

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCLNAmM9mZo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 30, 2012)

so im the only one here facing some strange and random CTD's after this patch?


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 30, 2012)

Describe them to me in detail.

My game has crashed like three times, but that seems normal with high level characters.


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 30, 2012)

Who are these people/


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 30, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Who are these people/



Some of the more memorable NPCs from TES III: Morrowind, 2002's overall Game of the Year. 

Jiub is the first NPC you meet in the game, while a prisoner. In the lore he goes on to be a saint later for driving a flying creature called a Cliffracer from Morrowind.

Divayth Fyr is a 4000 year old Dunmer mage who keeps the last living Dwarf in his basement along with a bunch of zombies. I'm not making that up one bit.

Vivec and Almalexia were members of the Tribunal - physical gods of Morrowind. They died, though. They weren't real gods. They stole Shor's heart and siphoned power from it. Part of the Main Quest of Morrowind was disenchanting that heart.

The guy on the far right is Dagoth Ur, the "devil" in Morrowind's religion. He derived his powers from the same source. You couldn't kill him without rendering the Tribunal mortal, though. 

Sotha Sil isn't pictured but he was also a physical god. A Cybernetic being, actually. Very cool looking.


----------



## Ippy (Nov 30, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Who are these people/



Get    out.


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 30, 2012)

LOL...or there's also that approach to newer fans. Understandable. Keep in mind the old school Arena and Daggerfall fans consider Morrowind fans to be konsole kiddies who ruined the franchise, and I entered the fandom with Morrowind.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Nov 30, 2012)

still haven't finished morrowind main quest line. I'm stuck at the tribes approval quests


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> LOL...or there's also that approach to newer fans. Understandable. Keep in mind the old school Arena and Daggerfall fans consider Morrowind fans to be konsole kiddies who ruined the franchise, and I entered the fandom with Morrowind.



Daggerfall with Morrowind's level of quality and concentration of content in a specific area would be a real delight to see. 

In many ways Morrowind certainly is a downgrade from Daggerfall while in other ways it is better.



projectcapsule said:


> still haven't finished morrowind main quest line. I'm stuck at the tribes approval quests



Which one are you stuck at?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2012)

She looks quite pretty for a Morrowind character.



Solaris said:


> Daggerfall with Morrowind's level of quality and concentration of content in a specific area would be a real delight to see.



You forgot to add the final ingredient: Skyrim graphics.


----------



## dream (Dec 1, 2012)

Luiz said:


> You forgot to add the final ingredient: Skyrim graphics.



That wouldn't really be necessary for me, Morrowind's graphics are more than accceptable in my eyes when it comes to an Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2012)

Not necessary but... it would be a good thing, right?


----------



## dream (Dec 1, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Not necessary but... it would be a good thing, right?



If would, then again so would Daggerfall with Unreal 4 Engine graphics.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2012)

Changing the subject, to this day I still don't understand why some people ask if a game is worth the 20~40 bucks.  

That's... really not much.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 1, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> still haven't finished morrowind main quest line. I'm stuck at the tribes approval quests


They take a while.  You should also join a Great House after you're done, or during a fresh save.  They build you your own small city.

btw, how is the game running?

The system powerful enough to play it just came out last year. 



Luiz said:


> Changing the subject, to this day I still don't understand why some people ask if a game is worth the 20~40 bucks.
> 
> That's... really not much.


_To you._

Some people barely have enough money to spare for food, so if they actually have 20 bucks, they want to make sure their investment will be worth it.


----------



## Toby (Dec 1, 2012)

Keep in mind that some people also buy a lot of games every year and frankly, abuse their wallet. Those people might not like RPGs since they require dedicating hours to see real progress. RPG-games are more like investments than products in reality when you consider the return for what you pay for. The payoff is hundreds of hours of stories, action and beauty, not just 12-30 for a standard single player game. 

TES gamers: culture gents

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dc3D4p5h_O8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Which one are you stuck at?



at fetching a bride part


Ippy said:


> They take a while.  You should also join a Great House after you're done, or during a fresh save.  They build you your own small city.
> 
> btw, how is the game running?
> 
> The system powerful enough to play it just came out last year.


huh?


----------



## Toby (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah, finally the mod I have craved

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1mdkw5sWeE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 1, 2012)

haha what I'd pay to see hundreds of cliffracers falling out of the sky from my storm call shout


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 1, 2012)

Luiz said:


> She looks quite pretty for a Morrowind character.



She's a clone of Divayth Fyr. He grew her in a jar with Telvanni sorcery after unlocking secrets of Fleshcraft through centuries of studying Corprus.

He is implied to have passionate sex with her on a regular basis, and possibly shares her with the Dwarf locked in his basement.



projectcapsule said:


> haha what I'd pay to see hundreds of cliffracers falling out of the sky from my storm call shout


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> She's a clone of Divayth Fyr. He grew her in a jar with Telvanni sorcery after unlocking secrets of Fleshcraft through centuries of studying Corprus.
> 
> He is implied to have passionate sex with her on a regular basis, and possibly shares her with the Dwarf locked in his basement.



Well... clone or not, love the design.

And I've read that Divayth Fyr is/was four thousand years old.

I already knew that elves can live much longer than man, but not THAT much.

When you say Dwarf you're referring to that ghost, right?



Ippy said:


> _To you._
> 
> Some people barely have enough money to spare for food, so if they actually have 20 bucks, they want to make sure their investment will be worth it.



That may be so, but I'm not sure if they belong in that group. =\


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 1, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> She's a clone of Divayth Fyr. He grew her in a jar with Telvanni sorcery after unlocking secrets of Fleshcraft through centuries of studying Corprus.
> 
> He is implied to have passionate sex with her on a regular basis, and possibly shares her with the Dwarf locked in his basement.



though according to mjoll there's still cliffracers in morrowind


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 1, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Well... clone or not, love the design.
> 
> And I've read that Divayth Fyr is/was four thousand years old.
> 
> I already knew that elves can live much longer than man, but not THAT much.



He was originally and Aldmer, then a Chimer, then a Dunmer. He's one of the oldest things on Nirn that isn't a Vampire, Lycan, Dragon or Lich. He's older than the Tribunal and he outlived them despite their divinity.



> When you say Dwarf you're referring to that ghost, right?



Yagrum isn't a ghost. He's flesh and blood and apparently still alive as of the events of Skyrim. He was helpful in Morrowind's MQ and several side quests. Most casual fans of Oblivion and Skyrim don't realize there's an actual Dwemer still alive on Nirn. He's as old as Fyr. 


Now there WAS a ghost Dwemer you encounter and speak to for a quest in the Tribunal expansion. He helps enchant a sword for you. He's a very funny character with a gruff drill sergeant demeanor. Different guy though. His name is Radac.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2012)

I know that the Mer have gone through a few changes until the modern elven races came to exist.

But how can the same individual experience them alone? 
_______

Lycan? 

As far as I remember, they aren't gifted with great longevity in TES or anywhere else.

_______

Flesh, blood and fat...  a lot of fat...
[SP][/SP]

I've read Radac's dialogue on UESP. As a Dwemer, I expected him to sound all serious and intellectual like but the guy is so laid-back.


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 1, 2012)

Toby said:


> Ah, finally the mod I have craved
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1mdkw5sWeE[/YOUTUBE]



Oh god please no.


I never want to see another Cliff Racer ever again.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 1, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> huh?


An inside joke a lot of old school Morrowind players would get.

The system requirements for that game, back when it first came out, were ludicrous.  My system at the time far exceeded the maximum parameters, yet I still had a stuttered framerate.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 1, 2012)

Toby said:


> Ah, finally the mod I have craved
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-1mdkw5sWeE[/YOUTUBE]



 Cliff Racers. I won't like . I kind of wish I had Skyrim for the PC (even if the mod has an absurd amount of Cliff Racers).



Pilaf said:


> He was originally and Aldmer, then a Chimer, then a Dunmer. He's one of the oldest things on Nirn that isn't a Vampire, Lycan, Dragon or Lich. He's older than the Tribunal and he outlived them despite their divinity.



Divayth Fyr is a boss 
Living 4000+ years, outliving the Tribunal, and "curing" Corpus for the Nerevarine (well, not really a cure considering the potion only got rid of the negative effects of corpus).



> Yagrum isn't a ghost. He's flesh and blood and apparently still alive as of the events of Skyrim. He was helpful in Morrowind's MQ and several side quests. Most casual fans of Oblivion and Skyrim don't realize there's an actual Dwemer still alive on Nirn. He's as old as Fyr.



I'm glad to hear Yagrum is still alive. Are there any reports or findings on his current condition? I'd figure that information isn't likely to get out, though.

And I didn't ever figure that Fyr shared his wives with Yagrum Bagarn...that's a bit...unsettling 



> Now there WAS a ghost Dwemer you encounter and speak to for a quest in the Tribunal expansion. He helps enchant a sword for you. He's a very funny character with a gruff drill sergeant demeanor. Different guy though. His name is Radac.



Radac is so laid-back. I really hope there will be more Dwemer interactions the Dragonborn DLC (which comes out in a mere 3 days  oh, the information we will gain from this add-on).


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 1, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I know that the Mer have gone through a few changes until the modern elven races came to exist.
> 
> But how can the same individual experience them alone?



He was born in the Summerset Isles. He was from Saint Veloth's generation or maybe even older. He left on the exodus with him. He was there when Trinimac tried to stop them. He was there when Boethia transformed Trinimac into Malacath and his followers into Orsimer. He became a Chimer along with all the Aldmer who left Summerset. Centuries later, when Azura cursed the Chimer for their betrayal of Nerevar, he became a Dunmer along with his entire race. He's been present for all of these awesome things - and he survived Red Year. I have that on good authority.



HiroshiSenju said:


> I'm glad to hear Yagrum is still alive. Are there any reports or findings on his current condition? I'd figure that information isn't likely to get out, though.
> 
> And I didn't ever figure that Fyr shared his wives with Yagrum Bagarn...that's a bit...unsettling




Ken Rolston made some indications that he was still alive as of the events of Oblivion. If Divayth survived Red Year a bit later than that, you know he took his daughters, his Argonian warden, his patients and Yagrum with him.

It's implied the one who stays down there with Yagrum...er...tends to his needs. Divayth uses some double speak to say very saucy things about his female clones/daughters if you ever go back and pay attention.



Luiz said:


> Lycan?
> 
> As far as I remember, they aren't gifted with great longevity in TES or anywhere else.



Hircine had Lycans on Solstheim who were implied to be thousands of years old, from previous Bloodmoons.





> Flesh, blood and fat...  a lot of fat...
> [SP][/SP]
> 
> I've read Radac's dialogue on UESP. As a Dwemer, I expected him to sound all serious and intellectual like but the guy is so laid-back.



He admits himself he was a simple soldier, not a mystic. Not every elf has to be an intellectual or scholar. Yagrum on the other hand was very much a scholar. He was the personal assistant to the guy who enchanted Lorkhan's Heart.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> He was born in the Summerset Isles. He was from Saint Veloth's generation or maybe even older. He left on the exodus with him. He was there when Trinimac tried to stop them. He was there when Boethia transformed Trinimac into Malacath and his followers into Orsimer. He became a Chimer along with all the Aldmer who left Summerset. Centuries later, when Azura cursed the Chimer for their betrayal of Nerevar, he became a Dunmer along with his entire race. He's been present for all of these awesome things - and he survived Red Year. I have that on good authority.



The Chimer to Dunmer transition is easy to understand, since it happened to all of them.

But how does an Aldmer become Chimer within one life span rather than progression through the generations of elves?



> Hircine had Lycans on Solstheim who were implied to be thousands of years old, from previous Bloodmoons.



So that's one of those facts you don't get to know about by playing the games.

I guess Arnbjorn's line "You are more than mortal, you are wolf" wasn't that much of an exaggeration after all.

And still on the werewolf topic, is the fact that the Companions and the player have full control of their actions in beast form a retcon or does it have something to do with the way the gift/curse is obtained?



> He admits himself he was a simple soldier, not a mystic. Not every elf has to be an intellectual or scholar. Yagrum on the other hand was very much a scholar. He was the personal assistant to the guy who enchanted Lorkhan's Heart.



I assumed all of them were because of this line, "Septimus is clever among men, but he is but an idiot child compared to the dullest of the Dwemer."


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 1, 2012)

Luiz said:


> The Chimer to Dunmer transition is easy to understand, since it happened to all of them.
> 
> But how does an Aldmer become Chimer within one life span rather than progression through the generations of elves?



The Dunmer became Dunmer instantly. The Orsimer became Orsimer instantly. When the Aldmer who followed Veloth accepted Daedric teachings they became the Changed Ones. It's not a generational thing. It's fucking Elf magic, man.





> So that's one of those facts you don't get to know about by playing the games.



No, it isn't. It's in Bloodmoon. You actually fight ancient Werewolves from a thousand years ago.





> And still on the werewolf topic, is the fact that the Companions and the player have full control of their actions in beast form a retcon or does it have something to do with the way the gift/curse is obtained?



Probably the latter. The Glenmoril Witches gave the gift to the Companions. They've very skilled with curses.





> I assumed all of them were because of this line, "Septimus is clever among men, but he is but an idiot child compared to the dullest of the Dwemer."



Being intelligent and being a wordy scholar are two different things. Radac is smart enough to enchant an ancient blade with one of the most powerful effects in the game. That doesn't make him a mystic or scholar, though. It makes him a well trained soldier.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 1, 2012)

What about the Altmer? How did they come to be?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 2, 2012)

finally! I found the first  sample used in this 

it's so morrowind-esque


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 2, 2012)

I finally got around to getting this, I missed Skyrim when it first came out because I was busy playing SW:TOR for about 7 months.

Skyrim's really my first Elder Scrolls game. I picked up a lot of books as I went along and reading in bits and pieces of the lore in game. I did play Morrowind and Oblivion a little bit, but I never really got far in either game.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 2, 2012)

^

Thats one of the benfits of the ES series. You didnt have to play any of the earlier ones to enjoy/understand the current one. Having experience with older titles helps with the lore / immersion aspect, certainly. 

But its not required. Besides, the in-game books do a semi-decent job of giving you lore that took place during the previous games anyways, especially if you're master-race and you have some book mods going


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2012)

Two more days till the new DLC


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 2, 2012)

Luiz said:


> What about the Altmer? How did they come to be?



Tell ya what. Instead of giving you my own interpretation I'll just post all the best sources we have on that.








^Pay attention. Some of these were written 12 years ago, but stuff that's going to be mentioned in the upcoming DLC or even future games is explored here.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## Pilaf (Dec 2, 2012)

What happened to that guy's faaaaace? And why does he have Tsaesci eyes?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 2, 2012)

He is an elf, hence the ugliness. 

And that scar is from the character creation feature.

As for Astrid, she looks like one hot piece of ass there.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Dec 2, 2012)

Played the game today. Level 50 with not flying fucking thing to do. How the hell do people max out in this game.

I don't know where to go for new quests...I find little caves here and there. No more major actions. I hope there's atleast 1 big ass dungeon left to be found. Lol. But I don't have the time of the day to idly walk around.

I'll probably have to give this game away by time the new year.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 2, 2012)

All skills in the game will help you level, with your primary ones being the fastest. As a warrior, my sword/bow/sneak skills are fairly high right now, with block and heavy armor being mid-level. So im nowhere near the level-wall.

But assuming that you've near-max'd or maxed out your primary's, then start working on all the others. You'll still level with those, just not as quickly.

@ Luiz

I always thought that Aela was a nice woman to get your hands on, but then serena came along..


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 2, 2012)

You know, the game isn't even subtle about how the Dragonborn is meant to be a Nord.

After you defeat Alduin, Hakon One-Eye talks about how the honor will be theirs when the Dragonborn finally returns to Sovngarde and rejoins their ranks.

In the quest "Alduin's Bane", Alduins tells you "Die now, and await your fate in Sovngarde."

And as you know, that's the resting place for Nords alone.



Jak N Blak said:


> Played the game today. Level 50 with not flying fucking thing to do. How the hell do people max out in this game.
> 
> I don't know where to go for new quests...I find little caves here and there. No more major actions. I hope there's atleast 1 big ass dungeon left to be found. Lol. But I don't have the time of the day to idly walk around.
> 
> I'll probably have to give this game away by time the new year.



Why don't you just get the Dawnguard and Dragonborn DLCs?


----------



## Ippy (Dec 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> He is an elf, hence the ugliness.


Yeah, I think it's interesting how in TES, elves are the exact opposite of just about every form of media.

Usually, they're the most beautiful races in any given world.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Yeah, I think it's interesting how in TES, elves are the exact opposite of just about every form of media.
> 
> Usually, they're the most beautiful races in any given world.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 3, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Yeah, I think it's interesting how in TES, elves are the exact opposite of just about every form of media.
> 
> Usually, they're the most beautiful races in any given world.



Not every elf, though. Gelebor looks alright.

And my Altmer looks pretty nice, for I set his chin length to the minimum.

The best thing about TES elves is that they don't just look like humans with pointy ears.


----------



## Guiness (Dec 3, 2012)

Surprised to see this thread living this strongly after more than a year of the game's release.

Any new DLC content coming soon? Dawnguard released for the PS3 yet?


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Not every elf, though. Gelebor looks alright.
> 
> And my Altmer looks pretty nice, for I set his chin length to the minimum.
> 
> The best thing about TES elves is that they don't just look like humans with pointy ears.



well, beth's modeling and texturing team suffers from ugly facial textures and modeling since oblivion, skyrim isn't different

take as a example lydia and karliah, they look fugly with vanilla textures, but put something more realistic and clean and see the results


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 3, 2012)

There are many good looking characters in Skyrim.

As for me, modded characters and their anti-lore nature hurt my eyes. 



foreign said:


> Any new DLC content coming soon? Dawnguard released for the PS3 yet?



Of course, of course...

After my flesh is completely devoured by worms.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 3, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Of course, of course...
> 
> After my flesh is completely devoured by worms.



That or when Final Fantasy Versus XIII comes out and Square Enix announces a game without changing the release date.


----------



## Alicia (Dec 3, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> That or when Final Fantasy Versus XIII comes out and Square Enix announces a game without changing the release date.



omg THAT game


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2012)

My god... I have been looking for an "adopt more children" mod and... nothing still. What the hell? There are children out there suffering cold and hunger and I have have 3 houses with children's beds. I NEED THAT MOD.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 3, 2012)

Since I don't like getting bottom page'd...

_____

You know, the game isn't even subtle about how the Dragonborn is meant to be a Nord.

After you defeat Alduin, Hakon One-Eye says the honor will be theirs when the Dragonborn finally returns to Sovngarde and rejoins their ranks.

In the quest "Alduin's Bane", Alduins tells you "Die now, and await your fate in Sovngarde."

And as you know, that's the resting place for Nords alone.



Jak N Blak said:


> Played the game today. Level 50 with not flying fucking thing to do. How the hell do people max out in this game.
> 
> I don't know where to go for new quests...I find little caves here and there. No more major actions. I hope there's atleast 1 big ass dungeon left to be found. Lol. But I don't have the time of the day to idly walk around.
> 
> I'll probably have to give this game away by time the new year.



Why don't you just get the Dawnguard and Dragonborn DLCs?


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2012)

Luiz, yeah, I had no problem with my Nord. The Khajiit and the Breton were other story. LOL 

You know, when I got to Sovngarde I had already finished the Civil War story line. I encountered Ulfric close by the bridge. I attempted to sent him down the ravine with Unrelenting Force but he wouldn't position himself close enough to fall.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 3, 2012)

soulnova said:


> Luiz, yeah, I had no problem with my Nord. The Khajiit and the Breton were other story. LOL
> 
> You know, when I got to Sovngarde I had already finished the Civil War story line. I encountered Ulfric close by the bridge. I attempted to sent him down the ravine with Unrelenting Force but he wouldn't position himself close enough to fall.



First of all,

Down with Ulfric the killer of kings. 

Eh, you're lucky. I've never spotted him there.

Using Unrelenting Force to knock Delphine down from High Hrothgar is an even greater pleasure.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 3, 2012)

who is the oldest lycan on TES


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 3, 2012)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> who is the oldest lycan on TES



That dude from the dawnguard expansion.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 3, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> That dude from the dawnguard expansion.



What dude? You can't mean Isran, that was just a fan theory. :\


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 4, 2012)

Right now I am level 29 and I'm trying to make progression on the civil war storyline, in the main story I haven't gone to Riften yet.

My Highest skills are

One Handed: 89
Heavy Armor: 84 (69 base +15 from Chest Piece enchantment)
Shield: 56
Lockpicking: 52

I've also got Blacksmithing, Enchanting, and Speechcraft in the high 40s

Archery at 40.

The rest of my non-magic skills are in the mid-twenties to mid-thirties, and most of my magic abilities are very low, with Restoration being the highest at twenty.

My Current Gear Loadout is....

3/4 Enchanted Dwarven Armor set with +Speechcraft, + Heavy Armor Skill, + Archery Dammage: Boots are also Dwarven but aren't enchanted yet.

Shield of Ysgramor

The Dawnbreaker



The Dawnbreaker's ability feels overpowered at level 20s, I picked it up at around level 21. It causes weaker undead to explode when you kill them with critical hits. The explosion instantly kills any undead nearby bellow level 15, causing them to explode also, and fears the stronger ones so that they'll run away from you for a solid minute before attacking you, even if you attack them.

I had an experience where I walked into a dungeon, where in the final room about 20. I was thinking "oh shit here it comes." To my right I see a Skeleton sitting up out sarcophagus, so I walked up to him and one shot him. The triggered the Dawnbreaker's explosion effect.

The coffins all the enemies were spawning out of were positioned just far enough apart that it caused a chain reaction killing almost every Duergar in the room. There were only three survivors that were of high enough level not to be destroyed by the explosion, and all three of them were feared and fleeing from me with no where to go.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 4, 2012)

Bethesda has announced that Dragonborn will hit the PS3 and PC in the beginning of 2013.

Normally, my reaction would've been something like this.



But six months tends to drain your enthusiasm.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 4, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Right now I am level 29 and I'm trying to make progression on the civil war storyline, in the main story I haven't gone to Riften yet.
> 
> My Highest skills are
> 
> ...


don't use it then, I feel the same way to spellbreaker that's why I ditched it


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 4, 2012)

Ballin, ballin, Jarl ballin'... 



projectcapsule said:


> don't use it then, I feel the same way to spellbreaker that's why I ditched it



Why? That thing can block an ancient dragon's Breath attack


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 4, 2012)

I prefer bashing my shield to cancel their shouts


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 4, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> I prefer bashing my shield to cancel their shouts



Try offering them a tic-tac. Tends to work


----------



## Ippy (Dec 4, 2012)

Luiz said:


> What dude? You can't mean Isran, that was just a fan theory. :\


Yeah, I dunno wtf they're talking about.

Everyone in Fort Dawnguard is a normal man/mer, aside from Serana (if you count her).


----------



## luminaeus (Dec 4, 2012)

you all still play this game 

it is still a good game tho. I stopped playing it after 499 hours (lol), but memories are fine.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 4, 2012)

well Summon Pilaf


*Spoiler*: __ 






Holy Bitch!


----------



## 115 (Dec 4, 2012)

The Nordic armor...Good god. I'm really pleased with this new DLC so far.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 4, 2012)

Luiz said:


> What dude? You can't mean Isran, that was just a fan theory. :\



First, you don't even have dawnguard. And no, I was not talking about isran. The hell I would even call him a vampire when he uses spells that detect and damage them? No I was referring to Serena's father.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 4, 2012)

huh                  ?


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 4, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> First, you don't even have dawnguard. And no, I was not talking about isran. The hell I would even call him a vampire when he uses spells that detect and damage them? No I was referring to Serena's father.



There is a little something called the Internet. I don't need to have the game in order to know it.

I can read about it in detail on a wiki, watch a walkthrough, you name it.

Harkon? Now you be trippin', man.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 4, 2012)

Sasume Uchiha said:


> you all still play this game
> 
> it is still a good game tho. I stopped playing it after 499 hours (lol), but memories are fine.



troll spotted.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 4, 2012)

Luiz said:


> There is a little something called the Internet. I don't need to have the game in order to know it.
> 
> I can read about it in detail on a wiki, watch a walkthrough, you name it.
> 
> Harkon? Now you be trippin', man.


Ok I am a boss.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 4, 2012)

Harkon...a Lycan?

...
...
.
.
...


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 4, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Harkon...a Lycan?
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...



I was trolling man.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 4, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> I was trolling man.



And so the response was fitting 
Your "trolling" was pointless anyway...


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 4, 2012)

I'd say it was coherent enough with Hand Banana's lack of smarts to be perfectly legit.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 4, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> And so the response was fitting
> Your "trolling" was pointless anyway...



Your point?



Luiz said:


> I'd say it was coherent enough with Hand Banana's lack of smarts to be perfectly legit.



If I could only be lame like you.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 4, 2012)

Dragon around every corner, other then that awesome game. :l


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 4, 2012)

He's Back, and he still wants your gold!


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 4, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> If I could only be lame like you.


----------



## Magic (Dec 4, 2012)

DeathScream said:


> He's Back, and he still wants your gold!


aweeeeeeeeeesome, bought.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 4, 2012)

got the PC version add me as steam friend if you wish.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 5, 2012)

Favorite mods?
I personally love all of the armor addition mods and stuff. Can't live without them :]


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2012)

l GUMI l said:


> Favorite mods?
> I personally love all of the armor addition mods and stuff. Can't live without them :]



SkyUI.  It's a must have for PC gamers.  The various graphics enhancement mods are incredible as well.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 5, 2012)

Solaris said:


> SkyUI.  It's a must have for PC gamers.  The various graphics enhancement mods are incredible as well.


Agreed, Removes the clunky console feel and makes it keyboard and mouse friendly. :l


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't think I could ever play a game on a keyboard. 

My mind immediately associates it with when I'm playing those lesser flash games to kill time.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 5, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I don't think I could ever play a game on a keyboard.
> 
> My mind immediately associates it with when I'm playing those lesser flash games to kill time.


I'm the opposite.. I can't play a game with a controller lol.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 5, 2012)

Besides, it must be tough to move around without using an analog.

Or at least not as easy.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 5, 2012)

l GUMI l said:


> Favorite mods?
> I personally love all of the armor addition mods and stuff. Can't live without them :]



immersive      armors


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2012)

Luiz, do as I did. At first it really took me some time to get used to the keyboard but eventually mastered it.  After a while we decided to buy a Microsoft PC controller to play.... best decision ever. The transition went smoothly and I still have access to mods and the console commands if needed. The only downside is the lack of hotkeys. Definitely worth a try.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Besides, it must be tough to move around without using an analog.
> 
> Or at least not as easy.



For me it's just as easy if not a bit more precise especially the first person point of view which is far better on K + M than it is on a controller.


----------



## Griever (Dec 5, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Besides, it must be tough to move around without using an analog.
> 
> Or at least not as easy.



Not really, The first game i ever played with mouse and keyboard was Dragon Age: Origins it did take awhile to get used to, but once you do it's actually very comfortable, at least for me.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 5, 2012)

Luiz is using the words of someone who has never used a mouse and keyboard for FPS games.

Go play CoD on your PS3, then play it on PC.

You tell me which is easier to aim with.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 6, 2012)

I made no secret of that.


----------



## Tengu (Dec 6, 2012)

So anyone tried dragonborn yet?


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 6, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Luiz is using the words of someone who has never used a mouse and keyboard for FPS games.
> 
> Go play CoD on your PS3, then play it on PC.
> 
> You tell me which is easier to aim with.



DS, if you're used to it.

Spent close to 4-5 years playing FPS (mainly CoD4 and later) on 360, recently made the switch to PC. And I'm big booty buttcheeks at a game I used to reasonably stomp.

Transition is easier for RPG's and the like, cause, y'know, hotkeys.

I'll still use a wired controller for games like Arkham City/Asylum, platformers, etc.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 6, 2012)

Tengu said:


> So anyone tried dragonborn yet?



Same question here.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 6, 2012)

Since I just joined the master race from Xbox I've opted to wait for Dragonborn but I watched a playthrough of it. I was not displeased.


----------



## 115 (Dec 6, 2012)

Dragonborn is nothing special. Maybe a decent 3-4 hour campaign? Quite buggy as well from what I've played, the freezing is back too, new armor is alright but Stahlrim is significantly worse than it's nordic counterpart. 

Overall I enjoyed it, but it wasn't worth the 1600msp price tag. People online are seriously overhyping it by saying "It's not DLC, it's an expansion" etc, but yeah it's just another kinda-alright DLC. 

Better than dawnguard, but overhyped. Also while you can mount a dragon...you can't really control it's flight pattern at all. It just goes around in awkward circles until you finally tell it to drop you off somewhere. 

I'd rate it at a 6.5/10.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 6, 2012)

Dragon Aspect and a duel with another Dovahkiin already make it worth it getting.

But yes, I still can't understand the retarded dragon flight thing.

I've seen people say "You can ride dragons, nothing was said about controlling it".

Yeah, that totally was the intended idea when the trailer hyped it.


----------



## GUMI (Dec 6, 2012)

Is it worth the money to buy it when it comes out for PC or should I just ignore Dragonborn? 
If all it has is riding a dragon then I don't see it being worth it. ;_;


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 6, 2012)

l GUMI l said:


> Is it worth the money to buy it when it comes out for PC or should I just ignore Dragonborn?
> If all it has is riding a dragon then I don't see it being worth it. ;_;



Nope, there is moar.

But yeah, if "being able" to ride a dragon were its only feature it would be a waste of money.


----------



## 115 (Dec 7, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Dragon Aspect and a duel with another Dovahkiin already make it worth it getting.



Not really...the other Dovahkiin is quite the coward and it can hardly be called a duel. Though you'll see what I mean once you face him, all bark and no bite.

He's about as hard to defeat as your standard dragon priest. Oh and I should probably mention this, putting it in spoiler tags just in case though it isn't really a spoiler.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He can bug-out sometimes. Basically the entire duel revolves around attacking him, him going ethereal, consuming a dragon that pops out of nowhere to regain health followed by more attacking, this should go on for 3-4 dragons (which just stand there, they don't even bother attacking you or him) and then he dies. However it can get buggy on the 2nd dragon, where the dragon will somehow become invincible and the bugger stays in his ethereal form forever, meaning you then have to reload the save and go through that annoying/boring dragon riding sequence again.




And yeah I feel really misled about the whole dragon riding aspect. I thought you'd actually be able to go from place to place and essentially control it like a horse. But you can't, you can fast travel while riding the dragon but there really isn't much point to that...and not much point to riding dragons in general when they just fly around aimlessly.

Also judging by the price of this DLC I'm already assuming they are going to do what they did with Shivering Isles for the "massive" expansion they still have planned for next year. Pretty sure that'll be 2400msp, though I'll still get it, I'm a sucker for Skyrim.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 7, 2012)

Morning folks.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 7, 2012)

You always know that you turned out quality work when people start imitating your design. "After all Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery."

Bioware just announced Dragon Age III and the aesthetic direction looks heavily influenced by Skyrim.


----------



## martryn (Dec 7, 2012)

Hey, dudes, need some help.

I want to play what in Pathfinder we call the Switchhitter Ranger, but I can't find any advice for a good build that uses both archery and 2-handed weapons.  My playstyle will be sniping from a distance when I can, but pulling out a huge ass sword when shit hits the fan.  Also, light on magic.  Any ideas?

Specifically I need help with smithing and alchemy portions of the build, as my first playthrough I ignored both until it was too late to invest in them.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 7, 2012)

martryn said:


> Hey, dudes, need some help.
> 
> I want to play what in Pathfinder we call the Switchhitter Ranger, but I can't find any advice for a good build that uses both archery and 2-handed weapons.  My playstyle will be sniping from a distance when I can, but pulling out a huge ass sword when shit hits the fan.  Also, light on magic.  Any ideas?
> 
> Specifically I need help with smithing and alchemy portions of the build, as my first playthrough I ignored both until it was too late to invest in them.



*[Smithing]*Go hunt a shit load of animals. Mine a shit load of iron. Make daggers all day son. 

*[Alchemy]* Most likely use an enchantment on a ring or necklace.

Also you might be better if you make a nord. That or just do an high elf.


What platform are you using?


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 7, 2012)

Dragonborn has more content but a shitty story.

Dawnguard has a good storyline but a lack of content.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 7, 2012)

But if you combine them you get More Content and a Good Story!


----------



## Death-kun (Dec 7, 2012)

Vino said:


> Dragonborn has more content but a shitty story.
> 
> Dawnguard has a good storyline but a lack of content.



Next DLC will be Dawnborn.

Or Dragonguard.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 7, 2012)

So I was walked out of a dungeon and couldn't find the road on this windswept mountain side, and while I'm out there this Crazy Old Woman runs right to me. Wondering what was going on I tried to talk to her and she "Wobbajack Wobbajack Wobbajack" and she starts running around in random directions.

So I said, "... okay..." and I pulled the Wobbajack out, because I happened to carry it in my inventory, and shot her with it. It turned her into a rabbit and ran away. True story.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 8, 2012)

115 said:


> Not really...the other Dovahkiin is quite the coward and it can hardly be called a duel. Though you'll see what I mean once you face him, all bark and no bite.
> 
> He's about as hard to defeat as your standard dragon priest. Oh and I should probably mention this, putting it in spoiler tags just in case though it isn't really a spoiler.
> 
> ...



I've watched a video that shows a little of the interaction with Miraak.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That line was just hilarious. "You know, I could have gone to Sovngarde and slain Alduin, but I was uh... sick that day.






> And yeah I feel really misled about the whole dragon riding aspect. I thought you'd actually be able to go from place to place and essentially control it like a horse. But you can't, you can fast travel while riding the dragon but there really isn't much point to that...and not much point to riding dragons in general when they just fly around aimlessly.
> 
> Also judging by the price of this DLC I'm already assuming they are going to do what they did with Shivering Isles for the "massive" expansion they still have planned for next year. Pretty sure that'll be 2400msp, though I'll still get it, I'm a sucker for Skyrim.



I already was imagining myself riding an ancient dragon like a real badass. Oh well.

You mean another DLC? Well, Hearthfire doesn't really count so I suppose that three still would be reasonable.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes, a DB post. DEAL WITH IT. 

I wonder if the Dragonborn will be given some kind of conclusive ending, in the same fashion the previous TES heroes did.

The Nerevarine was said to have gone on an expedition to Akavir, and the Champion of Cyrodiil became Sheogorath.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 8, 2012)

Is there anyway to gain Word Wall in Korvanjund without choosing sides (Imperial/Stormcloack) or triggering the Jagged Crown quest?


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 8, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Yes, a DB post. DEAL WITH IT.
> 
> I wonder if the Dragonborn will be given some kind of conclusive ending, in the same fashion the previous TES heroes did.
> 
> The Nerevarine was said to have gone on an expedition to Akavir, and the Champion of Cyrodiil became Sheogorath.



probbaly he'll replace talos or he'll become the new lorkhan


*Spoiler*: __ 




next DLC will be Morrowind, Dragonborn gave some hints


----------



## martryn (Dec 8, 2012)

> [Smithing]Go hunt a shit load of animals. Mine a shit load of iron. Make daggers all day son.
> 
> [Alchemy] Most likely use an enchantment on a ring or necklace.
> 
> ...



Not exactly what I was asking for.  I wanted to know how heavily you'd invest skills in enchanting and blacksmithing.  I've seen all the guides to level up really quick, so I don't need help with that.

Oh, and I'm on the XBox.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 8, 2012)

Blacksmithing skill all the way up to 100, but the amount of invested points depends on the armor you want to use. With high enough alchemy, enchanting and smithing, any armor of steel or above can achieve the armor hard-cap. 

For enchanting, go full-out on the entire middle line (Enchanter 5/5, 1/1 Insightful Enchanter, 1/1 Corpus Enchanter, 1/1 Extra Effect), because that last one is just that good.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 8, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> Is there anyway to gain Word Wall in Korvanjund without choosing sides (Imperial/Stormcloack) or triggering the Jagged Crown quest?



tcl

if you're on a console then forget about it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]V1Usk0H1Kjk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 8, 2012)

I just realized there was a new DLC (Dragonborn). Oh god, I barely escaped the Skyrim blackhole last time!


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 9, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> I just realized there was a new DLC (Dragonborn). Oh god, I barely escaped the Skyrim blackhole last time!



PS3/PC users wont have it until early 2013, though. Not sure if its already out on xbox, since i dont pay attention to their shit


----------



## PureWIN (Dec 9, 2012)

Wolfarus said:


> PS3/PC users wont have it until early 2013, though. Not sure if its already out on xbox, since i dont pay attention to their shit



I have the Xbox 360.


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 9, 2012)

PureWIN said:


> I have the Xbox 360.



Then away with thee, unwashed peasant. Thou arnt not blessed with brilliance, as i am. A member of the MasterRace


----------



## Əyin (Dec 9, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> tcl
> 
> if you're on a console then forget about it



No other way but to use the console commands eh?

Don't want break the game, but..... oh well


----------



## Hollow Prince (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone understand the puzzle for Vahlock's Tomb? Where the weapons sit, it's a sword, a bow, and a staff?


----------



## 115 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hollow Prince said:


> Anyone understand the puzzle for Vahlock's Tomb? Where the weapons sit, it's a sword, a bow, and a staff?



Hit the sword totem with a sword, the bow totem with an arrow and the staff totem with some magic. Then the door will open.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 9, 2012)

Puzzles are hard, yo.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 9, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Puzzles are hard, yo.



That's why the delay is most beneficial.

By the time I get it, there will be youtube videos for every puzzle. 



Pilaf said:


> I was in a hotel room with my long distance girlfriend all week enjoying my free time.



Now, who gave you permission to have social life?



> So the summon failed at the time. Just like how a Daedra can actually fail a summon if he doesn't feel like coming, especially if he doesn't respect the summoner.



You mean they get to decide whether to accept being summoned or not?

I thought it worked with mind control in most cases, unless you don't have enough gym badges.

After all, why would they be willing to help you.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 9, 2012)

Sometimes it's because the Summoner is really powerful. Sometimes because their honor compels them to, like the Dremora. Or it's part of their unwritten contract with their Prince to accept summons because this amuses the Prince. There are a lot of reasons. A summons can be refused, though, or a Daedra may even attack the wizard and rip him to shreds.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 11, 2012)

So, I was reading the book "The bear of Markarth", and...



> Yes, from 4E 174-176, the Forsworn did in fact rule over the Reach as an independent kingdom from Skyrim. Yes, this was accomplished while the Empire was beset by Aldmeri Dominion forces and could not send the Legion to re-establish order.
> 
> (...) That much is true, but what the bards often fail to tell in their stories is that the Forsworn Kingdom was quite peaceful for those 2 years they were in power.



It really makes you suddenly have a "bitch please" feel when you think of the whole "The Reach belongs to the Forsworn!!!11" thing.

They act as if their very ancestors had settled there, but their rule was rather brief and not so long ago.

This bunch of Bretons aren't what you could call "natives" in one way or another, as High Rock is their true homeland.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 11, 2012)

So, anyone with xbox wanna hit me up with their user names? I'm going to buy Skyrim for the 360 and transfer my save file from the pc over to the 360.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 11, 2012)

Luiz said:


> So, I was reading the book "The bear of Markarth", and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're gonna wanna go much farther back in history.

The Reachmen already lived there when the Nords arrived. The territory has exchanged hands dozens and dozens of times over the ages. Tiber Septim himself won the Reach back from them 800 years before Skyrim, and 2000 years before him the Alessian empress Hestra won the Reach for the Empire. The Reachmen were already there, as I said before, when the Nords were pushing west into the Direnni lands. In fact, the reason they initially attacked them was because they mistook them for another strain of elves.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2012)

Luiz said:


> So, I was reading the book "The bear of Markarth", and...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So basically they're Palestinians???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 12, 2012)

So far the DLC Dragonborn has provided a lot of content 

I hate the Ash zombies 

Also I went as a vampire into Mirrowind, nearly got myself killed thanks to the weakness to fire


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm at level 43 now, I switched to thieves guild armor and now nighting gale armor while I finish up the their quests because the bonuses to abilities. Since all my points are in heavy armor its really more of a chance to skill up medium while I'm doing their quests. So the Heavy Amor will go back on soon.

I'm glad its not like Oblivion where leveling wrong will gimp you.

I inducted Aela, Vilkas, and Farkas as my blades.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 12, 2012)

why? they suck


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 12, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> I'm at level 43 now, I switched to thieves guild armor and now nighting gale armor while I finish up the their quests because the bonuses to abilities. Since all my points are in heavy armor its really more of a chance to skill up medium while I'm doing their quests. So the Heavy Amor will go back on soon.
> 
> I'm glad its not like Oblivion where leveling wrong will gimp you.
> 
> I inducted Aela, Vilkas, and Farkas as my blades.



And you just dismantled the companions to fodder members.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 12, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> So basically they're Palestinians???



No...scroll up and read what I wrote. They've lived there a long, long time. They weren't always called "Forsworn" though. They were simply Reach men at one time. The whole animal skins and communing with Hagravens thing is a recent development, probably out of desperation.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 12, 2012)

Again sounds like the Palestinians.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 12, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> I'm at level 43 now, I switched to thieves guild armor and now nighting gale armor while I finish up the their quests because the bonuses to abilities. Since all my points are in heavy armor its really more of a chance to skill up medium while I'm doing their quests. So the Heavy Amor will go back on soon.
> 
> I'm glad its not like Oblivion where leveling wrong will gimp you.
> 
> I inducted Aela, Vilkas, and Farkas as my blades.



Those armor sets can't save you against elder and ancient dragons.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 12, 2012)

I downed an elder already actually. Nightingale armor has 50%  frost resist. Plus im a nord 50% more frost resit. Plus agent of mara for magic resist. Plus upgraded and fully charged nightingales sword with hp amd stmina steal. Plus three word slow time. Dragon was using frost attacks in the air so i just stood there in it and shot arrows till it came down. When it did I slowed time and kicked and kicked ass. And then the Frost dragon showed up in the middle of fight and I killed it too. Imma badass Nord Viking!


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 12, 2012)

What would you've done if it had used Fire Breath? You would take full damage and your armor rating wouldn't be high enough to withstand it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 13, 2012)

Yep, but I also picked up Spellbreaker. Spellbreaker absorbs the first 50 points of damage from any spell including dragon breaths. I have 75 skill in Shields right now and I can even maintain normal running speed with my shield up, so I can get out of the way to avoid full damage.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Dec 13, 2012)

My warrior set up went something like this:

*Weapon: *Dragonbane / Daedric Sword of Life Fire
*Shield: *Spellbreaker

*Apparel: *Daedric Armour of Health and Frost, Daedric Boots of Health and Fire, Daedric Gloves of Health and One Handed, Daedric Helmet of Water Breathing.

*Apparel II: *Necklace of Health and Stamina, Ring of One Handed.

*Enchantment Level: *100
*One Handed Level: *90
*Heavy Armour: *81
*Block: *84
*Smithing: *90

I kill everything I see.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 13, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Those armor sets can't save you against elder and ancient dragons.


I'm having this problem now with my level 45 archer character(bound bow user so far), so I go light armor because it frees up my stamina and what not, but now ancient dragons fuck me up bad, I have the thieves guild armor and I'm currently trying to finish all the city quest before I go full on nightingale, should I just keep a set of max out glass armor with me just in case?

also how good does nightingale armor gets when fully upgraded versus glass?


----------



## Enclave (Dec 13, 2012)

You can make any set of armour in the game go beyond the damage resistance cap, you just need a high enough smithing, smithing gear and smithing potions.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 13, 2012)

After becoming an Agent of Mara, I did this additional task to distribute notes about Mara to the people of Riften.

Nothing feels better than doing a good deed. 

Then, I gave it to Mjoll... and her response was "Thank you, I'm going to share this with Aerin".

I fucking knew it. There's a thing going on between them.

That's why it does make sense to kill Aerin if you decide to marry Mjoll.

You don't want your woman being followed everywhere by some guy who wants to get into her pants armor.



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I'm having this problem now with my level 45 archer character(bound bow user so far), so I go light armor because it frees up my stamina and what not, but now ancient dragons fuck me up bad, I have the thieves guild armor and I'm currently trying to finish all the city quest before I go full on nightingale, should I just keep a set of max out glass armor with me just in case?
> 
> also how good does nightingale armor gets when fully upgraded versus glass?



Dragonscale armor is where it's at.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Dec 14, 2012)

Luiz said:


> After becoming an Agent of Mara, I did this additional task to distribute notes about Mara to the people of Riften.
> 
> Nothing feels better than doing a good deed.
> 
> ...


damn and I was about to marry her in my current run



> Dragonscale armor is where it's at.


one more level then


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 14, 2012)

I figured out how who the friend that sends you letters is. I have proof.

I got a letter recently that reads:

"You caused quite a stir lately when you used your Thu'um at The Throat of the World."

So Paarthurnax... No one's been up here in a over a hundred years huh?

Are you lonely Paarthurnax?

Is that why your sending these letters?


----------



## Rios (Dec 14, 2012)

What mods are you folks using? I reinstalled Skyrim again with Dawnguard but I have no motivation to start. Need something to spice things up.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 14, 2012)

Luiz said:


> After becoming an Agent of Mara, I did this additional task to distribute notes about Mara to the people of Riften.
> 
> Nothing feels better than doing a good deed.
> 
> ...



So I was crafting some bracers to get my smithing up in Riften. There weren't any shops open so I just droped them all on the ground.

When I did it Mjoll and Aerin happened to be passing by.

Aerin runs up to me and asks, "can I have that armor you dropped on the ground?"

While I'm talking to him Mjoll pulled out her sword and hit him interrupting the conversation. I pulled out my shield and staggered Mjoll and talked to Aerin again and told him he could have the bracers.

He says, "Thanks! I'll put them on right now!"

So after he puts on the bracers he and Mjoll start fighting each other for a few seconds, but then Bersi, who owns the Pawned Prawn, was walking home from the Bee and Bard and they both turned and murdered him in the street, put their weapons away, and walked off.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 14, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> I figured out how who the friend that sends you letters is. I have proof.
> 
> I got a letter recently that reads:
> 
> ...



There's  who is always with you wherever you go, and it ain't Paarthurnax.

You ain't the only one to go by Ysmir, after all.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 14, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> So I was crafting some bracers to get my smithing up in Riften. There weren't any shops open so I just droped them all on the ground.
> 
> When I did it Mjoll and Aerin happened to be passing by.
> 
> ...


stupid shit like that always happen in riften, I got people killed there for dropping ragged robes


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 14, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> There's  who is always with you wherever you go, and it ain't Paarthurnax.
> 
> You ain't the only one to go by Ysmir, after all.



Well, that would mean someone's got friends in high places.
But I don't think ol' Talos can send letters.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 15, 2012)

I've switched back to using heavy armor again and finished up the civil war.

I was a Nord fighting for the Empire.

Anyhow I still haven't got blacksmithing and maxed out, and I haven't got my enchanting up, but I wanted a good set of armor to switch over to.

So I crafted a full set of (legendary) Dwarven Armor.

I get +25% armor rating for matching set and another +25% armor rating from Ancient knowledge's bonus to Dwarven Armor with 104 armor coming from Spellbreaker (exquisite). So my armor rating current goes up to 661. My armor skill is at 79, so that armor rating will climb pretty significantly next level, but 661 armor already tough.

I skilled up my sneak skill so much doing theif guild quest that I can sneak around very effectively in heavy armor now, so I use do that too.

For enchantments I have

Fortify Archery 16%
Fortify Blocking 40%
Fortify Heavy Armor 10 points
x3 Fortify One-Handed 67% (35% ring and 16% on Gloves and Boots)

My weapon of choice for the time being is still Nightingale's Blade (exquisite) does 88 base damage with 20 health and stamina drain when the blade is charged. 

Since my stealth is good enough I can sneak up in front of targets in low light environments to avoid detection until I get into melee range, at which point I get the x6 melee damage becomes 528-548 damage on a normal hit from stealth. It can be much higher too if I do a power attack from Stealth.

I'm still working on maxing out Blocking and Heavy Armor with two skill-points left to spend in both trees.

I've got smithing past the 80s and I'm planning on spending 3 more points there.

My main weakness right now is Magic. Spellbreaker gives me pretty good odds after I've already established where the magic users are, but if I'm surprised and I can't figure out where the threat is right away there is an opportunity for serious damage before I can deal with the threat.

Physical attacks are largely harmless from most enemies now unless they're using some really good weapons.

Had my first fight against an Ancient Dragon today. It came down in the middle of Falkreath when it swooped down. It focused a lot of it's early attacks on guards. They weren't really able to damage it, but they made good canon fodder. When it finally landed I killed it pretty quick and I even got the finishing move where I jumped on it's head. I'm not sure how well I would have done if it were attacking me the whole time though.

I have a ton of potions I never utilize though.

EDIT: I just got the white phial. I set it up for +50% One-Handed damage, so there more where that came from. With the phial that +117 one handed damage with my current gear.

88 + (88 * 1.17) = 191 damage

191 * 6 (stealth) = 1146 damage


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 15, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Well, that would mean someone's got friends in high places.
> But I don't think ol' Talos can send letters.



Why not? It wouldn't be the first time he's done so. The other Divines have materialized in human form before and interacted with the main character. Take Zenithar and Mara for example in Morrowind. Talos manifested himself as Wulf in Morrowind to help you against Dagoth Ur, and he says something that's similar in tone to the way the Letter from a Friend reads 

I like the idea of Talos being the one who helps you out. I think the Dragonborn's relationship with the great Tiber Septim himself should be a very important part of the story. I one point or another, I hope the Dragonborn meets Talos in some way.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 15, 2012)

I am pretty sure that Wulfharth was a different individual. 

Either way, I hope for future meetings with the Divines in general... 

With voice acting.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 15, 2012)

Not Wulfharth.



The Divines can't physically manifest in their full power but they constantly walk the world in weaker mortal bodies.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 15, 2012)

Man building a house is so fun


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 15, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Not Wulfharth.
> 
> 
> 
> The Divines can't physically manifest in their full power but they constantly walk the world in weaker mortal bodies.



I'm aware that we'll never see a Divine making an appearance the way Nocturnal did in Skyrim's Thieves Guild questline.

Any interaction with voice acting would do it for me.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 15, 2012)

Tiber would have an awesome voice. I love this little bit from :

_
“That’s too broad a view, Cyrus. And it smacks of desperation.”

“I’m chained to a wall. Thought the tone might fit.”

“Ah, then tones it is. Hear mine: WULDVOKEIN!”

“Stop.”

“HOON!”

“Quit... talking in hurricane.”

“Your ears are bleeding. And I swore to us both no torture. You’ve made me change my mind. I do that.”_


----------



## Muk (Dec 16, 2012)

how's the dawn guard expansion and the 2nd one?

worth getting?

---
as for mods i'd first go with the 'gems' mod for skyrim it has a good list of mods

after than it's all personal taste xD


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 16, 2012)

Dragonborn is better than either one of those. Dawnguard is okay but shorter and far less new area to explore. Don't bother with Hearthfire unless you like tedious fetch quests. Maybe wait for a GOTY edition or something.

Dragonborn is the best by far. Amusingly the best follower in the game so far is the little goblin person who you can recruit by doing a quest chain there. Gear that little fucker up properly and he takes on Dragons.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, I'm getting a new laptop. What do you guys suggest for me to be able to run Skyrim efficiently?


----------



## Ippy (Dec 16, 2012)

Atlantic Storm said:


> My warrior set up went something like this:
> 
> *Weapon: *Dragonbane / Daedric Sword of Life Fire
> *Shield: *Spellbreaker
> ...


Weak gear!

My favorite Dumner assassin went like so:

*Weapon:* Spectre (modded sword with Banish Daedra, Turn Undead, and Soul Trap).  It physically looked like a Bound Sword.
*Armor:* Any mod that looked good at the time.  Choose anything assassiny from Skyrim Nexus, and I've probably tried wearing it at some point.
*Amulet:* Hunter Necklace (modded amulet with Constant Effect Detect Life) as my #1 Hotkey.
*Ring:* Shadowform Band (modded ring with Constant Effect Shadowcloak upon entering Sneak Mode).

I maxed out Sneak, One Handed, and Lockpicking.

I also did all of that before I became Thane of Whiterun, made a crap load of backup saves of that character right after I was given Thanehood, and used that for different builds (since, IMO, Sneak and Lockpicking are the two most important skills) ever since to avoid having to redo that intro sequence every fucking time.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Well, I'm getting a new laptop. What do you guys suggest for me to be able to run Skyrim efficiently?



A desktop PC.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 16, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I maxed out Sneak, One Handed, and Lockpicking.
> 
> I also did all of that before I became Thane of Whiterun, made a crap load of backup saves of that character right after I was given Thanehood, and used that for different builds (*since, IMO, Sneak and Lockpicking are the two most important skills*) ever since to avoid having to redo that intro sequence every fucking time.



Perhaps, but Pickpocketing is far more fun.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 16, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> A desktop PC.



Don't mock me


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2012)

Seriously. It's way cheaper to get a desktop PC with far superior specs compared to a laptop at the same budget.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 16, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> Seriously. It's way cheaper to get a desktop PC with far superior specs compared to a laptop at the same budget.



I'm well aware of that, but I need portability. 
If buying a new PC for the purpose of gaming was the issue, no way in hell would I buy a laptop.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 16, 2012)

Desktop + Cheap notebook?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 16, 2012)

how the fuck can you get that ruby on Dustman's Cairn.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 16, 2012)

Master Difficulty is no Joke.

I'm still killing everything, but I'm finding challenges.

I encountered an Ancient Dragon in Winterhold. I had an auto-save when I walked out of the Jarl's place and the Dragon would be in the process of swooping in when the game loaded. It took me three attempts to kill the Dragon.

The buildings in Winterhold are close together, and there are only two guards, who die pretty easy. So even on the second attempt when I got it's health low it never once landed on the ground where I could attack it melee. 

To beat it I changed shouts to Etheral form and lead it on a chase out of town.

For the most part I used rocks and buildings for cover whenever available and used Etheral form when it caught me out in the open. 

Shout was on recharge the first time so I ran in took down nearly half it's health, relying shield bashes to interrupt it's attacks. It circled around and landed again not too longer later. I used the White Philter and changed shouts to slow time and killed it before it could take off again.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 17, 2012)

guard's a pothead


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 17, 2012)

I wonder, is the Vampire Lord considered unarmored like the werewolf?



Linkdarkside said:


> how the fuck can you get that ruby on Dustman's Cairn.



That ain't Dustman's Cairn. The image shows a depiction of Potema the Wolf Queen.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 17, 2012)

That's an image of Mara*. It appears in the ancient Nord tombs as well. It just has the "Amulet of Kings" attached to it to represent Potema in this particular dungeon, probably because she envisions herself as Empress. Also, Mara is considered Akatosh's wife in Imperial religion and Alessia is sometimes considered an aspect of her, so perhaps Potema is comparing herself to the first Empress. She does have a rather high opinion of herself. 

Many gods are represented by the totem animals from ancient Atmora - 
Mara the Wolf
Kyne the Hawk
Shor the Serpent
Ysmir the Dragon
Stuhn the Bear
Orkey the Fox
Tsun the Whale
Jhunal the Owl
Dibella the Moth


----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 17, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Well, I'm getting a new laptop. What do you guys suggest for me to be able to run Skyrim efficiently?



If money is no problem I recommend an Alienware or a Schenker, but if you want a cheaper version you could go for a mid-class Asus.
I did about 14 months ago (Intel i5, Geforce GT540m, 8GB DDR3 etc.) and Skyrim is running smootly with 200+ mods on high settings, I say that's very good if you consider I paid only 700? for it. 

btw. about the new DLC, the trailer says that guy was the first Dragonborn.
I thought the first was St.Allesia getting the Dragonblood by Kyne and shit.
Can someone with knowledge explain?


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 17, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Master Difficulty is no Joke.
> 
> I'm still killing everything, but I'm finding challenges.
> 
> ...



The only thing that changes in Master is that things can kill you a bit faster, whereas you kill them at approximately the same rate (at least, that's how my experience has been).


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 17, 2012)

Dem fanarts.



"Dragonborn, huh? Was it your ma or your pa that was the dragon?"



That Thalmor bitch.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 17, 2012)

Luiz said:


> I wonder, is the Vampire Lord considered unarmored like the werewolf?
> 
> 
> 
> That ain't Dustman's Cairn. The image shows a depiction of Potema the Wolf Queen.



 Dustman's Cairn is a dungeon in the dungeon there that carving with the ruby on it but i can grab it unless collision is turned off.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 17, 2012)

Kahvehane said:


> The only thing that changes in Master is that things can kill you a bit faster, whereas you kill them at approximately the same rate (at least, that's how my experience has been).


you get reduced damage output on master too


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 17, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> you get reduced damage output on master too



I've hardly noticed, to be honest. Then again, my weapons _are_ sharp enough to circumcise a gnat.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2012)

You know, one thing I appreciate about Dawnguard's vampire design (outside VL form) is that it no longer gives your character that hideous anorexic face.

It's just the shiny eyes, pale skin and a vertical line between the nose and the mouth.

Also black lipstick if your character is a woman.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 18, 2012)

My next play-through will be rp as my FemShep that somehow ended up in Tamriel at the end of ME3.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm thinking about doing a civilian play-though.

No weapons besides Pick-axes, Woodcuter's Axes, Shovels, Iron Daggers, and Hunting bows.

Only clothing allowed for equipment. No armor, and no mage robes.

No magikca accept when it's required for the story.

Blacksmithing is okay, but you can't use any of the weapons you make, you can only sell them.

Enchanting and Apothecary are out, but you can use potions.

No stealing. 

No Pickpocketing

No looting corpses unless there is a quest item you need, and then you can only pick-up the quest item.

No restrictions apply to companions that you bring along with you.

Should be fun.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2012)

And impossible.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 18, 2012)

I bet I could get pretty far.

Without gearing up your main character, you can walk around with some strong companions.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2012)

And I am sure those companions won't die, but you will. Don't even get me started with ancient dragons.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah, but with so many skills bared you would probably would never even level up enough to see an ancient dragon.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]R30HfAFt8ao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 18, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah, but with so many skills bared you would probably would never even level up enough to see an ancient dragon.



Yeah... without leveling up anything, you will only deal with the weakest enemies.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





my khajiit looks awesome


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 19, 2012)

I just saw babette outside of the sanctuary, turns out she sometimes go out and hunt for a snack.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> I just saw babette outside of the sanctuary, turns out she sometimes go out and hunt for a snack.



Speaking of Babette, I've always wondered how in the world she eliminates her targets.

She is too short to stab someone in the chest or another vital point.

As for her teeth... I can only imagine the most Babette can do is biting the guy's leg.



projectcapsule said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you could've worked more on him.

I have an auto save file from the moment when you create your character, and sometimes I like to load it just to play around with the creation feature.

Khajiit and Argonian have a wider variety of what you can do with their appearance.


----------



## Hand Banana (Dec 19, 2012)

> Babette is usually found sitting down looking at Lis's spider nest along with Gabriella and Festus Krex. On occasion, she may be spotted around the sanctuary feeding on dead bodies.



Elder scrolls wiki


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 19, 2012)

Ballin', ballin', Jarl ballin'...


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 19, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Speaking of Babette, I've always wondered how in the world she eliminates her targets.
> 
> She is too short to stab someone in the chest or another vital point.
> 
> As for her teeth... I can only imagine the most Babette can do is biting the guy's leg.



Little girls are disproportionally strong and fast for their body type as it is. Combine that with being a 300 year old Vampire.


----------



## Kahvehane (Dec 19, 2012)

Hand Banana said:


> Elder scrolls wiki



Huh. I always thought the stripped hunter spawns outside the sanctuary were some kind of bug. Mystery solved.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 20, 2012)

Finished the main storyline yesterday.

Had a hell of a hard time beating Alduin at the Throat of the World. I spent a half hour trying to figure out if I was doing something wrong that was keeping me from hurting him, turned out I accidentally made him invincible.

After I figured out how to fix the bug, I he was no challenge at all. After that I went focused on reaching the finale.

When I fought Alduin at Sovungarde I used shield bashes followed by a couple sword strikes and then another shield bash and doing that I was able to keep Alduin from being able to do very much damage. Other than that I just made sure to use dragonrend on cooldown to force Alduin to stay on the ground as much as possible.


----------



## Toby (Dec 20, 2012)

Finished Dawnguard.
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Cant say I liked the main quest but I did like the lore about the Falmer. Serana was not a helpful companion. I go undetected into any building, and she breaks stealth every time. The best part besides the history of the Falmer was meeting Jiub and helping him write his opus. Definitely the greatest tribute to fans I have seen in-game.

Most of the time however I had to kill everyone before Serana could react. That would have been okay, but I have already maxed out archery and kind of wanted to level up my one hand. :/

Also playing as a vampire was no fun. Being a vampire hunter didnt feel special either. I preferred the setup for vampires in Morrowind with the warring clans. Looking forward to Dragonborn for PC.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 20, 2012)

can't you just tell her to stay put? oh wait you can't do that until after the main storyline.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 21, 2012)

Serana is one of the strongest followers, but she never shuts the fuck up and there's a glitch where having her in your party actually weakens your Vampire Lord form.

A lot.

Toby, try the VL without Serana. Try it after you beat Dawnguard's MQ. The Drain Life spell is heavily gimped otherwise. I can kill Ancient Dragons and stronger with my Vampire Lord.


----------



## Toby (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe I will try VL with my new mage. I doubt it will be as fun as playing an assassin though. It looks like VL is ridiculously overpowered at low levels. Is there any challenge to it?


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 22, 2012)

It amplifies your character build. It definitely favors mages, but your rogue could benefit from some of the side quests in Castle Volkihar. You'll eventually gather two powerful VL rings and two VL necklaces. One of each favors either mages or melee specialists. It's possible to make a powerful melee VL with all the perks and the proper Ring and Necklace. You'll just equip them on your base character then transform. They buff your Claw attack dramatically and surround you with a cloud of bats that constantly take your opponent's HP and put them on you. That makes a melee VL viable and powerful. Also, a power attack up close causes the neck bite animation that recharges health.

Also, that repeatable quest to get ancient Vampire Lord body parts and add them to the blood chalice buffs your Vampire powers also. If you get the Chalice to level seven AND get the enchanted ring and amulet, you'll be a powerhouse.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 22, 2012)

^You just gave him a couple more reasons not to play as a VL.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 22, 2012)

Since we're discussing the VL, I will try and ask this again.

How is the Vampire Lord's defense stat? Unarmored like the werewolf?



Ippy said:


> ^You just gave him a couple more reasons not to play as a VL.



Ippy, long time no see.


----------



## Ippy (Dec 22, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Ippy, long time no see.


Yeah, I quit playing Skyrim.

I'm all about Mass Effect 3 now.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 22, 2012)

Ippy said:


> I'm all about Mass Effect 3 now.


----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 22, 2012)

Ippy said:


> Yeah, I quit playing Skyrim.
> 
> I'm all about Mass Effect 3 now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpeRk1YFn8s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 22, 2012)

We'll bang, okay?

Also, I'd quit playing Skyrim for a Skyrim style game set in Middle Earth.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 22, 2012)

Even when the VL topic is brought up I still don't get to have my question answered.

Come on, this must be trolling.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 22, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> can't you just tell her to stay put? oh wait you can't do that until after the main storyline.


I've been able to tell her to wait a couple of times. I had her wait during the entire mission where you rescue the Moth Priest and right now shes still waiting at my home in Whiterun while I'm going off doing other missions. Hopefully shes not a bad influence on Hroar and Samuel, I don't want my kids wanting to become vampires especially since I'm a werewolf.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 22, 2012)

well every time I tried to tell her to stay put, she always says something along the lines of " you can take the lead, but I'm not gonna get let behind".


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 23, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> well every time I tried to tell her to stay put, she always says something along the lines of " you can take the lead, but I'm not gonna get let behind".


I've only gotten that response from her once.


----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 23, 2012)

Luiz said:


> Even when the VL topic is brought up I still don't get to have my question answered.
> 
> Come on, this must be trolling.



A quick google search braught me this 

In Vampire Lord form, your damage rating is 10 at level 1. It then increases in five point intervals at every fifth level, beginning at level 11. The maximum damage rating is 50 points at level 46.
The armor rating behaves the same way, starting with 100 at level 1 and increases in 25 point intervals with the same scaling intervals as unarmed damage. The maximum armor rating is 300 at level 46.



I hope that covers your question dude


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 23, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> A quick google search braught me this
> 
> In Vampire Lord form, your damage rating is 10 at level 1. It then increases in five point intervals at every fifth level, beginning at level 11. The maximum damage rating is 50 points at level 46.
> The armor rating behaves the same way, starting with 100 at level 1 and increases in 25 point intervals with the same scaling intervals as unarmed damage. The maximum armor rating is 300 at level 46.
> ...



As I expected...

You know, there is no excuse for the 0 armor rating werewolves got.

Each creature in Skyrim has a different damage rating and the fact that they aren't wearing armor has little to do with it.

It takes more hits to kill a frost giant than a cave bear.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 23, 2012)

Playing Skyrim again for the first time in ages.

Became a Vampire Lord, and quickly installed a mod to swap out the appearance to something similar to my character's normal look. 

Going to take some getting used to, this vampire business. Especially the sound it makes when I go into light.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 23, 2012)

Luiz said:


> As I expected...
> 
> You know, there is no excuse for the 0 armor rating werewolves got.
> 
> ...



In Dawnguard and Dragonborn they buff the Werewolf form a LOT. He gets a decent armor rating through perks, an even higher damage output, the ability to consume creatures, new "shouts", and several rings and necklaces that when equipped before the transformation makes him much more powerful in the form.

*Meaning that when fully buffed he's almost a match for a Werebear.


----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 23, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> In Dawnguard and Dragonborn they buff the Werewolf form a LOT. He gets a decent armor rating through perks, an even higher damage output, the ability to consume creatures, new "shouts", and several rings and necklaces that when equipped before the transformation makes him much more powerful in the form.
> 
> *Meaning that when fully buffed he's almost a match for a Werebear.



I don't know about that, but the Werewolf is ridiculously weak compared to even fucking Gargoyles.

I mean a Werewolf has to be physically superior to Vampires no?
Nightlord Vampire rapes the Werewolf (in stats).

And damn Werebears? WERE-BEARS? That's just wrong.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 23, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> I don't know about that, but the Werewolf is ridiculously weak compared to even fucking Gargoyles.
> 
> I mean a Werewolf has to be physically superior to Vampires no?
> Nightlord Vampire rapes the Werewolf (in stats).
> ...



What are you talking about, vampires are mages. Of course the werewolf wins in physical strength.

If you don't believe me, take a look at this. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np8yC49WDGs&playnext=1&list=PLf4Bw93GUcABo2C_nUbiBRNF8troRRY1h&feature=results_main[/YOUTUBE]

And he didn't even use power/sprinting attacks.


----------



## Tony Stark (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry I meant Gargoyle Sentinel not Nightlord Vampire, I placed 1 Sentinels vs 3 Vargr the Gargoyle didn't have a scratch. 

Nice vid btw.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 23, 2012)

But... I'm certain that a werewolf with all bestial strength perks >> Vargr


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 24, 2012)

Ra's al Ghul said:


> I don't know about that, but the Werewolf is ridiculously weak compared to even fucking Gargoyles.
> 
> I mean a Werewolf has to be physically superior to Vampires no?
> Nightlord Vampire rapes the Werewolf (in stats).



Not necessarily. It depends on the fiction universe. They're generally about equal in TES games, but their powers and specialties are different. Just about the only thing that's absolutely consistent between Vampire and Lycan media is that the two groups tend to despise one another.



> And damn Werebears? WERE-BEARS? That's just wrong.



In TES, several werecreatures exist. Werecrocodiles, Werebears, Wereboars, Weresharks, etc. There was a big variety in Daggerfall. I'm partial to the Wereboar myself:


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Pilaf (Dec 25, 2012)

That video just reminds me of how much better Dragonscale looks than Dragonbone, especially the helmet. The whole suit is white but the helmet is made of Iron mainly. : / 

But yeah, great actor and great monologue.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 25, 2012)

I wish I had this game for the PC. Playing with the mods would have made the experience a million times better.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 25, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> In Dawnguard and Dragonborn they buff the Werewolf form a LOT. *He gets a decent armor rating through perks*, an even higher damage output, the ability to consume creatures, new "shouts", and several rings and necklaces that when equipped before the transformation makes him much more powerful in the form.
> 
> *Meaning that when fully buffed he's almost a match for a Werebear.



How so?

The most I ever heard about that was a rumor about some Toughened Hide perk that turned out to be false.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 29, 2012)

I finished Dawnguard!

Now I'm basically just looking for adventures while I finish most of the achievements.



Luiz said:


> How so?
> 
> The most I ever heard about that was a rumor about some Toughened Hide perk that turned out to be false.



I think he's referring to Werewolf Perks and the rings that augment werewolf transformation you could get in the Dragonborn Expansion.

Personally I rarely make use of my werewolf transformations because my character gets a lot weaker after transforming into a werewolf. 

------------------

So I'm thinking with if there is going to be one more DLC for Skyrim it pretty much needs to deal with the Aldmeri Dominion.

1. The Dragonborn is probably high on their kill list.

2. It doesn't really matter who wins the war, the both sides are preparing for a greater war against the dominion.

The real question is to what capacity are the Aldmeri Dominion going to be dealt with. I see three possible solutions:

1. The Aldmeri Dominion's plans succeed, greatly weakening the empire, and allowing for it to be easily conquered.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Supporting this further is the conclusion of the Dark Brotherhood Storyline where The Dargonborn Assassinates the Emperor.




2. The Dragonborn ruins the dominion's plans somehow, but the statuesque is maintained.

3. It turns out that Thanes can be elected King, and the Dragonborn becomes High King of Skyrim. He leads armies of Skyrim in a campaign against the Dominion, crushing the high elves. The Dragonborn becomes the new Emperor(ess) of a united Tamriel and founds a new dynasty. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Supporting this further is the conclusion of the Dark Brotherhood Storyline where The Dargonborn Assassinates the Emperor.



------------------

I can also see a conclusion of the final DLC that is like the "Warp of the West" incident where all contradictory events happened, including previous DLC.


----------



## White (Dec 29, 2012)

Hate Werewolf transformations, too overpowered. Game aint fun without a shield or Bow in hand. Going back for the loot is sucks too


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 29, 2012)

Snarl said:


> Hate Werewolf transformations, too overpowered. Game aint fun without a shield or Bow in hand. Going back for the loot is sucks too


I like using the werewolf but I typically only use it for forts/caves that have mercenaries in them, as a nice change up for my mostly stealth character. I wouldn't say the werewolf is overpowered, except early game when its roar would make most things flee for easy killing. At my current high level its better to just assassinate everyone, especially if there are mages. Them and powerful archers give the werewolf a hard time.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 29, 2012)

Here's the problem with the DLC idea you proposed up there:

That's way too big for a DLC. That's a game in and of itself.

Also, Bethesda's DLC usually stands on its own as a self contained storyline. You don't need to have finished the main quest or civil war quest to play the story of Dawnguard or Dragonborn. Same applies for the DLC of previous games in the series, with the exception of Tribunal although some pretty good explanations exist for it being plausibly completed before Morrowind's MQ. (The argument people use is that Almelexia would be divine and thus unkillable before the MQ is finished, but Vivec admits during the MQ that the Tribunal hasn't actually been able to recharge their powers in 800 years or so, and are too weak to come back to life if killed, so they'd might as well be mortal anyway.)

So I can't see there being a DLC which requires certain events in the game being completed. Completely destroying or even weakening the Aldmeri Dominion would fundamentally conflict with several NPCs, locations and quests in Skyrim. Them being a real threat and a physical presence is a big part of the drama and story telling. You can't have a DLC where you destroy them unless you also have to have beaten Alduin and either Tullius or Ulfric first, and I highly doubt Bethesda would try to sell a DLC that requires a character of such a level. They never do.

Also, it's a horrible idea to make the Dragonborn High King or Emperor. They have a hard enough time glossing over the identity of individuals like the Nerevarine or the Champion of Cyrodill as it is, and those people faded into obscurity. If the Dragonborn becomes Emperor, it'll have to be talked about in future games, and the person will likely have to have a canonized gender, race and name, and then fans will complain "Well that's not MY Dragonborn." 

Also, I can't see either Skyrim or Cyrodill putting this person on the throne. There are ancient, established rites for rulership and this person doesn't fit them. The only claim he or she could make is being Dragonborn, but the Emperors for the past 200 years have been normal men and women and they have a firmly established Dynasty. I can't see the government in Cyrodill allowing some unknown upstart to take away the power of the Medes or the Elder Council. They would surely resist. As for High King of Skyrim, the player isn't necessarily even a Nord. I can't conceive of a Dunmer or Argonian High King. That's just way too lore breaking. The Nords' tolerance has a limit.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 29, 2012)

DAMN it's good to be a part of the PC Master Race. Never buying an Elder Scrolls game on a console ever again, that's for sure.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 29, 2012)

You have to be pretty far into the main storyline to complete Dawnguard though.

You have to obtain the Dragon Elderscroll, which basically means your ready to fight Alduin at the throat of the world.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 29, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> You have to be pretty far into the main storyline to complete Dawnguard though.
> 
> You have to obtain the Dragon Elderscroll, which basically means your ready to fight Alduin at the throat of the world.



Not entirely.

You can actually get that Elder Scroll whether or not you've even begun the main quest. It doesn't conflict much with it at all. You have to join the college and then retrieve the Scroll but that's about it. No other quests required.


Also,  all the Khajiit gods in case anyone is interested in a pretty good artistic interpretation of them.

You can learn more about them in . Most of them appear in other cultures under different names but there are exceptions.

My favorite is the description of Alkosh:
_
Alkosh (Dragon King of Cats): Pre-ri'Datta Dynasty Anaquinine deity. A variation on the Altmeri Auri-El, and thus an Akatosh-as-culture-hero for the earliest Khajiiti. His worship was co-opted during the establishment of the Riddle-T'har, and he still enjoys immense popularity in Elsweyr's wasteland regions. *He is depicted as a fearsome dragon, a creature the Khajiit say 'is just a real big cat'.* He repelled an early Aldmeri pogrom of Pelinal Whitestrake during mythic times._


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 30, 2012)

I really want the next TES game to be set in Elsweyr. The Khajits are my favorite race and their culture would be the most interesting to learn about alongside the Argonians.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 30, 2012)

I would love it for it to be Elsweyr, but I don't think it will be. Rather I don't think Bethesda has the balls to follow up Skyrim, with it's burly Viking Esq Nords, big snowy mountains with a land primarily inhabited by "Cat People".

I think our best shot of seeing Elsweyr in Elder Scrolls 6 will be if they release the next game with two regions and we end up getting Vallenwood and Elsweyr together. 

On the bright side that is a real possibility for the next game.

If the Aldmeri Dominion remain as powerful at the end of Skyrim as they were in the beginning, the Empire wont last. In a scenario where the Aldmeri Dominion achieve total domination, the Dominion has the unique disadvantage of being an Island Nation rulling over a continent. 

An uprising playing out in Vallenwood and Elsweyr would greatly disrupt the Aldmeri Dominion's access to Tamrial's shores, cutting off the dominion forces in the mainland.

The Dominion would likely try to bring in a Theocracy if they took control of Tamriel and would try to enforce strict worship to the 8 divines, and Daedra worship would be stamped out hard, which might provoke some Daedric princes into getting involved.

-------------

Speaking of Daedric princes, I've heard today that, apparently Molag Bal is going to be the primary antagonist in Elder Scrolls Online.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd love to see Hammerfell, especially if the Aldmeri Dominion becomes stronger. It would be nice to see the Dominion try to take over Hammerfell again.


----------



## Əyin (Dec 30, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Also, it's a horrible idea to make the Dragonborn High King or Emperor. They have a hard enough time glossing over the identity of individuals like the Nerevarine or the Champion of Cyrodill as it is, and those people faded into obscurity. If the Dragonborn becomes Emperor, it'll have to be talked about in future games, and the person will likely have to have a canonized gender, race and name, and then fans will complain "Well that's not MY Dragonborn."



Explain why The Champion of Cyrodill has been canonized into Sheogorath.


----------



## White (Dec 30, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I like using the werewolf but I typically only use it for forts/caves that have mercenaries in them, as a nice change up for my mostly stealth character. I wouldn't say the werewolf is overpowered, except early game when its roar would make most things flee for easy killing. At my current high level its better to just assassinate everyone, especially if there are mages. Them and powerful archers give the werewolf a hard time.



I actually haven't used it post level 25 

But to be fair I remember battling against some high level Silver Hand in Werewolf form and they completely destroyed me, I suppose with higher level archers its better to stick with narrow, rather than open terrain especially since your healing relies on eating people huh


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 30, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Also,  all the Khajiit gods in case anyone is interested in a pretty good artistic interpretation of them.
> 
> You can learn more about them in . Most of them appear in other cultures under different names but there are exceptions.
> 
> ...



You know, doesn't the fact that Paarthurnax calls him Akatosh rather than Auri-El/Alkosh mean that the elven and khajiti versions are wrong? 

At least as far as names go. 

And Auri-El isn't even depicted as a Dragon God. His statue portrays a pretty elf boy wearing a crown.

On a second note, I asked you something up there.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2012)

AntiReality said:


> Explain why The Champion of Cyrodill has been canonized into Sheogorath.



Nobody on Tamriel knows about that, you know. Literally nobody except Sheogorath himself knows he used to be somebody else. He admits it to the Dragonborn but the language he uses makes it sound vague, like he could just be an insane person rambling about foxes, heads and dragons. Also, it's likely the Dragonborn doesn't even know who the Champion of Cyrodill is. He doesn't have any dialogue options that imply he knows much about history in general. When the subject of the events of previous games or lore come up, the dialogue we're given is always stuff like "The Great War?" or "The Oblivion Crisis, what's that?"

So if you're trying to "get" me and prove I'm "wrong" about what I said, you'd better rethink your stance. The two things are not even roughly comparable. About the only similarity to what was proposed was that Sheogorath is an emperor of a realm and sits on a throne. The critical difference is that this does not directly influence Tamriel at all and nobody on Tamriel knows about it. Even the people in the Shivering Isles don't seem to notice their Master is a different person. Immediately after you become Sheogorath in Shivering Isles, everyone except Haskill speaks to you as if you'd been the same person all along. If the Dragonborn became Emperor people would certainly know about it. 

I can envision a situation where the Dragonborn becomes "the power behind the throne" or something and is used to relight the Dragonfires somehow, which might strengthen Talos worship again and weaken the Thalmor, but this person will likely fade into the background and their identity will be unknown.



Luiz said:


> You know, doesn't the fact that Paarthurnax calls him Akatosh rather than Auri-El/Alkosh mean that the elven and khajiti versions are wrong?
> 
> At least as far as names go.
> 
> And Auri-El isn't even depicted as a Dragon God. His statue portrays a pretty elf boy wearing a crown.



Wrong? What's that mean? This is the Elder Scrolls. I'm sure all those people exist. 

The uncorrupted Falmer we meet in Dawnguard even goes so far as to suggest all of the except Alduin are the same person. Of course, up until Skyrim all the lore suggested Alduin was Akatosh. He might still be. Who knows? We've never seen them in the same spot at the same time have we?

As for his physical form, what's stopping a god from taking any he pleases? He was a Dragon at the end of Oblivion because he chose to be. The loading screen in Skyrim that mentions him even states this. It's his usual form but not his only form.



> On a second note, I asked you something up there.



The fucking werewolf thing? I checked again. I guess the reason I have more health is a perk that specifically raises health and magical resistance. It doesn't increase the armor rating. Not that it matters. With the werewolf fully perked, even without the rings you get in Dragonborn, you can do 1000 damage on a charge attack if you get a crit. My wolf one-shots giants and mammoths. My advice is to play aggressively and not let the enemy hit you. Also, the perk that allows you to feed on animals means you're far more likely to be able to heal, and the proper totems means you probably won't have to worry much anyway. I can summon two ghost werewolves to aid me, man. Why do I need to worry about tanking?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 30, 2012)

The modders need to add more were creatures.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 30, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Wrong? What's that mean? This is the Elder Scrolls. I'm sure all those people exist.
> 
> The uncorrupted Falmer we meet in Dawnguard even goes so far as to suggest all of the except Alduin are the same person. Of course, up until Skyrim all the lore suggested Alduin was Akatosh. He might still be. Who knows? We've never seen them in the same spot at the same time have we?
> 
> As for his physical form, what's stopping a god from taking any he pleases? He was a Dragon at the end of Oblivion because he chose to be. The loading screen in Skyrim that mentions him even states this. It's his usual form but not his only form.



The possibility was gone in the moment Paarthurnax talked about how Alduin tried to take for himself the lordship that rightfully belongs to Akatosh.

That's true. 



> The fucking werewolf thing? I checked again. I guess the reason I have more health is a perk that specifically raises health and magical resistance. It doesn't increase the armor rating. Not that it matters. With the werewolf fully perked, even without the rings you get in Dragonborn, you can do 1000 damage on a charge attack if you get a crit. My wolf one-shots giants and mammoths. My advice is to play aggressively and not let the enemy hit you. Also, the perk that allows you to feed on animals means you're far more likely to be able to heal, and the proper totems means you probably won't have to worry much anyway. I can summon two ghost werewolves to aid me, man. Why do I need to worry about tanking?



That's pretty much my style.

Power attacks for breathing room, and the sprinting attack to take the enemy down swiftly. 

But there are these people who just take on the opponent head on, use nothing but regular claw attacks and then complain about Beast Form being useless.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Dec 30, 2012)

Luiz, my fellow Ps3 brother, I beseech you that you join the PC master race. 

By the way, has anyone here attempted to make his/her own mods?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Here are my thoughts on matters of religion in the Elder Scrolls universe: There is some sort of cosmic force at work, these forces are demonstrable, such as magic, or blessings received from alters.

But when it comes to the actual deities that represent the various forces, the way these Aedra and Daedra, the beliefs of the worshipers give form shape to the divines. In other words, the Aedra and perhaps even the Daedra exist in the forms they exist in because people believe in them that way.

The Daedra are often thought of as male or female, but actually they are all genderless, even Sheagorath. Molog Bal for instance is often described as a masculine Daedra, but there is a covin of witches he interacts with where he appears as a woman.

Therefore, if Akatosh appeared to Kahjiiti, he may very well look like a big cat them. Sheogorath is part of the Pantheon in Elsweyr, he has a different name though, and his nickname in that Pantheon is the "Skooma Cat". So while appears the way he does in Skyrim, he may actually look like a Khajiiti in Elsweyr.

The process Talos used to become a God is unknown, but perhaps he didn't need to do anything, the devotion people felt towards him and their eventual worship of him simply made God version of Talos come into existence, and it's just that simple.

From what the various games have managed to bear out so far, the claims made by every religion have been equally correct, but at the same time they have been contradictory.

That would suggests that all of them have it wrong, and that their beliefs are what cause events to unfold as they do.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n0P4g7C8GQ[/YOUTUBE]

Finally, a mod that isn't just for making female characters look better.

Now I just need high-quality textures for hair that aren't anime-inspired.


----------



## Toby (Dec 30, 2012)

Fuck's sake. Reading around on the Elder Scrolls wiki lead me to another discovery. I remember my surprise finding the Falmer and Snow Elves in Skyrim, and figured they were entirely new to Elder Scrolls games. However, cursory assumptions like these are classic mistakes. The lore already alluded to their existence.

It turns out that the Snow Elves' leader, The Snow Prince, has , where the  took place. That was the last stand against the Atmoran invasion of Nords, which settled their dominance over Skyrim. I remember finding this tomb and being completely lost for words about the idea that any race on Nirn actually shared their land with another species. It seems so homogeneous. 

This also reminded me that besides Tamriel there are also the continents of Atmora and Akavir left to explore, and that the Nerevarine was last heard from on his journey to Akavir. I really want to see Akavir. Maybe even more than Summerset Isle.

Seriously, this game.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 30, 2012)

Bit of a confession about Morrowind. I played it when it first came out. Quit within 20 minutes after being butchered repeatedly by one of the earliest enemies you could find. Pretty sure it was mudcrabs.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2012)

Toby said:


> Fuck's sake. Reading around on the Elder Scrolls wiki lead me to another discovery. I remember my surprise finding the Falmer and Snow Elves in Skyrim, and figured they were entirely new to Elder Scrolls games. However, cursory assumptions like these are classic mistakes. The lore already alluded to their existence.
> 
> It turns out that the Snow Elves' leader, The Snow Prince, has , where the  took place. That was the last stand against the Atmoran invasion of Nords, which settled their dominance over Skyrim. I remember finding this tomb and being completely lost for words about the idea that any race on Nirn actually shared their land with another species. It seems so homogeneous.
> 
> ...




Snow Elves were first mentioned in design documents as early as 1994. The first partially in-game mention of them was , Skyrim section written by my friend Michael in 1997. It shipped with the game Redguard. Here's the first mention of them in a publicized ES work - from 1997:

_Nords attribute almost any misfortune or disaster to the machinations of the Falmer, or Snow Elves, be it crop failure, missing sheep, or a traveler lost crossing a high pass. These mythical beings are popularly believed to be the descendants of the original Elven population, and are said to reside in the remote mountain fastnesses that cover most of Skyrim. However, there is no tangible evidence that this Elven community survives outside the imaginations of superstitious villagers._


There's a commentary by a Thalmor member scribbled on the margin:

_"Uncle, I saw signs that might be Falmer boundary-runes, but nothing sure. If any survive, they are wary and withdrawn."_


So to clarify, this book shipped with the game Redguard in 1997. Redguard is canon but it's a spin off game that took place during Tiber Septim's reign, 800 years before Skyrim. This Pocket Guide is a partially biased Imperial propaganda document written in real life by Michael Kirkbride and Kurt Kuhlmann. Michael scribbled the Thalmor notes in the margins as an alternate point of view of the Imperial bias of the pamphlet. The artwork is his, too.



Luiz said:


> snip



You're kind of on the right track.

Belief and worship does strengthen the gods in Tamriel, but they exist with or without it. 

Talos acts as a placeholder for Shezarr, the Imperial version of Lorkhan, whom the Nords call Shor. Shezarr was the principle apologist for the races of Men in early years. He sent an aspect of himself into the world as Pelinal Whitestrake to help liberate the Nedes from their Elven oppressors, along with Kynareth's son Morihaus, master of the Thu'um. If that sounds similar to Skyrim's history, it is. 

In any event, the Altmer hate Shezarr because he represents the physical prison that is Mundus. Their religion revolves around following Auriel and ascending back to the pure spirit realm. Mundus prevents them from doing this, though, as the Dreamsleeve simply recycles souls. Talos is seen by them as an agent or aspect of Shezarr and a hated enemy that keeps them from realizing their full potential.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Toby said:


> Fuck's sake. Reading around on the Elder Scrolls wiki lead me to another discovery. I remember my surprise finding the Falmer and Snow Elves in Skyrim, and figured they were entirely new to Elder Scrolls games. However, cursory assumptions like these are classic mistakes. The lore already alluded to their existence.
> 
> It turns out that the Snow Elves' leader, The Snow Prince, has , where the  took place. That was the last stand against the Atmoran invasion of Nords, which settled their dominance over Skyrim. I remember finding this tomb and being completely lost for words about the idea that any race on Nirn actually shared their land with another species. It seems so homogeneous.
> 
> ...



To be fair, all the of the Elves: High Elves, Wood Elves, Dark Elfs, Snow Elves,  Dwarves, and Orcs, are pretty much all decended from the same race. As they expanded across Tamrial, they settled in various places and segregated their communities mostly often over Religious differences.

Many times over the course of becoming suited to their environments, as well as demands made by the various Daedra they worshiped and interacted with, as well as some good old Evolution, the various races eventually emerged from the one. 

I bring this up because that is the reason the Snow Elf tomb seemed so homogeneous to the other things in the region. They were originally one in the same, and were not far removed from one another.


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 30, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Luiz, my fellow Ps3 brother, I beseech you that you join the PC master race.
> 
> By the way, has anyone here attempted to make his/her own mods?



Then I trust you'll buy and send me a proper laptop to run it. 

But even if I were a member of the glorious PC master race, it's too late now.

For Skyrim at least. 

I've already got five characters, so I won't be starting another run.



Pilaf said:


> You're kind of on the right track.
> 
> Belief and worship does strengthen the gods in Tamriel, but they exist with or without it.
> 
> ...



How is that possible? Isn't Lorkhan... dead?

And yet he supposedly gave out orders for the Nord dead to refrain from facing Alduin.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 30, 2012)

Luiz said:


> How is that possible? Isn't Lorkhan... dead?
> 
> And yet he supposedly gave out orders for the Nord dead to refrain from facing Alduin.



It is like I said a couple posts ago. The various religions of Tamriel are contradictory, and yet at the same time they are true independently of one another.

I suspect the reason for this is that it is the beliefs of the people of Tamriel that give the Gods their form and power, and not the other way around, as it is with religions in the real world.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 30, 2012)

Luiz said:


> How is that possible? Isn't Lorkhan... dead?





_
"Auriel could not save Altmora, the Elder Wood, and it was lost to Men. They were chased south and east to Old Ehlnofey, and Lorkhan was close behind. He shattered that land into many. Finally Trinimac, Auriel's greatest knight, knocked Lorkhan down in front of his army and reached in with more than hands to take his Heart. He was undone. The Men dragged Lorkhan's body away and swore blood vengeance on the heirs of Auriel for all time.

"But when Trinimac and Auriel tried to destroy the Heart of Lorkhan it laughed at them. It said, "This Heart is the heart of the world, for one was made to satisfy the other." So Auriel fastened the thing to an arrow and let it fly long into the sea, where no aspect of the new world may ever find it."_







> And yet he supposedly gave out orders for the Nord dead to refrain from facing Alduin.



He didn't want Alduin to consume their souls, obviously. He knew it would take powerful heroes to destroy Alduin's physical aspect. He was waiting for the Dragonborn.


Of course,  he's fought Alduin himself:

_The third song of King Wulfharth tells of his death. Orkey, an enemy god, had always tried to ruin the Nords, even in Atmora where he stole their years away. Seeing the strength of King Wulfharth,  *Shor's own ghost then fought the Time-Eater on the spirit plane, as he did at the beginning of time, and he won, and Orkey's folk, the Orcs, were ruined. As Boy Wulfharth watched the battle in the sky he learned a new thu'um, What Happens When You Shake the Dragon Just So.* He used this new magic to change his people back to normal. In his haste to save so many, though, he shook too many years out on himself. He grew older than the Greybeards, and died. The flames of his pyre were said to have reached the hearth of Kyne itself._


In the same book there's an alternate version of the Battle of Red Mountain:

_Nerevar carried , a dagger made of the sound of the shadow of the moons. His champions were Dumac Dwarfking, who carried , and Alandro Sul, who was the immortal son of Azura and wore the Wraith Mail. They met Lorkhan at the last battle of Red Mountain. Lorkhan had his Heart again, but he had long been from it, and he needed time. Wulfharth met Sul but could not strike him, and he fell from grievous wounds, but not before shouting Sul blind. Dagoth-Ur met Dumac and slew him, but not before Sunder struck his lord's Heart. Nerevar turned away from Lorkhan and struck down Dagoth-Ur in rage, but he took a mortal wound from Lorkhan in turn. But Nerevar feigned the death that was coming early and so . The Heart had been made solid by Sunder's tuning blow and Keening could now cut it out. And it was cut out and Lorkhan was defeated and the whole ordeal was thought over._


----------



## Əyin (Dec 31, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> Nobody on Tamriel knows about that, you know. Literally nobody except Sheogorath himself knows he used to be somebody else. He admits it to the Dragonborn but the language he uses makes it sound vague, like he could just be an insane person rambling about foxes, heads and dragons. Also, it's likely the Dragonborn doesn't even know who the Champion of Cyrodill is. He doesn't have any dialogue options that imply he knows much about history in general. When the subject of the events of previous games or lore come up, the dialogue we're given is always stuff like "The Great War?" or "The Oblivion Crisis, what's that?"
> 
> So if you're trying to "get" me and prove I'm "wrong" about what I said, you'd better rethink your stance. The two things are not even roughly comparable. About the only similarity to what was proposed was that Sheogorath is an emperor of a realm and sits on a throne. The critical difference is that this does not directly influence Tamriel at all and nobody on Tamriel knows about it. Even the people in the Shivering Isles don't seem to notice their Master is a different person. Immediately after you become Sheogorath in Shivering Isles, everyone except Haskill speaks to you as if you'd been the same person all along. If the Dragonborn became Emperor people would certainly know about it.
> 
> I can envision a situation where the Dragonborn becomes "the power behind the throne" or something and is used to relight the Dragonfires somehow, which might strengthen Talos worship again and weaken the Thalmor, but this person will likely fade into the background and their identity will be unknown.



Whoops, not mean to get you and prove you wrong, but it still confuses me how normally a free-defined character suddenly canonized. But I realized the Daedric Princes don't have a defined race or gender. Boethiah appears as female and male on some occasion. Probably what we've seen is not their true form, they take a human form for easy interacting with the mortals (although some of them ,like Hermaues Mora, doesn't do that).


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm thinking about doing that civilian playthru now, what race do you guys think would work well?

The rules are: no armor, no magic, no weapons, no lock-picking or pick-pocketing.

For combat you can be unarmed, or you can use tools like woodcuter's axes and pick axes, or a shovel.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 31, 2012)

Orc, Nord, Khajiit(wandering trader or drug dealer) and Argonian(dock worker) sound the best.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good suggestions, I'm thinking about going with Khajiit, the bonus damage to unarmed combat might help.

By the way, I didn't think this was possible, but I've become a Vampire and a Werewolf at the same time. I didn't choose to become a Vampire at any of the quests, but apparently I picked up the Vampirism disease while I was already a werewolf and didn't notice it. So now I'm both. I'm able to do beast transformations, I'm having trouble feeding on people though. I'm standing next to them while they're asleep and it's just tries to talk to them instead.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah I've seen videos where people have become hybrids though they did it through a different manner, I think choosing to start the werewolf transformation just before being bitten by Serena to become a vampire lord. The way it happened to you shouldn't be possible given the werewolfs immunity to disease.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, its pretty bugged to. I can't start the quest to cure myself of Vampirism and I'm not able to feed so I'm stuck in 4th stage. Not only that, but Sarena still gives me the dialog option to become a vampire.

What I'll probably have to do is let Sarena make me a vampire


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 31, 2012)

Pilaf said:


> _
> "Auriel could not save Altmora, the Elder Wood, and it was lost to Men. They were chased south and east to Old Ehlnofey, and Lorkhan was close behind. He shattered that land into many. Finally Trinimac, Auriel's greatest knight, knocked Lorkhan down in front of his army and reached in with more than hands to take his Heart. He was undone. The Men dragged Lorkhan's body away and swore blood vengeance on the heirs of Auriel for all time.
> 
> "But when Trinimac and Auriel tried to destroy the Heart of Lorkhan it laughed at them. It said, "This Heart is the heart of the world, for one was made to satisfy the other." So Auriel fastened the thing to an arrow and let it fly long into the sea, where no aspect of the new world may ever find it."_
> ...



Oh,Indoril Nerevar..

I actually tried to use Keening and Sunder on the Heart of Lorkhan to become a physical god and then destroy Dagoth-Ur and was dissapointed that it did not work..

Man,Morrowind was the perfect game about a stranger in a strange land.


----------



## Toby (Dec 31, 2012)

Dare to dream

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vru8HIvq_Ek[/YOUTUBE]



Ms. T said:


> Bit of a confession about Morrowind. I played it when it first came out. Quit within 20 minutes after being butchered repeatedly by one of the earliest enemies you could find. Pretty sure it was mudcrabs.



Dude.  (includes Tribunal and Bloodmoon). Get it. I just got it to see the new graphic overhaul, .



Pilaf said:


> Snow Elves were first mentioned in design documents as early as 1994. The first partially in-game mention of them was , Skyrim section written by my friend Michael in 1997. It shipped with the game Redguard. Here's the first mention of them in a publicized ES work - from 1997:
> 
> _Nords attribute almost any misfortune or disaster to the machinations of the Falmer, or Snow Elves, be it crop failure, missing sheep, or a traveler lost crossing a high pass. These mythical beings are popularly believed to be the descendants of the original Elven population, and are said to reside in the remote mountain fastnesses that cover most of Skyrim. However, there is no tangible evidence that this Elven community survives outside the imaginations of superstitious villagers._
> 
> ...



Cool. I never got a hold of this stuff and was genuinely surprised to find Falmer while exploring Dwemer ruins in Skyrim. Since I never encountered them before, I never really gave much thought to it. But of course I experienced the same thing with the Ayleid ruins in Oblivion.



Pilaf said:


> ...
> In any event, the Altmer hate Shezarr because he represents the physical prison that is Mundus. Their religion revolves around following Auriel and ascending back to the pure spirit realm. Mundus prevents them from doing this, though, as the Dreamsleeve simply recycles souls. Talos is seen by them as an agent or aspect of Shezarr and a hated enemy that keeps them from realizing their full potential.



I sort of agree, but to flesh out this discussion - I think we should distinguish between the Altmer religion and the actual motives of the current Aldmeri Dominion. Sure, the Altmer consider themselves the greatest species on Tamriel and consider themselves the chosen people of Auriel, and therefore the greatest thing ever.

But transcending Mundus? Is this really their goal, still? I think that the Dwemer certainly pursued that goal, in the form of transcendental physics, a mix of engineering science and magic. The Altmer must have been aware of them at some point, and I imagine they were staunch rivals. 

Yet the Altmer put no stock in engineering science. Their powers are magical in nature and that is all they invest in for transcending Mundus. Besides this, they also take a tremendous interest in politics on Tamriel. They could not be more different from the Dwemer in this respect. The Dwemer were almost entirely self-sufficient, and lived almost purely for the goal of finding answers about Mundus. They were free-thinkers and lived in separate but competing clans. I don't think they cared about anybody else, and that is why I understand their cruel logic used against the Snow Elves. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



They blinded them in order to make their own lives easier, and because free slave labor would give them more time to focus on their plans for ascension.




The Altmer on the other hand are a united, militaristic people with a serious mind for power-grabs. I think their greed outweighs any motive to transcend Mundus. Perhaps they imagine themselves as the greatest race, but if they were, then they would be closer to achieving success than the Dwemer. Comparing efforts and results, the Dwemer appear to be the only race that actually tried to transcend Mundus.

Another thing that suggests Altmer have more "grounded" motives is their magical abilities. They must know that their power originates from the undoing of Magnus, and yet I don't see them worshipping him or thanking him for this gift. The stories also often cast them as too greedy to be concerned with mystical answers about the universe. The Psijic Order seems to be the answer to a lot of my questions. Apparently the early development of Altmer society was strongly affected by two groups. Those who insisted on anscestor worship and following the command of elite groups, and the grand mystics. The latter found that the Altmer were losing track of the big questions of the universe, and left for Artaeum to begin the Psijic Order. They put real effort into gathering and securing the knowledge and other "parts" of Magnus left in the world. While their disappearance remains a mystery, I believe that they left in part because they wanted to ensure that nobody in the Aldmeri Dominion got access to their knowledge and could corrupt it.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 31, 2012)

Toby said:


> Dare to dream
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vru8HIvq_Ek[/YOUTUBE]



I know about that project and still..it's not enough.

Morrowind was a moment in time for me.

I booted it up and played it on a computer that was so shitty it took minutes for the world to load.

I dreaded going in and out of buildings because of the load times,and that was at minimum details.

It looked like the whole world was covered in fog.

Still...still..

To this day I remember when I first exited the prison ship after hearing the awesome music,leaving Jiub behind and seeing that Silk Strider in the distance in that strange village,and the promise it held for adventure and excitement.

The world was strange,but it had its own logic and was a joy to discover,the characters were good,the skill system was good,the story worked on so many levels (are you really N.,or just someone badass enough to take his mantle,did Azura really want to set straight what had been done wrong in the past or did it just want to once more be the object of worship of the Dark Elves and just used you for it e.t.c. ).

I played until I finished the story,and then Tribunal and then finally Bloodmoon with just one character with 300 hours of playtime.

I left him on a place overlooking Raven Rock,full knowing that despite all of the above,I still had not finished all of what the game had to offer.

The only games to this day that have given me the same thrill are the Gothic games,Knights of the Old Republic 1+2 and of course the Baldur's Gate saga (and Skyrim as well,only if there wasn't any level scaling in the game ).

Nothing else comes even close.

I used the "" emoticon because Morrowind itself is destroyed,because you can't ever come back home,not really anyway,and because the games that have given me the same feeling of a real,strange,place where a great adventure could take place are getting rarer and rarer.

Also thank you for pointing me to that TES special deal taking place on Steam!


----------



## Toby (Dec 31, 2012)

I would highly recommend the visual upgrade I linked to as well. The install was almost entirely automatized and it looks great. Might post pics later.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 31, 2012)

Toby said:


> I would highly recommend the visual upgrade I linked to as well. The install was almost entirely automatized and it looks great. Might post pics later.



Oh,if it is automatized I will certainly give this a try! (I am a lazy bastard right now)


----------



## Nemesis (Dec 31, 2012)

Toby said:


> Dare to dream
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vru8HIvq_Ek[/YOUTUBE]



Makes me wonder how big the files would be if someone tried to make Daggerfall with Skyrim graphics.  Considering the size of the game was supposed to be the size of Britain while the others just the size of a British region or country overall.

Yes I know a lot of Daggerfall was random generated areas but still would be huge.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 31, 2012)

Daggerfall is entirely too big to recreate with modern technology and play effectively. It would almost certainly be scaled down immensely in future games. The last three provinces certainly have been.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 1, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> Daggerfall is entirely too big to recreate with modern technology and play effectively. It would almost certainly be scaled down immensely in future games. The last three provinces certainly have been.



It isn't a tech problem. For instance in Skyrim when you load the world map it doesn't draw the entire map at once complete with the High-res textures. It draws areas that are nearby in high resolutions, and far away objects with very low resolution textures, often leaving out objects because they're too small to notice.

The real issue is that a full scale Daggerfall would take WAY too long to built by people. Skyrim, for example, was constructed by dedicated art teams who placed and shaped the world. To make something like Daggerfall would require that the terrain be randomly generated because instead of creating a game world that's the size of a large city, your building a world that the size of an entire country.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 1, 2013)

Dude, I don't know if you realize this, but the way the game engine is set up is that it separates everything into cells. Each individual city, house interior, cave etc. is its own cell, but the biggest cell in the game is the outdoor world. It's all one big cell. 

Daggerfall was built to actually be to scale of the way it is on Tamriel's map - some thousands of square miles. Skyrim is like 15 or 20 tops. Not only would it take years and years to render all of High Rock as it was presented in the game Daggerfall, but there isn't a machine that could handle it. It would be like recreating all of Spain, France and Italy in one game. 

Vvardenfall, Cyrodill and Skyrim were _immensely_ scaled down from their actual lore sizes. It's just a processing and design necessity.


----------



## Toby (Jan 1, 2013)

Which is why if they make Daggerfall in TESO and a future ES game, they will scale it down.

It was fun to have endless joink to dig through decades ago, but now that is neither desirable for gamers or producers. Only a select few gamers would enjoy that degree of immersion and the cost of accommodating them is tremendous. I consider myself a big fan but even I found it trite to play more than 3 characters for any ES game. To play a single character on Daggerfall is a total timesink. Also, Daggerfall was randomly generated, which is not what a game should be nowadays. You want there to be some degree of shared experience among the gamers, which is why it is better to scale and settle for a few unique cities, etc.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 1, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> Dude, I don't know if you realize this, but the way the game engine is set up is that it separates everything into cells. Each individual city, house interior, cave etc. is its own cell, but the biggest cell in the game is the outdoor world. It's all one big cell.
> 
> Daggerfall was built to actually be to scale of the way it is on Tamriel's map - some thousands of square miles. Skyrim is like 15 or 20 tops. Not only would it take years and years to render all of High Rock as it was presented in the game Daggerfall, but there isn't a machine that could handle it. It would be like recreating all of Spain, France and Italy in one game.
> 
> Vvardenfall, Cyrodill and Skyrim were _immensely_ scaled down from their actual lore sizes. It's just a processing and design necessity.



Just because the Skyrim outdoors is one big cell doesn't mean you couldn't do a too scale Hammerfell outdoors that was made of multiple cells if you just sliced those cells up.

The main thing holding people back is the man power that would be required to build it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 1, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> Dude, I don't know if you realize this, but the way the game engine is set up is that it separates everything into cells. Each individual city, house interior, cave etc. is its own cell, but the biggest cell in the game is the outdoor world. It's all one big cell.
> 
> Daggerfall was built to actually be to scale of the way it is on Tamriel's map - some thousands of square miles. Skyrim is like 15 or 20 tops. Not only would it take years and years to render all of High Rock as it was presented in the game Daggerfall, *but there isn't a machine that could handle it. It would be like recreating all of Spain, France and Italy in one game.*
> 
> Vvardenfall, Cyrodill and Skyrim were _immensely_ scaled down from their actual lore sizes. It's just a processing and design necessity.


actually it could as neither Morrowind,Oblivion and Skyrim load the entire map in one loading, the map is divided by cells i believe.

only hardrive size would matter and a processor that can handle Skyrim if such a project wound be done in skyrim engine.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 1, 2013)

There is a concept called Maximum Draw Distance.

The reason the original silent hill looked so foggy that you couldn't see is because of the technical limitations of the playstation 2, with the ambitious graphics engine of the game itself, caused the maximum draw distance to be very close to your character.

With hardware improvement the maximum draw distance has grown substantially, to the point that with a well made game, you don't even notice it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 1, 2013)

I know you guys are involved in this topic but there's something I've been meaning to ask.

It may not be a game breaking bug, but it's been bothering me for a while.

I always play on third person. However, it seems that during 50% of the moments when a finishing move cinematic is triggered the game switches back to 1st person.

Any ideas of why that happens or how to solve it through a regular method?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 1, 2013)

Toby said:


> Dare to dream
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vru8HIvq_Ek[/YOUTUBE]


i want a cyrodiil one.


----------



## tgre (Jan 2, 2013)

Just restarted a new game on my PS3 Skyrim

glorious High Elf is glorious

gonna try and lean it towards Archery/Destruction/Conjuration since my last playthrough was pretty much a Destruction/Warrior-type anyway

I do Battlemages too much, I'm gonna go for some guile and shit now


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 2, 2013)

Glorious Altmer master race. 

But the thing with male High Elves is... you gotta set the chin length to minimum in the character creation, otherwise he will be fugly like the others.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2013)

My cat died. I'll make a mighty Khajiit in his name. May all tremble at his prowess.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 2, 2013)

soulnova said:


> My cat died. I'll make a mighty Khajiit in his name. May all tremble at his prowess.


Still annoyed that Skyrim doesn't have the hand to hand skill


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 2, 2013)

I was surprised when I saw it in a Shivering Isles walkthrough on Youtube.

The guy was kicking everyone's ass with his bare fists.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 3, 2013)

soulnova said:


> My cat died. I'll make a mighty Khajiit in his name. May all tremble at his prowess.


well atlest it was not a dog.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I know you guys are involved in this topic but there's something I've been meaning to ask.
> 
> It may not be a game breaking bug, but it's been bothering me for a while.
> 
> ...



I don't believe there's a way to do this without a mod. If you can mod it just get Dance of Death, and disable the view switching.



Linkdarkside said:


> i want a cyrodiil one.



I think that's also in the works


----------



## Nightblade (Jan 3, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Still annoyed that Skyrim doesn't have the hand to hand skill


mods. 

SkyRe has it's own unarmed perk tree or something like that.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 3, 2013)

I was thinking of what they should change in the next installment (assuming the programming wouldnt be too complicated for a console port, since thats what seems to rule games these days) and the first thing that came to mind was the unrealistic "master of all"

If you go by immersion, then its incredibly breaking (even if you're a destined one or whatever) that you can master all tree's of magic, combat and steath. Its rediculous when you sit back and think about it.

If possible, id like to see them impliment a diminishing system. So for example, if your character is built as melee, then you'd only be able to use basic spells (maybe a bit more leeway in terms of the healing tree) and you definately couldnt be a master of stealth in full plate armor and wielding a sword of holyballsoffire. So basicly, as you increased your tree in 1 area, the other tree's would shrink/disapear/become unvailable.

But in return for this, they'd have to develope MUCH deeper tree's. Diff combat specialities, a variety of finishing moves, items/armor/weapons avail. ONLY to that tree, ect.


Thoughts?


----------



## Alicia (Jan 3, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> I was thinking of what they should change in the next installment (assuming the programming wouldnt be too complicated for a console port, since thats what seems to rule games these days) and the first thing that came to mind was the unrealistic "master of all"
> 
> If you go by immersion, then its incredibly breaking (even if you're a destined one or whatever) that you can master all tree's of magic, combat and steath. Its rediculous when you sit back and think about it.
> 
> ...



That would be a step back to the current Skyrim skill leveling system. I think it's fine like now because one type will begin getting boring after 30 lvls or so, so you can still try to master a new skill in which you're a complete noob. This makes the game more challenging again and lets you play through a new type without creating a completely new character.

I think they need to focus more on NPC interaction. It's a big improvement over Oblivion, but it still feels very artificial (especilly when NPC run out of dialogue).


----------



## Toby (Jan 3, 2013)

> If possible, id like to see them impliment a diminishing system. So for example, if your character is built as melee, then you'd only be able to use basic spells (maybe a bit more leeway in terms of the healing tree) and you definately couldnt be a master of stealth in full plate armor and wielding a sword of holyballsoffire. So basicly, as you increased your tree in 1 area, the other tree's would shrink/disapear/become unvailable.
> 
> But in return for this, they'd have to develope MUCH deeper tree's. Diff combat specialities, a variety of finishing moves, items/armor/weapons avail. ONLY to that tree, ect.



There is a current restriction on perks. This works well.



> There are 251 perks in Skyrim.[3] Players can choose one perk per level. Since there are only 81 levels in Skyrim, it is impossible to get all of the perks without modding or the use of console commands.



I think this is fair and efficient

A diminishing system was sort of implemented in Oblivion, where enemies leveled up with you. By doing this, you would find it hard to pursue any other skills after maxing your combat/stealth/magic skills, because maintaining your overall damage in relation to the constant progression of enemies was practically impossible. 

Frankly, that ruined Oblivion for me. It punished custom class creation and only a few mixes seemed to work as solid starter builds. Second, I don't think a character needs those limitations. It is completely up to you as a gamer to roll a new character and try a different style. You can already achieve the highest levels by only focusing on a few skills. But Elder Scrolls games are different in the respect that you can become a master of multiple arts. This is actually a positive trait for the series in my opinion, whereas other games create artificial divides with pure soldier/assassin/mage classes. That, frankly, disgusts me. 

It is one thing for a game to limit the damage a character does and another to limit how they achieve it. We will see in TESO how they start to curtail the creative process behind creating a custom class. Naturally you won't survive in a game as a pure alchemist with a club. But for the moment, you can pull it off in Skyrim, and that's what makes it unique.



> But in return for this, they'd have to develope MUCH deeper tree's. Diff combat specialities, a variety of finishing moves, items/armor/weapons avail. ONLY to that tree, ect.



I think the current skill-trees are already pretty big, and they reduced the number of armor types and tiers in part to make the transition to better gear faster. I don't think I want them to add more tiers of armor if they can't get them right. The dragon armor in Oblivion was good, but the one in Skyrim is awful. One bonus set of armor like that is fun but usually not the best type anyway. 

IIRC they eliminated the medium armor category entirely from Oblivion and Skyrim. I don't miss it. Light, unarmored and heavy is enough for me. 

Honestly, I think Skyrim is almost perfect. I initially thought that streamlining the game by excluding athletics and acrobatics would annoy me (because I always maxed them) but it was actually nice to start a game without concerning myself about those abilities. They trimmed down the interface so much already that it suits me just right.

As always, Elder Scrolls games aim to support creativity, so diversity in class type, and create an immerse world. A better combat system which is more responsive or challenging would be nice, but I don't see the need for major changes. Skyrim has already broken ground with the new magic, combat and sneak bonuses.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> That would be a step back to the current Skyrim skill leveling system. I think it's fine like now because one type will begin getting boring after 30 lvls or so,* so you can still try to master a new skill in which you're a complete noob. This makes the game more challenging again and lets you play through a new type without creating a completely new character*.
> 
> I think they need to focus more on NPC interaction. It's a big improvement over Oblivion, but it still feels very artificial (especilly when NPC run out of dialogue).



I ended up making five...

That number definitely will be much smaller when I get my hands on TES 6.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 3, 2013)

^I completely agree. 
Although I think they could do a better job in designing armor. I hate steel, Dwarven, Orcish and Ebony, not to mention Dragonbone  Metal plated should look better on females (ie the tits), Square managed to make a great looking one (Lightning in FFXIII-2), Bethesda should too. And mage robes should be polished too, they look like simple tunics/togas. 


Luiz said:


> I ended up making five...
> 
> That number definitely will be much smaller when I get my hands on TES 6.


Depends on how TES6 works out your you. I don't expect Bethesda to be working on TES6 already, probably working on Fallout4. Might as well try that one because Fallout3 still runs on Oblivion's archaic engine.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 3, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> I was thinking of what they should change in the next installment (assuming the programming wouldnt be too complicated for a console port, since thats what seems to rule games these days) and the first thing that came to mind was the unrealistic "master of all"
> 
> If you go by immersion, then its incredibly breaking (even if you're a destined one or whatever) that you can master all tree's of magic, combat and steath. Its rediculous when you sit back and think about it.
> 
> ...



hell no ,one of the think i like obout the elder scrolls is that i can master all disiplines.

there already a stupid amount of RPG games that limit character disiplines in which im not a fan of.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 3, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> I was thinking of what they should change in the next installment (assuming the programming wouldnt be too complicated for a console port, since thats what seems to rule games these days) and the first thing that came to mind was the unrealistic "master of all"
> 
> If you go by immersion, then its incredibly breaking (even if you're a destined one or whatever) that you can master all tree's of magic, combat and steath. Its rediculous when you sit back and think about it.
> 
> ...



My thoughts are that I'm glad you're not a developer for the Elder Scrolls, because your ideas would make it something that isn't the Elder Scrolls anymore. 


From day one, in the Arena manual, it was played up that this would be a series where you can do whatever you want. There are consequences, sure, but you can do it.

Besides, the perk tree already makes it so you can't absolutely master everything any more. You can get all your skills to 100 but you need perks to get the most benefit from any given skill. (Unless you just exploit Alchemy, Smithing and Enchanting in which case you can just bitch slap anything into submission.)


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> ^I completely agree.
> Although I think they could do a better job in designing armor. I hate steel, Dwarven, Orcish and Ebony, not to mention Dragonbone  Metal plated should look better on females (ie the tits), Square managed to make a great looking one (Lightning in FFXIII-2), Bethesda should too. *And mage robes should be polished too, they look like simple tunics/togas. *
> 
> Depends on how TES6 works out your you. I don't expect Bethesda to be working on TES6 already, probably working on Fallout4. Might as well try that one because Fallout3 still runs on Oblivion's archaic engine.



Nah, the Master robes look cool.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 3, 2013)

My main point in that thought was it goes against immersion that your character can do everything within the timeframe of the story. Magic is supposed to take decades, even centuries to master.

A front-line fighter-type in bulky fullplate shouldnt be able to sneak as well as somebody fully versed in stealth arts, wearing leather. Much less crouch down and be hidden from a bandit who's less then 1 foot away 

Or become the leader of the thieves guild, the db, the harb. of the companions AND arch mage of wh. After that, every hold needs a new thane, right? Then, when i feel like it, ill get around to taking care of that dragon that threatens to destroy the world. maybe.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> ^I completely agree.
> Although I think they could do a better job in designing armor. I hate steel, Dwarven, Orcish and Ebony, not to mention Dragonbone * Metal plated should look better on females (ie the tits)*, Square managed to make a great looking one (Lightning in FFXIII-2), Bethesda should too. And mage robes should be polished too, they look like simple tunics/togas.



No, they would look the same. I would accept it if they look good even if there's no difference between the genders... as explained here.


*The Problem With Women’s Armor, According to a Man Who Makes Armor *



> Plate armor is the way it is largely out of necessity. The layout and articulations of the plates are the best solutions the designers could come up with to balance mobility with protection. Also, note that nobody was naked under their armor. There was a ton of padding between the metal and the flesh that absorbed the energy of the blows. *That means the difference between male and female plate armor is relatively trivial because once you've padded it out and left space for movement, you've all but erased the figure of the person inside.*
> 
> 
> 
> That there, that is a boob plate. I made that one. The woman in the photo asked for it to be like that. She fights in it. I worry constantly that she's going to fall hard and it will *crack her sternum*, even with the padding. Note also that it seems *almost perfectly designed to guide sword points and arrows into her heart*. They still have to penetrate the armor but, honestly, that's a design flaw.



That's how it should be. Boob plates wouldn't work at all. If I want my female character to show her _gifts_, I put her on normal clothing when going into cities.  












  (yes, this is a woman lol)


----------



## Alicia (Jan 3, 2013)

soulnova said:


> No, they would look the same. I would accept it if they look good even if there's no difference between the genders... as explained here.
> 
> 
> *The Problem With Women’s Armor, According to a Man Who Makes Armor *
> ...



Oh no, I completely agree. What I meant was Bethesda should have done a better job at designing their female plate armours. Square Enix for instance, designed Lightning's armour in FFXIII-2 very elegant and yet sexy at the same time, without the ridiculous renditions of boobs. 



Wait, what? This guy's a blacksmith?

And lol that last pic  I can see a goatee growing


----------



## Alicia (Jan 3, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> My main point in that thought was it goes against immersion that your character can do everything within the timeframe of the story. Magic is supposed to take decades, even centuries to master.
> 
> A front-line fighter-type in bulky fullplate shouldnt be able to sneak as well as somebody fully versed in stealth arts, wearing leather. Much less crouch down and be hidden from a bandit who's less then 1 foot away
> 
> Or become the leader of the thieves guild, the db, the harb. of the companions AND arch mage of wh. After that, every hold needs a new thane, right? Then, when i feel like it, ill get around to taking care of that dragon that threatens to destroy the world. maybe.



That's not an issue about immersion, but realistic gameplay. Honestly, I don't think the current "unrealistic" gameplay hinders in-game immersion. Luiz even has 5 characters on his copy of Skyrim. He can't get enough of Skyrim's virtual world because its so immersive (probably )


----------



## Alicia (Jan 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Nah, the Master robes look cool.



Those are master robes. I was talking about the common Mage robes like those from enemy Mage NPCs you encounter in dungeons and castle ruins (or those like Heimskrr )


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 3, 2013)

I thought you meant ALL of them are bad.

 If that isn't the case, your argument is invalid.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no, I especially love the hooded robes. Makes me feel like I'm a real dang mysterious motherfuckress r


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 4, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> My thoughts are that I'm glad you're not a developer for the Elder Scrolls, because your ideas would make it something that isn't the Elder Scrolls anymore.
> 
> 
> From day one, in the Arena manual, it was played up that this would be a series where you can do whatever you want. There are consequences, sure, but you can do it.
> ...



i am glad i am using the pc version ,i can get all perks whit mods.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 4, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> i am glad i am using the pc version ,i can get all perks whit mods.



But that's not fun.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 4, 2013)

Daft, that's the problem. Armor is not supposed to be sexy. Lightning's armor there leaves her armpits and thighs open to attacks. The most "girly" armor I liked is Saber's from Fate/Staynight, because at least you don't know how many layers she has under that dress. LOL 

Something  .  <--- Really pretty and the boobplate is minimal, I would 100% approve it as light armor...


----------



## tgre (Jan 4, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Glorious Altmer master race.
> 
> But the thing with male High Elves is... you gotta set the chin length to minimum in the character creation, otherwise he will be fugly like the others.



Ended up tweaking customer creation to make my Altmer look like Geralt

totally by accident as well

imokaywiththis.jpg


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 4, 2013)

I've come to the conclusion that after lvl 50, the Enchanting skill or at least purchasing enchanted jewelry is an absolute must.

Even a full set of Daedric or Dragon armor can't really protect you against ancient dragons.

Their Breath attacks tend to take away a lot of your HP. 

And all my characters have lvl 100 on their light/heavy armor skill, plus Legendary smithing and all five perks that increase the armor rating.

Still, a Necklace of Fire Abatement or Frost Suppression are mandatory.



tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Ended up tweaking customer creation to make my Altmer look like Geralt
> 
> totally by accident as well
> 
> imokaywiththis.jpg



Modded characters.


----------



## tgre (Jan 4, 2013)

>PS3

Can't mod anything


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 4, 2013)

Why would I want to ruin the game with weird anti-lore characters?


----------



## tgre (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a confession to make

At the start of every game, I make my way to Morthal, kill Alva and live in her house so i have a place to store things

I needed to get that off my chest.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 4, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Why would I want to ruin the game with weird anti-lore characters?



Well, to be fair, if this is the part you expect me to defend your point of view - the fact that all of reality in the TES setting is a dream of a schizophrenic god, and apparently the Universe goes through a perpetual Kalpic cycle and some races from previous worlds like the Dreugh still exist, it's not completely impossible for things like "Mystic Elves" or other popular mod races to exist.

Having said that, I think they look dumb and don't mesh well with the overall art style of the series or individual games.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 5, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I've come to the conclusion that after lvl 50, the Enchanting skill or at least purchasing enchanted jewelry is an absolute must.
> 
> Even a full set of Daedric or Dragon armor can't really protect you against ancient dragons.
> 
> ...



That is why Breton Warriors are OP. They are weak in early game but once they skill up and get some equipment their natural 50% magic resist means they don't need resistance gear at all.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 5, 2013)

Watching a Shivering Isles walkthrough and freaking loving it. 

It just feels bad I don't have it. 

And you know, it's good that Dragonborn isn't the last Skyrim project because I hope that whatever gives closure to his/her story can be at least as great.



strongarm85 said:


> That is why Breton Warriors are OP. They are weak in early game but once they skill up and get some equipment their natural 50% magic resist means they don't need resistance gear at all.



Eh, still doesn't make up for how ugly they are. 



Pilaf said:


> Well, to be fair, if this is the part you expect me to defend your point of view - the fact that all of reality in the TES setting is a dream of a schizophrenic god, and apparently the Universe goes through a perpetual Kalpic cycle and some races from previous worlds like the Dreugh still exist, it's not completely impossible for things like "Mystic Elves" or other popular mod races to exist.
> 
> Having said that, I think they look dumb and don't mesh well with the overall art style of the series or individual games.



Creating different armor sets, weapons, spells. I approve of that.

And I've seen lore friendly modded characters, but those are fewer.

Most people seem to prefer using mods to put Sailor Moon in the TES world.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a hard time telling Nords and Bretons apart when it comes to NPCs. I didn't know the forsworn were Bretons until I was locked up in a mining prison with them.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 5, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> I have a hard time telling Nords and Bretons apart when it comes to NPCs. I didn't know the forsworn were Bretons until I was locked up in a mining prison with them.





WAIT, WHAT?

FORSWORN ARE BRETONS?​


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 5, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> I have a hard time telling Nords and Bretons apart when it comes to NPCs. I didn't know the forsworn were Bretons until I was locked up in a mining prison with them.



I see you share the same ailment as the friendly hagraven Melka.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 5, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I have a confession to make
> 
> At the start of every game, I make my way to Morthal, kill Alva and live in her house so i have a place to store things
> 
> I needed to get that off my chest.



You have committed crimes against Skyrim and her people, what say you in defense?


----------



## Alicia (Jan 5, 2013)

dat soundtrack pek


----------



## Gino (Jan 5, 2013)

Who up this this shit! I'm mad at this game right now......


----------



## Alicia (Jan 5, 2013)

Gino said:


> Who up this this shit! I'm mad at this game right now......




WHY, MAN?​


----------



## Gino (Jan 5, 2013)

If I had to guess it was one mod that sent my game to hell even after I created a clean save.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 5, 2013)

Gino said:


> If I had to guess it was one mod that sent my game to hell even after I created a clean save.





THEN COMPLAIN ABOUT IT ON STEAM?​


----------



## Gino (Jan 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> then complain about it on Steam?



lol steam it's just a matter of me fucking up.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 5, 2013)

Gino said:


> lol steam it's just a matter of me fucking up.




THEN REINSTALL THE GAME?​


----------



## Gino (Jan 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> THEN REINSTALL THE GAME?​







I already know how resolve the problem just let me hate.!!


----------



## Alicia (Jan 5, 2013)

Gino said:


> I already know how resolve the problem just let me hate.!!




HATERS GONNA HATE


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UREwEpjGN_0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 5, 2013)

My cat's character is coming along nicely. I can make elven armor already, One Handed over 50, dual wield and trying to improve archery/light armor. Not following the main quests because, fuck them. He will hunt and kill stuff from Riften to Solitude.

Found a normal dragon in Riverwood that almost killed me. I wondered why. I had the elven armor... but I forgot to equip it. 

I already adopted Sofie and Lucia.  I still want to adopt the rest of the kids, dammit. 


EDIT: My prayers have been answered!


----------



## Alicia (Jan 5, 2013)

Why would you even want to adopt pesky kids? You can't even kill them in this game.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> But that's not fun.


its fun for me.


----------



## Gino (Jan 5, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Why would you even want to adopt pesky kids? You can't even kill them in this game.



Yes you can.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> WAIT, WHAT?
> 
> FORSWORN ARE BRETONS?​



​


> The Forsworn (also known as Witchmen of High Rock) are a clan of aggressive Bretons who use ballistic, and often uncoordinated, force in The Reach, attempting to reclaim territory they perceive as being theirs.
> 
> They initially appear to be a group of exotic bandits, but further investigation reveals that the Forsworn are actually a remnant of the decades-old ethnic conflict between the local Nords and the indigenous Bretons.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 6, 2013)

So after playing with Civilian challenge for a while I think I've worked out a coherent Strategy.

*A Guide to Skyrim Civilian Mode:*

*The Rules:* Your goal is to beat Alduin without using any magic, or armor, or weapons, or to use any armor, or weapons on the way to beating Alduin (pick-axes and woodcutter's axes can be used because they are tools and not "weapons") 

Initially I had a rule where you couldn't loot bodies or pickpocket, but those rules really serve no purpose. The equipment rule is sufficient enough to ensure the challenge of the game without a tedious additional rules.

*Step 1.* Character Creation:

There is one question that need to be addressed when picking a race in character creation.

Do you have the Dragonborn DLC or not?

If you don't have Dragonborn, then the race that will have the easiest time with the challenge is the Kahjiit. Their claws do 15 damage, which is 2.5x the damage out a hit from a pick-axe, and the claws attack faster too. This will give you tremendous advantage right from the beginning.

If you do have Dragonborn, then you can do even better damage than the Kahjiit's claws within a few minutes of the game. In this case it is probably best to pick a race with some nice defensive perks to round your character out. In this situation Orcs become a strong choice.

*Step 2:* Progression


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you've got the Dragonborn DLC, as soon as you finish making your way Riverwood, you want to over to Windhelm and get on the boat to Solstheim. Talk to Glover Mallory and get the quest to retrieve the Ancient Nort Pick-axe. Once you have the pick-axe you just got your hands on the the most powerful weapon you'll have access to the whole game.




As a civilian your pathway to progression is highly limited. Essentially your character only becomes stronger when they gain new powers and abilities that benefit your character. The Guild Questlines offer the best perks. The only quest line that is impossible to complete or even really start is the Mages Guild.

While your character can't use the equipment you find, your followers can, so a good strategy is to get a good follower early on and let them do as much as of the heavy lifting as possible. The problem with that is you have to contend with an AI instead of direct control, and that can make things difficult.

In the Base game that leaves you with:


The Companions
The Dark Brotherhood
The Theives Guild

Of the three, joining the Companions is the easiest and gives access to several good followers early on, and it gives you access to werewolf form.

The Dark Brotherhood gives some nice perks if you pull off the assassinations the right, like the spectral assassin that you can summon the fight with you, you don't get many followers though. 

The thieves guild wont get you any followers, but some of the powers you can gain at the end of the quest-line are useful. Overall though the theives guild wouldn't help very much while attempting to complete the challenge.

If you have Dawnguard you can become a Vampire and also get access to some decent followers early on as well.

If you have Dragonborn you might go after the various black books


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 6, 2013)

I really dig Dragon Aspect's design.



It's worthy of s/he "who was kin to both wyrm and the races of man."  

But if anyone here has already played the DLC, I want to know... how long does it last? 

More than 60 seconds, I hope.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 6, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> ​


The game doesn't explain all of that. How the fuck am I supposed to know that without consulting a wikia?


strongarm85 said:


> So after playing with Civilian challenge for a while I think I've worked out a coherent Strategy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The fuck? Is it even fun to play this game in civilian mode?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 6, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> The game doesn't explain all of that. How the fuck am I supposed to know that without consulting a wikia?



You just didn't interact enough with the npcs in the Reach.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 6, 2013)

There are quite a few non hostile Native NPCs in the Reach who are clearly Bretons, or at least closely kin to them. Also, the Breton cook in the castle at Markarth explains the difference. 

IMO, "Breton" is a national identity. The Forsworn and other natives deeper in the Reach share a lot of blood with the Bretons, but it's not accurate to call them that. It's kind of the same as saying Austrians and Germans are the exact same race. They have the same blood but a distinct national identity and set of beliefs. So the game treats them like Bretons out of convenience, so they don't have to program an eleventh race. They're basically Bretons with face tattoos in Skyrim.


Here's a good tip, too. Don't you ever - ever - accept anything from either of the two wikis as canon or lore without investigating the sources first. UESP is pretty bad but the ES Wiki is total shit in the lore department. Investigate the actual sources, and if none are listed that should be a red flag. Just ask me. I'm your TES lore guy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Its a challenge. Its intended for those who want a more difficult experience.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 6, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> Here's a good tip, too. Don't you ever - ever - accept anything from either of the two wikis as canon or lore without investigating the sources first. UESP is pretty bad but the ES Wiki is total shit in the lore department. Investigate the actual sources, and if none are listed that should be a red flag. Just ask me. I'm your TES lore guy.



And sometimes they add their personal opinion to it, instead of using nothing more than lore confirmed info.

Like this. 

"During the quest "Alduin's Bane", Alduin tells the Dragonborn, "I am Alduin! First born of Akatosh!". The statement cannot be taken literally; anyone can claim they are a deity or born of a deity."


----------



## Ippy (Jan 6, 2013)

You people still play Skyrim?

I've logged ridiculous hours now.  I'm done.

I don't even want to stick around for Dragonborn...


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice of you to pass by to brag about not playing Skyrim.

'kay, see ya next time. :ignoramus


----------



## Ippy (Jan 6, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Nice of you to pass by to brag about not playing Skyrim.
> 
> 'kay, see ya next time. :ignoramus


I wasn't bragging. 

If I was bragging, I'd make a reference to your PS3 and your inability to still play Dawnguard lol.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 6, 2013)

MMAthematician said:


> You people still play Skyrim?
> 
> I've logged ridiculous hours now.  I'm done.
> 
> I don't even want to stick around for Dragonborn...



Thank you for taking time out of your doubtless fun filled life to tell us that.



Luiz said:


> And sometimes they add their personal opinion to it, instead of using nothing more than lore confirmed info.
> 
> Like this.
> 
> "During the quest "Alduin's Bane", Alduin tells the Dragonborn, "I am Alduin! First born of Akatosh!". The statement cannot be taken literally; anyone can claim they are a deity or born of a deity."




Yeah. That's baseless speculation. It would have been better to impartially mention that older sources and even newer books from the Dragonborn DLC still talk about them as if they're the same entity or two aspects of the same entity, rather than saying "This cannot be taken literally". Yes, it can, if it's true. The problem is it conflicts with other data.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I really dig Dragon Aspect's design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The main Storyline in Dragonborn is not that long. I was able to complete it in a few hours.

That said, I still have a lot of stuff I haven't done yet. If you try to go after everything Dragonborn has to offer you'll spend about 20 to 25 hours.

The land mass added to the game a little bit bigger than Whitefall hold. You don't have a horse with you on Solsthiem though, and there are about 50 locations to visit. While Solsthiem isn't that large, it has a lot of content packed into a small area, and the density of content and the absence of horses make it feel like the area is a lot bigger than it actually is.

Overall its a good deal and worth the money. There are full release games with less content and less stuff to do than Dragonborn.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 6, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> Yeah. That's baseless speculation. It would have been better to impartially mention that older sources and even newer books from the Dragonborn DLC still talk about them as if they're the same entity or two aspects of the same entity, rather than saying "This cannot be taken literally". Yes, it can, if it's true. The problem is it conflicts with other data.



The newer books? After Alduin finally made his debut in TES, his identity should've been made crystal clear.

I don't see a good reason to keep it ambiguous at this point.



strongarm85 said:


> The main Storyline in Dragonborn is not that long. I was able to complete it in a few hours.
> 
> That said, I still have a lot of stuff I haven't done yet. If you try to go after everything Dragonborn has to offer you'll spend about 20 to 25 hours.
> 
> ...



My bad, I didn't make it clear in the other post. I was referring to the Dragon Aspect shout.  

How long does it stay activated?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've only used it a couple of times, and I only used it once with all three words. It felt like it lasted for 2 minutes.

When the fight with Miraak started I used it right at the start, and then he used right after I did. It was like we were both powering up Super Saiyans.

Miraak is kind of a battle mage. If I wasn't wearing a full set of legendary Daedric armor it have been a closer fight, but +Enchanting +Black Smithing is pretty overpowered even on Master Difficulty.

In a "no trade skills" (no Alchemy, Blacksmithing, and Enchanting) he would have been hard.

EDIT: I love how you can enable chrome to "search" to do a Google search for misspelled words. Even though Chrome still says that Miraak is a misspelled word because it isn't in the spellchecker wordbank, it did find the correct spelling of the name "Miraak" for me when I tried to spell it with 1 a instead of 2.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 6, 2013)

One more thing. Does it actually give your Shouts a great boost?

I reckon that Fire Breath's standard damage output could barely scratch the HP of any dragon.

And I want to know if it changes the appearance of the Shouts as well.  Making the flames from Fire Breath look brighter and more intense, for an example.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 6, 2013)

My Unrelenting Force Shout gave Miraak a hell of wallop, but I'm not sure how how much of that was from Dragon Aspect, or how much of that was caused by the upgrade I received unrelenting force which increases the damage it does.

The upgrade to fire breath doesn't flame Wyrm from the ashes of the people you kill with Fire Breath after the upgrade. It has to be a kill shot though.

The Frost Breath additionally adds the effects of Ice Form to targets hit by your ice breath.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 6, 2013)

Unrelenting Force doesn't really count, as it can only cause fall damage.

But Dragon Aspect + Storm Call should be epicly powerful.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Actually upgraded Unrelenting Force causes damage when it hits people. It can even turn weaker enemies into piles of ash when it hits them now.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca3lGbKUcHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 7, 2013)

im still serving the emprah in aurelia with the bloody magpies, Lord General Freddie Mercury, BroFlagg and Starscream the Inherithor

anyway im still updating my mods, thus someone managed to port this baby from Oblivion to Skyrim


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 7, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Sweet! The next expansion could be part of Hammerfell!



I thought I read somewhere that the redguard license had expire back in 07 I could be wrong tho.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 7, 2013)

Majni: "There is one more thing... *Since the days of the Great Hunt*, our pack has kept a set of rings, blessed by Lord Hircine himself."

So that group of werewolves in Dragonborn have been around for a very long time.

Maybe it's true that the werewolf shares a similar kind of immortality to what the vampires enjoy. Either that, or he was talking about generations of keepers of those rings.



strongarm85 said:


> Sweet! The next expansion could be part of Hammerfell!



As usual, Peter Hines does his job as an employee of the company, which is...

To never say anything.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 8, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Majni: "There is one more thing... *Since the days of the Great Hunt*, our pack has kept a set of rings, blessed by Lord Hircine himself."
> 
> So that group of werewolves in Dragonborn have been around for a very long time.
> 
> ...



it would be funny to see aela in TE6 still young and talking about her days with the dragonborn


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 8, 2013)

You guys may find this pretty interesting...




DeathScream said:


> it would be funny to see aela in TE6 still young and talking about her days with the dragonborn



I look forward to whatever references will be made about the Dragonborn in TES6.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd like to see Babette still alive. After all, given her age, she was alive well before the Oblivion crisis


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 8, 2013)

Luiz said:


> You guys may find this pretty interesting...



The part about how Orcs don't worship Malacath and then name what amounts to an alternate name for him is hilarious.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 8, 2013)

I find it funnier that they worship Boethiah's poop.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 8, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> im still serving the emprah in aurelia with the bloody magpies, Lord General Freddie Mercury, BroFlagg and Starscream the Inherithor
> 
> anyway im still updating my mods, thus someone managed to port this baby from Oblivion to Skyrim
> 
> ...



congratulation for not making a barbie character.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6TgkQ7Us7vY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5QeAkTn0DY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 9, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> congratulation for not making a barbie character.



in fact my skyrim is dead until i finish up the w40k pack thus space marine multiplayer

and this isn't my character, its a screenshot took from the guy who host him at loverslab


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T7IHXLyp-64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 9, 2013)

Say, how much is considered a lot for a Skyrim save file?

Some of mine have reached 10 MB and I fear those might stop working as smoothly as they have in the future.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 9, 2013)

Is that all? I easily have double that lol


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 9, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Say, how much is considered a lot for a Skyrim save file?
> 
> Some of mine have reached 10 MB and I fear those might stop working as smoothly as they have in the future.


if you have the PS3 version then your are fucked.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 9, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> if you have the PS3 version then your are fucked.



No one's ever succeeded in dragging me into a console debate... 

...and they never will.


----------



## Burke (Jan 10, 2013)

i think bethesda needs to stop working with jason marsden
because jason marsden can only do the jason marsden voice
and when you give him dozens of characters
you end up with dozens of jason marsdens


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 10, 2013)

Whoever it is you're referring to, the same could be said about most voice actors in Skyrim except for those who only voiced one character like Ulfric, Karliah, Brynjolf, etc...


----------



## Burke (Jan 10, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Whoever it is you're referring to, the same could be said about most voice actors in Skyrim except for those who only voiced one character like Ulfric, Karliah, Brynjolf, etc...



Just look him up, trust me, youll realize that hes THAT guy.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 10, 2013)

great race menu mod


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAaIJphCto0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 10, 2013)

@St. Burke - that guy was was overused, but so was Jim Cummings. That one makes me especially sad. I know the man has range but every voice he did in Skyrim was the same. Literally the same voice over and over - like an older, chain smoking Tigger.

@Linkdarkside - If you don't change your sig sometime soon, I'm going to masturbate publicly.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 10, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> @St. Burke - that guy was was overused, but so was Jim Cummings. That one makes me especially sad. I know the man has range but every voice he did in Skyrim was the same. Literally the same voice over and over - like an older, chain smoking Tigger.



beth doesn't have balls to call Steve Fucking McNeil, Mark Motherfucking Strong, Steve Blum, The Dobson Brothers(mainly Paul Dobson), Tim Curry and Fred Tatasciore

it would be awesome to see Talos or a certain daedric prince of order with this voice

[YOUTUBE]h67JpMyrOVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 11, 2013)

Michael Gough takes this. Look at his list:

Acolyte Jenssen, Alvor, Arnskar Ember-Master, Balgruuf the Greater, Barknar, Beirand, Belrand, Bersi Honey-Hand, Bolund, Brunwulf Free-Winter, Calder, Falk Firebeard, Filnjar, Fultheim the Fearless, Gjalund Salt-Sage, Golldir, Gorm, Hadring, Hafnar Ice-Fist, Heimskr, Hjorunn, Hod, Hunroor, Jon Battle-Born, Jorn, Kjar, Kjeld, Korir, Kraldar, Kust, Kyr, Lodvar, Lortheim, Lucky Lorenz, Odar, Oengul War-Anvil, Ogmund, Pactur, Phantom, Ralof, Rargal Thrallmaster, Rissing, Roggi Knot-Beard, Roggvir, Skaggi Scar-Face, Skulvar Sable-Hilt, Sond, Svaknir, Talsgar the Wanderer, Thalmor Prisoner, Thjollod, Thongvor Silver-Blood, Thonnir, Thorek, Thorgar, Torkild the Fearsome, Ulfgar the Unending, Vekel the Man, Viding, Vigilant Tolan, Vilkas, Vilod, Vipir the Fleet, Vulwulf Snow-Shod, Wilhelm


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Michael Gough takes this. Look at his list:
> 
> Acolyte Jenssen, Alvor, Arnskar Ember-Master, Balgruuf the Greater, Barknar, Beirand, Belrand, Bersi Honey-Hand, Bolund, Brunwulf Free-Winter, Calder, Falk Firebeard, Filnjar, Fultheim the Fearless, Gjalund Salt-Sage, Golldir, Gorm, Hadring, Hafnar Ice-Fist, Heimskr, Hjorunn, Hod, Hunroor, Jon Battle-Born, Jorn, Kjar, Kjeld, Korir, Kraldar, Kust, Kyr, Lodvar, Lortheim, Lucky Lorenz, Odar, Oengul War-Anvil, Ogmund, Pactur, Phantom, Ralof, Rargal Thrallmaster, Rissing, Roggi Knot-Beard, Roggvir, Skaggi Scar-Face, Skulvar Sable-Hilt, Sond, Svaknir, Talsgar the Wanderer, Thalmor Prisoner, Thjollod, Thongvor Silver-Blood, Thonnir, Thorek, Thorgar, Torkild the Fearsome, Ulfgar the Unending, Vekel the Man, Viding, Vigilant Tolan, Vilkas, Vilod, Vipir the Fleet, Vulwulf Snow-Shod, Wilhelm



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmscq4C41xo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Jan 11, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Michael Gough takes this. Look at his list:
> 
> Acolyte Jenssen, Alvor, Arnskar Ember-Master, Balgruuf the Greater, Barknar, Beirand, Belrand, Bersi Honey-Hand, Bolund, Brunwulf Free-Winter, Calder, Falk Firebeard, Filnjar, Fultheim the Fearless, Gjalund Salt-Sage, Golldir, Gorm, Hadring, Hafnar Ice-Fist, Heimskr, Hjorunn, Hod, Hunroor, Jon Battle-Born, Jorn, Kjar, Kjeld, Korir, Kraldar, Kust, Kyr, Lodvar, Lortheim, Lucky Lorenz, Odar, Oengul War-Anvil, Ogmund, Pactur, Phantom, Ralof, Rargal Thrallmaster, Rissing, Roggi Knot-Beard, Roggvir, Skaggi Scar-Face, Skulvar Sable-Hilt, Sond, Svaknir, Talsgar the Wanderer, Thalmor Prisoner, Thjollod, Thongvor Silver-Blood, Thonnir, Thorek, Thorgar, Torkild the Fearsome, Ulfgar the Unending, Vekel the Man, Viding, Vigilant Tolan, Vilkas, Vilod, Vipir the Fleet, Vulwulf Snow-Shod, Wilhelm



When I looked him up I thought you were referring to Alfred of the earlier Batman movies


----------



## Kahvehane (Jan 11, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Whoever it is you're referring to, the same could be said about most voice actors in Skyrim except for those who only voiced one character like Ulfric, Karliah, Brynjolf, etc...



He's the one with the most generic voice in the game. He voices Onmund, Shadr, Eltrys, Sven, Mikael, etc.

On the other hand, he also does the best version of "The Age of Aggression/Oppression", if in fact that is his singing voice.


The guy who does Nazir also narrates the show _How the Universe Works_. I know this because I was flipping through channels one day and suddenly became very confused, thinking that I had somehow left the PS3 on and that the TV had switched the input for the sound system arbitrarily.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 11, 2013)

Kahvehane said:


> He's the one with the most generic voice in the game. He voices Onmund, Shadr, Eltrys, Sven, Mikael, etc.
> 
> On the other hand, he also does the best version of "The Age of Aggression/Oppression", if in fact that is his singing voice.
> 
> ...



and he's also voices THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE DAAAAAAAAAWG Ladies and Gentleman!

and yeah bethesda lazy fuckwits delayed dragonborn release to next week due to some...... errors


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 11, 2013)

Hines on Twitter.
________________________
@DCDeacon when can we be expecting dragonborn on ps3 i'm so tired of this whole mess.

@Kyle_lobcity will get you a release date as soon as I can.

@DCDeacon surely we deserve a bit more than that don't you think? That's the same answer we were getting for dawnguard. Look at how that went..

@Kyle_lobcity no, we said we were still working on Dawnguard. We have commited to Dragonborn release. Just haven't announced date yet.
_______________________


Well, what a dick. 

You know, I should just fight against the addiction, save whatever dignity is left and ditch these DLCs instead of continuing to be the clown in this show.

But I most likely can't. I hope others will, though. Low sales would be delicious news.




Kahvehane said:


> He's the one with the most generic voice in the game. He voices Onmund, Shadr, Eltrys, Sven, Mikael, etc.
> 
> On the other hand, he also does the best version of "The Age of Aggression/Oppression", if in fact that is his singing voice.



I don't know, I have a hard time deciding between him and Lisette from Solitude.

Except for when it's Tale of the Tongues. She sings that one best.

And speaking of that song, I don't understand why the lyrics only mention the ancient heroes trio if it's supposed to be about the Dragonborn.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jan 11, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Except for when it's Tale of the Tongues. She sings that one best.
> 
> And speaking of that song, I don't understand why the lyrics only mention the ancient heroes trio if it's supposed to be about the Dragonborn.



It isn't supposed to be about the Dragonborn, actually. It's about the first battle  fought between Alduin and the Nord Tongues - the one where they sent him through time with the Elder Scroll.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 11, 2013)

I can understand Pete Hines' frustration on the matter, as he's being constantly bombarded with questions, but the tone with which he tends to respond makes him seem like a real dick. As Bethesda's official PR, he ought to be a bit more professional, I say.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 11, 2013)

Kahvehane said:


> It isn't supposed to be about the Dragonborn, actually. It's about the first battle  fought between Alduin and the Nord Tongues - the one where they sent him through time with the Elder Scroll.



That's a very good guess, but the bard usually announces the song saying "This next song goes out to the Dragonborn, the savior of Skyrim".


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 11, 2013)

None of the bards can touch Malukah:


----------



## Alicia (Jan 11, 2013)

Didn't realize Pilaf's username comes from Dragon Ball when I started to watch the series today 



Just look at that cute little fucker


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7kZVH849Eo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Pilaf (Jan 12, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> Didn't realize Pilaf's username comes from Dragon Ball when I started to watch the series today
> 
> 
> 
> Just look at that cute little fucker



KNEEL before your future emperor, boy.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 12, 2013)

repped


----------



## Alicia (Jan 12, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> KNEEL before your future emperor, boy.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 12, 2013)

Someone posted  about Jygallag over at the official boards. This makes more sense if you played Shivering Isles and know who Jygallag is.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2013)

I was playing Dragonborn and Neloth referred to the Nerevarine as male. Is that canon?


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 13, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> I was playing Dragonborn and Neloth referred to the Nerevarine as male. Is that canon?



Neloth is thousands of years old and possibly senile and insane. He might remember the Nerevarine as male, but there is no canon race or gender for the player characters of previous games.

Hell, it's possible he may be getting the Nerevarine confused with Nerevar himself. If he's anywhere near Divayth Fyr's age he would have been alive to interact with both of them.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ipa6mVwqPuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds to me like they need to populate the map with more NPCs and quests.


----------



## Muk (Jan 15, 2013)

i turned on war in skyrim civil unrest and sided with the imperials

god is is fun to see 20 or more npcs going to smash each other's head
and they all have some spells like familiars/summons

so much action


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 15, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> I was playing Dragonborn and Neloth referred to the Nerevarine as male. Is that canon?



Was he talking about Nerevar or the Nerevarine?


Also,any new news about Dragonborn on the PC?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 15, 2013)

I just like to say that it sucked having to start all the way back because I killed certain people


----------



## soulnova (Jan 15, 2013)

My Khajiit tribute to my cat has been flipping the finger to the main quests after arriving to Whiterun.  Going around doing misc quests and overall killing everything that moves in the wild. My cat would be so proud.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 15, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> I just like to say that it sucked having to start all the way back because I killed certain people


that why i dont like to kill named NPC unless a quest require it.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 15, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> I just like to say that it sucked having to start all the way back because I killed certain people



Why would you even do that? I mean the game's gonna glitch even more.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 15, 2013)

Ciupy said:


> Also,any new news about Dragonborn on the PC?



Apparently, it will only come out when the PS3 version is ready so that they'll be released at the same time.

In other words...you will have a taste of what we went through last year. 



soulnova said:


> My Khajiit tribute to my cat has been flipping the finger to the main quests after arriving to Whiterun.



I'll never understand why some people seem to be proud of that.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Alicia (Jan 16, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Apparently, it will only come out when the PS3 version is ready so that they'll be released at the same time.
> 
> In other words...you will have a taste of what we went through last year.
> 
> ...



I have too with my third character, a high elf and heavily based on destruction magic. I have already finished the college of winterhold questline and become arc-mage when I'm just barely lvl 10. 

While I still have to fetch that dragonstone tablet for faerengar (spelling?)


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 16, 2013)

Just upgraded to Maxed out Stalhrim armor. 

I've 1467 Armor Rating
+62 Health
+31% Health Regen
+80% One Handed Damage
+80% Blocking Damage
+74% Fire Resist
+74% Shock Resist
+46% Frost Resist (+96% with Racial)
+25% Magic Resist
+40% Archery Damage
+40% Lockpicking (It was either that or magic)

My Stalhrim sword does 231 base damage and absorbs 20 Health and 25 Stamina on hit.

If my understanding of resistances is correct, I take hits from Fire and Sparks spells at 1% damage, Frost at 0 damage, so I can basically not give a darn if someone is trying to attack me with magic.

I'm currently at level 59 and I'm just looking to max out. At this point I should be ready to take on the toughest enemies in the game, I just need to skill up.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 16, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Just upgraded to Maxed out Stalhrim armor.
> 
> I've 1467 Armor Rating
> +62 Health
> ...


ok what sorceries did you commit to do this


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 16, 2013)

Early January, my ass


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 16, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> ok what sorceries did you commit to do this


abused alchemy potion and enchantments ,that my guess but armor max out at a certain level,


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 16, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> ok what sorceries did you commit to do this



100 Blacksmithing 100 Enchantment.

So first step was enchant smithing clothes, gloves, ring, and necklace. Maxed out the highest those enchantments can be per piece is 25%. So combined that is +100% Blacksmithing.

I also used a Blacksmithing Elixer +50% additional Smithing for 30 seconds. I drank the potion and upgraded all 6 pieces very quickly before it could wear off.

At 100 Enchantment you can get the top perk, which gives

The Top Perk in Enchantment lets you put 2 Enchantments on each item.

Stalhrim has very similar base stats to Ebony and Deadric armor, but it has a special property of increasing the effectiveness of Frost Enchantments by an additional 33%

So after I made my gear I enchanted it.

Ring with +40% Blocking and +37% Shock Resistance
Necklace has +40% One Handed and +37% Fire reistance
Gloves have +40% Blocking and +40% One handed
Boots have +37% Fire and +37% Shock Resistances
Shield has +46% Frost +25% Magic Resist
Helmet has +40% Archery and Lockingpicking (useless really)
Chest Has +62 Health and +31% Health Regen

+80% is the cap on Blocking and One Handed so that's capped.

Resistances cap at 100% but I haven't capped any of them.

Oh, and my Armor Rating would be even higher, but the Stalhrim shield is only classified as Light Armor, so it's slightly weaker than a Deadric Shield would be.

None of this even includes other perks and abilities gained though all the different quests lines I've done, so in total my character is even more powerful. I still have some skills that need to be maxed out. Since you can re-spec perks in Dragonborn, can spend a few of my saved up dragonsouls and change play-styles completely, so in the future I'll probably make some Magic Armor to get various spells up. You can actually reduce spell costs by 100% for two schools of magic on 1 set of armor.

My sneak attack right now is what is most powerful

231 x 6 = 1386 damage x 3 (on 30% crit chance) = 4158 damage

I'm able to sneak around really well heavy armor on, and most of the time I can sneak up to a target directly while they're facing towards me and get the hit off. The only thing I have to worry about is standing really close to a bright light source, or accidentally bumping into someone. Right now I'm trying to figure out what I want to put my the rest of my perk points into while I level up to 81.

I guess I need to skill up Apothecary some. I haven't put any points into it yet.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 16, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Early January, my ass



More like early June. 

But really, addiction is the only reason why some of us still want these DLCs after waiting for six months in vain last year.

Those who only kind of like Skyrim have already moved on.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 17, 2013)

Its glorious to be a member of the master race 



Lets see your guy's mods


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 17, 2013)

I also have A Quality World Map but it gets cut off.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 17, 2013)

Luiz said:


> More like early June.
> 
> But really, addiction is the only reason why some of us still want these DLCs after waiting for six months in vain last year.
> 
> Those who only kind of like Skyrim have already moved on.



I'm more excited about Fallout 4 than DLC for PS3.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 17, 2013)

Adding 2 SS's from a mod i JUST found/added. Was really looking for something like this, as it compares to the "my museum" mod from Obliv.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Just chillaxin' in my new area, planning what armor sets im putting where 





*Spoiler*: __ 




The view from the throne




And there's also a cple siderooms with a dwemer-style forge, enchanting table, labled storage chests, ect.


----------



## Gino (Jan 17, 2013)

I suck at taking screenshots.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 17, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Its glorious to be a member of the master race
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see your guy's mods



If I were a member of the master race... I'd never put those anti-lore abominations in my game.

But I would use that mod that makes the enviroment look more realistic.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 17, 2013)

At least I have Dragonborn Mr. PC master race.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2013)

Am I weird for playing the game without any sort of mods ever since release?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 17, 2013)

No, there are a lot of things to do just in the base game. I still haven't done everything there is to do in just the base game yet.

The additional content from DLC and Mods are mostly just a way to add more things to do.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 17, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> At least I have Dragonborn Mr. PC master race.



Id rather wait a month or so for a new DLC, rather then be without the ability to customize the game and add my own content as i see fit


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 17, 2013)

One month? How adorable. 

You forget that they'll only release Dragonborn for the PC when the PS3 version is ready. 

I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 17, 2013)

People put some godawful, shitty mods in their games don't they? I fail to see what's beautiful or superior about that garbage. Doesn't suit the setting one little bit for one.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 17, 2013)

well I see the only way to make peace with it is to have skyrim in the console, and to have skyrim on the PC, and now that I mention that I should get myself skyrim in the PC and some gamer pc


----------



## Alicia (Jan 17, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> People put some godawful, shitty mods in their games don't they? I fail to see what's beautiful or superior about that garbage. Doesn't suit the setting one little bit for one.



exactly. I'm okay with it if it's just temporary for the lulz, like the macho man mod.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 17, 2013)

Some people just like lore unfriendly mods *shrug*. Don't see why it's a big deal.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 17, 2013)

well 90% of my mods are lore friendly, minus dwarven rifles, Dwarven power armor, SEIBAAAAAAAAAH follower + ecalibaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa and calibaaarn(its only for her, and thank khorne that she's isn't overpowered), and Jojjo's Arthas/LichKing Armor + Frostmourne Pack and Silverlight Armor

here's my actual mod list


```
Update.esm
ApachiiHair.esm
ApachiiHairFemales.esm
HearthFires.esm
Dawnguard.esm
moonpath.esm
RaceCompatibility.esm
OrientalRace.esm
ZazimelDrow.esm
Omegared99-Compilation.esm
mannyBlackRock.esm
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Main.esm
hothtrooper44_ArmorCompilation.esm
ClimatesOfTamriel.esm
SPIKE.esm
ApachiiHairMales.esm
Immersive Weapons.esp
ASIS.esp
ASIS-Dependency.esp
ApachiiHelmetWigs.esp
UFO - Ultimate Follower Overhaul.esp
UFO - AllwaysDrawWeapons.esp
UFO - Dawnguard AddOn.esp
Unofficial Skyrim Patch.esp
Unofficial Dawnguard Patch.esp
Unofficial Hearthfire Patch.esp
1nivWICCloaks.esp
DeadlyAela.esp
BetterHousecarls.esp
BetterAhtar.esp
BetterAnnekke.esp
BetterKarliah.esp
BetterLisette.esp
BetterFaralda.esp
BetterOrcs.esp
BetterSenna.esp
Cass.esp
BetterAranea.esp
Eighteen.esp
Elesia.esp
ElisifTheFair.esp
Illia.esp
Basvanbeu MuscleTextureChanger with Navetsea set.esp
AK- Boethiah Alternate.esp
BlackSacramentArmor.esp
CerwidenCompanion.esp
City Forest and Landscape V2 trees whiterun light fix.esp
CityForestV2_6.esp
BetterDraugrArmor.esp
Cloaks.esp
DaedricCrossbow.esp
daedric_phelm.esp
darksidersmask.esp
DawnguardDawnbreaker_HolyFireEd.esp
dD - Enhanced Blood Main.esp
dD - Realistic Ragdoll Force - Realistic.esp
Dread Knight Weapon Set.esp
DSpSoB.esp
Dwarven War Cross Bow.esp
DwarvenPowerArmor.esp
DwarvenRifle.esp
Dwemer Goggles & Scouter.esp
FollowerSaber.esp
FollowerWander2.esp
Frostmourne.esp
GrimReaperHoods.esp
Headtracking.esp
HeaterShield.esp
Hothtrooper44HelmetFix.esp
imp_helm_st.esp
InquisitorHat.esp
LB_GroveMatronStaff.esp
LPotD Armor.esp
LpotDHorse.esp
mancika_templarset.esp
Mannequin.esp
Insanity's Dragonbane.esp
Masters of Death - Sicarius Armor (Standalone).esp
Matys Mithril armor Enhanced.esp
MidasSkyrim.esp
Jojjos Warglaives.esp
moonpath_questdata.esp
Moria.esp
Omegared99-Compilation-NPC Plugin.esp
JoOsSkyrimKnightlyArmory.esp
Omegared99-WeaponSets.esp
Omegared99HelmetFix.esp
Oraezetest.esp
isilnarsil.esp
Realistic Running Speed.esp
royal_daedric.esp
Saber.esp
WATER.esp
FNISspells.esp
Shadow Striping Fix.esp
Silverlight Armor.esp
sneLeonaHeidern.esp
geralt_ravenarmor_v02b.esp
tbmChrysamere.esp
theRoadstrokersRoyalElvenSet.esp
Thor.esp
ThunderHammer.esp
Tools of Kagrenac.esp
training dummies.esp
Tribunal Robes by Zairaam.esp
Ulfric.esp
warmagearmor.esp
Ralof.esp
SoS - The Dungeons.esp
spellbreaker_150.esp
ShowRaceMenuAlternative.esp
GDRangerArmor.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - 2x Brighter.esp
Lanterns Of Skyrim - All In One - Climates of Tamriel - lvl-2.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dawnguard-Patch.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-VanillaNights-Lvl-2.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Dungeons-Hardcore.esp
ClimatesOfTamriel-Interiors-Warm.esp
WetandCold.esp
zz_GDRAHoods.esp
DK_Armor_By_Hothtrooper44.esp
immersiveArmorsLightDragonhide.esp
EnhancedLightsandFX.esp
RaceMenu.esp
RaceMenuPlugin.esp
DeadlyDragons.esp
Dr_Bandolier.esp
DragonBoneEbonsteel.esp
StaticMeshImprovementMod.esp
AoD - FullPlate.esp
The Dance of Death - Dawnguard Edition.esp
SkyUI.esp
RazorPlateArmorMask.esp
```
here's some random screens, including serana the vampire hunter

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LZhsstWPe8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jan 18, 2013)

Still no DB huh? lol.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 18, 2013)

It will be released early *next* year.


----------



## Gino (Jan 18, 2013)

People telling other people how they should play their game.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 18, 2013)

and bethesda once again Went bonkers thx to the ecksbawkes players and M$ contract


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 18, 2013)

Some one need to make a Ben 10 mod where we 
can transform to a alien form.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 18, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> Some one need to make a Ben 10 where we can to a alien form.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 18, 2013)

Ben Tennyson said:


> Some one need to make a Ben 10 mod where we
> can transform to a alien form.





This guy


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 18, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Some people just like lore unfriendly mods *shrug*. Don't see why it's a big deal.





Ben Tennyson said:


> Some one need to make a Ben 10 mod where we
> can transform to a alien form.



There's your answer, son.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Jan 18, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> This guy


----------



## Alicia (Jan 18, 2013)

no, not hatin'.... just, you know.....SON-I-AM-DISSAPOINT'd


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 18, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> and bethesda once again Went bonkers thx to the ecksbawkes players and M$ contract


----------



## Moon Fang (Jan 18, 2013)

February is looking to be a good month. Dragonborn, Storm 3 demo plus ill be getting Storm 3 earlier.


----------



## neko-sennin (Jan 18, 2013)

'Bout damn time they solved the icing problem. 

Now I can finally see Solstheim without dual-booting my computer for Morrowind mods. 

(And yes, someday I would love to play Morrowind, but first I need to fix some hardware issues before I can get that project. Virtual Box, maybe?  )


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2013)

So wait .........most of you guys are PC Skyrim players?

Damn now I don't know where to get info on how to activate the quests again


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Pilaf (Jan 19, 2013)

Gino said:


> People telling other people how they should play their game.



Give me an exact quote on that.

Telling someone they're stupid isn't the same as forcing them to be like you. If their little feelings can't handle it, it's not my problem.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 19, 2013)

I've already stored a shit ton of dragon bones for when Dawnguard is available and I can create dem weapons.


----------



## Gino (Jan 19, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> Give me an exact quote on that.
> 
> Telling someone they're stupid isn't the same as forcing them to be like you. If their little feelings can't handle it, it's not my problem.



Shut yo ass up I talking about folks in general.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 20, 2013)

You know, I'm more interested in Dawnguard than Dragonborn.

It doesn't seem like much happens in DB.

Go to Solstheim, ask about Miraak, look for Miraak, kill Miraak, kthnxbai.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 20, 2013)

So I the entire game of Skyrim.

find out you're DB, find an EScroll, kill Alduin, khaltyourunderarrest.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 20, 2013)

More like find out you're DB, meet the Greybeards, witness a dragon resurrection with Delphine, infiltrate the Thalmor party, find Alduin's Wall, Talk to Paarthurnax, find the Elder Scroll, capture Odahviing, go to Sovngarde, kill Alduin. 


I've taken a look at the Dragonborn questline and it seems boringly simple. =\

Sure, you do a few things before fighting Miraak but it's crap like cleansing the All-Maker stones or freeing the villagers from his power.

It seems that the only interesting part of the questline is its very end.

There isn't a cool build up that leads to it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 20, 2013)

I heard that the DLC is finally coming to PS3. With this, can I go ahead and buy Skyrim? Assuming that the PS3 version is, for the most part, fixed?


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 20, 2013)

Well, there are no major issues with mine. It ocasionally freezes, but not too often.

And the best part is, no lagging.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 20, 2013)

Luiz said:


> You know, I'm more interested in Dawnguard than Dragonborn.
> 
> It doesn't seem like much happens in DB.
> 
> Go to Solstheim, ask about Miraak, look for Miraak, kill Miraak, kthnxbai.



Actually its...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Get attacked by Dragon Cultist, Go to Solstheim, Ask about Miraak, Look for Miraak, Go to Apocrapha to find Miraak, Get owned by Miraak, Learn a two new Dragon Shout that that powers you up like a Super Saiyen Transformation so that you can fight Miraak on even ground, have a final confrontation with Miraak at the top of a massive spire, Kill Miraak.




The main questlines are better in Dawnguard, and there are a few new side dungeons added in, and Dragonbone Weapons are arguably the best in the game.

In terms of equipment, Dragonbone has higher base defense and base damage per hit, but are slightly heavier and take slightly longer to swing than Deadric weapons.

Daedric is slightly better than Stalhrim in terms of base and upgraded numbers armor rating and weapon damage. So if you want to use frost enchantments on your gear, Stalhrim is a good way to go.

Stalhrim is better than Ebony in terms of base numbers on gear, but has the advantage of making all frost enchantments 1/3 more powerful.


----------



## Gino (Jan 20, 2013)

Man you spoiling muthafucks.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 20, 2013)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> I heard that the DLC is finally coming to PS3. With this, can I go ahead and buy Skyrim? Assuming that the PS3 version is, for the most part, fixed?



I'd say go ahead, the PS3 version has been working well for a while now. The base game alone has enough content to keep you playing the game for a couple months. I bought Skyrim in November and played just the base game on my 360 verison for about 200 hours before I bought Dawnguard, and it was available to buy the day I got it.

However, I have heard that Zenimax is planning to release a Game of the Year edition of Skyrim soon. I'm pretty sure they were just waiting to get all of the expansion working on PS3 before they put it out. The Game of the Year Edition will retail for $60 and come with Dawnguard and Dragonborn.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 20, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Actually its...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Have you noticed how most of what you said is the same as my post? 



> In terms of equipment, Dragonbone has higher base defense and base damage per hit, but are slightly heavier and take slightly longer to swing than Deadric weapons.



You mean significantly slower?

Meh, even if that's the case I'm tired of having all my characters using daedric weapons.



Gino said:


> Man you spoiling muthafucks.



Too late, bro.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 20, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Have you noticed how most of what you said is the same as my post?



Yeah, Solsthiem itself is the main attraction in Dragonborn. There is a lot of to do and explore in Dragonborn.


----------



## Kahvehane (Jan 21, 2013)

Luiz said:


> You know, I'm more interested in Dawnguard than Dragonborn.
> 
> It doesn't seem like much happens in DB.
> 
> Go to Solstheim, ask about Miraak, look for Miraak, kill Miraak, kthnxbai.



For me it's about being back in a familiar locale. I just wish we could return to Vvardenfall... or what's left of it.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 21, 2013)

Has anybody read or heard about the general story/plot of ESO?

Is it going to continue the story of the empire vs Ad, or set apart from the single player games?

Just curious, as id love to be able to start some major-league elf pruning..


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 22, 2013)

Peter Hines ignoring me on Twitter while he replies to everyone else. Probably pissed because I said that I hope they pay for the whole disregard with low sales.

Oh well.

Now, some awesome gifs.

[SP][/SP]


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Peter Hines ignoring me on Twitter while he replies to everyone else. Probably pissed because I said that I hope they pay for the whole disregard with low sales.
> 
> Oh well.



Well, why should he respond if you act like a dick?


----------



## The World (Jan 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jNT5cMwxw0[/YOUTUBE]

Makes me want to play a thief.

I wonder if he's a Breton.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 22, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Well, why should he respond if you act like a dick?



Being consistent. 

I've seen him reply to people who were dicks in previous messages. 

And our anger was more than justified.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

In semi-related news:


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 22, 2013)

Signed up at the speed of light .


----------



## Frostman (Jan 22, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Has anybody read or heard about the general story/plot of ESO?
> 
> Is it going to continue the story of the empire vs Ad, or set apart from the single player games?
> 
> Just curious, as id love to be able to start some major-league elf pruning..



From what ive heard. Its waaaaaaaay in the past.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 22, 2013)

I signed up as well.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 22, 2013)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jNT5cMwxw0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Makes me want to play a thief.
> 
> I wonder if he's a Breton.



He's a Nightblade Witch-man from High Rock.

So yes. 

And yes, those Werewolves are undead. That's what happens when Mannimarco teams up with the Daedra. Also, the Imperials keep those as pets. Good luck with that.




Wolfarus said:


> Has anybody read or heard about the general story/plot of ESO?
> 
> Is it going to continue the story of the empire vs Ad, or set apart from the single player games?
> 
> Just curious, as id love to be able to start some major-league elf pruning..




TES: O Takes place roughly 1000 years before the events of Skyrim and 800 years before the events of previous TES games. It takes place between the end of the Cyrodiil Dynasty and the birth of Talos. 

The Imperial province is ran by Daedra worshipers, so three alliances form around the outer edges of Tamriel to put a stop to them and win back the throne for the forces of good.

The Aldmeri Dominion consists of Khajiit, High Elves and Wood Elves.

The Daggerfall Covenant consists of Bretons, Orcs and Redguards.

The Ebonheart Pact consists of Nords, Dunmer and Argonians. 

Some of these alliances seem strange, but they were formed to combat the Daedric menace, and earlier when the Akaviri foreigners ran Cyrodiil during a time period known as the Akaviri Potentate. 

This game takes place during a time period where all the provinces are weakened. Morrowind suffered an attack from Akaviri hordes from Kamal a few years prior to this. The Nords summoned the ghost of Wulfharth to help Almalexia drive them off, and the Argonians helped join in as well. That explains the Ebonheart Pact. The other alliances formed in response to this as well as the growing threat from Cyrodiil.

The Imperials are not a playable race because they're all basically brain-washed Chaos marines in this game. Also, PVP takes place in Cyrodiil and a single player character at the time with the highest PVP score is Emperor. You can also collect Elder Scrolls around the province to boost your stats.

Guilds are in the game. Guilds are really their own storyline separate from the main quest. The Fighters Guild is dedicated to fighting Daedra and destroying anchors to Coldharbor. Sorta like destroying Oblivion Gates in TES IV. The Mages' Guild is dedicated to collecting and preserving lore books. The DB and Thieves' Guild are in but are being kept secret.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 22, 2013)

prepare youselves for the massive shitstorm about Boobplate on TESO and people wanting everyone wearing male armos and acting like men, thus the whinning ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wanting no female armor for everybody being lead by Spacebattles members


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 22, 2013)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jNT5cMwxw0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Makes me want to play a thief.
> 
> I wonder if he's a Breton.



That is seriously some of the best cinematic visuals I've seen for a game in quite a while. Holy shit that blew my mind.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 23, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Has anybody read or heard about the general story/plot of ESO?
> 
> Is it going to continue the story of the empire vs Ad, or set apart from the single player games?
> 
> Just curious, as id love to be able to start some major-league elf pruning..



You can read this as sort of an addition to Pelof.

Then primary antagonist appears to be the Daedric Prince Molog Bal and his servants.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 23, 2013)

I've had one dream about my female Imperial warrior as a vampire lord, and another about my werewolf character feeding on enemies to get the perks.

The wait is not going to be an easy one...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 23, 2013)

Being a vampire sucks, it's no fun.

As a werewolf you got to be nearly invincible .


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 23, 2013)

@Pil

Thanks for the info. Since i tend to play nord, guess ill be in ebonheart. As long as it dosnt get too complicated with the pvp rules and whatnot, and im free to pretty much do wtf i want with whomever i want, when i want


----------



## Alicia (Jan 23, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> That is seriously some of the best cinematic visuals I've seen for a game in quite a while. Holy shit that blew my mind.



It's indeed impressive, however, this is far from in-game graphics lol.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 23, 2013)

I really hope Beth is gonna make this game right and not just a jump-on-the-bandwagon product since converting a single player RPG franchise into a MMORPG is not easy.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 23, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> He's a Nightblade Witch-man from High Rock.
> 
> So yes.
> 
> ...



At least the lore sounds interesting.

But that Breton Nightblade..

God damn!


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> He's a Nightblade Witch-man from High Rock.
> 
> So yes.
> 
> ...



So three factions instead of the standard two? That seems cool.

Undead Werewolves as pets? Heh, even cooler.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 23, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> Being a vampire sucks, it's no fun.
> 
> As a werewolf you got to be nearly invincible .



Yeah, the werewolf perks do turn you into the Hulk with black fur.

But they don't really do anything about the 0 armor rating.

Well... At least you can distract enemies that can make quick work of you with the ability to summon fellow werewolves to help you out.


----------



## Alicia (Jan 23, 2013)

I only used it once when I was over-encumbered and the nearest city was Markarth.

I forgot people turn hostile against werewolves and I ended up killing every single guard. 

I now have a bounty of +60k in that hold


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Vampires are insanely fun to play as with the mod Better Vampires as well as Dawnguard.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 23, 2013)

The World said:


> Undead Werewolves as pets? Heh, even cooler.



Not for you..you'll be killing them. The Imperials control them. More specifically, Mannimarco controls them. He's one of three primary antagonists in this game. 

Basically, Cyrodiil is all that remained of the Empire at this point in time. This is pre-Talos and after the Remans and the Akaviri Potentates were all assassinated. The Empire pretty much dissolved. Cyrodiil is "The Empire" but it's not much. However, a powerful family of Battlemages called the Tharns made a pact with Molag Bal to strengthen their forces. Molag Bal is actually trying to merge the two realms of Tamriel and Colharbour into one twisted, evil planet. That's one of the main reasons the three other factions formed. Not only does each faction want the throne for themselves, but they want to wipe out the current government of the Imperials, which is ran by Daedra worshipers.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm really thinking about playing Daggerfall Covenant when this game releases, but I might have characters from all three factions.

Suggestion: When this thread reaches it cap, instead of making a part 3 Skyrim thread, how about we make a general "Elder Scrolls" thread.

We're likely to see even more Skyrim DLC, and we're going to see more people talking about TSO as it gets closer to release, so changing the thread title to a more general TES thread seems like it would be the way to go.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 23, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Peter Hines ignoring me on Twitter while he replies to everyone else. Probably pissed because I said that I hope they pay for the whole disregard with low sales.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> ...


make me an alduin set and that would be my next set, please 


The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jNT5cMwxw0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Makes me want to play a thief.
> 
> I wonder if he's a Breton.





Pilaf said:


> He's a Nightblade Witch-man from High Rock.
> 
> So yes.


The deal is done I'm playing this game and I'm going to be a breton nightblade witch-man, I was thinking of going with the daggerfall covenant (cool races, and cool name) but now it is a fact   


> And yes, those Werewolves are undead. That's what happens when Mannimarco teams up with the Daedra. Also, the Imperials keep those as pets. Good luck with that.


oh lord I'm sooo playing this, like some wise sage from the comments section in youtube said 





> _
> this may be it
> 
> the game that finishes of my social life
> ...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5owocYzSjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 23, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5owocYzSjw[/YOUTUBE]



Lydia the beta tester


looks the comments: oh great, more people complaining about mods DMCA and Boobplates.........


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 23, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> Not for you..you'll be killing them. The Imperials control them. More specifically, Mannimarco controls them. He's one of three primary antagonists in this game.



Meh. If they have the same 0 armor rating, a few blade swings should be enough to kill them shortly.



Blackfeather Dragon said:


> make me an alduin set and that would be my next set, please



I also considered that, but it would have to be much smaller to fit into a sig.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 23, 2013)

Daftvirgin said:


> It's indeed impressive, however, this is far from in-game graphics lol.



That's why I said _cinematic_ visuals, my man.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 23, 2013)

I really need an ultimate house mod for skyrim.

This mod has all the living space you could ask for :

But it lacks enough display capacity for collectors.

This mod has enough display capacity: 

But it's only linked to your HF homes, and they dont have enough living space(even fully completed) for those of us who like to have big harems family's.

And they both lack enough bookshelves to hold every book you can get, for those of us who like to collect books as well


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2013)

By the way, apparently gameplay videos from TESO right now are actually on low graphic settings. I think I understand why they would market their game that way too.

It looks like Zenimax's strategy with TESO is to downplay the hype so for the game as much as possible. SW:TOR is a good example for why. SW:TOR was hyped up pretty big and for a lot of people the and the game could not live up to the hype. They're plan looks to be mimicking WoW's launch.

In spite of the fact that WoW ended up being a much bigger game, it was actually highly overlooked by most people on release. People were actually looking forward to Everquest 2. It was only after WoW's release when people started experimenting and playing with the game that it took off.

There are going to be classes in the game, but you can still use, the other skills in the game and not be restricted by your class. So you can be a mage and use Heavy Armor, just like in other TES games.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 24, 2013)

Assuming i get ESO, im going with my tried-and-true ES play mechanic:

Find and equip the heaviest armor i can get/make, and the sharpiest, pokey-ist bit of metal, and just run at people screaming obscenities about their parentage and choice of wardrobe.

Then slashy-slash and stabby-stab until it stops being funny and/or they stop moving. 

And i think i found the mods i need to make my ultimate skyrim home


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 24, 2013)

You know, there are a few things that rustle my jimmies when I see them.

People who wear unmatching armor. Like Daedric armor with iron gauntlets and elven boots.

People who wear a dragon priest mask all the time. There isn't a more effective way to ruin your character's appearance.

But worst of all... making a black haired Altmer. That's just lore defying.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't stand wearing helmets in any of my games. Luckily Skyrim has a mod that removes the helmet when your not in battle.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 24, 2013)

Really? There isn't any helmet you find at least decent?


----------



## Frostman (Jan 24, 2013)

They take the personality out of the character. It makes you look like a walking set of armor instead of a person. If i am to wear a helmet, the face would have to be viable.

Now that i think about it. I doesn't make sense to wear a helmet in a city. Or a non combat zone.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2013)

I usually put on normal clothing while walking around in the city that my house is in unless I'm buying stuff from a shop, in which case I put on the Thieve's hood.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 24, 2013)

I never got the lengths that some people go to "rp" in a single-player game.

The npc's are not going to care what you wear, or where you wear it. Or how you act or what you do (outside of pre-set game mechanics, of course) Now an MMO game at least has the excuse of person-to-person interaction, so in that setting some rp'ing or being in-character has some validity to it..


----------



## Gino (Jan 24, 2013)

Wear armor in the city,Wear armor when I sleep,Wear armor in the bath don't give fuck protect yourself at all times.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> I never got the lengths that some people go to "rp" in a single-player game.


I find it enjoyable to do some RP things in single player games like with the clothing as I mentioned earlier but I don't go to extreme levels.

Have any of you ever married Ysolda and then done the Night to Remember quest? It gets really awkward. Even more so if you have adopted kids.


----------



## Frostman (Jan 24, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> I never got the lengths that some people go to "rp" in a single-player game.
> 
> The npc's are not going to care what you wear, or where you wear it. Or how you act or what you do (outside of pre-set game mechanics, of course) Now an MMO game at least has the excuse of person-to-person interaction, so in that setting some rp'ing or being in-character has some validity to it..



Nobody rps in MMOs. MMOs are all about stats and loot. A game like skyrim and its open worldliness is all about immersions. The deeper you get into it the better it become. Thats why some people holler blasphemy when you violate lore.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 24, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I find it enjoyable to do some RP things in single player games like with the clothing as I mentioned earlier but I don't go to extreme levels.
> 
> Have any of you ever married Ysolda and then done the Night to Remember quest? It gets really awkward. Even more so if you have adopted kids.



I did but whats so awkward?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 24, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I did but whats so awkward?


Well while you were extremely shitfaced you went into your house and got a wedding ring from your wife so that you could marry someone else but didn't pay for it. She acts as if you're not married for the sake of the quest but its extremely immersion breaking.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 24, 2013)

Luiz said:


> But worst of all... making a black haired Altmer. That's just lore defying.



Some of the default heads for Altmer in the first three TES games had black hair. I see no reason why an Altmer can't. There's no lore at all about elven hair color. You see more colors among some subraces, like more red-haired Dunmer, but that's all.



Frostman said:


> Nobody rps in MMOs. MMOs are all about stats and loot. A game like skyrim and its open worldliness is all about immersions. The deeper you get into it the better it become. Thats why some people holler blasphemy when you violate lore.



There's at least one RP server on all major MMOs, even WOW. I'm sure there will be on on TESO, too. 

But fuck that. I just wanna kill things and read books.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jan 24, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Well while you were extremely shitfaced you went into your house and got a wedding ring from your wife so that you could marry someone else but didn't pay for it. She acts as if you're not married for the sake of the quest but its extremely immersion breaking.



I see now I want to re do everything again


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 24, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> I see now I want to re do everything again



A lot of people try to skip through this quest fast with bribes or Speech ability, but that's a mistake. It's worth it to actually visit all the locations you're asked to visit for the comedic effect alone.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 25, 2013)

If you already married ysolda before that quest, does it break the marriage?

or just offer up a moment of awkwardness, then she forgets the whole thing ever happened? 

For all my playthru's (including current one) i never got around to marrying anybody or doing that particular quest..


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 25, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> Some of the default heads for Altmer in the first three TES games had black hair. I see no reason why an Altmer can't. There's no lore at all about elven hair color. You see more colors among some subraces, like more red-haired Dunmer, but that's all.



It seemed weird because the high elves are predominantly blonde in Skyrim, with a few of them being either white or brown haired.



Wolfarus said:


> If you already married ysolda before that quest, does it break the marriage?
> 
> or just offer up a moment of awkwardness, then she forgets the whole thing ever happened?
> 
> For all my playthru's (including current one) i never got around to marrying anybody or doing that particular quest..



Just the moment of awkwardness.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 25, 2013)

Luiz said:


> It seemed weird because the high elves are predominantly blonde in Skyrim, with a few of them being either white or brown haired.



Hair color really isn't a lore breaking issue for any of the races. I've seen just about every hair color on just about every race. Blonde or white hair are the most common for Altmer, but you'll see any shade you would on any other race. Of course, certain Thalmor extremists might discourage such things or even use it to discredit someone as having Human blood in them. In fact they already accuse the Bosmer of that, which is why they're second class citizens at best in the Dominion. The Monomyth says:

"Auriel pleaded with Anu to take them back, but he had already filled their places with something else. But his soul was gentler and granted Auriel his Bow and Shield, so that he might save the Aldmer from the hordes of Men. Some had already fallen, like the Chimer, who listened to tainted et'Ada, *and others, like the Bosmer, had soiled Time's line by taking Mannish wives*."

My theory is that perhaps the darker hair color on Altmer is sometimes natural, but is sometimes hair dye and more common in Imperial provinces where they're trying to fit in with the Humans and integrate into society.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 27, 2013)

It looks like the only purpose of classes in ESO is to determine your starting skill distribution. Rather than your starting skills be variable on your race, they're variable on your class.

Of course as you progress your starting class becomes less and less important as your skills eventually develop according to your play style. From a purely MMO Balancing perspective, this a good move.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 27, 2013)

Man, all the asskissing because the DLCs are going to be released. 

"Thank you Bethesda, keep up the good work!!! "

Alright, since it has been confirmed it only makes sense that the anger and negative comments should cease.

I understand they're excited about the DLCs, but as for the emotional response towards the company itself, it should be far chillier.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 27, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I understand they're excited about the DLCs, but as for the emotional response towards the company itself, it should be far chillier.



You should know how this works by now. Company gets the gripes and grumbles, but only until they give us the next piece of candy. Then they're the best thing since sliced bread for a bit.

Rinse and repeat.

Edit:  /


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 27, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> It looks like the only purpose of classes in ESO is to determine your starting skill distribution. Rather than your starting skills be variable on your race, they're variable on your class.
> 
> Of course as you progress your starting class becomes less and less important as your skills eventually develop according to your play style. From a purely MMO Balancing perspective, this a good move.




Yeah, I like it. I'm still choosing Dragon Knight first. It seems like a good, balanced class. I also like the "Get over here!" style pull move.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 27, 2013)

Oddly enough, what I'm looking forward to the most in these dlcs right now is...

The "change your face" feature. My characters are in a dire need of some fixin', and that bothers me so badly I almost feel tempted to start them over.

My Nord has a freaky huge chin, and my female Imperial's face is too round.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 27, 2013)

Ah, Morrowind.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 29, 2013)

Bloodskal Blade. That's one badass greatsword.



And it's got a nice special power too.

"When power attacking with the blade, it sends out a horizontal or vertical energy blast that deals 30 points of damage, depending on the type of power attack used (left, right, and backward power attacks make horizontal waves, while forward and standing power attacks make vertical waves). "

All of my wants.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jan 30, 2013)

^Meh...Olds


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Bloodskal Blade. That's one badass greatsword.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude I so agree with you there. 

Around December I managed to get it the first time and it kicked ass.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2013)

Miraak's Sword is better. It lashes out a hentai style tentacle.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 30, 2013)

Miraak's sword has the highest base damage one handed weapon in the game, and it can be completely recharged with a petty soul gem.


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2013)

strongarm85 said:


> Miraak's sword has the highest base damage one handed weapon in the game, and it can be completely recharged with a petty soul gem.



Only the best for the First Dragonborn, it would seem. 

Of course, it still can't match the holy secret spiritual weapon of the Redguards, the , which _split the atomo_s and obliterated Orichalc Tower, which led to the destruction of the Left-Handed Elves and the sinking of the continent of Yokuda. It's lucky for us the secrets of its construction and utilization have been lost. For now.

edit: That said, while he pisses his loincloth when the Pankratosword is mentioned, Lord Vivec has the best line of dialogue in this book:
_
"Drop the bauble, rude shapes, I am bathing in pico-filament moltings that come in six beautiful colors the Aurbis hasn?t even revealed yet, and I really do not want to make this journey. You should also know that I?m very dangerous."_


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 30, 2013)

> Conductor Jeremy Soule wants to know if you'd be interested in joining him for a live performance of music from Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim in New York City.
> 
> Jeremy Soule, in case you don't recognize the name (and you probably do) is one of the foremost composers in the videogame business. His soundtrack credits include Icewind Dale, Neverwinter Nights, Prey, Dungeon Siege, Company of Heroes and perhaps most famously, the previous three Elder Scrolls games, Morrowind, Oblivion and Skyrim. Speaking of which, Mr. Soule would like to know if you would accompany him for an evening of Elder Scrolls musical entertainment in The City That Never Sleeps.
> 
> ...



I'm down for this.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 31, 2013)

Ugliest female Altmer, available marriage candidate.




Most beautiful female Altmer in the game, not available.



There's something wrong here.


----------



## DeathScream (Jan 31, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Ugliest female Altmer, available marriage candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i predict TESO elven facial mods for skyrim soon based on that cinematic


----------



## Pilaf (Jan 31, 2013)

I hope not. High Elves aren't supposed to be "pretty". That's the whole point of TES Elves. They're not standard fantasy tropes.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 31, 2013)

I beg to disagree. Not all elves are ugly, whether they are male or female.

The problem is that some people expect them to look the same as human characters and then feel turned off by their elven features like the pointy chin, high cheekbones and so forth.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2013)

Pilaf said:


> I'm down for this.





> Escapist Editor in Chief Susan Arendt added, "TAKE MY MONEY! TAKE IT!"



I whole heartily agree. It would be as good as this...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5QLmgSm30s[/YOUTUBE]

 they wouldn't come here, would they?


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 1, 2013)

I find it strange that in the books Sheogorath is portrayed as a sadistic being that enjoys driving people insane and watching their misery, but appears to be a most friendly Daedra in his interactions in Shivering Isles and that meeting in Skyrim.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 1, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I find it strange that in the books Sheogorath is portrayed as a sadistic being that enjoys driving people insane and watching their misery, but appears to be a most friendly Daedra in his interactions in Shivering Isles and that meeting in Skyrim.



Sheogorath is the Tzeentch, Cegorath, The Deceiver and the Emprah of TES along with Lorkhan, too bad that he doesn't have no one to play paradox poker to show his sheer dickery...

 well there's azura but she's always on her period if someone trolls her



anyway, there's no way to kill maven and then put another person to be the jarl

thus now that dragonborn is comming tuesday, well there's no way to speak or even show to sapphire her true heritage(that Delvin and Glover are her lost parents)


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 1, 2013)

Dear god I forgot how annoying the final mission of the main quest was...death lords everywhere.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 1, 2013)

Vino said:


> Dear god I forgot how annoying the final mission of the main quest was...death lords everywhere.



Forelhost is worse... because you have to fight a deathlord army in a small space...


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 1, 2013)

Im sure most of you have seen these 2 vids..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-CS8L_8LBk[/YOUTUBE]

part2

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L3DMJB8yGM[/YOUTUBE]

and now..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fR22DyN8prE[/YOUTUBE]

I may have found a good pet for my luxury suite


----------



## soulnova (Feb 2, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Forelhost is worse... because you have to fight a deathlord army in a small space...



 


(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 3, 2013)

While I do favor the Imperial legion, I'm aware there are legitimate reasons to join the Stormcloaks.

What amazes me is that the reason why most people join them is the most possibly retarded one. "They tried to have me killed".

 They got the wrong person, that's it. Even in my very first run, before I had realized there was a civil war going on that still didn't upset me.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 3, 2013)

Luiz said:


> While I do favor the Imperial legion, I'm aware there are legitimate reasons to join the Stormcloaks.
> 
> What amazes me is that the reason why most people join them is the most possibly retarded one. "They tried to have me killed".
> 
> They got the wrong person, that's it. Even in my very first run, before I had realized there was a civil war going on that still didn't upset me.



Well in fairness the captain was told "you were not on the list". That in itself should have been enough of a reason to at least pull you aside and look into you/deal with you later, after the execution of ulfric and the other stormcloaks.

But does she doe that? nope. She says "fuck the list, kill him too" which implies that the empire dosnt really care for honor / justice / fairness when it dosnt suit its current needs/wants.

Which can be said for any large government, but we wont go there


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 3, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Well in fairness the captain was told "you were not on the list". That in itself should have been enough of a reason to at least pull you aside and look into you/deal with you later, after the execution of ulfric and the other stormcloaks.
> 
> But does she doe that? nope. She says "fuck the list, kill him too" which implies that the empire dosnt really care for honor / justice / fairness when it dosnt suit its current needs/wants.
> 
> Which can be said for any large government, but we wont go there



Yeah, that Imperial captain was a real bitch. 

However, Hadvar didn't seem to agree with it but there was nothing he could do as those were his superior's orders . "Captain, what should we do? He's not on the list." 

Legate Rikke is a truly honored person as well. :33


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeh, but for a completely new player to the ES universe, w/o any knowledge of future (skyrim) game events, history leading up to it, ect.. both options that are given to you in regards to the civil war can seem justified, even as you play thru it and towards the ending.

The only thing that might SLIGHTLY turn somebody off towards the stormcloak side at the end would be ulferic's speech at solitude castle, and the douchebaggy-feel you get from his private words between you and his right-hand guy right afterwards.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 4, 2013)

If his speech still is fresh in your mind, you might remember his sarcastic tone when he said "Yes, what about the Lady Elisif?". It sounded rather villainous. 

Even more so when you learn that sparing her was a tactical move when you talk to Falk Firebeard after the civil war is over.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 4, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> Im sure most of you have seen these 2 vids..
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-CS8L_8LBk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]qg2SysuuTnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Feb 5, 2013)

*It's             out! *


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 5, 2013)

Really nice


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2013)

lol still not done with dawnguard story (i get sidetracked easily)


----------



## dream (Feb 5, 2013)

The mod that I'm looking forward to the most.  If it's anywhere near as good as Nehrim we'll be in for a real treat.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 5, 2013)

D/L'ing now.

Just hope that it dosnt fuck with any of the mods i have on. Really would rather not have to go thru yet another round of reinstalling skyrim, because 1/2 of my mods suddenly developed a problem, and i have to go thru and test them 1 by 1.

Also, is there an explanation for the broken in half, sunken ship just south of the standing stone in lake illinalta?

There was no way it could have gotten there thru the riverway that connects to the open sea, as it narrows off to little more then a big stream in some places, and a cple waterfalls as well.

Edit: FFS. Looks like the USKP (unoffical skyrim patch) prevents the player from absorbing dragon souls with DB enabled. That breaks the MQ right there. Also concerned that DD (deadly dragons) interfere's wiht DB or vice-versa, but the DD page says that -shouldnt- be the case.

I keep CTD'ing near the watchtower, at various stages of the MQ starting. Going to disable the DB .esm, start over from the begining (new game) and hope that does the trick until a patch is out. From what i understand, the new content isnt really meant for low lvl players anyways, so i'll have time to derp around for a bit until im ready to go there, anyways.

The other option (still need to do a fresh start, since the core game dosnt allow you to "clean" saves simply by disabling -x- mod) would be to disable USKP, and play with DB enabled. But USKP fixes so much shit, that's really not a nice alternative..


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 6, 2013)

I was reading this discussion about how Dawnguard vampires (regular form, not VL) are ugly, and some people argued that real vampires aren't supposed to look pretty.

Whaat? In most vampire movies I've ever seen they looked like humans with pale skin and fangs, no more than that.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 6, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I was reading this discussion about how Dawnguard vampires (regular form, not VL) are ugly, and some people argued that real vampires aren't supposed to look pretty.
> 
> Whaat? In most vampire movies I've ever seen they looked like humans with pale skin and fangs, no more than that.



Do you really want to go off of Vampire movies to determine whether or not their portrayal is accurate?

A vampire's physical attractiveness varies from place to place. In some European mythos, vampires are ugly as shit. In others, they are so so, like humans. Likewise, in some they are incredibly beautiful.

In Bram Stoker's novel Dracula, the female vampires are incredibly alluring.

It depends.

2000th post 
New thread incoming.


----------



## DeathScream (Feb 6, 2013)

well harkon is ugly as fuck while serana is preety hawt for a 2000 years old vampire who didn't fed

Yeah the Dragonborn's blood is awsum enough to rejuvenate, purify and bring back a vampire


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 6, 2013)

In b4 new thread!

I'm still waiting to see what the next Skyrim DLC will be. They need a good follow up to Dragonborn.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 7, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> well harkon is ugly as fuck while serana is preety hawt for a 2000 years old vampire who didn't fed
> 
> Yeah the Dragonborn's blood is awsum enough to rejuvenate, purify and bring back a vampire



I meant it in the sense that vampires would have non-human features that make them look like monstrosities.


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 7, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

